#ubuntu-za 2011-02-07
<nlsthzn> Good morning SOUTH AFRICA... today is Monday, the 7th and this will be the last 7th of this month so make it count!
<superfly> morning nlsthzn!
<superfly> haha
<nlsthzn> :) I am getting pretty good and installing and configuring certain distro's (which is sad cause I never get to use them)... just setup Kubuntu 10.10 wiith KDE 4.6 again... re-configuring all chat and mail apps (again)
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> piece of advice for all of you
<Symmetria> never, ever, ever, ever, ever buy cisco high end routers if you can avoid it
 * Symmetria hates 
<Symmetria> I swear if I never have to order another piece of cisco gear again in my life I will be happy
<Symmetria> big expensive pieces of crap that are full of software bugs :( 
 * Symmetria wants to replace all of them with junipers
 * nlsthzn thought cisco was the bomb
<superfly> Symmetria: I thought you said that cisco is the bomb
<Symmetria> heh superfly I said cisco makes fast routers, way faster than a lot of the other cheap crap
<Symmetria> but of late
<Symmetria> their stuff has been giving a LOT of problems
<Symmetria> We're buying more and more juniper gear now
<Symmetria> the problem is, some of these issues are soooo hard to debug
<superfly> btw, Symmetria, how's the server upgrade coming along? when are you expecting the kit to arrive?
<Symmetria> will know that as soon as the hardware guy arrives
<Symmetria> Im hoping this week or mid next week
<Symmetria> Im going to get Patrick to go do full firmware upgrades on the current server today though to see if it puts an end to the prboelms we've been seeing (and the reason the server is offline right now)
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Symmetria> heh gawd when you start doing really deep network debugging, there are some really... interesting commands... hidden away on routers 
<Symmetria> if you know how to turn them on that is
<Symmetria> lol, on a cisco, type service internal and then start issuing certain show commands and it starts doing things like packet header capture off the asics for you to analyze 
<sakhi> mooning 
<superfly> aloha sakhi
<bmg505> gmsa
<bmg505> :)
<superfly> morning bmg505!
<bmg505> Symmetria, most of their undocumented feature is the source of most exploits or used to be
<nlsthzn> you guys aware of severed fifth?
<superfly> yes
<nlsthzn> cool, downloaded the albums... now for some metal :)
<Count_Janik> today a legend in rock is no more: http://www.eyewitnessnews.co.za/articleprog.aspx?id=58821
<Count_Janik> :(
<nlsthzn> Count_Janik: bit before my time, but sad when ones idols and legends die
<Count_Janik> yep
<Symmetria> sorry about that marcog/sakhi
<Symmetria> we have a bit of a major problem we're trying to resolve 
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: marcog asks what this is in reference to
<inetpro> guten abend
<drubin> inetpro: hilo
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> inetpro: guten abend
<inetpro> heh drubin & superfly, how are yeah?
<superfly> moeg
<inetpro> superfly: why that?
<superfly> inetpro: didn't get much sleep last night, spent the night on the couch to get a little bit of shuteye
<drubin> baie moeg
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... I know the feeling
<drubin> superfly: shame... but I don't know the feeling
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier inetpro
<inetpro> drubin: how come you are tired?
<inetpro> should still be fully loaded with energy
<drubin> inetpro: I just got back from cycling 30km :)
<inetpro> drubin: very nice
 * drubin is trying
<drubin> it doesn't actually seem that much when I type it out, but it is an improvement on when I started
<marcog> drubin: ta for the banner/table cloth
<marcog> i'm sure it drew in quite a bit of attention
<drubin> marcog: We want it back in one piece and pics!
<marcog> for pics ask tumbleweed 
<drubin> if there isn't pics we are going to be very sad pandas
<drubin> s/isn't/aren't/
<marcog> one piece - hmm, that might be a bit late
<marcog> you didn't add it in the agreement before handing it over
 * drubin hopes marcog is joking
<marcog> :P
<marcog> :P
<marcog> ofc i am :)
<drubin> it was quite a big thing who knows
<marcog> half the people kept thinking we had 2 banners
<drubin> marcog: Glad it drew attention
<marcog> not realising how massive it was
<marcog> before unrolling that is
<marcog> we want to try prod ctpug to get a python equivalent
<marcog> then borrow that for AC/Umonya
<drubin> marcog: This was sponsored by canonical... might not have the same funds in ctpug
<marcog> tumbleweed says they're looking for things to get sponsorship for
<drubin> marcog: Can you please ask tumbleweed for pics
<marcog> Maaz: tell tumbleweed drubin wants pics of the stand
<Maaz> marcog: Sure, I'll tell tumbleweed on freenode
 * drubin honestly doesn't know his toes from his head at the moment
<drubin> I mean he reads logs... I mean will you prod him :)
<tumbleweed> Maaz: .
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Huh?
<Maaz> tumbleweed: By the way, marcog on freenode told me "tell tumbleweed drubin wants pics of the stand" 38 seconds ago
<tumbleweed> yeah I'll post pics
<tumbleweed> brb upgrading this box to squeeze
<drubin> tumbleweed: \o/
<tumbleweed> that seems to have worked
<Kilos> evening all. found an interesting tool for fixing mbr with grub and grub2
<Kilos> http://download2.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_0.9799.iso
<Kilos> cand even boot an OS that doesnt boot on its own
<Kilos> can
<Kilos> and i first went to an ubuntu site then got the info from there
<inetpro> Kilos: does that mean your problems are just grub issues?
<Kilos> yip inetpro  looks like but my 80g still giving probs
<Kilos> install xp and works but wont take maverick
<Kilos> will try this tool on the 80g tomorrow
<Kilos> its actually the mbr not grub
<Kilos> that tool fixes mbr as well
<Kilos> there are 2 iso's for grub and grub2
<Kilos> not sure what the site address is anymore must be that link minus the last bit hey?
<Kilos> and i got 9.10 running on my overclocked P3 with 192m ram
<Kilos> so if the P4 crashes i am not without contact again
<Kilos> and i have a custom cd made with remastersys which i must still try. made here on p4 with an updated maverick
<Kilos> took a while to work out how to get it to cd. but only 292m so dunno if it can all be there
<Kilos> maybe its well compressed
<Kilos> one thing about maverick i dont enjoy too much is having to install aptitude and gedit etc on their own 
<Kilos> but its much better than karmic with the close windows X on the right. kinda hard to remember where to find them when swopping from one to the other
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing Kilos... Hey guy's!!  Bring your mugs. I am tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> much too windy , the weeds are blowing in and out
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-08
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> ahoy sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly  and other fellas
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<sakhi> Maaz: tea on
<Maaz> sakhi: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol hiya sakhi 
<sakhi> :) only coffee
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hi smorar 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> pong
<superfly> are you a debian developer?
<superfly> I recall something of the sort
<tumbleweed> as of pretty recently, yes
<superfly> congrats :-)
<tumbleweed> thanks :)
<superfly> also, I might be asking you for some help in the near future, just to forewarn you ;-)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> so after a hell of a lot of analysis 
<Symmetria> we figured out what was killing the mirror.ac.za server 
<Symmetria> (though we are still getting a new server in)
<linuxboy> and, what was it?
<Symmetria> the box was dying the moment we had a ton of rsyncs running to sync from external points, divided the syncs so that the we trigger the syncs to kick off every hour for a different mirror, so the sync processes are now divided over the day to 24 different times and where we have more than 24 individual syncs or something has to sync more than once we just put 2 or 3 rsyncs kicking off at the same time
<Symmetria> and the box has been stable since then
<Symmetria> we were picking up a lot of wierd kernel panic errors specifically to do with rsync 
<Symmetria> very strange 
<linuxboy> why would you update all your mirrors at the same tiem?
<froztbyte> why not?
<linuxboy> load
<linuxboy> bandwidth
<linuxboy> CPU
<linuxboy> IO
<froztbyte> and if you have enough of all those?
<Symmetria> linuxbox originally it was about scheduling the updates to all happen after hours
<Symmetria> legacy configs 
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: why run our mirrors with a scheduling engine that runs 3 syncs at a time
<Symmetria> we switched it to update any time because we have the bandwidth now to do it whenever 
<tumbleweed> (given our bandwidth, 3 at a time makes sense, but with yours, 1/2 is probably more sane)
<tumbleweed> that way they also lock, so if for some reason (i.e. network issues) one day's syncs run over, they won't be stomped upon
<Symmetria> yeah we're looking at that as well, though I think a lot of these issues will be solved by the new system thats been ordered as well
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: btw which ftpd do you use?
<Symmetria> the new mirror.ac.za client facing system will allow us to move the current box into a backend sync system and segregate the two
<Symmetria> tumble, pure-ftpd 
<tumbleweed> vsftpd makes our kernel use an insane amount of memory when it's under heavy load
<Symmetria> tumbleweed heh, did you see the specs of the new client facing server we have ordered?
<tumbleweed> yeah that makes sense (split) if you have shared storage
 * tumbleweed can imagine, and doesn't want to :)
<Symmetria> that new server is... mind blowing :) 
<tumbleweed> also, if you have some free rackspace and don't mind some bandwidth use, debian is looking for a security.debian.org in ZA (but it'd have to be a box admined by them)
<Symmetria> heh its got 2 x 6 core 3.3ghz xeon cpus in it (so 12 cores total), 64gig of 1333mhz error correcting ram, high speed 600gig SAS disks in mirror config for the base operating system, 5 x PCI-E 16x slots for the Perc 5e external SAS system controllers to drive the disk arrays 
<tumbleweed> err not in ZA, but in africa in genereal...
<Symmetria> we have the rack space, we'd require access to the box but they could admin it (we don't allow boxes on the backbone that we have zero access to for obvious reasons)
<Symmetria> you can tell them to email me 
<Symmetria> heh right now I'm trying to free up space on diskspace3 by moving stuff to the new SAN, but *SNORE* the amount of data I'm moving is taking a long long time
<tumbleweed> well, I can bounce you the request. I assume they'd be looking for hardware donations too (but those can come from elsewhere...)
<Symmetria> moved debian onto the new disk array which freed up 500gig but 500gig will last days the way some of the other mirrors are growing
<Symmetria> hardware is not a problem, I have several servers we could probably throw at it
<Symmetria> dependant on how much disk space they are looking for
 * Symmetria watches as a 7.5 terabyte single mirror copies from one san to the other 
<Symmetria> heh, its interesting, the mirrors which provide us the most grief are never the open source stuff 
<Symmetria> its the scientific data mirrors 
<Symmetria> (in this case the human genome project mirror, which is *INSANELY* huge)
<Symmetria> heh and when they do an update release, you're looking at 300+gig churn (on an almost daily basis)
<Symmetria> gbdb/mm9/multiz30way/phastCons30wayPlacental.wib
<Symmetria>   1914580468 100%   60.45MB/s    0:00:30 (xfer#5134, to-check=206126/231289)
<tumbleweed> the open source stuff has had a while to learn how to be mirrored effectively
<Symmetria> heh look at the size of those files 
<Symmetria> and they are all that size, well, some of them are bigger
<Symmetria> file sizes ranging between 2 and 6 gigs a file
<Symmetria> 7.9T    /diskspace3/hg/
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> gawd damn
<tumbleweed> drubin: weechat keeps building sucessfully. I'm tempted to leave the team :)
<Symmetria> tumbleweed btw
<Symmetria> if you ever want huge storage space
<Symmetria> for cheap (cheap by the standards of highly reliable storage)
<Symmetria> the dell MD1000 arrays are things of beauty
<Symmetria> heh, 28 terabyte active array on eSAS for like, 80 grand 
<Symmetria> and they are *FAST*
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: LEG doesn't have that kind of cash :/ (we make do with software raid, and partial mirroring)
<Symmetria> *nod* we spend the kinda money as do on mirror because its becoming more and more a critical service for academic data sets
<Symmetria> it used to be a lot about saving bandwidth on the opensource stuff, and we will obviously continue to do that and treat it with the same priority as everything on the mirror
<Symmetria> but the academic data sets are becoming more and more critical, and getting bigger and bigger 
<tumbleweed> it's actually a pity that there aren't decent raid solutions in the  10-20k range
<Symmetria> tumbleweed just one piece of advice 
<tumbleweed> open source is running into the same issues. Debian is having to deal with academic datasets appearing in packages
<Symmetria> no matter what anyone tells you, stay the hell away from anything iSCSI based 
<Symmetria> we've thrown test after test at it, as have a lot of other people I know
<Symmetria> and the performance BLOWS 
<tumbleweed> hah
<Symmetria> even with hardware offload iSCSI controllers (and I had some pretty damn expensive iSCSI hardware offloads)
<tumbleweed> ever played with ATAoE? it looks interesting but not that much hardware for it
<Symmetria> heh, we were testing with hardware offload cards that cost 10 grand a piece an the performance still blew 
<Symmetria> tumbleweed, heh, havent played with it, I generally stick to the philosophy that ethernet was not meant as a disk carrying technology :P
<Symmetria> and people should stop trying to be cheap :P cause it doesnt work
<tumbleweed> sounds reasonable :)
<Symmetria> you wanna throw shit like that over a network, use fiber channel
<Symmetria> it was what it was designed for
<Symmetria> LOL, interestingly enough, while working on our DWDM units the other day, I discovered you can actually turn up 10G fiber channel lambdas
<Symmetria> directly on the DWDM units
<Symmetria> only a matter of time before I start offering that one to the clients
<drubin> Maaz: weather for cape town
<Maaz> drubin: In Cape Town, South Africa at 4:00 PM SAST on February 08, 2011: 24°C; Humidity: 61%; Wind: South at 41 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 6:13 AM SAST/7:45 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 10:58 AM SAST/10:09 PM SAST
<Morganvd> Kilos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Morganvd> HI
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> wow, vendors can be real dodgy
<Symmetria> we did some testing on a hardware device, produced a report, the vendor saw the report, phones me, and begs me not to show that report to any other south african isp 
<Kilos> hiya Morganvd sorry i am on p3 with no spound and trying to fix my 80g on p4
<Morganvd> lol
<Symmetria> Im like, errr, sorry, we're an open book, you dont like me disclosing what we find, dont ask me to test
<Morganvd> did you sign a non disclosure?
<Symmetria> Morganvd hell no, if a vendor asks me to evaluate his product, we're transparent 
<Symmetria> anything I find in testing I will disclose
<Symmetria> and if they dont like that, I wont test their hardware and I wont buy their hardware
<Morganvd> well then you in your fullest of rights
<Morganvd> Symmetria: if you have a few min later
<Morganvd> i would like to ask your advice about something
<Symmetria> ask away
<Symmetria> I got a second now
<Symmetria> just trying to plan a lab test and see what results I EXPECT to get bfore I start
<linuxboy> Symmetria: URL to test results plz
<Symmetria> heh linuxboy not publishign them on the web, but am prepared to discuss what we found the device couldnt do when asked by an ISP or anyone else
<Symmetria> *shrug* very basically, we wanted to terminate pseudowires on svi's (switched virtual interfaces), the device doesnt seem to be able to do that, and unless we screwed up in our lab tests and they have some other way to do it, that makes the device unusable in the network
<Owkkuri> superfly: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/android-apps-coming-to-non-android-phones-maybe-even-ubuntu/
<Symmetria> *HRM*
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-09
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<bmg505> police coffee FTW
 * bmg505 takes out the bottle klippies opens it and throws away the cap
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<sakhi> howzit superfly ?
<superfly> tired -_- and you, sakhi?
<sakhi> I'm good after morning jog.
<sakhi> we all good?
 * sakhi connection problems this side.
<superfly> always fine on this side ;-)
<sakhi> eish... was ldap issue but all is good.
<nlsthzn> Hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. Kilos, all well?
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nlsthzn> hi magespawn
 * Kilos thinks he part of all
<Kilos> yip ty nlsthzn  and there
<nlsthzn> Always good :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> coupla weeks ago you kinda sick member
<magespawn> later all
<oomkoos> good afternoon everyone!
<superfly> hi oomkoos!
<oomkoos> hope you all doing ok. I have a query regarding softphone/SIP communication. I'm looking for a good client which we can use on ubuntu. I've tried Twinkle, Qutecom, Ekiga and linphone. However I seem to always run into some trouble. Either the software gives a port error or I'm unable to even set up the account correctly or there is audio problems or it cuts off immediately. Is there anyone that can give me some pointers or info? mayb
<oomkoos> hi superfly. how you doing?
<superfly> oomkoos, I'm Ok thanks
<oomkoos> I also have an error when installing any packages. does not matter what i install i always get this error at the end. the app install successfully and i can use it but the errors are a bit concerning. here is the output of the error: http://pastebin.com/aSVw0NBX . would appreciate it if anyone could help me solve this
<superfly> oomkoos: search for "Not supported low-power chip with PCI id"
<kodez1> hello everyone. i am looking for ubuntu 9.04 multimedia codecs. please help
<oomkoos> Thanx superfly will look into it
<Toxic-Blond> Hallo...
<superfly> kodez1: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kodez1> hi superfly, where can i download it as i couldn't get the official link in packages.ubuntu.com
<superfly> kodez1: it must be there
<superfly> it's an official package
<kodez1> please note that i'm looking for 9.04 or 9.10
<kodez1> they had already removed the links
<superfly> try medibuntu.org
<Symmetria> huh
<Symmetria> can someone get to debian.mirror.ac.za?
<superfly> Symmetria: in what way? I can ping it
<Symmetria> *Hrm* someone said it was offline and I aint seeing that
<Symmetria> the only issue I'm seeing right now is a disk space issue on diskspace3 and that will be sorted out as soon as this copy finishes
<Symmetria> which has about half a terabyte to go 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I think the next time I advertise for someone to work here
<Symmetria> I should be fair and put a note on it "if you have a girlfriend or a wife, be warned, working here could change that fact" :P
<Tonberry> o0
<Tonberry> ouch
<Symmetria> lol, females dont like their other half working the kinda hours required by this business 
<Symmetria> it never ceases to amaze me that one of our employees, patrick, is still engaged and his relationship is healthy with the strange hours he keeps 
<Symmetria> and the only reason my last relationship lasted 6 years and only ended when the girl moved to another country was because she was a med student and worked the same type of hours I do
<inetpro> superfly: I have a feeling that we're in for some bad news on Friday
<inetpro> with Nokia seeming to move away from MeeGo
<inetpro> according to speculation and rumors
<Symmetria> lol, people trying to sell ipv4 space
<Symmetria> on craigslist
<Symmetria> thats funny as hell
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<drubin> Maaz: weather for cape town
<Maaz> drubin: That didn't seem to agree with me
<drubin> Maaz: weather for cape town
<Maaz> drubin: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-10
<Toxic-Blond> Morning!!! xxx
<Toxic-Blond> Any nice white guys????? xxx
<sakhi> moonin #ubuntu-za ;)
<superfly> ohi sakhi
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning inetpro
<afrodeity> Could not connect to ubuntu.mirror.ac.za:80 (155.232.191.230). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<afrodeity> somebodies robot must be acting up
<inetpro> Symmetria: ^^
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee *2
<Maaz> sakhi: Huh?
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee 
<Maaz> sakhi: What?
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> sakhi: There isn't a pot on
<sakhi> Maaz: do you have a stove?
<Maaz> sakhi: I'll remember that
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> sakhi: you can now ask him for coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> inetpro: np
<afrodeity> what's with all the hardy repos, 301 moved permanently?
<afrodeity> strange, they were doing this last night, then worked for an hour this morning, now its mirror 301 ville
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> sakhi: What?
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> sakhi: Sorry...
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> sakhi: You already have a pot on the go
 * sakhi ok maybe I should settle for tea.
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for sakhi and superfly!
<Symmetria> errr
<Symmetria> guys
<Symmetria> how the HELL does this happen:
<Symmetria> none                   12G   60K   12G   1% /var/run
<Symmetria> none                   12G     0   12G   0% /var/lock
<Symmetria> none                   12G     0   12G   0% /lib/init/rw
<Symmetria> and what do I delete to make space there
<Symmetria> since thats not a physical partition
<tumbleweed> those all sound like tmpfs
<tumbleweed> 24G ram?
<Toxic-Blond> any one wane chat????????
<Toxic-Blond> WTF............ 
<linuxboy> /ban Toxic-Blond!*@* ?
<confluency> Good idea.
<confluency> drubin: do you have the banhammer?
<tumbleweed> naah, not worth banning, I bet it was a bot
<confluency> It still poops on the floor.
<confluency> It would be nice if it couldn't come in.
<tumbleweed> but the question is will it come back?
<drubin> he is gone already if he comes back
<confluency> That's the second time.
<tumbleweed> (IIRC a few of us can get ops if necessary)
<confluency> HEy
<tumbleweed> oh it was the second time
<confluency> Can we get ibid to autoban people?
<tumbleweed> heh, you're not the first to request that
<confluency> It would be useful for something like this.  And it has happened before.
<Owkkuri> hmmm, it was in glug earlier too
<Owkkuri> different user & ip
<linuxboy> then how do you know it was teh same thing?
<Owkkuri> same nick :P
<Kilos> google free download of I wanna love you forever -Jessica simpson
<Kilos> hehe
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-11
<bmg505> gmsa
<bmg505> raid5 and double failures FTL
<superfly> morning bmg505
<linuxboy> bmg505: hot spare
<linuxboy> (cause a bunch of new drives will most likely fail at teh same time, throw in a hot spare and it won't be used until needed)
<sakhi> moonin
<Symmetria> http://www.overclockers.com.au/image.php?pic=images/newspics/11feb11/15.jpg
<Symmetria> !
<Symmetria> zomg gonna become super 3r33t!
 * Symmetria rolls his eyes
<sakhi> eish
<inetpro> hmm...
<sakhi> Symmetria: all is well?
<Symmetria> sakhi that I know of
<kodez> afternoon all, when is the next ubuntu-za meeting?
<kodez> also where do I get the last meeting minutes, i had forgotten the website?
<drubin> kodez: next meeting will be some time later this month not sure exact date.
<drubin> website it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam
<kodez> thanks drubin, i will try to keep up with the latest developments
<kodez> are there any ubuntu hour coming in pretoria?
<kodez> when is ubuntu hour coming to pretoria?
<superfly> kodez: they are announced on the mailing list
<superfly> either that, or just do it yourself
<superfly> don't wait for someone else
<drubin> kodez: there was one while maiatoday was there.. but just email the list and tell people I am going to be at XX on YY date at ZZ time :)
<tumbleweed> superfly, drubin: ubuntu-za site needs a poke, it's horribly out of date
<tumbleweed> I think it may also be responsible for the OOMs we are seeing on soda
<kodez> i had not participated before and had been seeing the stellenbosch guys are the ones consistant in organising it
<superfly> a news story or two
 * drubin can't do it today
<superfly> tumbleweed: looks like the cron job is having issues
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah
<tumbleweed> so I'm assuming it's the planet bit that's at fault
<superfly> probably
<tumbleweed> I can upgrade the box to squeeze which would mean we can use a package-managed drupal, but that's going to take some negotiation with frogfoot (we'll need a newer kernel for squeeze's udev)
<superfly> it's fine, I prefer non-packaged Drupal
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'll upgrade the modules, and perhaps Drupal itself if I have enough time, later this evening, once the munchkin is in bed
<tumbleweed> superfly: awesome :)
<drubin> sorry guys... 
<kodez> drubin, do you mean we must wait for maiatoday to have another one?
<drubin> kodez: No deffinatly don't do that, maia is it cape town
<drubin> kodez: Just start your own one
<kodez> drubin, what exactly is happening in ubuntu hour?
<kodez> i'm out of here, till we meet next time
<silent> hi everyone
<silent> anyone can pm me
<nlsthzn> r u a stalker?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: dns for 59.92.251.176
<Maaz> cocooncrash: I couldn't find the domain 176.251.92.59.in-addr.arpa.
<drubin> silent: why would we want to ping you?
<nlsthzn> :/ who is gives me paris, claims to be from india... am I being hacked :(
<cocooncrash> And drubin yields the heavy hand of the law.
<drubin> ^^ that was because this channel isn't a dating channel
<drubin> btw that was via pm's
<nlsthzn> boom
<Morganvd> its not a dating channel no one told me
<Symmetria> http://ismubarakstillpresident.com/
<Symmetria> !
<nlsthzn> haha
<nlsthzn> love the pop up quassel does for web sites
<nlsthzn> llinks
<nlsthzn> Q&A in #ubuntu-classroom at the moment... on servers
<superfly> nlsthzn: what do you mean, "who is gives me paris"?
<nlsthzn> oh, our dating friend, silent, from a while ago... who-is said the IP was in France, but he/she claimed they where from india
<Kilos> evening everybody
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr Kilos
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn howzit in ahab land
<nlsthzn> all is quiet thx and there?
<Kilos> good here as well ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Steak , egg and chips. And a free Coke
<superfly> nlsthzn: ah, geoip, in otherworse
<superfly> *other words
<nlsthzn> superfly: if you say so :p
<superfly> nlsthzn: geoiptool.com
<Kilos> hiya superfly just the man i need
<Kilos> got probs with python
<nlsthzn> superfly: hmmm, must bookmark
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> what problems?
<Kilos> when i try install something i get an error message
<Kilos> or is it dpkg
<Kilos> dpkg: error processing python-louis (--configure):
<Kilos>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Kilos> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<Kilos>                           Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kilos>  python-support
<Kilos>  python-louis
<Kilos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kilos> sorry for that large post
<superfly> Kilos: just run "sudo aptitude -f install"
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> same thing superfly 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20qOhXQCi
<Kilos> is it because i completely removed midori perhaps
<superfly> Kilos: ah, now I see what your problem is
<superfly> what were you trying to do?
<Kilos> i told midori full page and couldnt see anything else
<Kilos> no panels etc
<Kilos> so i completely removed it via synaptic
<Kilos> thats when the error messages started
<superfly> Kilos: it doesn't look like you did it properly
<Kilos> ]i did everything via synaptic superfly 
<Kilos> and install sometimes with aptitude
<Kilos> no more foreign stuff
<superfly> Kilos: try "sudo aptitude purge midori"
<Kilos> nope same errors
<Kilos> python-support and  python-louis
<Kilos> oh superfly  i had to boot 3 or 4 times till it got to recovery mode and did that and also grub update from there as well. could that be the prob
<Kilos> i just did aptitude install python-doc and it downloaded 5.7m
<Kilos> but gave same error
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20l7kOFIL
<Kilos> how can it download so much if system was up to date
<Kilos> is there a key to press to get to boot into the mode where you choose recovery or another version . i just keep rebboting till it stops there on its own
<cocooncrash> #
<cocooncrash> Package python-support is not configured yet.
<cocooncrash> That looks like the root error.
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Try aptitude reinstall python-support
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nope. same error report
<cocooncrash> Oh, also on man-db
<cocooncrash> Something's stuffed, I'm not sure what
<Kilos> yip. aptitude reinstall man-db gives same error
<Kilos> how do i aptitude reinstall from scratch
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Try dpkg-reconfigure python-support
<cocooncrash> And dpkg-reconfigure man-db
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-support
<Kilos> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python-support is broken or not fully installed
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure man-db
<Kilos> Updating database of manual pages ...
<Kilos> Segmentation fault
<cocooncrash> Hrm, okay, let's try get dpkg out the picture
<cocooncrash> sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/man-db.postinst
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> no reports
<cocooncrash> So it seems to be dpkg itself, not the scripts.
<Kilos> will it give that on cli
<Kilos> or is it inna file somewhere
<cocooncrash> What do you mean?
<Kilos> when i run that command will it report on termial
<Kilos> terminal
<Kilos> not in logs somewhere
<cocooncrash> That last one? It should only output on the terminal.
<cocooncrash> If you just got your prompt back then it worked.
<Kilos> great
<cocooncrash> I'm wondering whether there are some dpkg hooks which are breaking.
<Kilos> is there a way to fix broken packages
<Kilos> without knowing which one is actually broken
<cocooncrash> I don't think it's the package which is broken
<cocooncrash> I think dpkg itself is broken.
<Kilos> eish
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Try "apt-get -f install"
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> same errors
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Um, try: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/man-db_*.deb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archive/man-db_*.deb (--install):
<Kilos>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Kilos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kilos>  /var/cache/apt/archive/man-db_*.deb
<cocooncrash> Sorry, archives
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> sudo: /var/cache/apt/archives/man-db_2.5.7-4_i386.deb: command not found
<cocooncrash> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/man-db_*.deb
<Kilos> no error message
<cocooncrash> Ooh
<Kilos> will paste to bin
<cocooncrash> That's fine, now do:
<cocooncrash> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/python-support_*.deb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-support_*.deb (--install):
<Kilos>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Kilos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kilos>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-support_*.deb
<cocooncrash> Hrm, you don't have that deb
<cocooncrash> aptitude download python-support; sudo dpkg -i python-support_*.deb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Segmentation fault
<Kilos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kilos>  python-support
<cocooncrash> Meh
<cocooncrash> I don't know what else to suggest
<Kilos> ok ty for the help i will do a clean install
<Kilos> is there a way to go straight to the recovery mode
<Kilos> at least this time it missed python-louis
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow. sleep tight. ty for the help
<Kilos> hey guys its fixed
<Kilos> seeing as i was gonna do a clean install i decided to play in root
<Kilos> sudo -i
<Kilos> then aptitude install dpkg and man-db and python support
<Kilos> python-support
<Kilos> now synaptic is working as well. i so happy. 100m data saved
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sleep well. i will
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Nice!
<Kilos> that was just fluke ty for the help cocooncrash  you taught me to use sudo -i a year ago
<cocooncrash> :-)
<Kilos> but i normally stuff up there so i stay clear. but now i had nothing to lose and everything to gain
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> sure thing, Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-12
<nlsthzn> Morning all
<bmg505> anybody doing hte ride for sight race tomorrow?
<superfly> bmg505: is that in joburg?
<bmg505> yep
<bmg505> doos dorp
<bmg505> oops meant boksburg
<Kilos> hi superfly and other geeks
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks alot
<Maaz> no worries, Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: good evening
<Maaz> Sup inetpro
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
 * inetpro is enjoying a hot cup of coffee and rusks
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> no problem, inetpro
<nuvolari> o/
<inetpro> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-13
<bmg505> gmsa
<bmg505> waky waky
<bmg505> word wakker word wakker die dag word al kkkkkk
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
 * Symmetria wishes you could sue microsoft for letting their platforms be so... infectable
<Tonberry> lol
<Tonberry> could be worth a try
<afrodeity> how to create a ramdisk http://u8untu.blogetery.com/2011/02/02/create-a-ramdisk/
<Symmetria> heh there is definately some new virus out there
<Symmetria> thats spreading among the academic community
 * Symmetria is seeing very odd traffic pattens
<Tonberry> anything i should be worried about?
<Symmetria> http://monitor.net.tenet.ac.za/cacti/graph_view.php?action=tree&tree_id=3&leaf_id=162
<Symmetria> if you start seeing something doing that
<Symmetria> then yes :P
<Tonberry> ok that is strange....
<superfly> that is weird
<Symmetria> man someone needs to come out with an exchange compatible mail client for windows that isnt outlook :P
<Symmetria> Like, entourage for windoze 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Kilos> evening all i made a booboo again
<Kilos> tried to get pidgin .ppa and it took so long on cli i thought it was finished and typed in exit now my sources list messed up
<Kilos> can i aptitude remove /etc/apt/sources and get it back again
<superfly> no
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> now synaptic and software sourrces say they can read sources because of that exit in there
<Kilos> cant
<superfly> well then go and delete the exit
<Kilos> ok i will try get there
<marcog> drubin: you see the email from olaf to the IT list regarding OSS?
<Kilos> superfly, i cant get into /etc/apt/sources.list.d to edit it
<Kilos> i can cd to there and when i ls it shows pidgin-ppa.list
<superfly> Kilos: yes, so what's the problem?
<Kilos> but sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d say its a dir so i cant open it
<superfly> yes, it's a directory
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> do i need another command to edit it
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> no, you don't want to edit a directory
<Kilos> all thats in there when i go ls is that pidgin-ppa.list
<marcog> Kilos: sounds like you want to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<Kilos> that i can see anyway
<Kilos> i tried that but i try again
<Kilos> ty i am in there and there an exit to start with i will just delete that
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> does this sound right or is this also corrupt
<Kilos> sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<Kilos> thats whats in there now after removing the exit
<Kilos> whats the tee
<Kilos> should i not remove it all and get the latest pidgin.deb and install with gdebi
<Kilos> yeah synaptic says that sudo is not known on line 1
<Kilos> and go to repo dialog to correct the problem
<Kilos> sorry to bug you superfly 
<superfly> what's up Kilos?
<Kilos> must that just show /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<Kilos> is that tee before it meant to be there
<superfly> Kilos: what tee?
<Kilos> ^^
<Kilos> i showed
<Kilos> i took that out as well and it still complaining
<superfly> Kilos: I don't understand 1. what you're doing, or 2. what you're trying to do
<Kilos> ok i go to other pc and get the error report on stick and brinh it here
<superfly> Kilos: no, tell me what you are trying to do
<Kilos> i tried to get pidgin to update so it has mxit in it
<Kilos> ubuntu site said add the ppa
<Kilos> ty superfly  i deleted that whole line in the sources.list.d and now synaptic is working again
<Kilos> sorry superfly . i forgot to tell you. karmic is all i can get to work here on the 6g and 20g drives so mxit is not in the list
<Kilos> thats why i was after the ppa
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<drubin> marcog: Will tomorrow
<drubin> Maaz_: ping za.archive.ubuntu.com
<Maaz_> drubin: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 21.544/21.871/22.227/0.286 ms
<drubin> Maaz_: nslookup za.archive.ubuntu.com
<Maaz_> drubin: Records: 91.189.92.171, 91.189.92.170, 91.189.92.169, 91.189.88.46, 91.189.88.45, 91.189.88.40, 91.189.88.31 and 91.189.88.30
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-06
<nuvolari> fp
<superfly> sp
<cocooncrash> tp
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> morning inetpro
<Kilos> hehe superfly you battling to think again?
<Kilos> i see its quite warm there
<superfly> Kilos: can you smell the smoke from there??!!
<Kilos> hello all
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> quick coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro, lewe jy nog?
<Kilos> dag nuvolari 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I'm alive and kicking.
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kerbero[fr]> 0o
<kerbero[fr]> finally!
<kerbero[fr]> ...het tenet hulle routing gefix.
<kbmonkey> hello
<nlsthzn> o/
<kbmonkey> ]o
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> How are you Mr. kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> ?
<kbmonkey> ah good Mr. nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> How are the bits and bytes doing?
<kbmonkey> I got ##linux-studies registered here on freenode. yay
<nlsthzn> Awesome :)
<kbmonkey> found other study sources too
<kbmonkey> see lpi.org revamped their site, looks neater
<nlsthzn> Is that the channel for the meeting of Tuesday (I need to go read that mail again) :p
<kbmonkey> I try not write long emails, they happen though ;P
<kbmonkey> yes
<nlsthzn> k, cool :)
<nlsthzn> I need to FOCUS and get my backside in gear... I need to so this LPI thing :)
<kbmonkey> the guides say how long the work can take
<nlsthzn> those are guestimates
<kbmonkey> one says, 4 days given a 8hour session day. thats the one extreem
<nlsthzn> some I found take longer... some way shorter...
<nlsthzn> brb
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> internet very sick here, 10 mins to get on here
<Mezenir> hello kilos
<Mezenir> and others
<Kilos> hiya Mezenir 
<kbmonkey> naan Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ag shame Kilos :( thats not nice man
<kbmonkey> give it some panados he he
<Kilos> lol
<Mezenir> im starting to evaporate
<Kilos> meet tomorrow night kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> Yes indeed
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro how long does an irc channel stay operational without chanserv and no one online?
<Kilos> methinks there must be either chanserv or someone logged in permanently
<kbmonkey> will look into it when some time Kilos 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, there is a way to get chanserv there
<Kilos> i had all the commands somewhere
<kbmonkey> I'll look on freenode docs
<Kilos> will see if i still got them
<kbmonkey> probably a channel flag
<superfly> Kilos: it disappears as soon as there's no one in it
<kbmonkey> I enabled chanserv guard 
<Kilos> ty superfly i thought i membered something like that
<kbmonkey> not that we need it, really. we're not _that_ paranoid... are we?
<Mezenir> has this channel ever been empty since it started ?
<Kilos> its a nice permanent channel you can use for many things kbmonkey . you can spam there safely too
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Mezenir: unlikely
<Kilos> there now we have a linux study channel
<Kilos> for those who dont see lists ##linux-studies
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos :>
<nuvolari> how's the oom tonight?
<nuvolari> oh, and the monkey!
<nuvolari> lo apie
<Kilos> good ty nuvolari nice to see you
<nuvolari> lekker om hier te wees oom Kilos 
<Kilos> nuvolari, meet more aand nê
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> hieso?
<Kilos>   ##linux-studies
<kbmonkey> lonuvo
<kbmonkey> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> do you use mutt nuvolari 
<Kilos> hmmm he's watching series again
<kbmonkey> indeed
<Kilos> but will cover by saying he is very busy
<Kilos> thats the advantage of having a son around your ages, one learns
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<kbmonkey> sure thing Maaz !
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee
<Mezenir> im pretty sure i subscribed to the mailing list
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Mezenir> but i havent received anything yet
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee plz
<Mezenir> is that normal ?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<Kilos> Mezenir, do you get them
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee now
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> better check Mezenir 
<Kilos> hiya queery 
<Mezenir> i just tried subscribing again
<Mezenir> and it said i was already subscribed
<Mezenir> guess ill just have to wait
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Kilos> Mezenir, send one there
<Mezenir> hi all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn long time no see
<magespawn> Yup been busy
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> meeting tomorrow night on ##linux-studies hey guys!!
<kbmonkey> Mezenir this is for our studies right?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: using alpine
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<nuvolari> I did try mutt, but alpine beats the socks off it
<nuvolari> for me
<kbmonkey> also using alpine atm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> ag jou ouma Maaz :-/
<nuvolari> there's never a pot when I want coffee
<kbmonkey> maaz drinks it all *ahem*
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> yes Maaz you know it
<Mezenir> mmmm
<nuvolari> Maaz: don't you?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: exactly
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Mezenir> i just wanted to receive the ubuntu za mails @ kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> Maaz: you know
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<magespawn> Hi kbmonkey just got the mail about the linux studies
<kbmonkey> okay Mezenir. we were talking about a different mailing list so that's why you haven't got an email 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you snooze you lose
<Kilos> nuvolari, did you read. meet on ##linux-studies tomorrow night
<Kilos> sigh, these multitaskers
<Kilos> can watch series and drink coffee same time
<kbmonkey> wow Kilos you're really excited by all this action tonight
<kbmonkey> what is 7pm local into uct mmm
<kbmonkey> oh wait, -2. how dumb of me :p
<tumbleweed> Kilos: thanks, looks like some instability in freenode
<Mezenir> turned on digests
<Mezenir> maybe thatll fix it
<inetpro> hmmm...
<kbmonkey> wb
<Kilos> whew wassup
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Mezenir> hi inet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, meet morrow night hey
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro thought that Kilos had just left
<inetpro> and then he returned again before I could even realise it
<Kilos> oh you wait till i leave then you come on
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> That was kilos doing his flash imitation
<inetpro> I just came back from school athletics
<inetpro> what meeting is tomorroe?
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> at least i dont stay away for weeks on end
<Kilos> hows things there magespawn 
<inetpro> yikes!
 * inetpro is lagging 
<kbmonkey> a meet for our studies inetpro 
<kbmonkey> you are on our lpi studies mailing list?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: meeting here or at ##linux-studies
<inetpro> ?
<kbmonkey> affirmative 
<magespawn> I was not gone that long was I?
<Kilos> first meet on linux studies inetpro 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> old age
<inetpro> kbmonkey: no
<magespawn> Yoh
<kbmonkey> ah, well our meet is for our studies inetpro. welcome to join if you want
<inetpro> kbmonkey: sounds interesting
<kbmonkey> here is the email about the meet: http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies/browse_thread/thread/5f07c0e888309157
<inetpro> but tomorrow I have another meeting in the evening, afraid I won't make it
<kbmonkey> is fine. is just a greeter
<kbmonkey> can do another Wed if it goes well
<kbmonkey> to establish a base of ops and such
<inetpro> cool
<kbmonkey> will def keep everyone updated either way 
<magespawn> Looks like I'll need more data
<nuvolari> I got it thanks oom Kilos 
<magespawn> Apparently teamviewer has a version to run lectures.
<kbmonkey> neat.
<kbmonkey> the bandwidth i have here is bad sometimes though. even gmail wont load sometimes :/
<magespawn> Also has linux version.
<magespawn> Okay so that is out then.
<kbmonkey> but alpine works hundreds :)
<kbmonkey> I wish our country's telecom infrastructure allowed us such cool educational technologies like mumble and teamviewer
<magespawn> What do you do whan a windows pc won't boot?
<kbmonkey> apply the ubuntu patch?
<magespawn> Format and install ubuntu.
<kbmonkey> wish I my old man would let me do that on his pc
<magespawn> Maybe run it from a flash drive see if he likes it.
<magespawn> Wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty magespawn internet very sick
<Kilos> even mxit crashed
<Kilos> see yous tomorrow night
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> Good night
<kbmonkey> nite Kilos 
<magespawn> Kbmonkey what is your idea for the meet tomorrow? Q&A?
<kbmonkey> not yet magespawn 
<kbmonkey> as email say, just a greeter
<kbmonkey> i want to build interest, get people to irc, and see what kind of schedules everyone has
<magespawn> Did not read just got the header. So just something to see what's what.
<kbmonkey> yes. I'd like to start it rolling soon though
<kbmonkey> even before the weekend. prime study time ;)
<magespawn> Night all. See you tomorrow.
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-07
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos good morning sir
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good morning everyone else
<nuvolari> calling all xml fundi'
<nuvolari> how do I replace an invisible Â(?!) using xslt?
<nuvolari> when using hexcurses, it's displaying as 00C2
<superfly> nuvolari: search for \u00C2 ?
<queery> is anyone else having problems with twitter?
<queery> I cant send tweets from tweetdeck or from the twitter page
<zeref-Lap> whew, finally got myself a switch
<zeref-Lap> now i can connect my debian and buntu box :-)
<nlsthzn_> Hi all... informal meeting time :p
<kbmonkey> hi :)
 * nlsthzn_ is @ work FTR... so will be up and down and all around
<nlsthzn_> hey kbmonkey .... just checked the mail to see when I should be here... and now I am :)
<nlsthzn_> on web chat (that sucks but nvrmind)
<kbmonkey> good good!
<kbmonkey> made it a wide window so people can pop in and out
<nlsthzn_> I noticed :)
<nlsthzn_> Anything happen yet or still waiting for some action?
<kbmonkey> probably the 'quiet before the storm'
<kbmonkey> ##linux-studies
<nlsthzn_> oh crap... I am in the wrong channel... haha
<nlsthzn_> join #linux-studies
<kbmonkey> must be busy at work ;)
<nlsthzn_> fail\
<zeref-Lap> tumbleweed: i've managed to connect my two  boxes together (debian server and ubuntu box) via a switch
<zeref-Lap> the buntu box gets an ip from the deb box, but no internet...
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: tea please sir.
<Maaz> nlsthzn_: *blink*
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: tea please?
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: kettle on!
<Maaz> nlsthzn_: Huh?
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: Please?!
<Maaz> nlsthzn_: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn_> Exactly
<kbmonkey> he's stubborn
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<zeref-Lap> here is the isc dhcpd config file: http://pastebin.com/JrhVt6Wj
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome kbmonkey
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: are you a bot?
<Maaz> nlsthzn_: What?
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: A pirate?
<Maaz> nlsthzn_: *blink*
<kbmonkey> trying to setup internet proxy zeref-Lap ?
<zeref-Lap> hi kbmonkey: a dhcp severver
<kbmonkey> probably seen this, but in case: http://wiki.debian.org/DHCP_Server
<zeref-Lap> yep had a look at it
<nlsthzn_> o/ to uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn and others
<kbmonkey> o/
<zeref-Lap> some folks suggested ths: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/02/something-wicked-happened-resolving-no.html
<zeref-Lap> ki Kilos
<Kilos> sorry I'm late. irc didnt wanna connect
<Kilos> hiya zeref-Lap 
<zeref-Lap> but i think the error is server side
<kbmonkey> :(
<zeref-Lap> hoping tumbleweed will be around
<tumbleweed> zeref-Lap: I wouldn't bother with a massive dhcp-server, dhnsmasq should be all you need
<tumbleweed> and, then o fcourse you need to enable masquerading on the gateway
<zeref-Lap> will dnsmasq be ok if i connect 3 other machines?
<Tonberry> funny these days that massive dhcp server means something that uses less resources than my chat client...
<tumbleweed> zeref-Lap: yes
<tumbleweed> Tonberry: sure, but dhnsmasq is much easier to set up
<Tonberry> yes
<tumbleweed> it's just one program that does everything...
<zeref-Lap> k, i'll give it a go. thanks
<Tonberry> i did it the hard way with bind and isc-dhcp and i can confirm dnsmasq is a lot less effort
<zeref-Lap> so then when will dhcp-server be > dnsmasq
<tumbleweed> when you have 500 machines spread over 10 subnets?
<tumbleweed> (ok, maybe 50)
<tumbleweed> orif you like ISC software (which most sane people don't)
<zeref-Lap> lol
<zeref-Lap> k
<WOLFEYES> Sorry I'm late, good evening all.
<Kilos> hiya WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> Heya Kilos 
<Kilos> WOLFEYES,  go /j ##linux-studies
<WOLFEYES> Is everything finished already?
<Kilos> nope
<WOLFEYES> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> nuvolari, meeting
<zeref-Lap> linux-studies?
<Kilos> yip zeref-Lap type in /j ##linux-studies
<Kilos> thats where the lpi course is gonna be
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> magespawn,  ##linux-studies
<Kilos> evening
<WOLFEYES> heya magespawn 
<Kilos> Squirm, you not joining us?
<superfly> naandsê oom Kilos
<Kilos> naand superfly 
<nlsthzn_> hey mr superfly .... ##linux-studies
<Kilos> ons is by ##linux-studies
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: for what"
<Squirm> ?
<Squirm> but no, I need sleep, had a bad night last night
<WOLFEYES> sorry to hear Squirm 
<Kilos> meeting on what kbmonkey is gonna teach with regards to lpi and php i think
<kbmonkey> Kilos et all, let's make that #linux-studies
<WOLFEYES> for linux studies
<nlsthzn_> php?
<kbmonkey> me? teach? ha ha ha *squirms*
<Squirm> I'd love to get LPIC, hopefully this year
<kbmonkey> online self study-group
<superfly> PHP? eish
<kbmonkey> me too Squirm 
<inetpro> superfly: I'm sure you'll get your opportunity to teach us python :-)
<Squirm> kbmonkey: I'm going to go for my RHCSA and RHCE this year
 * nlsthzn_ would like to learn python
<Squirm> but anyways, chat tomorrow
<WOLFEYES> cheers Squirm 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, byteofpython
<Kilos> toods Squirm 
<nlsthzn_> Many good resources for Python at least... there is a whole Video series on MIT Open Courseware too :)
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn I found the "Dive Into Python" ebook is really good. 
<superfly> kbmonkey: that one should only be used if you already know another programming language - if you're starting out, A Byte of Python is better
<zeref-Lap> hmmm
<kbmonkey> true, dive into python is good *if* you know coding practices
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> need that caffeine hey
 * Kilos very thirsty now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hard work keeping up with you guys
<kbmonkey> gn za
<WOLFEYES> night all, 
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> If I get anymore cheek Kilos you can do it yourself next time
<Kilos> eish
 * nlsthzn_work is making some tea
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> you at work nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn_work> Yup uncle Kilos ... I am 
<Kilos> have a good night nlsthzn hope all goes well
<inetpro> fp
<superfly> inetpro: what are you still doing up?!
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-08
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you well maiatoday 
<Kilos> we miss you
<maiatoday> fine thanks, have hand in thesis mid march, super busy
<maiatoday> but I'll be back soon
<maiatoday> :)
<Kilos> whew 
<Kilos> oh well i spose we will servive till then
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro_> superfly: I wonder 
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> nice
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<superfly> inetpro: about what?
<inetpro> 08/02 00:17:41 <superfly> inetpro: what are you still doing up?!
<superfly> ah, OK
<superfly> hehehe
<superfly> morning morgs, kbmonkey
<morgs> morning!
<kbmonkey> hi o/
<superfly> I wish I could work on OSS full time and get paid for it :-(
<superfly> but, having said that, I'm enjoying working on embedded stuff :-)
<kbmonkey> I hear you superfly :)
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, good morning
<Kilos> you see i got the list going
<kbmonkey> superfly I see google sites supports custom domain names, via cname records. 
<kbmonkey> neat.
<Kilos> maybe when we through the course my pc will go better
<kbmonkey> If we can get that custom name, za.net for now, it would be helpful :)
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos! 
<kbmonkey> :) :)
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<kbmonkey> your pc will be super beast after this Kilos 
<Kilos> lol if i can find that ioctl goody
<Kilos> cant enable dma
<Kilos> methinks i finding something similar
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdparm/+bug/257840
<Kilos> aw they dont get to a cure
<kbmonkey> not sure what to make of that Kilos 
<kbmonkey> need to get going, be back later
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> i got more info
<kbmonkey> good. ciao ciao
<Kilos> will mail the cure if i find it
<kbmonkey> suggest if you stuck to write down findings and propose it as a question at the Q&A
<Kilos> yip i am saving all of this
<kbmonkey> good :)
<superfly> Kilos: did yo usee my  reply to your e-mail?
<Kilos> aw no superfly will check now ty
<Kilos> superfly, i got a ide (pata) drive and i do have /sda
<Kilos> i get same probs as these guys https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/228302
<Kilos> working my way through it
<Kilos> one guy has a workaround but it changes sda to hda and lotsa other stuff like uuids
<Kilos> i wont try that
<Kilos> these guys found workarounds by fiddling in the kernel and some of their pc's would boot after
<Kilos> im scared to try that
<Kilos> could it be because smart is not active in the bios
<zeref> huuuurrrrmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> how does one know when there is a reply at bugs.launchpad.net?
<zeref-Lap> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> and zeref-Lap  too
<zeref-Lap> ta tumbleweed for the help last night, got it working
<tumbleweed> cool
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos oom, you are too quick. every time I actually get here to talk you left already :P
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> ha ha ha nuvolari skuus man
<Kilos> superfly, in another place i looked it says /sdx drives cant be done you gotta make them /hdx
<Kilos> so i give up with that now
<Kilos> not a good start to lpi course but yeah
 * nuvolari sees uncle Kilos is going to beat him at lpi training
<Kilos> haha nuvolari you missed the meet last night. I told you
<Kilos> you naughty
<nuvolari> ya I know oom :-/ been working on the photography club's website
<Kilos> lol never mind you are forgiven
<Kilos> dont miss the next one on the 14th
<Kilos> hey you clever peeps, i have got stresslinux and dont understand how it can ask for name and password when installing
<Kilos> its like the ubuntucd asking for name and password before it will install
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<Kilos> murphy is strong in the IT field
<Mezenir> greetings
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> whats news
<Kilos> safe stuff different day
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm> lo there Kilos 
<Kilos> you well laddy?
<Kilos> hey sakhi 
<Squirm> I am good thanks :) yourself?
<Kilos> good ty. what you doing with yourself
<Kilos> did i see somewhere you studying?
<superfly> maiatoday: ping
<kbmonkey> how is it going Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty and you
<kbmonkey> good
<Kilos> what you been doing
<kbmonkey> really wanted a koffie. i made tea against my better want
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> was out job hunting today. no luck yet. 
<kbmonkey> going through that study stuff now
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> have you tired employment agencies kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i dunno if they do IT jobs but who knows
<kbmonkey> i did before. will try those again but they are pretty bad 
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<Kilos> are there any chances in sleepy hollow
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay
<kbmonkey> no but plenty roadworks going on. maybe i can lay some asphalt 
<kbmonkey> sudo make road
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you'll have to add nano as well
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<kbmonkey> how is all doing today?
<Kilos> who you talking to kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> whoever :)
<Kilos> he isnt here
<Kilos> been a quiet day
<maiatoday_too> hey Kilos kbmonkey 
<maiatoday_too> I am waiting for my cousing to finish watchin video on how to go on irc
<Kilos> found bug info saying only way to fix that dma is to change /sda to /hda
<Kilos> hehe hiya maiatoday_too 
<kbmonkey> hiya maiatoday_too 
<maiatoday_too> he wants to play starcraft and I said maybe someone in here knows how and is awake
<maiatoday_too> I just got him to install ubuntu on his laptop
<Kilos> then gotta change uuid's as well and thats too much schlep
<kbmonkey> starcraft on nix? yes why not
<maiatoday_too> he is young and very keen
<maiatoday_too> let's see if he manages to get in here all by himself
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> let him use xchat maiatoday_too 
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<maiatoday_too> well he isn't here I talk to him on the phone briefly
<Kilos> aha
<maiatoday_too> we can get him to use xchat, but for now I just suggested empathy, I know it is a dog but he can start with that
<Kilos> young??
<maiatoday_too> 13
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> to me you all are young
<maiatoday_too> hehe
<Kilos> pidgin is better than empathy
<kbmonkey> now now gramps
<magespawn> Young for what?
<Kilos> hehe
<maiatoday_too> yeah I know pidgin is better too but at the moment I don't want to put too many hurdles up for him
<maiatoday_too> if likes to irc you guys can all weigh in and tell him what to use
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> Kilos is our reference guy!
<magespawn> He is 13 probable take about that long in.seconds to work it out.
<kbmonkey> he has a little red book with tricks written down
<Kilos> yeah they quick kids are
<kbmonkey> about the age I started with pc's. didnt have net though
<kbmonkey> so what did we do without the net, you ask?
<Kilos> played games
<kbmonkey> we played snakes!
<kbmonkey> and then made our own. 
 * kbmonkey rambling as this green tea is super bitter today
<Kilos> hee hee green tea
<magespawn> I had a text dungeon hack and slash
<Kilos> sposed to be healthy
<kbmonkey> the Mines of Moria?
<kbmonkey> and Angband?
<Rooitier> ok
<maiatoday_too> hi Rooitier 
<Kilos> hi Rooitier 
<magespawn> I used to mess around with zx spectrum 28k still have it and it still works
<Kilos> that was quick
<Rooitier> ?
<magespawn> Hi Rooitier
<maiatoday_too> Kilos Rooitier is on in xchat he says
<kbmonkey> hello Rooitier 
<Kilos> slim seun
<Rooitier> haha
<maiatoday_too> guys dows anyone know how to get Rooitier sorted with starcraft on his shiney new ubuntu machine?
<Rooitier> wow baie op
<magespawn> Rooitier first time in irc?
<Rooitier> hm yup
<kbmonkey> sure we can have a look
<Rooitier> thanks
<kbmonkey> :)
<magespawn> wine?
<magespawn> 1 or 2 ?
<Kilos> Rooitier, welcome to ubuntu-za
<kbmonkey> do you have experience with ubuntu/linux running windows app Rooitier ?
<Rooitier> nope im trying to run it through play onlinux
<maiatoday_too> yeah I think you have repository version of wine and playonlinux
<Rooitier> but apparently when i try to mount it it state that the file is not found
<kbmonkey> :/
<maiatoday_too> Rooitier: did the installation work ok?
<magespawn> Could virtual box a whole xp setup?
<maiatoday_too> winehq says it runs gold tho
<Rooitier> ya
<kbmonkey> okay good, just checking winehq now :)
<magespawn> Stacraft 1 or 2?
<kbmonkey> usually they also give install/run instructions there
<Rooitier> 2
<kbmonkey> starcraft 2
<Rooitier> yes
<magespawn> Specs are quite high on that
<kbmonkey> wish I can get hold of that ;)
<maiatoday_too> maybe Rooitier should go to the ubuntu hour on saturday
<maiatoday_too> will you be there kbmonkey 
<Rooitier> cause first i did via disc but there i could only install on a terminal but if i try to open and mount it shuts down :(
<Kilos> maiatoday, superfly pinged you a while ago
<Rooitier> k
<maiatoday_too> I should mail him, I have been so snowed under
<kbmonkey> no maiatoday_too im back in KZN :(
<maiatoday_too> Rooitier maybe you need to upgrade your wine version
<magespawn> Where kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> in maritzburg for now magespawn 
<Kilos> sleepy hollow magespawn 
<maiatoday_too> will you come back to the cape again kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Bit south of me then.
<kbmonkey> yes maiatoday_too but I can't say when yet
<maiatoday_too> ok
<kbmonkey> okay Rooitier how did you install the game, from which instructions?
<Kilos> magespawn, there was someone on here a while back that is in eshowe, do you remember
<Rooitier> um yes i saw this one review on opening up a terminal and downloading and restarting but i guess its out dated
<magespawn> Yup Kilos
<Kilos> who was it?
<kbmonkey> if you installed WINE through the software center, you should have the latest repo version
<Rooitier> ok ill quicly check ups
<magespawn> Cannot remember the nick,
<kbmonkey> let's not get into compiling wine just yet, that is for much later ;)
<maiatoday_too> it looks like the default instal is 1.3.28
<maiatoday_too> and winehq says 1.3.17 ran platinum
<maiatoday_too> oops 1.3.27
<Rooitier> i got 1.3.28
<kbmonkey> Rooitier page down and see the section "mounting DVD problems" -- http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882&iTestingId=69144
<Rooitier> thnaks
<Rooitier> *Thanks
<Rooitier> ok no up dates as yet
<Rooitier> though
<Kilos> funny hows peeps pop in then disappear
<Kilos> like pietpompies
<zeref-Lap> like this :)
<magespawn> Good night all.
<kbmonkey> gn magespawn 
<Kilos> night magew
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> lol zeref-Lap 
<maiatoday_too> night magespawn 
<Rooitier> opps on web night
<Rooitier> ok
<Kilos> * services. sets mode +f #wine #winehq
<Kilos> * ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) has joined #wine
<Kilos> * services. gives channel operator status to ChanServ
<Kilos> * You have been kicked from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<Kilos> swines
<kbmonkey> really?
<Rooitier> ok kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> wow it's amazing how many howtos and tutorials are in video format now
<kbmonkey> how did it go Rooitier 
<Rooitier> it said i must copy it to the hard drive
<Rooitier> did
<Rooitier> it
<kbmonkey> I found steps here: http://www.clockworkhare.com/2010/07/penguin-post-how-to-install-starcraft-2-on-linuxwine-if-you-get-weird-permissions-issues.html
<Rooitier> so now i attempt to download it to my comp
<kbmonkey> step 1 you did by mounting
<kbmonkey> so do step 2 and 3 in that link
<kbmonkey> it copies the installer to your desktop, and runs it
<Rooitier> k
<kbmonkey> hope that works! 
<kbmonkey> how far did you get into that manual Kilos ?
<Kilos> isnt that one of them games that play only when cd is in
<Rooitier> ok im going to attempt it
<Rooitier> thanks again
<maiatoday_too> has anybody played WoW through wine much?
<Kilos> page 47 0f 101 kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> nope, not a WoW'er
<maiatoday_too> nor I but I suspect that question will come up as well at some point :)
<kbmonkey> gimme Doom and Quake! (when there's time)
<Kilos> that dma messed the whole day up
<kbmonkey> Kilos don't try fix your pc's dma stuff
<Kilos> na i gave up
<Kilos> by then head was thumpin so i had a sleep
<maiatoday_too> good luck with your dma stuff Kilos, I'll come back here tomorrow and see if I can catch superfly
<maiatoday_too> Maaz tell superfly Kilos said you pinged me, mail me if you like
<Maaz> maiatoday_too: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<kbmonkey> your pc is working Kilos. that dma stuff is theory.
<Kilos> i gave up maiatoday they say to change sda to hda
<Kilos> ty maiatoday sleep tight
<Kilos> hehe
<maiatoday_too> gonna context switch again, good luck Rooitier 
<Kilos> leave well enough alone
<Kilos> dont fix it if it aint broke
<kbmonkey> understand those commands are for certain hardware, that have special functions. 
<kbmonkey> your's doesnt but that is fine, your pc still works :)
<Kilos> what i found after hours is one guys theory is that dma setting only works on ide drives if they are hda
<Kilos> there were lotsa peeps complaining
<Kilos> anyway young peeps. i do doodoo now
<Kilos> sleep tight all, see ya morrow
<kbmonkey> nite Kilos 
<kbmonkey> have a good nite. hope the head feels better!
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Rooitier> Bye All thnx try again tom
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-09
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, maiatoday_too on freenode told me "tell superfly Kilos said you pinged me, mail me if you like" 11 hours, 12 minutes and 2 seconds ago
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> youre life style has changed hey?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, I'm not at work before everyone else is awake
<Kilos> ya but you always were. i had to rush to be on here before you
<Kilos> now you have long coffee first?
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: now I wake up later, get to work later, and get home later
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> is the work the same superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: what do you mean? I left CareerJunction at the end of October last year - don't you remember?
<Kilos> yes man, i mean same as what you were doing there?
<Kilos> lo bmg505 
<Kilos> same type of work
<superfly> oh, no. different
<superfly> I'm working on devices that sell airtime
<Kilos> oh same as at checkers etc where they use a pc to get you your airtime?
<superfly> no, it's a little box with buttons on it, and it prints out a voucher
<Kilos> you just get a printed piece of paper with a long code on it
<Kilos> oh one of them
<superfly> Maaz: tell kbmonkey Remove the entry in your hosts file.
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<Kilos> maybe thats what checkers and them use too
<superfly> Kilos: no, as you said, they use computers
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> môre nuvolari 
<superfly> morning maiatoday_too
<maiatoday_too> hi superfly
<maiatoday_too> I posted your ubuntu hour on my blog, on the facebook ubuntu-za wall and on loco.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<superfly> w00t! thanks :-)
<maiatoday_too> I'll tweet it today sometime too
<superfly> mmm, I should do the same
<maiatoday_too> I am busy writing a chapter for my thesis but I will try hard to finish it today and tomorrow so that I can make it on Saturday
<Kilos> maiatoday, you must hurry with your studies so you can join us in LPI studies
<superfly> maiatoday_too: it would be awesome to see you there :-)
<Kilos> lo morgs 
<maiatoday_too> I only posted on the wall, not sure if I can make an event for you on the facebook ubuntu-za page
<morgs> morning
<maiatoday_too> according to my wordcount spreadsheet I am at 45.2 :(
<maiatoday_too> 45.2%
<Tonberry> ouch
<maiatoday_too> I left my pc on at work so it won't release my nick
<maiatoday_too> so if anyone wants to tweet superfly's ubuntu hour or if someone is an admin on the ubuntu-za facebook page to make an event
<superfly> maiatoday_too: I'll look into it
<maiatoday_too> also we should probably add it to the front page of ubuntu-za.org as well
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<maiatoday_too> my blog feeds there but it's nice to have the event on the front page too
<maiatoday_too> hi kbmonkey
<maiatoday_too> thanks for helping rooitier last night
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey you in demand hehe
<kbmonkey>  hello :)
<kbmonkey> did he get it working then maiatoday_too ?
<maiatoday_too> nah not yet, it was late but he is excited
<kbmonkey> oh hi Kilos. yes its nice to feel useful lol :)
<maiatoday_too> he is sudo-ing on a terminal which is pretty good going for someone who has only had an ubuntu machine for 2 days
<maiatoday_too> I sent him some links
<maiatoday_too> I think the path to the cdrom in that example isn't right so it keeps saying unknown filename
<Kilos> wow
<maiatoday_too> well there's nothing like a game to give some incentive
<kbmonkey> you should tell him to use tab-completion to find the real path
<kbmonkey> that might help
<maiatoday_too> hopefully sorting the os will be as interesing as playing the game
<maiatoday_too> yes at first I thought he had the path to the desktop wrong because he didn't know about case sensetive so I got him to tab complete that
<maiatoday_too> but I had already switched my computer off and thought it was better to let him stop and go to bed
<maiatoday_too> anyway, I am sure he'll be around later this afternoon or tonight
<kbmonkey> okay :)
<maiatoday_too> I have to submerge again else I won't make Saturday, have a good day everyone
<Kilos> you too maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> work well
<superfly> toodles maiatoday_too, thanks for everything!
<superfly> welcome back, kbmonkey :-)
<kbmonkey> I closed the window by mistake :P
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> what is up for today Kilos superfly ?
<kbmonkey> that wiki is cool thanks superfly! seems a bit slow but fine
<Kilos> im busy mailing lpi
<superfly> kbmonkey: it's running on nginx, it's supposed to be superfast :-P
<kbmonkey> I almost had to do landscaping today, ahem, sorry... mowing the lawn
<superfly> I might switch it to Apache to see if that speeds it up
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> my x has a landscaping business in durbs
<kbmonkey> I think the slow is a connection issue superfly 
<Kilos> whats the link?
<kbmonkey> traceroute indicates many, long jumps :( internets hey
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, I get a slow start too
<superfly> and my Drupal site (running on Apache) is blitz-vinnig
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<kbmonkey> hosted locally?
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, answer the mail
<Kilos> or must i ask those questions here
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Tonberry> Maaz who are you calling skinny?
<Maaz> Tonberry: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> Symmetria, you still alive?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> has anybody taken the ccna exams/
<zeref> *?
 * morgs ponders redirecting by IP address with nginx.
<superfly> morgs: DoS?
<morgs> superfly: no actually it's a site for multiple countries, with country-specific content, and GeoIP isn't working because it's a mobi site, and the operator has addresses not in GeoIP.
<superfly> ah, OK
<morgs> So I have a list of IP addresses for users by country, and need to redirect them automagically.
<morgs> Resisting the urge to write code to do it.
 * Kerbero is also resisting the urge to write code
<Kerbero> need to read up on what is already available
<Kilos> afternoon all, 
<Kerbero> dag
<Kilos> hey Kerbero gaan dit goed
<Kerbero> jawat dis ok
<Kerbero> en daar?
<Kilos> mooi, gaan jy ook deel word van die lpi klasse
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> lpi?
<Kilos> ek werk so stadig deur die kursus
<Kilos> linux pro iets
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> ek sal graag wil eendag
<Kerbero> maar is nou te besig daarvoor
<Kilos> dis net een aand n week so ver
<Kilos> oh ja jy studeer ne
<Kerbero> jip
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Rooitier 
<Rooitier> HI all
<Kilos> is your game working
<Rooitier> Nope still a scholar
<Rooitier> u se
<Rooitier> *see
<Rooitier> was also late so had to go sleep
<Kilos> yeah
<Rooitier> Right now im going to make the folder on the desktop and unhide hidden icons any clues on how to?
<Kilos> hidden icons where?
<Rooitier> within the cd file
<Rooitier> of Sc2
<Kilos> does it show them with a lock on?
<Rooitier> so can u give me tips on how to unhide hidden icons?
<Kilos> wb bakuman 
<Rooitier> nope
<Kilos> are they hidden in a folder on your desktop?
<Rooitier> yes
<Rooitier> I need to go eat ill g2g bye
<Kilos> whew be patient someone with more knowledge will come on just now
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> maybe he needs to make an iso file from the cd
<Kilos> Maaz, define frobbing
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about frobbing. Maybe you meant Robbing or Fobbing?
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> hey zeref 
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<zeref> lo Kilos 
<Rooitier> Hi all
<superfly> hi Rooitier
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<Rooitier> Got it busy installing
<Kilos> did you find the hidden files Rooitier 
<Rooitier> Ya once i moved it to my hard drive it decrypted it so i could run it with wine
<Kilos> ah good
<Rooitier> Thnx for support guys :)
<Kilos> you did the work lad
<Kilos> you welcome to visit anytime
<Rooitier> Wew wasnt so long afterall quit simple well thats ubuntu short and sweet:)
<Kilos> yeah ubuntu rocks
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<superfly> Mezenir: ping
<Mezenir> superfly: pong
<superfly> Mezenir: you coming on Saturday?
<superfly> Mezenir: more precisely, have you signed up to the mailing list yet?
<Mezenir> signed up yes
<Mezenir> coming no
<Mezenir> im in durbanville tomorrow
<superfly> After all that...
<Mezenir> with the folks
<superfly> Tomorrow is Friday
<Mezenir> and by tomorrow i mean saturday
<Mezenir> irony is
<Mezenir> i live about 2 km from lyra
<superfly> -_-
<superfly> I chose that day because it was the day you said you could make it... and now you say you can't make it.
<superfly> And it's too late now to change anything.
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> now youre making me feel bad
<Mezenir> ok hang on lemme c
<Mezenir> 2pm
<Mezenir> fine
<superfly> yeah
<Mezenir> ill be there
<superfly> gives you a reason to escape your parents ;-)
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> either way im gonna feel bad
<Mezenir> thou i was lazy to leave before 2pm 
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> what do people bring
<Mezenir> and how will i know its you :P
<superfly> Did you see the link to the picture of my netbook?
<superfly> http://christianoss.org/sites/default/files/u3/mini-notebook-nb505-n508bl-laptop.png
<superfly> I have one of those... blue, exactly like that
<Mezenir> btw
<Mezenir> where can i find laptops without windows
<Mezenir> it seems hard
<Mezenir> id like a nice cpu
<superfly> dunno... mine came with Windows - not that I ever gave Windows a chance to boot up
<Mezenir> core i5
<Mezenir> but it seems
<Mezenir> youre gonna paaaaay
<Mezenir> how much did yours cost ?
<superfly> $268
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> 64bit i take it ?
<superfly> ja
<superfly> bought it off Amazon when I was over in the USA visiting the wife's family
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> mebe i should avoid the core series for a linux laptop
<Mezenir> not like it needs to do gaming
<superfly> my 3D is actually pretty darn good.
<zeref-Lap> has anybody taken the cisco network exams (ccna etc)
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> im eyeballing this one
<Mezenir> http://www.takealot.com/electronics/lenovo-g575-amd-dual-core-processor-e-350-notebook,10799772
<ghostknife> omg. Want a fun time? do ANTLR. <- note sarcasm
<ghostknife> Almost 10PM. Time to go home perhaps.
<Mezenir> seems it has linux issues ?:/
<superfly> Mezenir: what I would do is look at the specs on the Lenovo site and see if you can figure out what hardware it uses... the big things that won't necessarily work are the wireless nic and the webcam
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> do you have arch installed ?
<superfly> No, Kubuntu
<Mezenir> k
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> good point
<Mezenir> cpu will most likely work
<Mezenir> graphics drivers are usually a problem
<Mezenir> and i dont care for webcam
<Mezenir> wireless is nice to have
<Mezenir> but not essential
<Tonberry> Pester Kerbero for info on the e-350 and compatibility 
<Tonberry> he has one
<Mezenir> thanks
<superfly> Mezenir: basically, Intel works OK, nVidia works awesome, and the rest either barely work, or don't work at all... though apparently ATI is getting there these days
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> i dont really play games on linux
<Mezenir> but for movies and series
<Mezenir> i have a 4890 radeon
<Mezenir> that works awesome in kubuntu
<Mezenir> its the integrated intel graphics im worried about
<Mezenir> but ill research
<Mezenir> arch has a pretty good guide on their wireless setup
<Mezenir> so ill look for something that matches
<nuvolari> bah!
<nuvolari> superfly: halp, need halp. in drupal, does blocks contain nodes, or is it the other way round? 
<nuvolari> or how do I get content to display in blocks (dynamic content)
<superfly> nuvolari: blocks usually just contain lists or something
<superfly> um, use Views
<nuvolari> ah, thanks :> 
<nuvolari> I'm a bit rusty
<nuvolari> but drupal 7 looks good
<tumbleweed> superfly: pong
<superfly> tumbleweed: just wondering if you'll be able to make the Ubuntu Hour on Saturday?
<tumbleweed> superfly: it clashes with a hackathon we're having, but I can probably stick my nosein
<superfly> tumbleweed: no worries, was just wondering
 * nuvolari tips hat. 'night
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-10
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<psydroid> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> psydroid, tell us a bit about yourself. like what you do, what OS you use etc
<Kilos> i see you are in the netherlands
<psydroid> Kilos, yes, I am in the Netherlands
<psydroid> I am a student here
<Kilos> what are you studying?
<psydroid> and	I use K/Ubuntu Linux
<psydroid> applied physics and computer engineering
<Kilos> ah you will fing a few kubuntu friends here
<Kilos> are you interested in joining us once a week so learning LPI
<Kilos> *find not fing
<psydroid> I would be interested in that, but it depends when you are doing so
<psydroid> I am fairly busy during the week
<Kilos> at the moment tuesday nights at out 8pm
<Kilos> here is the manual we are using
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<psydroid> I think it helps that we're in the same timezone
<Kilos> we use this channel #linux-studies
<psydroid> thanks
<psydroid> I'll join it
<Kilos> we are looking to grow our group. you can also write an exam after
<psydroid> I would like to do that
<Kilos> aw i missed neil
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn you well?
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos , always well and there?
<Kilos> we maintain ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Cool... feels like blasphemy logging in here from Windows :p
<Kilos> hahaha if you use xchat in winsucks it doesnt look so bad
<Kilos> oh my you only got one desktop, that sucks
<nlsthzn> Not really... I have to many systems to use all at once... I suck at multitasking (this is a new system just for gaming as the wife was hogging the old gaming rig)... my lappy running 12.04 is behind me but was getting annoying turning around the whole time :p
<nlsthzn> I do miss global spell checking allready... windows can't do that yet :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> speak to billy he will find a way to chrge for it
<nlsthzn> Possibly
<nlsthzn> ... and I suspect that after 30 days I will have to register to use xchat... just because this is windows :(
<Kilos> no its free
<Kilos> Maaz, xchat for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, google xchat for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Download - X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/download/ :: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat :: "XChat 2 Build Lineup for Windows" http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/ :: "xchat-wdk - Google Code" http://code.google.com/p/xchat-wdk/ :
<nlsthzn> it is free but they often like you to sign up in any case...
<Kilos> i will ask ian when he comes on
<nlsthzn> I am even going to be using a open source cross platform media player... funny how I find them to be superior to many propriatary offereings
<Kilos> im a vlc fan
<Kilos> can play anythinjg i have tried here
<Kilos> copied videos from boets win7 and they play kiff
<nlsthzn> I find the music managment side of it lacking... but no doubting the playing ability... when in doubt use vlc :)
<Kilos> and dvs i copied to my external
<Kilos> he he
<Kilos> dvds
<Kilos> 's
<Kilos> eish hands and head working at different run levels
<nlsthzn> lol....
<nlsthzn> Wow... Google is scary... I have Chrome installed on another system (@ work)... just installed it here and every site I go to that I have logged into @ work is ready to log in here allready...
<Kilos> wow no checks to see if you the same guy?
<Kilos> went to gmail yesterday. quite a bit has changed there too
<Kilos> better to just use evolution fo me
<nlsthzn> Thing is this was on any site...
<nlsthzn> my username and passwords where allready filled in...
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> I think I need to go check out some of my privacy settings :/
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> lo bmg505 
<Kilos> eish the master eagle is struggling
<Kilos> is frobnicate
<Kilos>  for you clever guys?
<Kilos> hi chakkie 
<chakkie> hi  kilos
<Kilos> plustwo twice must be four
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh my, peer doing his thing again
<superfly> looks like it
<Kilos> dag Kerbero[dsp] 
<Kilos> wb cocooncrash 
<Kilos> wb marcog 
<Kilos> net splitting again
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> and helo Kilos
<Kilos> good morning inetpro  and how is goosie today
<inetpro> heh, looks like we have some cell divisions taking place today
<Guest22249> hey, I need help please... I have an apt-mirror server which has updated now, with the normal things and debian-installer, running 11.10. I want to net install my computers on the network using a USB, everything work 100%, but there is no ubuntu desktop, i have to ssh in and tasksel multiselect ubuntu-dekstop. How do i get it to install ubuntu desktop? currently using kickstart and preseed together, but it does not install ubuntu desktop. my prese
<Guest22249>  ed.cfg tells it to install ubuntu-desktop
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> been a long time since I did a net install, never did it on Ubuntu before
<inetpro> those were the redhat days before fedora
<armand-jhb> can i swear? Thats how bad it is
<Kilos> does one have terminal access
<armand-jhb> unfortunately not
<inetpro> armand-jhb: I guess google is your friend
<armand-jhb> the whole installation happens, but just not ubuntu-desktop, in ky kickstart file i told it to install ssh-server... so at the end i have to ssh in and tasksel ubuntu-desktop
 * inetpro sadly can't help searching and spending time on it now even if it sounds like an interesting exercise
<armand-jhb> i tried that.... my last resort was here
<armand-jhb> it is quite useful, but hell! Its allot of making sure of things, moving this editing that an all of that
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gui-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-server.html
<Kilos> can that help you armand-jhb 
<Kilos> inetpro, dont you get cli one servers?
<armand-jhb> in other tutorials they said to use @ ubuntu-desktop, but just going to try ubuntu-desktop in my ks file
<armand-jhb> kickstart fiel
<Kilos> i know nothing about servers but without a terminal have no idea how one can do anything
<inetpro> armand-jhb: when you figured it out please give us a short summary on how you did it
<armand-jhb> will do
 * inetpro unfortunately has some work to do
<armand-jhb> cool
<nlsthzn> oohh... freenode got ddos'ed silly script kiddies
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Kilos> lol new face
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<superfly> armand-jhb: there 's an ubuntu-desktop package... if you can set your kickstart script to install ssh-server, why can't you tell it to install ubuntu-desktop?
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi abantu 
<nlsthzn_> I wonder if it is netsplits or my connection causing me to be on and off :/
<Kilos> christel said there are attacks nlsthzn 
<Kilos> didnt you see the message
<Tonberry> silly scriptkitties
<superfly__> eish
<Kilos> hi tnt
<nlsthzn_> I saw the message, was wondering if that was my reason for issues
<Kilos> things bad again today superfly__ 
<Kilos> with a tail
<superfly__> yeah, look at my tail!
<Kilos> yeah nlsthzn when they have them dos attacks everything crashes
 * nlsthzn_ will be offline then until the script kiddies are nuked...
<Kilos> oh my he missed that
<inetpro_> eish
<Kilos> hehe at least i dont get tailed then i would have to look in notes to see how to fix it
<Kilos> all that ghost stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't like ghost stories?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> no man its the effort trying to find where i wrote down how to fix it
<Kilos> easier to go off and wait for timeout
<Kilos> 245secs
<armand-jhb> see, i can do that.... thanks, but i thought only tasksel can do that.......
<Kilos> question when mavericks support ends in 2 months does that mean one can no longer do sudo apt-get update for a new install
<Kilos> thats the important part
<Kilos> if everything is rsynced
<superfly__> armand-jhb: tasksel is for "tasks" - but tasks are not packages. fortunately there seems to be an "ssh-server" package, and I know there's an ubuntu-desktop package
<armand-jhb> it worked! just finished it now
<armand-jhb> anyone want the specs of what the little trip was.... i can give you my documentation....
<superfly> armand-jhb: have you got a blog?
<superfly> blogs are great for stuff like that
<armand-jhb> no... i dont.... but maybe i should try invest in that....
<armand-jhb> hehehehe
<superfly> get a wordpress.com or blogspot.com blog
<Kilos> eish peer got me looks like
<Kilos> and goosie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> weird dat al my irc clients nou fail
<Kerbero_timeout> test
<inetpro> armand-jhb: if it boils down to it even a plain text pastebin summary at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ will do
<inetpro_> yikes!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
 * Kilos thinks coffe and a peanut butter sarmie will go down well
<Kilos> Maaz, ty for nlsthzn 
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, tea for nlsthzn 
<Maaz> Come on Neelsie bring your cup with the tea bag in
<nlsthzn> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> ill be back tonight
<Kilos> work hard guys
<armand-jhb> go check out armandeg.blogspot.com
<Kilos> nice job armand-jhb 
<Kilos> dont be scarce now
<Kilos> become part of this community
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> armand-jhb, **
<Kilos> grrr ^^
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<dLimit> Sup Kilos 
<Kilos> quiet mostly
<dLimit> Nice eh?
<Kilos> are you interested in doing the LPI course that kbmonkey is doing
<nuvolari> booyah! a productive day behind the back
<nuvolari> hometime
<nuvolari> o/
<dLimit> Well I'm currently doing Linux+ but so I don't know if LPI would make more difference.
<dLimit> Hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> go safe nuvolari 
<dLimit> Bye Kilos 
<tnt_> <bakuman> hallo oom kilos
<Kilos> hi tnt_ 
<tnt_> how goes?
<Kilos> well ty and you tnt_ 
<tnt_> <bakuman> almost time for my braai to start
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> why you got this mixed up nick
<tnt_> <bakuman> im on a friend's (tnt) pc
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> clever kid this armand, he uses xchat
<manexx> hie all, any cpt ladies? 
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hi drubin you well?
<zeref> it's friday :-) :-) :-) :-)
<kbmonkey> tgif!
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey you poegaai lad
<Kilos> is it hard laying macadam
<kbmonkey> Kilos!
<kbmonkey> why? are laying roads Kilos? :)
<Kilos> you said thats what you gonna be doing man 
<Kilos> got 2 more that wanna join lpi
<kbmonkey> good! :)
<kbmonkey> I wil need the weekend to catch up with the work
<Kilos> that section 101 is 5 mins for you guys
<Kilos> but i still doff,  are you starting with a clean hdd and a centos live cd
<Kilos> because there lots on partitioning and that comes before installing
<kbmonkey> kvm, it runs a virtual computer in a window. I use that
<kbmonkey> it thinks it's a computer, but its really not. it doesn't know, he he
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> and you?
<Kilos> do you understand what i am trying to say
<kbmonkey> yes, that we need to partition disks
<Kilos> and me what?
<Kilos> ya this course is aimed at someone already using linux and then teaching how to fix another one
<Kilos> doesnt centos have a live cd that does the partitioning part and gives you the option to make your own
<kbmonkey> do you have a spare pc/drive/something to test the partitioning?
<Kilos> have the p3 and/or can use its 6g drive as a second drive here
<Kilos> but that drive hass xp on so i can find smses on my usb modem
<kbmonkey> well, what are you going to partition? a spare drive?
<kbmonkey> because if you partition your current drive, you will lose all your data!
<Kilos> lol my drive i parted to /, /boot, /home and /storage
<Kilos> but from the live cd not cli
<kbmonkey> yes centos uses a text installer. it has a 'live' mode, but you install through a text mode
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> its not any harder as the GUI, the steps are quite clear and understandable
<Kilos> now i getting to savvy
<kbmonkey> i wonder how large the kvm is
<Kilos> yes they look pretty basic cli usage
<kbmonkey> i know virtualbox is quite big
<kbmonkey> hey, I think you can even install it onto a usb drive, like it was a hard drive.
<kbmonkey> must find out...
<Kilos> my pc dont run virtual, tried and it didnt work and the fly said its too slow
<kbmonkey> a P3? hmm, thats not too bad
<Kilos> then i will have to run those commands from live cd
<Kilos> in cli
<kbmonkey> mine was also slow. 
<Kilos> but i member i had to mount the drive from livecd once
<kbmonkey> I enabled sometthing to fix it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and you need lotsa ram to virtual
<kbmonkey> how much do you have?
<Kilos> 640m
<kbmonkey> tight
<kbmonkey> the 6G has XP you say. I take you use it as well
<Kilos> yeah it wouldnt open the virtual drive
<Kilos> no its just to check smses on the modem so they dont subscribe me again and steal my airtime
<Kilos> i also use the 6g drive to test other releases
<kbmonkey> so if you can check your sms's without XP, you won't need it?
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> I check and load my sim airtime. must be a way to read texts too.
<Kilos> i dunno how to read whats on the modem with ubuntu
<Kilos> i can see the storage  but cant open it
<kbmonkey> maybe some programmetjie can read the text for you
<Kilos> if i go places then computer i see the storage
<Kilos> you missed the new guy here today
<Kilos> he been doing linux 7 months
<Kilos> he is joining lpi
<Kilos> quite a clever kid
<kbmonkey> ah, you are now a mentor then! he he ;D
<Kilos> lol no man i just collect them you gotta teach them
<Kilos> here is his blog of what he did today
<Kilos> armandeg.blogspot.com
<Kilos> he had a prob with a server
<Kilos> he didnt even have a blog, the fly got him to start one
<kbmonkey> its a good way to jot down what you learn
<Kilos> what kinda tool will read a usb modems storage area
<Kilos> tried text editor file goodie etc
<kbmonkey> I suspect to read that data you need a program
<Kilos> wait i ask maaz
<Kilos> he dunno gives windows links but the modem installs on windows
<kbmonkey> that issues special commands to get the data out
<Kilos> i wonder if i can install the modem on wine
<Kilos> but wine crashed me once so i purged it
<kbmonkey> found something
<kbmonkey> no dont do wine
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> wine is good to interpret software, but not that good the interface hardware
<kbmonkey> http://www.techytalk.info/send-receive-sms-using-gsm-modem-phone-ubuntu/
<Kilos> sec i go see
<Kilos> will try that morrow. i have had gammu and wammu before but my modem is an arab modem so didnt get it working that way
<Kilos> maybe this time i will find it in their modem refs
<kbmonkey> looking at those connection strings, you can try some of the common ones
<kbmonkey> also try find what hardware it is
<kbmonkey> for example, vodacome modems are not made by them. huawei makes them and vodacom just rebrands them. -- for example
<kbmonkey> perhaps a lsusb -v will give details on the hardware
<Kilos> it is a alcatel modem with stc the provider
<Kilos> holy moly all that in that little modem
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21QTFKNcq
<kbmonkey> there is alcatel in that phone list
<Kilos> kbmonkey, dont worry bout this, you had a long day/week. rest
<kbmonkey> well im going now anyway :)
<kbmonkey> being summoned
<Kilos> ok sleep tight laddy
<Kilos> ty for the help
<kbmonkey> yw Kilos 
<Kilos> i go crash too
<kbmonkey> enjoy you sleep!
<Kilos> night everyone
<Kilos> tywill do
<nuvolari> fp
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-11
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> shame , no one helped poor philip on the lists, dunno if i gave him all thats needed, maybe he didnt have data on the modem
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> how're you oom?
<Kilos> ok dankie seun en jy?
<nuvolari> gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> gaan nou nou kiekies neem
<Kilos> lol van wat
<Kilos> meisies op die strand?
<Kilos> nuvolari, ^^
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<Kilos> wow that mail of philips came from facebook
<rossouwap> hi guys, off-topic. does anyone have experience with Pastel Evolution? Particularly pricing?
<kbmonkey> hi all
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari
<nlsthzn> o/
<kbmonkey> o/
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn how is the weekend
<nlsthzn> became a lot more awesome with a new gfx card :) and yours?
<kbmonkey> super :) what did you get?
<kbmonkey> im discovering sup-mail, a CLI mail agent with gmail like features
<kbmonkey> this wireless is so bad, keeps dropping. so the gmail interface doesnt even load. lol
<nlsthzn> got a radeon hd6850...
<nlsthzn> Game on!!
<kbmonkey> :D
 * nlsthzn has to work now, play games and study for LPIC :p
<kbmonkey> later you may want to check out live.linux-gamers.net 
<kbmonkey> back to work... :D
<nlsthzn> :) - Gaming on Windows for now... waiting for 12.04 to drop before I go dual boot
<magespawn> Hi all
<magespawn> kbmonkey  you here?
<magespawn> maaz tell kbmonkey handcrafted.it programming website concentrating on html, CSS and javascript
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey handcrafted.it programming website concentrating on html, CSS and javascript" 5 seconds ago
<kbmonkey> thanks Maaz 
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> Hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn :) did you also see codecademy.com?
<magespawn> Yup busy with the program.
<kbmonkey> Thanks, will have a looksey!
<magespawn> Later all.
<superfly> Maaz: announce Ubuntu Hour today at Lyra's in Rondebosch, Cape Town, 2-3pm
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Ubuntu Hour today at Lyra's in Rondebosch, Cape Town, 2-3pm
<zeref> zomg
 * tumbleweed waves, but hopefully they ubuntu hour is offline
<superfly> tumbleweed: it was - I was the only one with a computer, and the place neglected to give me a voucher to get onto their "free" wifi
<superfly> Mezenir: was good to see you today.
<tumbleweed> superfly: :)
<Mezenir> hey man
<Mezenir> likewise :)
<Mezenir> oh yeah we forgot about using the wifi
<Mezenir> didnt miss it thou
<tumbleweed> that's a good sign
<nlsthzn> so I take it the ubuntu hour went well? :)
<hjoubert> it was fun
<superfly> nlsthzn: indeed
<nlsthzn> awesome
<superfly> it would have been nice to have some newer users and have been able to chat with them about Ubuntu, etc, but we had a nice bunch of folk :-)
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hi hjoubert 
<Kilos> whew such a busy channel
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> which channel?
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Kilos> this one
<nuvolari> oh ya
<nuvolari> extremely busy
<nuvolari> can hear a pin drop
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> almal het die motto "stil bek is heel bek"
<nuvolari> ja nee oom, of hulle vlug van die hitte
<Kilos> watter hitte?
<nuvolari> dis warm vanaand
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in capetown south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: City not found
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> die bot is siek lyk my
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in cape town south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In Cape Town, South Africa at 9:00 PM SAST on February 11, 2012: 18°C; Humidity: 73%; Wind: SW at 6 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 6:16 AM SAST/7:42 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 9:41 PM SAST/10:00 AM SAST
<Kilos> dis koud by die vlieg hulle
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in durban south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In La Mercy, South Africa at 9:49 PM SAST on February 11, 2012: 20°C; Humidity: 94%; Wind: SW at 17 km/h; Conditions: Light Rain; Sunrise/set: 5:32 AM SAST/6:47 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 8:54 PM SAST/9:06 AM SAST
<nuvolari> dis deel van die huis
<nuvolari> ook Kilos, ek gaan duik
<nuvolari>  lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> ok seun jy okk
<Kilos> ook
<Kilos> ook ok
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> chirs
<Kilos> sien jou more
<Kilos> night all you lurkers, see ya morrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-12
 * Kilos greets everyone
 * Squirm greets Kilos
<Kilos> lol, lo Squirm 
<Kilos> Squirm, are you still a mxit expert?
<Kilos> i have a friend that would like to market her unique valentine cards on mxchange
<Kilos> they dont have a valentines section and she dunno how to go further
<Kilos> she makes all kinda cards with a wildlife flavour and her own drawings
<Squirm> Kilos: I have no idea. All I do on mxit it talk to like 2 people.  Tradepost, etc annoys me :/
<Kilos> ah ty Squirm they have added the mxchange to buy and sell stuff too. and being worldwide would be a good marketing tool i think
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Squirm
<psydroid> hi everyone
<Kilos> hows things in the netherlands
<Squirm> Kilos: I find it could chase casual people, like me, away
 * Squirm looks at vehicle finance
<Squirm> scary
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Squirm> hello psydroid
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> heh Kilos, thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: what did I miss?
<Kilos> dont forget lpi classes tuesday night hey?
 * inetpro gives up reading the backlogs
<Kilos> nothing , been quiet every time i looked in
<Kilos> lol theres nothing to read
<inetpro> I haven't read since Friday some time
<Kilos> ah then there was some the other night
<Kilos> we chatted spanne
 * inetpro 's body is hurting and tired
<Kilos> what happened now again. you fall off the bike again
<inetpro> the teens made me chase them up and down a hiking trail on the Magaliesberg
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you sore now you gonna be worse inna morning
<inetpro> eish, I'm afraid 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its ok a quick 3k jog will sort it
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> exercise is not a geeky thing hey
<Kilos> hey whats news from corrie
<Kilos> he still ok
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i forget those things, tara always moans
<Kilos> xfactor mailed her yesterday and invited her to the next one. starting from round three
<Kilos> so she is smiling again
<superfly> Kilos: that's great news
<superfly> I need to blog about the Ubuntu Hour
<Kilos> yeah so we start hoping again hey superfly . she has been trying for 6 or 7 years to get her carrear going
<Kilos> was it good superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: Yes, we had about 8 people there
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> well done, this is your first one hey
<superfly> ya
<Kilos> lo apie
<kbmonkey> hello!
<kbmonkey> how goes it?
<Kilos> so so and you?
<Kilos> someone should tell the lpi peeps there is a thing called gparted
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> finding the text partitioner difficult??
<Kilos> it lies to me
<kbmonkey> how so?
<Kilos> first it complains about dos something then says go c then u the its sectors
<Kilos> then add a partition
<Kilos> nothing about if you want it boot or root or home or swap or nothing
<kbmonkey> correct
<Kilos> then try add another partition and it says no free sectors available
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> those you choose during the linux installation.
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> what disk are you partitioning Kilos?
<Kilos> 6g as sdb
<kbmonkey> it probably has partitions on already, so there is no free space to partition
<Kilos> its clean 
<Kilos> i cleaned it
<Kilos> it now fat32 thing
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> oh ah ha
<Kilos> didnt ask if i want ext 3 or 4 or niks
<Kilos> then i looked man fdisk
<Kilos> talks about cfdisk and sfdisk and other stuff i dont unnerstand
<kbmonkey> are you following that manual?
<Kilos> but 6g i think is too small to part anyway
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> not at all :)
<kbmonkey> you can part a 100MB disk ha ha
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> okay here's what you do
<Kilos> thats too small for boot even
<kbmonkey> in fdisk you can press 'm' to see help
<Kilos> dont you wanna do it on tues night so everyone is there
<Kilos> done that
<kbmonkey> press 'p' to print the current partitions.
<kbmonkey> it sounds like you cleaned your 6g disk okay
<Kilos> /dev/sdb1   *        2048    12593151     6295552    b  W95 FAT32
<kbmonkey> then you added a partition, by default it sizes to fit the entire free space
<kbmonkey> so you took all the space on one partition, leaving no room for making any others
<kbmonkey> press 'd' to delete it, and add it again
<kbmonkey> and when they ask your size, you have to type in how big you want it
<Kilos> there is no choice for how big you want it
<Kilos> it doesnt ask size
<kbmonkey> it does
<kbmonkey> i know fdisk backwards ;)
<Kilos> ok deleted
<Kilos> start at the beginning i cant work backwards
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> 'n' to add new. choose [p]rimary partition. partitionno [1]. First sector default [enter]
<kbmonkey> then it asks "Last Sector"
<kbmonkey> that is your size
<kbmonkey> to make it 500 MB, enter +500M
<Kilos> wait
<kbmonkey> to make it 1 Gigabyte, enter +1G
<Kilos> n asks (1-4)
<Kilos> i went 1
<Kilos> before
<kbmonkey> if its the first one you making, choose 1
<kbmonkey> i find it helpful to write on paper how many partitions i want, and how big each
<Kilos> wait
<kbmonkey> partitions are like pizza slices. all together they make a whole pizza, err disk.
 * Tonberry is far too much of a gparted fan
<Kilos> where it says First sector (2048-12594959, default 2048): 
<kbmonkey> default
<Kilos> thats where i enter size
<kbmonkey> no
<kbmonkey> the start always default
<Kilos> ok i must enter the default
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> yes :]
<Kilos> oh and enter size after the last sector
<Kilos> Tonberry, i agree
<kbmonkey> i like gparted too. used it plenty
<kbmonkey> yes, the last sector is where your partition space Ends
<Kilos> stupid thing complained about 500M wanted 500 MB
<kbmonkey> so you tell fdisk to make a part that starts here and ends here
<kbmonkey> you have to prefix the value with +
<kbmonkey> +500M
<Kilos> ok so now is there a 500m part for boot?
<kbmonkey> press p
<kbmonkey> where does part1 end?
<kbmonkey> 2548?
<Kilos> /dev/sdb1            2048      978610      488281+ 
<kbmonkey> that looks right :)
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> now you can make the second one
<kbmonkey> i know fdisk is low-level, but  good reason we use it
<Kilos> for root hey
<kbmonkey> so #1 is you boot
<kbmonkey> yes make one for /root
<Kilos> root uses lotsa space
<Kilos> had a /root on 80g once of 5g and it got full quick
<Kilos> also now are we gonna make root a primary or extended partition
<kbmonkey> how many partitions do you want in total?
<kbmonkey> if you want 4 or less, make them all primary
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> root and home of over 2g?
<kbmonkey> i just realized you can force gaps between partitions, making 'hidden space' to store hidden documents
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> boot wont ever use all that space hey
<kbmonkey> my boot only takes 20Megs
<Kilos> so why we made that first part 500MB
<kbmonkey> what are you going to install? centos?
<kbmonkey> no it's okay, its for practice and study so any value they say is fine :)
<Kilos> i wanna see if i can ask someone to download it and post it to me
<Kilos> but i am learning this fdisk now
<kbmonkey> pm me your address :)
<kbmonkey> this one example makes /boot 15 megs. lol
<Kilos> LOL
<Kilos> HOW BIG IS THE CENTOS BOOT
<Kilos> EISH
<Kilos> sorry
<kbmonkey> ouch my ears! 
<kbmonkey> im not sure myself
<kbmonkey> lets see
<kbmonkey> for this text, 500 is fine
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shithead
<Kilos> sorry
<kbmonkey> bwha ha ha
<Kilos> ok now suggest size for /root
<kbmonkey> stick and stones may break my bones, but fdisk and shells excite me
<Kilos> 2g?
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> swap    500M
<kbmonkey> oops.
<Kilos> im not gonna be doing any updates or going online with centos i think, just want to work through the course with it so i can unnerstand where they coming from
<kbmonkey> boot    500M
<kbmonkey> root    3
<kbmonkey> swap    500M
<kbmonkey> home    2G
<kbmonkey> i'd do that
<kbmonkey> since my centos is virtual, ill also make my disk 6g
<Kilos> Last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G} (1955174-12594959, default 12594959): 3000GB
<Kilos> Value out of range.
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> whoa that's a big partition!
<Kilos> oh should be MB
<kbmonkey> you mean +3G
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
<kbmonkey> see the line says: +size{K,M,G}
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> +size{K,M,G}
<kbmonkey> +3{K,M,G}
<kbmonkey> +3G
<kbmonkey> "]
<kbmonkey> don't ask me why you have to put a +
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<kbmonkey> Maaz give me your strongest cup of coffee!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol Maaz coffee please
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please, black
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<kbmonkey> oh well :)
<Kilos> it said again the last 2G was outa range so i just entered and i think it used whatever was left on the disk
<Kilos> now i think i understand this fdisk better
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i go gparted to see what i got
<Kilos> oh i forgot p
<Kilos> works kiff
<Kilos> /dev/sdb1            2048      978610      488281+  83  Linux
<Kilos> /dev/sdb2          978611     1955173      488281+  83  Linux
<Kilos> /dev/sdb3         1955174     7814548     2929687+  83  Linux
<Kilos> /dev/sdb4         7814549    12594959     2390205+  83  Linux
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<kbmonkey> so gparted shows the sizes okay? good good
<kbmonkey> yes I dont know why fdisk doesnt show sizes
<Kilos> this was with fdisk  p
<Kilos> just p in command and it showed that
<kbmonkey> i know, but you said you go gparted to see what you got
<Kilos> works lekker
<kbmonkey> good :)
<kbmonkey> i mean, when you done, you press 'w' to write the changes
<Kilos> then i said oh i forgot p so i p'ed first 
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> then you can use gparted to just double-check the sizes, you know, to see if you got them right
<Kilos> it made the 500m ones 476.84
<kbmonkey> close enough
<Kilos> and the 3g 2.79G
<Kilos> and the last one
<kbmonkey> some good docs on partitions http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html
<Kilos> 2.28g
<Kilos> ok will wget that ty laddy
<Kilos> so fdisk worked
<kbmonkey> heck the home doesnt even need to be large. its a test system we wont be saving any music or docs or much else in home
<Kilos> no its for this course thats all
<kbmonkey> the lpi manual says boot can be 100M to 250M big
<Kilos> yeah but 500m is ok
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> fdisk work well i think
<Kilos> quicker and simpler than ms fdisk once you know how to use it
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  is that manual link with pdf different to the one i gave
<kbmonkey> let me check..
<kbmonkey> the pdf name says v_09
<Kilos> i gave Maaz the one inetpro asked about instead of the one i told him to use
<Kilos> now not sure if they same
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> remember inetpro i gave you the manual link and you asked kb if it was the one that ended pdf
<inetpro> Kilos: I got http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> ya inetpro but thats not the same as i gave you
<kbmonkey> that's the one
<Kilos> or had given maaz
 * inetpro go sleep
<Kilos> i didnt get this one
<Kilos> nag inetpro lekker slapp
<Kilos> draf inna oggend
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i went to find it again in studies
<Kilos> this is the one i have
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<kbmonkey> that points to the same pdf in the first link
<kbmonkey> but use this one instead, it's better if they update the manual again
<Kilos> use which one
<kbmonkey> tis latest one
<kbmonkey> sorry, my brain is very bad today Kilos 
<Kilos> the one i gave 7 lines up??
<Kilos> today???
<kbmonkey> no, 8 lines up... ;)
<kbmonkey> no wait, 9
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok thats the one i got but inetpro and ian now got the other one
<Kilos> Maaz, forget lpi manual
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<kbmonkey> which other one??
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual is <reply> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^2
<kbmonkey> that is the latest one
<kbmonkey> i have that one too
<Kilos> whew which one is the latest one now
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos \
<kbmonkey> you are confused :D
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> both those urls point to the same stuff
<kbmonkey> the one is just a direct link to a file
<Kilos> the bot must have the right one
<kbmonkey> the other lists all the files
<kbmonkey> you made aaz right now, thats perfect!
<kbmonkey> maaz
<Kilos> oh so which one is best for maaz to remember
<kbmonkey> as is you set it now
 * kbmonkey losing grammar and comprehension quickly
<Kilos> without the pdf bit?
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> becauwse think
<kbmonkey> oops
<Kilos> you onna bottle again
<kbmonkey> because think if they say update the manual, and release v_1.0
<kbmonkey> then that direct link will only pull the old one
<Kilos> oh clever kid
<kbmonkey> but with the file list people will always see the latest. understand?
<Kilos> blow your nose and go to the top of the class
<kbmonkey> no bottle Kilos he he
<Kilos> hehe\
<kbmonkey> thats a trick you only pick up with experience 
<Kilos> i dont browse so dont see all them things
<Kilos> but had a good night tonight, can use fdisk a bit now ty
<kbmonkey> good :)
<kbmonkey> okay, for practice here's a good tip:
<kbmonkey> you can fdisk to a file, to practice partitioning
<kbmonkey> looks like you have it under control there general
<Kilos> you mean resizing etc
<Kilos> doesnt centos have gparted
<kbmonkey> not sure, most likely it does
<kbmonkey> but to understand this, we learn to use the text tools
<Kilos> and i havent looked at parted yet
<Kilos> is parted a text tool
<kbmonkey> because if you have to install a server over ssh, through a terminal, you cant use gui apps :)
<kbmonkey> also, live gui installs are still a new thing compared to how it has been done before
<Kilos> thats why i want centos so i can do this whole course 
<Kilos> lo WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> evening all
<WOLFEYES> heya Kilos 
<kbmonkey> you could very well follow with ubuntu too, the principals are the same
<kbmonkey> hi WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> heya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i cant work on principles till i get something lodged inna skull
<kbmonkey> okay :]
<Kilos> you forget half my brain leaked out onna farm in rustenburg 10 years ago
<Kilos> WOLFEYES, you understanding the manual so far??
<WOLFEYES> yeah I am just trying to get the terminology stuck in there.
<kbmonkey> okay Kilos ha ha.
<Kilos> yeah i also battled with lotsa stuff
<Kilos> kbmonkey, didnt you ever read my blog??
<WOLFEYES> I haven't loaded a computer with linux yet so I have a lot to do before tuesday
<kbmonkey> pretty much had a chemical labotomy myself. hit and miss with what i remember
<kbmonkey> yes! i must go finish reading!
<Kilos> its gone 
<kbmonkey> i dont surf too much hey
<Kilos> no more blog there
<kbmonkey> why?
<kbmonkey> :(
<kbmonkey> what happened
<Kilos> was info there that could harm tara
<Kilos> via the media
<kbmonkey> oh yes
<kbmonkey> you should write it into a story book
<Kilos> i got it all saved here si i can either edit it and remove all her info or reblog it when she has become famous the the media vant do zilch
<Kilos> whew scuse the typos
<Kilos> i got a big project for you kbmonkey when you got time
<Kilos> or maybe just the info will help me to do it myself
<kbmonkey> i could help you?
<Kilos> i wanna set up my p3 as a server if i can get maverick server edition
<Kilos> then i wann know how to make this pc see that as the place to go for updates and upgrades
<Kilos> no go online for updates
<Kilos> i need to keep maverick alive when support drops away
<Kilos> and if you cant get updates the os doesnt know what to do after a clean install
<Kilos> does that sound stupid??
<Kilos> or is it possible to use an external connected to my machine as a server  and tell my os to do updates and upgrades from it
<Kilos> nother thing. runlevels are what is actually happening in your machine all the time hey?
<kbmonkey> well, you can update from another computer like you said, a server
<kbmonkey> but you can also update from an external
<Kilos> changing will make it shutdown or reboot or got from single user to multiuser, is that correct
<kbmonkey> a server is useful for small networks with a few computers
<kbmonkey> but for only one or 2 pc's, if you have the repo archives on external, that will also do
<Kilos> yeah but can i then say sudo apt-get update and it will update from my external
<kbmonkey> yes that is right!
<Kilos> yay so i understand runlevels too now
<kbmonkey> yes, if you configure and tell apt where to look for updates (by default online) 
<Kilos> WOLFEYES, you here still
<WOLFEYES> yes
<kbmonkey> the updates are just files. they are found online, but if you have them on disc, or external, or cd, or even another of your computers...
<kbmonkey> you can tell apt to look there first :)
<Kilos> need you to take the external next time and get the full maverick repo
<WOLFEYES> ok
<Kilos> thats good kbmonkey as long as i can tell apt where to go then i can keep maverick alive forever here
<kbmonkey> if you have the full repo, you can also install any program withou internet
<kbmonkey> because all the programs are saved in the repos
<Kilos> i was getting worried because maverick loses support in 2 months time
<Kilos> yeah but doing it via gdebi is a massive job
<kbmonkey> on the other hand, its probably a very stable OS because it's been used for so long, and all the updates to it have fixed many things
<Kilos> if synaptic and software centre can use the repo then i am smiling
<Kilos> if i get to aus i will then have a better pc that can handle unity so then i can follow ubuntu upgrades but not from here
<kbmonkey> its funny how when you struggle with internet, you actually learn so much more about pc's
<WOLFEYES> lol
<kbmonkey> when your internet just works and you never have problems, you dont learn how to do all these tings
<WOLFEYES> Nodz
 * WOLFEYES remembers Karmic and fixing that with the help of the amazing guys here :-)
<Kilos> dunno what zeref does or did with a p2
<Kilos> if i can tell apt to use my external for every thing i will be a happy chappy
<Kilos> only ian only visits every 4 months or so
<WOLFEYES> :-P
<Kilos> and we need the full repo before maverick expires
<kbmonkey> sure you will still get it for a while after its gone
<Kilos> thats all i find fault with in ubuntu. if your pc cant handle unity you stuffed without being able to have your own repos on external
<Tonberry> xubuntu or lubuntu?
<Tonberry> not exactly old gnome
<Tonberry> but close
<Kilos> i have looked at xubuntu Tonberry and much harder for me to use having got gnome inna head
<kbmonkey> stick with gnome if you know it Kilos 
<Kilos> dont like only one panel at the top and other stuff down the left
<kbmonkey> i feel the same hey, i understand unity's reason, but its not for me
<kbmonkey> but i hear that the'classic' style is not the same as normal?
<kbmonkey> is that true?
<Kilos> i tried classic in 11.04 and lots of things didnt work and kept crashing thats why i went back to maverick
<Kilos> it looked the same though
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what you know about win7
<Kilos> can ian make a virtual drive for centos
<kbmonkey> im pretty behind on the latest ubuntu's. 
<kbmonkey> you can
<Kilos> WOLFEYES, ^^
<WOLFEYES> nodz
<Kilos> nstall centos in a virtual drive
<Kilos> install too
<Kilos> head thumping now
<kbmonkey> why, do you have win7 there?
<WOLFEYES> I work with it on a daily basis
<Kilos> he uses win7 for work kbmonkey 
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> virtualpc was bought out by microsoft, and integrated into win7 
<Kilos> all the fingerprint scanners software works with windows
<kbmonkey> but its sucky because the removed some essential functionality
<kbmonkey> you can also use vmware player to run a virtual pc
<kbmonkey> so yes you can run centOS using virtualization :)
<Kilos> there you go WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> nodz
<Kilos> im actually excited about this course, maybe i can remember enough to write the exam
<kbmonkey> Kilos I found on lpi website 
<kbmonkey> they have online, practice exams we can take :)
<kbmonkey> free of course
<kbmonkey> just to test how much you learned.
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> thats wonderful
<WOLFEYES> lol
<kbmonkey> WOLFEYES you can see how at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<WOLFEYES> ty
<kbmonkey> its for ubuntu, but will work for any linux the same :)
<Kilos> one of the new guys wants the info on where exams can be written, im not sure if its the jhb guy or the netherlands guy
<kbmonkey> I think any Comptia approved center will do
<kbmonkey> Comptia is where you write your PC tests online
<Kilos> kbmonkey, dont forget to advertise the classes on the main ubuntu lists as well
<Kilos> dont tell me kbmonkey i have never heard of comptia
<kbmonkey> im just saying :)
<Kilos> if i can learn enough i will try go with one of the locals
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if the whole course works as well as the fdisk part then there is hope
<Kilos> had to work through the runtimes about 6 times before i twigged what runtimes actually were
<kbmonkey> its not just you Kilos, I feel that it reads a bit difficult even for me
<Kilos> one of my questions for tuesday night was why do you wanna change runtimes
<kbmonkey> and from soemone who knows runlevels lol!
<kbmonkey> good question!
<Kilos> oh ya runlevels
<kbmonkey> its time for me to runtime now ;)
<Kilos> but now i understand them mostly
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> linux geek language and english are a bit different
<kbmonkey> yes, all this terms and names can get confusing if you dont know them
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> the onlything that makes you remember, is to use them over and over.
<Kilos> yeah looks like, thats why i wanna get centOS
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> but
<kbmonkey> i've already gone through the chapters beyond our Q&A
<Kilos> one wont need to do fdisk for partitions with ubuntu because the part manager in advanced does a great job
<kbmonkey> he he yes
<kbmonkey> centOS does not have a gui installer though ;)
<Kilos> is it all text?
<kbmonkey> as doesnt many of the server nixes
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> no x goodie
<kbmonkey> just the installer. centOS runs Gnome and looks just like Maverick, actually
<Kilos> og then its ok
<kbmonkey> so you will know it well, I think you will do well with it
<Kilos> i think this pc wont do gnome 3 if it cant do ubity
<kbmonkey> I don't think centOS uses Gnome 3
<Kilos> but plain gnome is lekker
<Kilos> only the fly and prokid wont enjoy
<kbmonkey> CentOS is chosen for lpi, because it only uses older, but tested and stable softwares
<Kilos> gnome2 is good
<Kilos> does one have to know the redhat applications as well?
<Kilos> terminology
<kbmonkey> its part of the manual
<kbmonkey> they talk about rpm and deb package managers
<kbmonkey> i haven't used rpm in yonks
<kbmonkey> its not much different
<kbmonkey> a little, but the ideas are the same
<Kilos> only good thing there is YUM
<Kilos> sounds good to eat
<kbmonkey> I don't know YUM
<kbmonkey> it does!
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos thinks yum is like dpkg
<kbmonkey> wow Kilos you do know a lot more than you lead on!
<kbmonkey> they also talk about alien, which is a little tool to convert rpm files into debs
<kbmonkey> alien, lol
<kbmonkey> i love Linux names for things
<kbmonkey> I read a really funny line the other day, must remember where. it was in source code, geek humor
<Kilos> i have used alien in here
<Kilos> works kiff
<Kilos> tell
<kbmonkey> well gn Kilos and WOLFEYES 
<kbmonkey> sleep tight
<Kilos> night kbmonkey sleep tight and ty again
<WOLFEYES> night kbmonkey and ty
<kbmonkey> ty both!
<WOLFEYES> night all
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight. see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> superfly, soory to worry you, are you still up?
<Kilos> sorry too
<superfly> I am, what's up?
<Kilos> is it possible to make a google site with picks on that are for sale but cant be just stolen
<superfly> Kilos: no
<superfly> you need an e-commerce system
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> she wont understand that
<superfly> well, I guess you can, as long as you resize the pics down to a size that is useless to buy
<superfly> *copy
<superfly> Kilos: the internet is free reign. if you can see it, you can download it
<Kilos> she works in the kruger park but does drawings and adds animals and stuff in
<Kilos> ians idea was to put writing on them that makes then useless to anyone else
<superfly> that too
<Kilos> i forget the place you told me to send picks to
<superfly> imageshack.us ?
<Kilos> ah i will send one she made for me so you can see
<superfly> Kilos: you can also e-mail it to me if you want
<Kilos> thats better maybe
<Kilos> on its way
<Kilos> lol i think she calls them fantasy cards with an african flavour
<Kilos> you got it superfly ?
<superfly> I did
<Kilos> good. then i can go sleep now
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> :-)
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-04
<barrydk> odmorning everyone
<barrydk> Good Goodmorning everyone
<Kilos> morning guys
<superfly> ohi
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> RAID controller Died
<Squirm> will probably be in jbh today
<Squirm> jhb
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> lo ludo Xethron 
<Kilos> ludo the yoyo that never says anything
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday Vince-0 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> Gosh darn Mondays
<Kilos> lol sup Vince-0 
<Xethron> heya Kilos :)
<Xethron> Had a power outage last night :(
<Xethron> Couldn't sleep a wink
<Kilos> why cant you sleep when power out?
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> should work fine. lights out eyes closed
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Xethron> haha. Coz the outside lights are out. And they like breaking in into my flat :(
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ai
<Xethron> totally off topic, anyone here play Ingress?
<Kilos> superfly, does
<superfly> Xethron: me!
<Xethron> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron> superfly: area?
<superfly> Xethron: Cape Town
<Xethron> superfly: Faction?
<superfly> Resistance
<Xethron> woot woot!
<superfly> :-)
<Xethron> :D
<Xethron> Hate those stupid slime balls
<superfly> Xethron: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117665138933177179233/posts
<Xethron> superfly: when you have time, check out the University of Pretoria
<Xethron> My personal farm :P
<Xethron> superfly: https://plus.google.com/communities/107412233593308999169
<superfly> Xethron: what area of Pretoria is the uni in?
<Xethron> Hatfield
<Xethron> Oh wait, you're already in my circles :P
<superfly> Oh right, now I remember - was there a few years ago
<Xethron> Spent the entire weekend setting that up and getting it back from the E... getting our lvl1's to lvl3
<superfly> Xethron: Mr PHP?
<Xethron> Jup'
<Xethron> <?PHP to be more exact
<superfly> yup
<tonberryE352> some of the ugliest code i have ever written was in php...
<Xethron> :O
<Xethron> Shame on you
<superfly> tonberryE352: most of the ugliest code I have ever seen was written in PHP
<superfly> mostly because PHP itself is ugly
<tonberryE352> php asks for it
<Xethron> PHP is beautiful!
<superfly> Xethron: you evidently haven't used anything else :-P
<tonberryE352> it just fails to make sense
<Xethron> ./part I don't hang with losers...
<Xethron> ah, damn .
<Xethron> :P
<Xethron> I've used a few others
<Xethron> Built an IRC bot in Ruby about 6 months ago
<tonberryE352> i've been bitten too many times by phps little quirks
<Xethron> Great language that
<Kilos> hi jrgns Tonberry 
<tonberryE352> hi Kilos
<jrgns> hi Kilos, all
<superfly> Xethron: except for all the security vulnerabilities coming out recently (though it's mostly for Ruby on Rails)
<superfly> Xethron: try Python :-)
<superfly> morning jrgns
<jrgns> morning fly. pimping python again? :P
<superfly> jrgns: ALWAYS
<jrgns> hwhw
<jrgns> hehe*
<Kilos> superfly, Xethron do you guys know each other?
<magespawn_> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> new/old peeps i see today
<Kilos> ya
<Xethron> Kilos: not exactly no. But we play a game in which the community is very close... So, we know of eachother :P
<Xethron> superfly: yes, uninstalled rails off all my servers a few days ago...
<Kilos> aha Xethron meet magespawn he is in hluwehluwe
<Kilos> and the fly wont rest till you are on python
<magespawn> 0/
<Xethron> superfly: but Ruby is still not bad. And I need to learn Python yes :/
<Xethron> hluwehluwe?
<Xethron> hello magespawn :)
<Kilos> hluhluwe
<magespawn> i too play Ingress, not that there is much happening here
<Xethron> oooohh
<Xethron> With the durban guys
<Xethron> Well. close to anyway
<Xethron> Well, closer to them than to me :P meh... you get what I mean
<Xethron> magespawn: what faction?
<magespawn> resistance
<Xethron> Ah, how I love this channel :D
<magespawn> i am about 300km from Durbs
<Kilos> haha
<Xethron> No slimeballs around
<Kilos> Xethron, you must join our mailing list. there are peeps that need php help now and again
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> shame
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> superfly could you do this? http://itjobs.mybroadband.co.za/jobs/senior-python-developer-1599475/
<superfly> Yup
<superfly> magespawn: I can, not that I want to.
<magespawn> no was just browsing my broadband it jobs
<superfly> ah
<superfly> we're actually looking for more Pythonistas
<Xethron> I also get a lot of people contacting me looking for people who can program
<Xethron> Never know who to ask :(
<magespawn> anybody know how to open a .lvf file? video file from a dvr security system probable H.264
<Kilos> did you look here magespawn 
<Kilos> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5927805/how-to-open-mdf-and-ldf-files
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> dag inetpro gaan dit goed
<Kilos> wats nuus?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn_ 
<Kilos> found i see
<deegee_1> magespawn: try this link, might be helpful; http://www.moviecodec.com/video-codecs/i-need-help-with-a-lvf-file-98787/
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<deegee_1> hi Kilos o/
<Kilos> i think magespawn would like those videos too
<Kilos> hi monkey 
<monkey> hi Kilos 
<monkey> how goes it?
<Kilos> the kb fell off i see
<Kilos> good ty and you laddy
<monkey> yesh. not logged into freenode on webchat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i see that
<Kilos> found a gateway
<Kilos> glad you can get here sometimes
<monkey> this is a very, very slow day
<inetpro> Kilos: good and yourself
<inetpro> oh and good day to everyone else as well of course
<Kilos> same ty. got some meds
<Kilos> die goed is duur jong
<magespawn> Kilos lvf not ldf but ty anyway
<Kilos> ai sorry magespawn 
<magespawn> deegee_1: thanks looks like a download will give it a go
<deegee_1> magespawn: np
<monkey> coffee is good to get us through the day :]
<deegee_1> Kilos: this is the source url for the vids we talked about ....(part I, II & III) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx93U10Kkro
<deegee_1> also some more info here; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<Kilos> ty deegee_1 will let magespawn  sort the links 
<deegee_1> ok
<deegee_1> tnx Kilos 
<Kilos> for?
<Kilos> all good in pommie land?
<deegee_1> :-p
<magespawn> thanks guys
<monkey> catch you all later peeps
<monkey> gots to get back to the graft
<Kilos> k mon
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman julle moet groet nou en dan man
<Kilos> ohi barrydk 
<Kilos> ive got the weirdest prob. 20g drive shows full with maverick on and i cant find any big stuff to use up all that space
<Kilos> sisters drive'
<Kilos> should all be inside 6 gig
<magespawn> is maverick installed on the drive or another os or none at all?
<Kilos> only maverick and evo mail and epiphany
<Kilos> no movies nothing
<magespawn> deegee_1: the link from here worked http://www.elecard.com/en/products/end-user-software/playback/avc-plugin-wmp.html
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> with wget magespawn ?
<Kilos> will it not be three different ones
<magespawn> no unfortunately is for the other os
<Kilos> movies
<Kilos> videos?
<deegee_1> magespawn: glad that could be useful. 
<magespawn> Kilos can you see what is on the drive by exploring the drive itself
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ya i open home but theres only 8g it shows as. but everything in there is tiny so dont even know where the 8g comes from
<Kilos> archives empty too
<Kilos> trash empty
<Kilos> i dunno
<magespawn> not a corrupt file system or a damaged disk?
<Kilos> must be corrupt i think but dunno how it happened
<Kilos> im just gonna make a backup of evo and clean install for her
<Kilos> she got funny email stuff
<Kilos> voda eeek
<superfly> magespawn: 2 things: (a) have you tried it in VLC? and (b) have you run ffmpeg -i <video> ?
<superfly> (b) is what I would do first
<magespawn> yes and yes on the win machine but did not want to open 
<superfly> magespawn: what did ffmpeg say?
<magespawn> did not see anything come up 
<magespawn> i was running it as a wmp plugin
<magespawn> looks like i might have been mistaken on that brb
<magespawn> rebooting
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> bbl gotta go out
<Kilos> lo hhmmmmmer
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy tuis voor die reen
<Kilos> ?
<magedroid> Evening all
<nlsthzn> alo
<magedroid> Ppl seem quiet, maybe dinner time
<inetpro> Kilos: gelukkig ja
<Kilos> hi magedroid nlsthzn 
<Kilos> jy het nie water in gevat om te laat toets inetpro 
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> wow
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> I got back from jhb at about 3pm yesterday
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos ...
<Squirm> got into work at 7:30 and turns out our RAID controller died last night
<Squirm> so I was back on my way to jhb at like 8L30
<Squirm> s/8L30/8:30
<Squirm> just got back now
<Kilos> why to jhb?
<Kilos> is it up there
<Kilos> Squirm, ^
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, mal dag
<Kilos> bring 2 liter hier , ek sal dit voor jou drink, en as ek die volgende dag hier opkom dan weet jy dis goed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> as  ek vrek dan gebruik jy dit net op die tuin
<Squirm> Kilos: the part wasn't available in their dbn branch
<Kilos> ouch
<Squirm> it was our main server. the school was kind of computer-less today
<Squirm> but it's all up now
<Kilos> what part broke?
<Squirm> the RAID Controller
<Kilos> for a server?
<Squirm> yep
<Kilos> ah gotcha
<Squirm> it's a PCI Card that controls all the Hdd's
<Kilos> to sync drives so if one crashes you dont lose anything?
<Squirm> hmm, that's one of the options
<Squirm> we run RAID 5
<Squirm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<Squirm> there are a few to choose from. so RAID could also split the load between the installed HDD's
<Squirm> and split the data across all the HDD's
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> as well as mirror the drives
<Kilos> for speed purposes
<Squirm> they would improve performance, but I don't know by how much. I don't think RAID Arrays are their for a performance boost. rather they're there for backup purpose
<Kilos> interesting
<Kilos> reliability and availability, performance, and capacity. 
<Kilos> lotsa options though
<Kilos> too much for my head
 * nlsthzn is setting up the gaming rig to stream to the interwebs...
<nlsthzn> and in windows fashion I have to reboot now :/
<nlsthzn> brb
<Squirm> bbiab, going home
<Squirm> Kilos: and then you get things like SAN
<Kilos> enough Squirm go safe
<Squirm> I live like 200m :P
<Squirm> away
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont trip
<Kilos> its dark
<Squirm> have to return the school vehicle, walk back over the hill and fetch my car
<magedroid> Squirm you went all the way to JHB for a raid controller?
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<smile> hoi :)
<magedroid> Good night all
<smile> Hi I came here to ask something :D
<smile> Is  bloekom Eucalyptus? :)
<Cantide> 'o'
<smile> Because I read bloekomplantasies
<smile> Google Translate says that but I'm unsure
<Cantide> I have no idea myself
<Cantide> I'm not an Afrikaans speaking >_>
<Cantide> speaker *
<Cantide> wow, i am tired 'o'
<smile> Cantide: I'm looking it up in my dictionary :D
<smile> hmm, it's not in there
<smile> http://www.majstro.com/dictionaries/Afrikaans-English/bloekom :)
<inetpro> smile: ja
<inetpro> bloekom = blue‐gum or eucalyptus
<inetpro> or De blauwe gomboom
<smile> inetpro: rubber? :p
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> not sure whether they really make rubber from this tree
<inetpro> uses: Timber, Pulpwood,  Essential oil,  Herb tea, Honey and Phenolics
<inetpro> not that I know what Phenolics is
<smile> ok :)
<smile> Noorweegse Sendinggenootskap <- do you know something more than me about this subject, inetpro? :)
<inetpro> no
<smile> :(
<smile> I only know that it was a christian group that landed in Natal
<smile> and tried to influence the view on religion to more christian
<smile> :p
<smile> http://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Empangeni&diff=34724084&oldid=34723274 :D
<smile> bye :)
<superfly> inetpro: afaik eucalyptus != blue gum, but I may be wrong
<inetpro> superfly: well I know it as the blue gum tree
<inetpro> not sure where that comes from though
<superfly> i wonder if wikipedia knows?
<inetpro> superfly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_globulus
<superfly> I see
<inetpro> superfly: The broad juvenile leaves are borne in opposite pairs on square stems. They are about 6 to 15 cm long and covered with a blue-grey, waxy bloom, which is the origin of the common name "blue gum".
<superfly> so Eucalyptus is a family of trees... didn't know that
<inetpro> never to old to learn :-)
<superfly> then again, until the other day I didn't know that most dog breeds we think have been around for thousands of years have only been bred in the last 100 or so years
<Guest4051> heya
<superfly> german shepherd, rottweiler, pitbulls and bull terriers, amongst others
<superfly> Guest4051: hi, have you come to chat about Linux?
<inetpro> superfly: maybe he is using Ubuntu
<inetpro> then again I doubt
<superfly> inetpro and I were just talking about whether or not PulseAudio is actually as good as everyone says it is
<Guest4051> no i come to find a girl
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> Guest4051: I think not... what do you think? PulseAudio, or OSSv4?
<superfly> Guest4051: are you desperate?
<superfly> heh, he must be to come onto IRC
<inetpro> superfly: well done!
<Tonberry> pulse is nice if you want network sound streaming
<superfly> Tonberry: it's a solution looking for a problem
<superfly> I see OSSv4 is now in the repositories
<superfly> haven't tried it in a long time
<Tonberry>  works for me
<superfly> Tonberry: mostly because of our powerful computers these days
<Tonberry> true
<superfly> all PulseAudio really does is provide yet another layer, or 2, for sound to go through
<Tonberry> it is a bit of a hog
<superfly> app -> PA ALSA bridge -> PA -> ALSA -> driver -> sound card
<superfly> cut out PA and you get app -> ALSA -> driver -> sound card
<inetpro> superfly: so what do you do to change over to OSSv4?
<inetpro> is it part of oss4-base?
<Tonberry> cant we just pick one and stick to it?
<inetpro> bye vinc[tab]
<superfly> inetpro: a lot of apps are able to use OSS directly (in fact, Skype on Linux used to use OSS, before they migrated to ALSA and now Pulse support)
<superfly> and for those that can't use OSS directly, OSS has an ALSA-compatible API
<superfly> so you get ALSA-API -> OSS -> driver -> sound card at worst
<superfly> inetpro: but also there's a big difference between ALSA's architecture and OSSv4's architecture
<superfly> which makes OSS, in general, close to the "bare metal"
<superfly> *closer
<inetpro> good to see things developing in the linux multimedia world
<superfly> inetpro: http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2009/06/state-of-sound-in-linux-not-so-sorry.html
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro remembers teh negativity
<inetpro> the*
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-05
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> hiya
<superfly> Kilos: slaap jy nog? :-P
<Kilos> lol nee superfly gaan dit goed daar
<Kilos> ek begin kos maak
<Kilos> maybe bolognaise tonight
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> hehe beat her
<Kilos> she dont like being distracted
<Kilos> i wish xchat would actually show the smileys so i can see who sticks tongue out at me
<Vince-0> Heyo
<Vince-0> Kilos, wat mekeer
<Kilos> met wat Vince-0 ?
<Vince-0> ag I dunno, just felt like typing that - don't really know what it means
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> als goed hier dankie en daar?
<Kilos> you not south african Vince-0 
<Kilos> ?
<Vince-0> Vincent Swart - ja baie South African
<Vince-0> maar meer n soutie
<Kilos> aha
<Vince-0> should be doing work, meh
<Vince-0> installing Vicidial whoot
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
 * staticrat waves hello
 * Kilos waves back
<staticrat> how you kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<staticrat> good just busy but it's a good thing
<Kilos> ya
<staticrat> so I'm back on the projector thing
<staticrat> need a few Q answered 
<staticrat> when I connect the projector to my notebook
<Kilos> state the case and hang till a guy who knows gets to ya
<staticrat> under system settings > displays
<staticrat> it shows that there are two monitors. I have display on my notebook screen and there is display at the projector
<staticrat> however the display on the projector shows my workspace but does not show any running programs i.e. if my browser is open on one workspace this does not show via the projector
<staticrat> I have to go to system settings > display and enable "mirror displays" to have the projector show what is open on my workspace
<staticrat> hope this makes sense to you folks
<staticrat> I would like to display what ever is open on my workspace without enabling the mirror display settings
<staticrat> can this be done?
 * staticrat waiting patiently :-)
<barrydk> Goodmorning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk jrgns 
<superfly> staticrat: no
<staticrat> just no
<staticrat> so I have to enable the mirror display? that is the correct method?
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> lo inetpro welkom
 * inetpro just noticed that highvoltage has become the new maintainer of the old gnome panel
<Kilos> hehe doesnt he like unity
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<inetpro> Kilos: he still has gnome panel as the default for edubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> or perhaps as an option
 * inetpro should perhaps read that blog again
<Kilos> peeps should all try kde. then unity is a snap
 * Kilos hides
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> wakey wakey
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos ... so what are we trolling about today?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> teasing the kde guys
<nlsthzn> ah :)
<inetpro> Kilos: you can tease as much as you like
 * inetpro still prefers kde
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> and you are welcome to use anything else
<Kilos> inetpro, you are so kind
<Kilos> i have a 500g and an 80g with kde on
<Kilos> the 500 is ians though
<Kilos> he loves kde
<inetpro> Kilos: how much rain did you get?
 * inetpro just got 2.5mm
<Kilos> 1mm
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hoping for more today
<inetpro> looked like such a massive storm
<Kilos> wasnt here by us
<Kilos> over there by church street side of the mountain we could seethem getting rain
<inetpro> we had a bit of a nasty wind
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> water to be tested hey!!!
<inetpro> hmm... 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> after clean install that 20g drive is only 25% used
<magespawn> there we go then
<Kilos> i wonder what caused it to say drive full
<magespawn> corrupt file tables or something like that
<Kilos> weird
<magespawn> superfly staticrat is the projector not being treated as an extended desktop or a seperate work space?
<magespawn> indeed Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: I presume as an extended desktop, from what staticrat was saying
<magespawn> then he could drag the open program there to have it display presumable?
<superfly> magespawn: yes, but that's not what he's asking
 * magespawn goes to re-read logs
<magespawn> ohh okay i see
 * magespawn puts on the dunce hat and goes to sit in the corner
<inetpro> dunce hat?
<magespawn> big pointy hat with a big letter d on it
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunce_cap
<inetpro> lol
<nuvolari> Kilos: pong
<nuvolari> hi oom :P
<nuvolari> skies, ek is so bietjie skaars
<Kilos> nuvolari, pong
<Kilos> dag seun hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> hoekom so skaars?
<Squirm> nuvolari: ?
<Squirm> how goes bud?
<nuvolari> aan die werk oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> I'm good Squirm, how are you?
<Kilos> ai seun
<Kilos> net solank als goed is en jy maak reg for meet op die 18de ne
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> k
<Squirm> doing well hey nuvolari.
<nuvolari> dankie vir die vroë waarskuwing oom Kilos :P
<nuvolari> ek waardeer
<Kilos> anytime nuvolari 
<Squirm> yeah I'm good hey nuvolari. you been busy?
<Kilos> hmm... the activists didnt add anything to the agenda
<nlsthzn> hacktivists?
<Kilos> those guys in the mail that want to protest against win preinstalled on new pcs nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> ah I think all the mailing list mails are going to spam again... is nice havening less mails to go through each day
<Kilos> hi charl_ not_found 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> how come launchpad shows i havent signed the code of conduct and when i go through the motions it shows
<Kilos> It appears you have already done this. The key ********* is registered on your account. You can skip to the next step if you are not intending on signing with a different key.
<Kilos> i changed the key to them ***
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> maybe i didnt know how to sign the thing now im  stuck
<Vince-0> I've never tried
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> massive job
<Vince-0> are you registering for the loco?
<Kilos> download this and copy paste something
<Kilos> i was sure i had a year or so ago
<Kilos> then looked at me there and it shows i havent signed
<Kilos> then i click sign and there is my registered key and the message above
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i dunno if i must copy paste the code of conduct that i downloaded into the block they say paste to or just they key
<superfly> Kilos: there's a big difference between uploading a pgp key and signing the code of conduct
<Kilos> it says enter that in a terminal
<Kilos> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt
<Kilos> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt
<Kilos> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<Kilos> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Kilos> how do i tell it where to find it?
<Kilos> i even tried giving the path
<Kilos> i have the key on desktop in a file called gpgkey
<Kilos> and dont say man gpg inetpro 
<Kilos> better i forget about it
<Kilos> think i did it on maverick
<Kilos> and this unity dont see what i did back then
<superfly> Kilos: you need to import your gpg key first
<superfly> so that gpg knows about it
<superfly> and hopefully you have your private key, not just your public key
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> now theres 2
<Kilos> eeeek
<superfly> yes, you create a private key, and then you export a public key from your private key
<superfly> then you upload the public key for other people to use to check that anything signed with your private key is really from you
<Kilos> is there a link somewhere on how to do all this in english step by step for noobs
<Kilos> isnt it save to not bother with a key
<Kilos> ive google quite a few but they arent for doff peeps even though one says he is a noob
<Kilos> but tried what they told him to do and didnt do zilch here either
<Kilos> not a good day to do all the thinking
<Kilos> nut sploding
<Cantide> o.o
<Cantide> goeie naand oom Kilos '<
<Kilos> naand Cantide 
<Cantide> '-'//
<Kilos> hehe you also starting
<Kilos> i go eat
<Cantide> enjoy~
<Kilos> that was lekker. must be a good cook stays here
<smile> hi :)
<magedroid> Evening all
<smile> good evening magedroid :)
<magedroid> Hey smile
<smile> magedroid: how do you feel? :)
<Kilos> hmm...kinda storming here
<magedroid> Little tired, but otherwise good. And you smile ?
<smile> Kilos: the lightning has embarked here in the area :p
<Kilos> ohi smile magedroid 
<smile> magedroid: I'm fine too :) I was too late for school
<smile> slept well, haha
<smile> :)
<Kilos> how do i get ubuntu to see a pci graphics card
<magedroid> Hey Kilos
<magedroid> What chip has it got Kilos?
<Kilos> boots to grub menu then screen switches off
<Kilos> the graphics card?
<magedroid> Yes
<Kilos> its a nvidia 5500
<magedroid> Nividia drivers?
<Kilos> fx5500
<magedroid> But it might not be a graphics problem
<Kilos> lol ya but how do you get to install them when screen is off
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> xp boots fine to it but no ubuntu does
<Kilos> from cd i mean
<Kilos> just as you see the logo at the screen bottom when cd boots screen switches off
<magedroid> Sounds like you would have to donit from a command line
<Kilos> lol
<magedroid> Maybe the x is not loading but we need someone with more knowledge
<Kilos> the screen is off so cant even get a cli
<smile> Kilos: that sucks :(
<smile> Kilos: maybe you can ssh? :p
<Kilos> hate these gigabyte mboards without vga socket
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> cant even set it up to ssh from here
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<magedroid> Back again
<Kilos> where you went magedroid 
<Kilos> wb anyway
<magedroid> Network
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman lewe julle nog?
<zeref> imgur.com/gallery/3DEbodj  << cold drink now all over my screen
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magedroid> Later all see you in the morning
<kbmonkey> ah hello
<kbmonkey> hope all is having a nice/ok evening
<kbmonkey> the bluetooth keeps freezing the machine, on ubuntu 11.04 and kubuntu 12.04. 
<kbmonkey> never had much luck with bluetooth :p
<superfly> hiya kbmonkey
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-06
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hoe gaan dit vanmore
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Kilos> waar kruip mazal weg barrydk ?
<nuvolari> o/ more more 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<nuvolari> mornings barrydk, Tonberry, jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, nuvolari, all
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> more inetpro 9mm
<inetpro> hmm... ek het vergeet om te kyk
<Kilos> baie donner bliksem
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> maar daar was nie baie nie
<Kilos> nee baie is 50mm of meer
<Kilos> in my drome
<inetpro> ai
<barrydk> Hi kilos nee jong dit gaan bietjie rof hier met ons kry nie kans om bietjie rustig te raak en bietjie te gesels nie. 
<barrydk> Morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, lunch today
<Maaz> Spinach, tomato and onion on toast
<Kilos> Maaz, toast
<Maaz> Oh well, there will be the same on bread for you toothless wonders
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> inetpro, coffeeeeeee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> too late
<inetpro> Kilos: did you make lunch for us?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> wat is die engelse woord vir bredie soos in boontjie bredie
<Kilos> i member something like breedy/bredie/bready but cant find a spelling for it
<barrydk> Isnt it a stew??
<Kilos> not really its a mix of beens and potatoes or tomato and potatos etc
<Kilos> ill go nind an english/van der merwe word book
<Kilos> find
<Kilos> hmm says ragoutout stew
<Kilos> ragout
<Symmetria> heh, anyone been watching the ITU mess?
<Symmetria> and their attempts to destroy the freedom of the Internet?
<inetpro> Symmetria: no, what can you tell?
<inetpro> Kilos: bredie = stew
<inetpro> Kilos: did you enjoy your stew?
<Kilos> methunk stew gotta have meat in
<inetpro> Kilos: not necessarily 
<Kilos> yeah man. stew without meat is weird
<Kilos> vegetable stew
<Kilos> eew
<Kilos> i spose you  can use some oxo oxtail cubes for some meaty flavour
<inetpro> in german it's calle a "Eintopf" = one-pot-dish
<inetpro> called*
<inetpro> strange how something get's a different connotation in another language
<inetpro> Maaz: define stew
<Maaz> inetpro: Stew \Stew\, v. i. To be seethed or cooked in a slow, gentle manner, or in heat and moisture. [1913 Webster], Stew \Stew\, n. [OE. stue, stuwe, OF. estuve. See {Stew}, v. t.] 1. A place of stewing or seething; a place where hot bathes are furnished; a hothouse. [Obs.] [1913 Webster]  As burning Aetna from his boiling stew Doth belch out flames.
<Maaz> --Spenser. [1913 Webster]  The Lydians were inhibited by Cyrus to use any armor, and …
<tonberryE352> eintopf looks like a c error code
<jrgns> tonberry: lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<jrgns> cheers all
<nlsthzn> heads up, I got my head out of my *** and did some updates on the report... So far I have IRC meetings for December and January... if there is anything else please update or let me know :p https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/
<inetpro> nlsthzn: well done!
<inetpro> nlsthzn: oh and thanks
 * nlsthzn finds it difficult to get motivated to do linuxy stuff when I am on Windows mostly...
<nlsthzn> inetpro, I do so little and even that I don't do on time :/
<nlsthzn> but thanks for the thanks :)
<inetpro> ai!
<nlsthzn> that seems to be the new catch phrase on this channel
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn you a good boy at times
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> huis toe inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom? Is daar nog reen?
<Kilos> lol @ ai!
<Kilos> nog nie maar jy is moeg gewerk nou 
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... great to be admirable some of the time :p
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe't jy geweet?
<Kilos> eks n spy onthou
<Kilos> net nou val jy van die baiesukkel af
<Kilos> soos nuvolari daai tyd
<Kilos> 0007
<Kilos> licensed to kill and tease
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> dilemma
<Squirm> Core i5 with a 24Gb SSD + 500Gb hdd. or Core i7 Sandy Bridge with no SSD and R500 more.
<tonberryE352> 24gb?
<Squirm> tonberryE352: yep
<superfly> Kilos: are you alive?
<superfly> it seems not...
<inetpro> superfly: I am
<inetpro> I think
<Squirm> damn, who has a gun?
<Kilos> haha yes superfly 
<Kilos> was fetching sheep and cooking
<Kilos> and trying to get my new maverick to use this 3g to update
<Kilos> somewhere i forgot something. can ping 8.8.8.8 but not www.google.com 
<Kilos> this one has 8.8.8.8 8.8.8.4 as server
<superfly> dns
<Kilos> s/as/has
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats that
 * Kilos scratches head
<Kilos> this pc is all setup. server works kiff through here
<Kilos> oh that ones dns server must be this ones ip right?
<Kilos> not the 8.8.8.8 trip
<inetpro> yikes!
 * inetpro just realised > Next upgrade date: 07 February 2013
<inetpro> should start looking for a new phone
<Squirm> Kilos: umm
<Squirm> not always
<Kilos> what then Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: make "that ones" dns server 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> i have never got maverick to share the 3g. only the server and tinycore
<Kilos> oh the one that wants to share
<Squirm> because if you can ping 8.8.8.8, it means you have internet access. but because you can't ping www.google.co.za means you need to point to a dns server. 8.8.8.8 is googles public dns server
<Squirm> does that make sense?
<Kilos> yes but it still says unknown host
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i member this one had that conf prob but nothings been changed since we sorted it
<nuvolari> \o/ home time ^_^
<Squirm> Kilos: and you restarted networking?
<Kilos> remember the sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<Kilos> mooi loop nuvolari 
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> i pulled cable
<nuvolari> oh oom Kilos, ek sien oom beskinner my :P
<Kilos> isnt that same
<nuvolari> wat was dit gewees?
<Squirm> Kilos: not sure
<Kilos> laat my hhor nuvolari 
<Kilos> hoor
<nuvolari> Kilos | net nou val jy van die baiesukkel af 
<nuvolari> Kilos | soos nuvolari daai tyd               
<nuvolari> sien nou nou
<nuvolari> ek is uit
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> ifdown eth1 dont work there
<Kilos> and this one says ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Kilos> that was with sudo
<Squirm> ifdown eth0 ?
<Kilos> ya i did eth0 here
<Kilos> that one shows as eth1
<Kilos> in nm
<Kilos> im sure we had to tell that one to use this one as the dns server
<Kilos> i gonna reboot it
<Squirm> Kilos: that may work
<Squirm> have you tried it?
<Kilos> its rebooting now Squirm 
<Squirm> if you're using NetworkManager. right click on the icon, click to Disable Networking
<Squirm> then enable it again
<Kilos> i tried this ones ip as the dns server yeah but didnt restart the thing
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i forgot about that
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> ty ty
<Kilos> ok it works with 8.8.8.8 as dns
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> bbl, food
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hey drussell ludo Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Kilos> you home superfly ?
<Kilos> hows the family?
<superfly> ya, got home about an hour ago
<superfly> they're doing fine
<Kilos> good send regards for me
<superfly> will do
 * drussell waves to Kilos 
<maverick> hehe 2 pcs here through same 3g
<Guest4336> aw
<Guest4336> toods
<not_found> night all... sleepy time
<Kilos> sleep tight nl
<Kilos> nottoo
<Kilos> ai!\
<Kilos> hmm... xrandr can only go down not up
<Kilos> above what it sees as max screen resolution that is
<Kilos> hi theblazehen you well
<Kilos> been missing hey
<Kilos> i go eat
<theblazehen> hi kilos yes and you
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> dont miss meeting night on the 18th hey
<theblazehen> ok sure
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Kilos: do you know how many wikipedia mails I've received today? :p
<Kilos> well duh! how should i know that?
<Kilos> i cant smell so far
<smile> Kilos: no? well, that sucks :P
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I have received over 100 mails :o
<Kilos> in one day?
<smile> yeah
<smile> :p
<Kilos> ouch
<smile> yesterday 60+
<smile> :p
<smile> I have many articles that I follow
<smile> and for every edit I receive an email
<smile> A bot checked for dead links today & yesterday
<smile> in many articles which are on my follow list
<smile> :p
<Kilos> thats a clever bot
<smile> yeah :) it checks for 404 errors
<smile> or time out errors
<smile> :p
<smile> I thought that the articles were in a good shape
<smile> but there are many dead links
<Kilos> hmm...
<smile> some date from 2005 while others are just recently "dead"
<Kilos> cant you delete them or something
<smile> yeah, we can fix them :)
<smile> first we search the website
<smile> if the link has changed
<smile> otherwise, we check the internet archive at www.archive.org
<smile> if that fails, we try to find another source on another website
<Kilos> are these links in wikipedia
<smile> if that fails too, we delete the link / put it in comments for later
<smile> well, they are external links
<smile> so not to another wiki page
<Kilos> pointing to other sires for info kinda thing?
<smile> but to other, external sources (other than wikipedia websites)
<smile> yes :)
<smile> for example, the official site can change.. the address
<Kilos> ah fix them so i dont waste data
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> or they can delete an article
<smile> hehe, Kilos :)
<Kilos> hey smile you happy on ubuntu?
<smile> yeah very
<Kilos> better than that funny thing you used hey
<Kilos> told you so
<smile> but I deleted apport-gtk and apport Kilos ;)
<smile> they stalk me too much
<smile> compiz crashed, yea fun
<smile> :)
<Kilos> who
<smile> the bug reporting tool is called apport
<smile> :p
<Kilos> oh
<smile> I applied some Unity fixes though. For minimising windows i just click on the icon of the opened program
<smile> omgubuntu.co.uk tip
<Kilos> did you look at the tweaks
<Kilos> i dont like anything with omg in it
<smile> what kind of tweaks, Kilos? :)
<smile> omgubuntu is cool ;)
<Kilos> there is a unity tweaks or something
<Kilos> your friend
<smile> There is Ubuntu Tweak and Compiz config manager
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/unsettings-a-comprehensive-tweaking-tool-for-unity
<smile> and MyUnity
<smile> will try, Kilos
<Kilos> my myunity dont work
<Kilos> says im in 2d so dunno wassup this nvidia card
<smile> myunity does work here, but it has little options
<Kilos> all i used it for was for making fonts bigger so i can see them
<smile> unsettings works, Kilos :)
<smile> oh I see.
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos pong
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good evening all
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey i see Kilos is off to bed already
<inetpro> magespawn: yep he's an earlybird
<inetpro> likes to catch all the worms before us
<magespawn> lately last week was up late
<inetpro> so what else is up in #ubuntu-za land?
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<inetpro> hi tumbleweed
 * inetpro wondering whether it will be worth waiting for the GALAXY S IV
<superfly> tumbleweed: what is the current state of 13.04? Is it stable-ish?
<tumbleweed> superfly: apprently it's been the most stable development release ever
<tumbleweed> but I don't run Ubuntu on my day-to-day machines any more, so that's not first-hand
<inetpro> superfly: I've also heard others raving about it... but not on the KDE side yet
<tumbleweed> we've solved archive installability by running a briteny (the program Debian uses to manage unstable -> testing)
<superfly> inetpro: apparently KDE 4.10 is made of awesomesauce
<tumbleweed> (but we don't do the 10 day aging thing, or block migration if there are RC bugs, like Debian)
<inetpro> superfly: what are you running now?
 * inetpro is still on KDE 4.8.5
<superfly> inetpro: 4.9.4
<inetpro> will be very interesting to see the significance of my next upgrade
 * inetpro planning to stick with the LTS
<superfly> tumbleweed: don't supposed there's an easy way to migrate Kubuntu -> Debian KDE (without reinstalling)?
<tumbleweed> no
<inetpro> superfly: you think there are many KDE developers back on Debian yet?
<Symmetria> hahahahaha oh man, networking meetings ftw, apparently there there was a brawl at nanog
<Symmetria> people now in jail and shit
<magespawn> tumbleweed: what are you using on your daily then?
<tumbleweed> magespawn: debian testing/unstable/experimental mix
<smile> bye :)
<inetpro> nag smile
<smile> dankie inetpro, jy ook
<Symmetria> geek meetings are so much more fun when people start punching each other
<inetpro> superfly: seems to me debian is still on 4.8.4 even on unstable
<magespawn> tumbleweed: thought for a second you were going to say something like fedora or suse etc
<superfly> inetpro: that's why you do what tumbleweed does :-)
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro can't afford to chase the bleeding edge
<inetpro> it's a never ending race
<magespawn> besides stability is a requirement to do other work
<inetpro> but I should perhaps try Debian at some stage this year
<inetpro> been a very long time since I last tried it
<magespawn> is there a big differance between that and ubuntu?
<magespawn> sorry inetpro that was for you^
<inetpro> magespawn: oh
<inetpro> inetpro: well I would not know
<inetpro> yet
<inetpro> been a very long time since I last tried it
<magespawn> i see
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> the difference should not be significant
<inetpro> ubuntu is after all based on debian
<magespawn> might give it a go, time permitting
<inetpro> yeah, that's always the problem
<inetpro> if you are young and full of energy you should most certainly try multiple distros
<inetpro> it's a very good learning exercise
<Vince-0> just watched Ubuntu Q&A with Jono Bacon and he likes Megadeth
<magespawn> whats young? but i still like to try many distros anyway
<inetpro> whatever that may be
<inetpro> magespawn: well you are still young anyway
<magespawn> comparatively i suppose lol
<magespawn> good night all
 * Squirm stretches
<Squirm> late at work tonight
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-07
<Squirm> fp
<barrydk> Good morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> inetpro is jy ook n "Oom"?
<Tonberry> tegnies is ek al 'n oom so ek dink nie rerig dit beteken veel nie
<magespawn> <inetpro> magespawn: well you are still young anyway
<magespawn> just looking for context
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> stupid unity lost nm-applet and i forgot the command to put in startup apps
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> so im quasselled here
<Kilos> Maaz: google how to add nm-applet to startup apps in 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "12.04 - Why does the network icon disappear on every reboot? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/184657/why-does-the-network-icon-disappear-on-every-reboot :: "12.04 - Network manager indicator missing - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/159812/network-manager-indicator-missing :: "[other] LXDE Ubuntu wireless - Ubuntu Forums"
<Maaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144398 :: "Bug #1006141 “nm-applet system tray drop-down men…
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> all good there lad?
<deegee_1> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<deegee_1> & good morning all
<magespawn> yup all good Kilos. apart from nm, all good there?
<magespawn> hi deegee_1
<Kilos> ya it did it when 12.04 first came out and now again suddenly
<Kilos> methinks crackers caught me
<Kilos> why else will it do that if it worked last night 
<Kilos> anyway ian scores. his 500g kde is updated/upgraded
<deegee_1> can one do " sudo aptitude groupinstall <packagegroup>"?
<Kilos> deegee_1: what kinda group?
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> not dependancies kinda group?
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<deegee_1> Kilos: e.g "virtualization" group
<Kilos> forgot why i pinged you
<inetpro> magespawn: haha, I'm still a youngster man
<inetpro> and always a newbie
<deegee_1> instead of installing "lib-virt", "virt-manager" separately....
<Kilos> you can do the aptitude and leave a space between them and it will do all
<Kilos> hi jr
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> aw my tab dont work with jrgns
<tonberryE352> ok so new kde release hit the backports
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> anyone else using icon only task manger with the air style?
<tonberryE352> hi Kilos
<Kilos> works with you
<Kilos> weird
<inetpro> Kilos: he left
<tonberryE352> except for the air sillyness
<inetpro> lol
<tonberryE352> no longer draws borders around running programs
<tonberryE352> so if you use unity line shortcuts in your taskmanger
<tonberryE352> you have no way of telling if a program is running or a shortcut
<Kilos> isnt anyone gonna help deegee_1 ?
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> wb
<deegee_1> no stress oom, i noticed it's not possible to that type of a command exceptt on rhel systems 
<deegee_1> Kilos: tnx
<Kilos> oh my deegee_1 is that good enough?
<Kilos> i thought maybe someone had a better way
<deegee_1> :-)
 * deegee_1 will use the ordinary way with spaces
<deegee_1> s/exceptt/except
<jrgns> Hi Kilos, all
<inetpro> uh, what is deegee_1's problem?
<Kilos> he wants to install a group of packages at a time with aptitude
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> typically in dpkg you will find packages that are grouped together as virtual packages
<deegee_1> inetpro: you mean like "dpkg groupinstall <package>" or "dpkg groupsearch <package>"?
<inetpro> like aptitude show kubuntu-desktop
<inetpro> you just install kubuntu-desktop and it will take xcare of the rest of the dependancies
<inetpro> dependencies as well 
<tumbleweed> inetpro: dpkg-query -p
<inetpro> s/xcare/care/
<tumbleweed> inetpro: FWIW, those aren't virtual packages, they are meta-packages
<tumbleweed> virtual packages are packages like mail-transport-agent, that don't actually exist
<tumbleweed> but are provided by a bunch of MTAs
<inetpro> tumbleweed: true
 * inetpro took a bad example
<inetpro> deegee_1: are you comparing with Redhat groupinstall?
<deegee_1> nope.
<tumbleweed> is tasksel maybe closer to what you want?
<inetpro> deegee_1: where do you get the idea?
<inetpro> or perhaps I even gave the wrong impression that virtual packages are the same as groupinstall as found on RedHat
 * inetpro is not even sure what groupinstall is supposed to do
<deegee_1> tumbleweed: i think that is very close, will give it try
<inetpro> I just find debian package management to be years ahead of rpm based packaging
<tumbleweed> deegee_1: in practice, we have meta-packages in the archive, for each task
<inetpro> some years ago rpm was a dependency nightmare 
<inetpro> but with yum I'm sure a lot of that has been addressed
<tumbleweed> before there were high level RPM tools, yeah
<inetpro> or rather since yum
 * tumbleweed jumped ship to Debian when urpmi (is that rigth?) was still horrible, nad pre-yum
<inetpro> deegee_1: anyway, what group of packages would you like to see or install?
<deegee_1> inetpro: "Virtualization" specifically
<deegee_1> to install as a group with 1 command
<inetpro> btw, tumbleweed is our resident package management guru
<tumbleweed> there aren't any meta-packages for that, I'm afraid
<tumbleweed> I mean, there are multiple competing virtualization solutions in Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> so, there's nothing to install them all
<inetpro> deegee_1: what is it that you would typically see as being part of a virtualisation meta-package?
<deegee_1> tumbleweed: ok. will try "virtualization machine host" as listed on tasksel
<tumbleweed> I think that'll get yuo libvirt stuff
<deegee_1> ok. will that include virt-manager?
<inetpro> deegee_1: where do you find "virtualization machine host" ?
<tumbleweed> that's the virt-mgmt set
<tumbleweed> ubuntu-virt-mgmt
<deegee_1> inetpro: on tasksel
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro has never used tasksel
<inetpro> is that a gui package manager?
<tumbleweed> no
<tumbleweed> you'll see it at the end of an install
<tumbleweed> you'll also see tasks in aptitude
<inetpro> interesting
 * inetpro simply sticking with aptitude
<inetpro> don't fix what ain't broke
<tumbleweed> aptitude went through a bad broken patch with multiarch, but... :)
<deegee_1> so, ubuntu uses KVM or qemu-kvm for virtualization?
<tumbleweed> sure, but you have other choices too
<tumbleweed> LXC
<tumbleweed> Xen
<tumbleweed> VirtualBox
<inetpro> and you typically just install one of those in Ubuntu and it will take care of dependencies
<inetpro> no need for groupinstall
<inetpro> or am I jumping the gun?
<inetpro> so tumbleweed you use tasksel in stead of aptitude?
<Kilos> http://go2linux.garron.me/using-tasksel-on-ubuntu-LAMP-switch-to-Kubuntu-Xubuntu
 * Kilos looks too
<tumbleweed> inetpro: no, I never use tasksel :)
<tumbleweed> there are only a handful of tasks, and so they aren't very useful when you know which packages you want
<inetpro> ahh
<deegee_1> tumbleweed: thanks
 * deegee_1 sees the light ...
<magespawn> https://twitter.com/Earth_Pics/status/299442664653332482/photo/1
<magespawn> awesome
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> where maaz
<Kilos> hope the crashkid is upgrading him
<tumbleweed> naah, the that runs it server died
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> we gotta influence him some tumbleweed . QA is so much better
<inetpro> tumbleweed: huh?
<inetpro> ahh...
 * inetpro is slow today
<Kilos> smoother
<Kilos> today??
<inetpro> Kilos: oops, sorry Kilos
 * inetpro is always slow
<inetpro> Kilos: waar's daai nickname van jou?
<Kilos> lol watter ene
<inetpro> lmga
<inetpro> maa[tab]: coffee on
<inetpro> now I can't even have coffee to give me a boost
<Kilos> yeah
 * Kilos cries cause im on kde and not QA here
<Kilos> s/not/no
<Kilos> i go try get nm-applet in unity back
<Kilos> grrr at times i get so angry with 12.04
<Symmetria> heh
<Kilos> cant see modem after 4 installs
<Symmetria> I just ordered 6 5 meter fiber cables
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> and after I saw the price
<Symmetria> I feel like I got buttraped :(
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> and that was picking from the cheapest price I could find anywhere
<Kilos> nothing is cheap
<Symmetria> *27 THOUSAND RAND* for 6 5 meter cables 
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> kilos they are 500 DOLLARS EACH
<Symmetria> ;p screw blown fiber, that should be called blowme fiber
<Symmetria> and should gimme a free bj when I order it
<Kilos> arent there local suppliers
<Symmetria> heh no, no one in country has the equipment to make those
<Kilos> why not start a sideline business making them then
<Symmetria> lol the fiber polishing machine to make those leads costs multi-million
<Kilos> where does telkom get their optic fibre cables
<Symmetria> heh those are normal fiber 
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> those are like, 200 bux for a 10 meter (rand)
<Kilos> well if lotsa peeps gonna be using those you need it might pay in the long run to start making them
<Kilos> at those prices you can get your multi millions back inna few years
<Kilos> tumbleweed, are iso's the same for 12.04 now as when it was released? or have fixes been added
<Kilos> the downloadable ones i mean
<tumbleweed> no, 12.04.1 is out
<tumbleweed> and 12.04.2 is coming soon
<Kilos> soon?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Kilos> im tired of battling with this 3g modem prob
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<inetpro> Kilos: what makes you assume that a 2nd, a 3rd and a fourth install will be different to the first?
<Kilos> thats been the prob every time inetpro i have to plug and unplug and connect modem at different times to get it working
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> had to unplug before rebooting before 
<Kilos> thewn plug after boot and it sees it
<Kilos> but not this time
<Kilos> yeah sounds weird i know but thats how i got it working before
<inetpro> as far as my memory goes when I had trouble with something like this, many years ago, you had to have the device plugged in during installation for it to be detected
<inetpro> but that was with older distros
<Kilos> yes thats right. but here sometimes it must be plugged in when install says reboot now to complete upgrade
<Kilos> then connect it and unplug and boot then plug
<Kilos> only way i got it working before
<Kilos> maverick sees and connects with no probs at all and auto connects
<inetpro> but anyway, you should be able to resolve the problem without a re-install
<Kilos> i searched the net but tired now
<Kilos> gonna use fone to get sakis3g for now
<Kilos> i have run lsusb and usb-devices and its there
<Kilos> i dont think modeswitch is working properly even though i have completely update/upgraded
<Kilos> grrr
 * inetpro would get a decent modem/phone
<Kilos> man it works perfect on maverick so where is the prob
<Kilos> installed new maverick this week
<Kilos> lotsa peeps sukkeled with 120.04
<Kilos> 12.04 too
<Kilos> i wont live that long
<inetpro> Kilos: yes but you have a particular finicky phone/modem
<Kilos> yes i know inetpro but the price of a new modem can rather get better pc hardware not so
<Kilos> 3g modem
<Kilos> arab one
<inetpro> you still need a decent modem even if you have a decent PC
<Kilos> maybe i must setup maverick to let this pc share 3g
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man its 12.04 thats finicky not the modem
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk partykeer jong
<Kilos> ha feb 14th is 12.04.2 time
<Kilos> hopefully they fixed it by then or more data wasted
<Kilos> Trix[a]r_za, ping
<Kilos> sakis3g is down. do you know wassup
<Squirm> he uses a bnc
<Squirm> so he isn't notified when you do that cause he isn't just idle
<Squirm> but he should get it later :P
<Kilos> ah ty Squirm 
<Kilos> hehe ubuntu-mexico is following us on twitter
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go home man you too tired to think even
<Kilos> was your idea the twitter thing
<Kilos> yo henkj 
<henkj> hi kilos
<Squirm> hello henkj 
<henkj> hey Squirm 
<Squirm> long time
<magespawn> later all
<Vince-0> sup ubuntu-za peeps
<inetpro> Vince-0: nothing
<smile> hi :)
<Squirm> hi
<deegee_1> konbanwa o/
<Vince-0> darned PC froze
<Squirm> windows does that
<Vince-0> yes! especially when playing Battlefield3
<Vince-0> otherwise I'd be in some KDE type environment
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> time to get a decent modem inetpro ????
<inetpro> welcome back Kilos
<Kilos> its 12.04 thats faulty
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> 12.10 running here now but not upgraded
<Kilos> np with modem
<Kilos> julle stry met die engelsman ne
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> i dont like the windows shading fading whatever they do here
<Kilos> inetpro, se tog iets man sodat ek kan hoor bloep die ding of nie
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> ai! niks
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe an upgrade will sort it. but thats night surfer data
<inetpro> Kilos: so you gonna stay awake?
<Kilos> i dont have a choice if i want to update sir
<Kilos> this thing is slow 
<Kilos> lol and keeps saying cant mount floppy
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry but I won't make it tonight
<Kilos> what ??
<inetpro> battery absolutely flat after this mornings happenings
<Kilos> np inetpro go sleep oompie
<Kilos> i dont need help i think
<Kilos> not yet anyway
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> at least you can be around here when others need help
<Kilos> but apologise for saying my modem scrap
<inetpro> ai! Sorry Oom.
<Kilos> lol im more lost than they are
<smile> bye :)
<inetpro> but I would still get a better modem/phone
<Kilos> ok vergewe is jy
<Kilos> sonder gif
<smile> Kilos: good night
<smile> inetpro: good night ;)
<Kilos> toods smile 
<inetpro> goeie nag smile
<Kilos> inetpro, you too cheeky
<smile> dankie inetpro
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> better pc ya but modem works
<Kilos> can do 7.2 m/s
<Kilos> faster than 8ta
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash 
<Squirm> weekend!
<Squirm> is not here yet
<Kilos> no man one more day
<Squirm> I can't believe I'm still doing the Mile on Sunday :/
<Kilos> midmar?
<Kilos> ill look for you on the idiot box
<Squirm> yeah
<Kilos> wave hey Squirm 
<Squirm> I don't move fast enough to make a wave
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> swim freestyle then backstroke every now and again and ill watch
<Squirm> I'll pass on the backstroke
<Kilos> butterfly?
<Squirm> :O
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> I don't know if I'll make it, let alone swimming butterfly
<Kilos> i thought you can swim
<Squirm> most people can swim
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> yes man you can breaststroke when tired or even doggy paddle
<Squirm> and I used to be a swimmer. but I haven't done any training what-so-ever and the last swim I did was 3 years ago
<Squirm> and they go and seed me in the SECOND group!
<Kilos> ouch
<Squirm> I'm going to be left behind
<Kilos> np finishing is all that counts when you old and unfit
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I'm hoping for a 35
<Kilos> shouldnt be a prob you play lotsa squash so should still be fit
<Kilos> as long as the breath lasts you fine
<Kilos> breathe
<Kilos> breath
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I swam 1km about 3 weeks ago
<Squirm> I died
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> now this is 1.6km, without any walls, with like 500+ people pushing water against you
<Kilos> paddle
<Kilos> and hit the outside
<Kilos> at least there are no sharks
<Squirm> however I do it, I'm going to die
<Squirm> but are you sure there are no crocs?
<Kilos> ya they all eaten
<Squirm> the people that discovered the crocs or the crocs?
<Kilos> lol the crocs
<Kilos> anything thats free gets eaten
<Kilos> there used to be some further downstream
<Squirm> they're everywhere
<Kilos> yo simeon 
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go sleep superfly 
<superfly> I need to relax first
<Kilos> ow
<Kilos> wbb at 11pm to get update/upgrade
<superfly> 'night
<zeref> yawn
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-08
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> superfly: how's the man doing this morning
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos Good Morning
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly magespawn and others too
<superfly> inetpro: dunno, he was sleeping when I left
<superfly> never woke up last night
<inetpro> superfly: cool, sleep is good for him
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> what a night
<Kilos> 12.10 boots to a kinda brown/pink screen with no icons launcher niks
<Kilos> and i forgot to unplug kde on second drive so that boots to grub now
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> grub prompt that is
<magespawn> Kilos I think you should be a Ubuntu tester
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> if they supply data i will
<Kilos> 12.10 nm worked and all, then hung when installing all downloaded upgrades
<Kilos> then second time boots to brown screen
<Kilos> 800m data used but got bit more clever second time around. ctrl+alt+f2 and rsynced archives to storage partition
<magespawn> nice
<magespawn> data and ubuntu guru
<magespawn> have you kept track of how many installs you have done?
<Kilos> but now no gui so cant start nm and install kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> lol must be 100"s
<magespawn> i am pretty sure you can use the non gui version of nm
<magespawn> whatevere it is called
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> a lot of the gui stuff in ubuntu is just front end stuff 
<magespawn> let me see
<Kilos> oh i read somewhere once about starting nm from cli
<Kilos> the guy even said for servers and peeps that wanna play some
<magespawn> nmcli is the command also has a man page
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/nmcli.1.html
<Kilos> noman pages for noobs
<Kilos> ok ty i go see
<Kilos> yeah if there can be problems then i will get them hey? murphy lives here
<Kilos> kde reinstalled. need sim for fone to get it updated. wbb
<inetpro> magespawn: I agree, he should be a Ubuntu Tester
<inetpro> and he should be employed and get paid to test these things
<magespawn> Kilos does things to his machine that most would not even think of, let alone attempt
<deegee_1> ohayo gozaimasu everyone
<inetpro> whoever employs him must just let him work right there from his home where he can look after his sister's sheep
<inetpro> deegee_1: wb
<magespawn> hey deegee_1
<magespawn> i think he would do it just for the data
<deegee_1> o/
<Kilos> oh my goodness. kde saw modem first time
<Kilos> after so many installs of not seeing it
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> sigh back to pling instead of bloep
<Kilos> maybe i should just install kde and let someone else help noobs with unity
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> hi
<inetpro> Kilos: is that on 12.04?
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<inetpro> good morning Squirm
<Kilos> yeah magespawn on ians 500g drive that i had to use sakis3g before
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> TCT Mobile International Limited HSPA Data Card
<Kilos> thats what it sees. dont like the word limited much
<Kilos> maybe i should try get flash firmware for it?
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<deegee_1> hi Kilos .... o/
<magespawn> Kilos:  maybe it is limited to only HSPA
<Kilos> but thats already faster than our ip poeps provide hey?
<Kilos> s/poeps/peeps
<magespawn> all of the time 
<magespawn>  poeps is right
<Kilos> who is sick by the fly?
<magespawn> not sure, why?
<Kilos> a chillen
<Kilos> saw him tell pro he was still sleeping
<magespawn> ah yes
<magespawn> sleeping is usually a good sign
<magespawn> anybody know the command to show the size of /boot cannot seem to find anything via google
<magespawn> found somethinf just need to ask the right question
<magespawn> du
<Kilos> you see inetpro , same drive, pc and modem and now kde sees it first off on this install
<Kilos> if you can explain what changed i would be very happy
<magespawn> maybe the updates to kde Kilos
<Kilos> no man it saw it before i did updates. installed first then plugged modem
<magespawn> yes but is it the latest kde?
<Kilos> unity was other way around. connect before rebooting then unplug and reboot
<Kilos> no 12.04
<magespawn> no ide then
<magespawn> s/ide/idea
<magespawn> i wonder if there is away to snapshot the system to document any differences?
<magespawn> gotta go out for a bit bbl
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i think all the install files and what is done goes with each install
<Kilos> dunno if there will be cat or tail or any other info left
<Kilos> would be nice to save the whole install process so one can read where things are different when stuff dont work
<deegee_1> Kilos: you re-installed your desktop? or switched to kde?
<Kilos> reinstalled on one drive
<Kilos> kept /home partition
<Kilos> i like a seperate /home
<deegee_1> ok, the install gave you problems or something?
<deegee_1> the previous install i meant...
<Kilos> lol yeah deegee_1 about ten or more couldnt sees my modem
<Kilos> had to use cell to get sakis3g
<Kilos> but was all network-manager probs. till unity 12.10 then other stuffs
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> after upgrading. white screen, black screen and latest is a pink that changed to brown as i watched it for an hour
<Kilos> hehe
<deegee_1> hihihihihi .....
<deegee_1> now that surely is something not to be happy about?
<deegee_1> so, you are now using KDE and that's it? no more reinstalls perhaps?
 * deegee_1 stopped chasing bleeding edges ... got burned!
<Kilos> no man lol. gotta fix unity on other drive still
<Kilos> would prefer 12.04 but that also sukkels to see the modem
<Kilos> it is actually easier to install than to try find a missing nm-applet
<deegee_1> ok. so before you do a fresh install, did you perhaps googled for clues on how to get nm-applet to work?
<deegee_1> just trying to understand the need of a fresh install/reinstall....
<Kilos> wow googled me sick deegee_1 and even tried some of the nano suggestions and other stuff too. but all that stuff just corrupts everything and didnt work anyway
<deegee_1> understood. noted! tnx oom
<Kilos> if you battling with something googling is fine but ask here before you do any serious stuff
<Kilos> the guys will always point you in the right direction to avoid bad messups
<Kilos> thats what community is all about methinks
<magespawn> help and learning all at once
<Kilos> yip and we got some mighty brains here
<deegee_1> that's true
<magespawn> Kilos how do i measure cicuit continuity with a multimeter?
<magespawn> found the the right setting thanks 
<magespawn> www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/continuity.html
<magespawn> or here http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/multimeter_tutorial/index.html
<Kilos> aw sorry magespawn was diggin dubbletjies
<Kilos> ohms ya
<Kilos> or even the diode checker
<inetpro> Kilos: don't you want to come dig my dubbletjies as well?
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro dis n meneer job daai. wortels is al diep en grond hard
<magespawn> np Kilos
<magespawn> why not just spary them Kilos?
<magespawn> spray even
 * superfly just made his first control field in Ingress, and is *almost* at level 2
<magespawn> ingress version 1.20.0 does not seem to want to run 
<inetpro> magespawn: that spray stuff is very expensive man
<Kilos> inetpro: why you think i dig. sis complains when i ask for it
<Kilos> when i first came here i brought 500ml with
<Kilos> but peeps and animals bring the seeds from all over back again
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't get very far with 500ml
<Kilos> i did about half an acre
<Kilos> was only clean for about 2 years
<magespawn> which one did you use Kilos?
<Kilos> inetpro: did you read logs?
<Kilos> new install of 12.04 kde saw the modem first time after installing and rebooting then plugging modem
<Kilos> im so happy
<inetpro> Kilos: well done!
<inetpro> I hope that was your last re-install
<Kilos> not me man dodo. its the funny way things work here
<magespawn> fish time bbl\
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> i go try 12.10 again wbb
<Kilos> be good guys
 * deegee_1 was battling (2days) with transmission to get it to work, port was closed.
<Kilos> yay im not alone
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp/+bug/846407
<inetpro> deegee_1: are you referring to transmission as the lightweight BitTorrent client?
 * inetpro is no fan of BitTorrent
<deegee_1> inetpro: yep
<inetpro> seriously, anybody here please convince otherwise and tell me there is a place for BitTorrent 
<inetpro> that thing is mostly used for illegal downloads of proprietary stuffs
<inetpro> convince me*
<superfly> inetpro: I download lots of perfectly legal stuff using BitTorrent
<superfly> inetpro: one of the things I torrent is OpenLP releases
<inetpro> superfly: yikes, does it really solve any problem
<inetpro> ?
<superfly> inetpro: it's nice for those people who prefer bittorrent, and torrenting is MUCH faster than traditional downloading
<superfly> especially over a smaller connection like our ADSL
<inetpro> faster to clog up all available bandwidth as well
<superfly> that totally depends on your network
<inetpro> well if you share a network between a number of users you do not want one user to take it all
<inetpro> and on top of that when you have a slow network, like most of us typically have in this country, I seriously don't see the point
<inetpro> because the slow network is the bottleneck
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro just wanted to order some coffee for kilos
<magespawn> mm everytime i have tried torrenting it has not made a significant speed improvement
<inetpro> Maaz: ask Kilos Why are you using xrdp?
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll ask Kilos on freenode
 * inetpro should look into Ubuntu's qatracker - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<inetpro> lots of testers needed to get all the images tested in all the situations
<magespawn> anybody had a look at webos?
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> hehe what a wonderful day. instead of working on 12.10 to get it going i thought lemme try 12.04 again the same way i did kde this morning
<Kilos> w000t everything works
<superfly> Kilos: that's probably because you haven't fiddled with it :-P
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> only way to get 12.04 to see 3g here now is to plug it in only after the install superfly 
<Kilos> but still gotta add a script to get it to auto connect with unity and kde
 * Kilos happy
<Kilos> now to sort the iptables and sshing again
<Kilos> you so cheeky
 * Kilos gets out the super doom
<inetpro> Kilos: on my way home I also thought maybe I should ask you to try normal Ubuntu 12.04 again... if Kubuntu works, Ubuntu should work as well
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> but I also thought about not telling you as well
<Kilos> hahaha you crazy peep
<inetpro> because maybe it's just better to stick with a working Kubuntu <duck>
<Kilos> what do you think of this
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<Kilos> no rush
<Kilos> i like kde as well man. better than unity. but there are kde guys here that really know it
<Kilos> i go eat 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello Kilos :)
<Cantide> brb!
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> to cycle tomorrow or not..
<Cantide> hmmm
<Cantide> 30% chance of rain..
<Kilos> you scared of water
<Cantide> nope
<Kilos> or scared you slip and fall
<Cantide> but i don't want to drive 15 km if it's going to be rained out
<Cantide> i've cycled in a cyclone :p
<Cantide> so water isn't really a concern
<Cantide> but i know a lot of my friends won't show up if it rains
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> and i want to go to see my friends, too
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> then just go road the block a few times
<Kilos> then kick it into the garage
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i'll do that in the morning when i wake up
<Cantide> on my way to gym
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can even run that way but then kick it under the bed
<Kilos> enjoy
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i shall
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Cantide> what are your plans for the weekend?
<Kilos> be here same as every weekend
<Kilos> and watch for Squirm on tv
<Kilos> in the midmar mile
<Cantide> ooh~
<Cantide> two of my colleagues are also doing it
<Cantide> gl Squirm :)
<Kilos> lol he needs it he says he is gonna die
<Cantide> i'll just look out of the guy squirming :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> worm stroke
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> yo smile4ever 
<Kilos> why the addon to smile again
<Kilos> my poor fingers
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :p
<smile4ever> sorry for the late reply
<smile4ever> how are you, Kilos? :)
<smile4ever> Kilos: because it's my original registered name
<Kilos> good ty and you smile4ever 
<smile4ever> and I couldn't get on IRC with the nick "smile" :(
<Kilos> no matter man its too long
<Kilos> aw
<smile4ever> I'll try to make it short again ;)
<Kilos> someone stole it
<smile4ever> and I'm fine
<Kilos> good
<smile4ever> no, i registered the nick smile too
<smile4ever> :)
<smile> :D
<Kilos> never mind man im teasing about the nick
<smile> do you see me as smile now?
<Kilos> yes
<smile> cool. I still see myself as smile4ever, lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<smile> pidgin.. :p
<Cantide> Kilos, use TAB :)
<Kilos> lol i do 
<Kilos> was teasing the kid
<Cantide> haha, so then nick length shouldn't bot... aha :p
<Kilos> he likes adding funny bits to it
<Kilos> gotta keep him on his toes
<smile> haha, kilos :P
<Kilos> inetpro, plan jou lewe mooi uit. waneer jy baie tyd het kan ons try daai bios flash op ian se sick pc
<Kilos> so oor n week of twee
<Kilos> hey Squirm you seen my channel bot yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<inetpro> Kilos: you think I know it all?
<inetpro> Kilos: remember I'm always a newbie
<Kilos> no i dont but i know you have ways and means of finding things out
<Kilos> because google is your friend
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> why you want to flash the thing?
<Kilos> im gonna try get it going again and see. some mboards actually have a built in flash tool
<inetpro> and why you using xrdp even?
<Kilos> it works for a while then crashes in weird ways
<Kilos> im not man that was a goole reply to blank pink screen
<Kilos> google
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> but now 12.04 is rocking 2 ways so no prob
<inetpro> so where is the connotation to your problem?
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> no launcher or icons or niks
<Kilos> after upgrading
<inetpro> you said: 08/02 15:01:26 <Kilos> yay im not alone
<Kilos> before it working ok
<Kilos> oh that link man
<Kilos> lotsa peeps with same prob
<inetpro> yes the bug
<Kilos> you getting to good with your copy/paste
<inetpro> xrdp is not able to transmitt unity desktop correct - different clients
<inetpro> bug 846407
<inetpro> Kilos: so why you posted that?
<Kilos> to show its not me with my funny modem and pc alone with probs
<Kilos> but actually wanted advice before i tried the fix
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not as if Ubuntu has no bugs
<Kilos> n o man dodo but when i said it didnt see my modem you all told me get another decent modem
<Kilos> and there lotsa peeps with 12.04 no see modem
<inetpro> so what does that have to do with the price of eggs?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> maybe you all fulla yokes
<Kilos> so eggs cant be too expensive
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I'm seriously just trying to find the link here
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> the word modem doesn't even appear in that bug page
<Kilos> man you work it out im too old
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> modem was an example
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> didnt want you to say get a new pc because i couldnt install 12.10
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, so you found a random bug and said "yay im not alone"?
<Kilos> sjoe what are you smoking
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i also want some
<inetpro> ok, let's start afresh
<inetpro> what was that link about?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ok listen carefully
<Kilos> have i got your attention?
 * inetpro listening very attentively
<inetpro> trying at least
<Kilos> i wanted one of you clever peeps to tell me if that was the thing to do to fix my prob
<inetpro> while there's lot's more to be done
<inetpro> Kilos: what prob?
<Kilos> when i just try stuff from others on the net the fly fights with me
<Kilos> blank pink screen after upgrading
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> that bug has everything to do with xrdp
<inetpro> and you're not using xrdp
<Kilos> white pink and then brown the third install
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<Kilos> i just googled 12.10 blank screen after upgrading with no launcher
<inetpro> I don't think there's a relationship between that bug and your pink screen, unless for some unknown reason you're using xrdp
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> was that link not for ubuntu
<inetpro> Kilos: seriously, the word pink doesn't even appear in that bug
<Kilos> i didnt google x anything
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp/+bug/846407
<Kilos> ai!\
<inetpro> Kilos: so who is smoking something here?
<Kilos> well good thing i didnt try fix my pc that way then hey
<Kilos> its the second hand smoke getting me
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, but I was simply trying to find the connotation to your problem
<Kilos> sjoe have some coffee or something
<inetpro> maybe there is something but I have not spent the time to try and find out
<Kilos> np inetpro i actually didnt read the whole link
<Kilos> or not properly
<inetpro> I just thought maybe you are using xrdp
<Kilos> what is that
<inetpro> and just wanted to find out why
<inetpro> Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server
<Kilos> see google isnt my friend
<Kilos> lies to me
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> do you use it?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> oh you didnt listen when i told you about dubbeltjies
<inetpro> well yes, but no
<Kilos> make up your mind
<inetpro> I use krdc to connect to Windows remotely
<inetpro> which is basically Windows running a RDP server
<inetpro> but not with xrdp
<Kilos> aw i still wanna try that
<inetpro> and on windows it's not called an RDP server
<inetpro> they call it Terminal Server or some such funny word
<Kilos> you need their password to get in hey?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> let's not go there now
<Kilos> what now
 * inetpro needs coffee
<Kilos> no man i wanna try it here
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> i want to know if you see the windows pc as text or what
<inetpro> Kilos: seriously, I have some work to finish
<Kilos> maybe ian can use it to fix clients
<Kilos> ok np
<inetpro> sorry for the shouting and screaming oom
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> dont be sorry be careful
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<smile> bye :)
<Squirm> Maaz: tell kilos I've seen him greet people. haven't yet seen what else he can do
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-09
<Kilos> tell squirm on freenode. sorry lad. that was meant for smile but i didnt see lekker what i was doing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, tell squirm on freenode. sorry lad. that was meant for smile but i didnt see lekker what i was doing
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell Squirm on freenode
 * Kilos greets ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> if anyone knows of a student need a bursary let them look here
<Kilos> http://www.sasolbursaries.com
<Kilos> came as an add on mxit
<Kilos> s/need/needing
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> all good this morning Kilos
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yeah ty magespawn all 12.04's running kiff
<Kilos> and your side magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup all good, buys watching youtube videos
<magespawn> yup all good, buys watching youtube videos
<Kilos> lol busy
<Squirm> morning
<Maaz> Squirm: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell squirm on freenode. sorry lad. that was meant for smile but i didnt see lekker what i was doing" 2 hours, 27 minutes and 2 seconds ago
<Kilos> when is the swim Squirm ?
<Kilos> morning
<Squirm> Kilos: tomorrow :/
<Kilos> aha not wonder it not showing
<Kilos> no
<magespawn> midmar?
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> good luck Squirm
<Squirm> Kilos: oh
<Squirm> it's today and tomorrow
<Squirm> the team events are today, individual tomorrow
<Kilos> stupid mnet not showing it
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> usually 2000+ people per event and there are 8 events
<Kilos> maybe just the big one
<Kilos> i think the prob with 12.10 here was it dont start in 2d and wants to see graphics as a 3d to start with
<Kilos> pity it ctrl+shift+F12 dont work like with kde
<magespawn> maybe you could set it to start in 2d if you need to Kilos
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that yet magespawn  but it can wait now a bit. im back trying to fix the 2TB drive
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Heyo
<magespawn> Hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> G'day this Saturday
<magespawn> okay Kilos, persistance ne?
<Kilos> stubborness methinks. and would love to have a working 2TB. ian said if i fix it its mine company replaced it
<Kilos> hi Kerbero you been scarce
<Kerbero> yeah seems like my bouncer forgot a few channels
<magespawn> this has some ammusing stories http://blogs.computerworld.com/management/21735/probably-not
<Kilos> stupid bouncer
<Kilos> hi merryjay 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hey tonberryE352 
<merryjay> hi Kilos, and thanks.
<Kilos> first time here merryjay ?
<merryjay> no. Kilos
<Kilos> oh my 
<merryjay> different name probably the last time - i know thats probably rude - got to stop changing my name
<Kilos> lol
<merryjay> erm. probably as panfried or jaysen before
<Kilos> welcome back anyway. tell us about yourself
<Kilos> oh ya i member panfried
<merryjay> erm. 40 year old kid. jhb.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what do you do?
<merryjay> ubuntu for about 15 of those 
<Kilos> great
<merryjay> odd jobs and software
<Kilos> which release are you using now
<merryjay> 12.10
<merryjay> although i ran away to fedora 17 for a bit - mainly to check out plain gnomeshell
<Kilos> nice. very fancy with fading things
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<merryjay> back now
<merryjay> yes
<merryjay> how is unity treating you Kilos/
<merryjay> ?
<merryjay> stable ?
<merryjay> a few quirks still?
<Kilos> good dont disappear again. we mix with all linux flavours
<merryjay> k, sure
<Kilos> i use 12.04 kubuntu and unity and they are good to me. i crash them now and again but have become a master reinstaller
<merryjay> hehe. understood
<Kilos> works great if you have a separate /home partition
<Kilos> you lose nothing
<merryjay> sure. i do the same
<merryjay> well. but use different usernames for fedora and ubuntu. 
<merryjay> not sure if there was a good reason for that .
<merryjay> probably was
<Kilos> only probs with 12.04 have been network-manager not seeing 3g modem , but thats sorted now
<merryjay> i mean, with a multi boot setup, i use diff usernames/home folders for each os 
<Kilos> merryjay, is a nice nick
<merryjay> thanks. but what if i fancy another in 3 months ...
<merryjay> fickle
<Kilos> lol you like making life difficult for yourself
<merryjay> no. i think you're right . time to settle. merryjay it is.
<merryjay> :)
<Kilos> hard work remembering passwords and nicks so its easier to standardise with everything
<merryjay> sure
<merryjay> k. sold. Maaz, please can i have a cup of coffee
<merryjay> never remember these rules
<merryjay> Maaz, please can i have a cup of coffee
<Maaz> merryjay: Got it
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nuvolari> hello merryjay 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<merryjay> aloha nuvolari
<nuvolari> live from DLUG ferbuary get-together
<Kilos> merryjay, jusy maaz coffee please works
<merryjay> hehe. k
<Kilos> lekker nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh yum
<nuvolari> Chock macadamia chiller
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you gonna get fat
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<merryjay> Maaz help
<Maaz> merryjay: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<merryjay> Maaz, help me with weather
<Maaz> merryjay: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<merryjay> Maaz, what can you do
<Maaz> merryjay: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> merryjay, what irc client are you using?
<merryjay> xchat
<Kilos> his weather plugin is a bit sick
<merryjay> just playing .. curious
<Kilos> right click on his nick on theright
<Kilos> then open dialogue window
<Kilos> then you can play in private
<Kilos> saves the guys having to scroll back lots to see who said what
<merryjay> done that . thanks 
<Kilos> yw
<merryjay> still pretty noobish to irc. thanks
<Kilos> we all been there
<Kilos> some of us stay noobs
<magespawn> nuvolari is there a hangout?\
<magespawn> always noob in some area or another
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker 
<Kilos> lions only think of food and lionesses
<Lionthinker> Hi guys
<Lionthinker> Kilos, and Ubuntu
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn Cantide 
<Cantide> hello everyone '-'/
 * Cantide is just sipping coffee and playing Chrono Trigger
<nuvolari> magespawn: nope :-/
<nuvolari> where we are it's difficult to have a proper connection
<nuvolari> (to run a hangout)
<nuvolari> magespawn: attempting a hangout now
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos ... all
<Kilos> magespawn, you here?
<Kilos> what would happen id i swop the wafer things around in the 2tb.
<Kilos> will the mbr and i/o sector move
<Kilos> or will it create new ones if i install mbr
<Kilos> or even turning them upside down. i dont know what is where on the wafers or which one is the boot one
<Kilos> or are they blank to start with and stuff installs where it must automatically
<Kilos> hmm... he's gone poaching again'
 * Cantide poaches Kilos' lunch
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Cantide, go say hi to my bot
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Cantide> :p
<deegee_1> o/
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<deegee_1> :-) all good with your desktop oom?
<Kilos> yip deegee_1 its running kde and unity perfectly
<Kilos> best installs since 12.04 was released
<deegee_1> :-) good to hear that Kilos .... :-)
<Kilos> ty
 * deegee_1 configures vsftpd srv on vm
<magespawn> hey Kilos no poaching just people in the shop
<Kilos> hehe teasing man
<magespawn> do you mean the platters in the actual drive?
<magespawn> sorry nuvolari was fast asleep at the wheel there
<Kilos> yeah just saw they are platters not wafers
<Kilos> aorry
<Kilos> sorry as well
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> it's ok magespawn 
<magespawn> well at least i have the talk plugin installed now
<nlsthzn> so KDE 4.10 seems awesome and I think openSUSE 12.3 might just be one of the best looking operating systems ever made..
 * magespawn heads off to do some downloading
<magespawn> later all  home time for me
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> goodness me. weather nailing new york
<Kilos> isnt it supposed to snow there christmas time
<Kilos> expecting another metre of snow tomorrow
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> weather is messed up everywhere
<Cantide> at least it's still okay in SA
<Kilos> yeah hopefully us in pta get some rain the weekend 
<Kilos> weather liars say good chance tonight and tomorrow
<Cantide> i thought it would rain today in Durban
<Cantide> so i didn't go cycling this morning and went to gym instead
<Cantide> the weather was awesome this morning -_-;
<Kilos> and it didnt
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> did anyone use Stormcloud?
<Cantide> i did a bit, and it was quite nice
<Kilos> what is it
<Cantide> then it was suddenly no longer free
<Kilos> ah 
<Cantide> Ubuntu weather app
<Cantide> i'm wondering if there are any good alternatives
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu weather apps
<Maaz> Kilos: "Weather App Stormcloud Adds Color Options, More | OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/linux-weather-app-stormcloud-adds-color-options-more :: "weather | OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/weather :: "Gorgeous New Weather App 'StormCloud' Arrives on Ubuntu | OMG ..." http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/gorgeous-new-weather-app-
<Maaz> stormcloud-arrives-on-ubuntu :: "Weather App 'Stormcloud' Adds Multiple Locations ... - OMG! Ubunt…
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, google alternate app to stormcloud for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Gorgeous New Weather App 'StormCloud' Arrives on Ubuntu | OMG ..." http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/gorgeous-new-weather-app-stormcloud-arrives-on-ubuntu :: "Weather App Stormcloud Adds Color Options, More | OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/linux-weather-app-stormcloud-adds-color-options-more :: "Weather App 'Stormcloud' Adds Multiple
<Maaz> Locations ... - OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/weather-app-stormcloud-adds-…
<Kilos> hmm
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> it's not important :p
<Cantide> I doubt i will install another one
<QA> tonberryE352: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> Cantide: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> Mezenir: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> mrs_fly_: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> ludo: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> koiosify: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> Superhuman_: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> Kerbero: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> Symmetria: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> Banlam: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> ubuntulog: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> confluency: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> cocooncrash: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<QA> Tonberry: Hello, I am a robot greeter. This channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<Kilos> sorry 
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i wanted to see if she will greet newcomers
<Kilos> at least freenode throttled her
<Kilos> QA, leave before inetpro kills me
<QA> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> QA, leave #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> speel jy lekker?
<Kilos> i didnt know she would greet everyone on joining a channel man
<Kilos> inetpro, skuus man
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> moet ek kyk of sy nou julle onthou?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> nee
<Kilos> hahaha
<Tonberry> mmm
 * Kilos skulks inna corner
<smile4ever> Hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> aw inetpro i dont have the dictionary installed that the bot uses for defining things
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: do you really need it?
<Kilos> yes man
<Kilos> but must be able to do everything maaz can
<inetpro> in that case just install it man
<Kilos> but no rush
<Kilos> dunno which one it was man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> new install here member
<Kilos> wait ill google
<inetpro> you must not forget that you forget to forget
<Kilos> you rest old man
<inetpro> make notes man
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> that webster 1913 is too ol
<Kilos> old as well
<superfly> Kilos: that's one of the bugs
<Kilos> yeah superfly im sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, I'm back now
<inetpro> how bout some coffeee
<Kilos> hi back
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<inetpro> so Kilos, did you come right eith the dictionary?
<Kilos> im installing everything with dict in my archives
<inetpro> with as well
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> you have lots of available MB
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no man in my archives
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> slim meneer
<Kilos> by n slim meneer geleer
 * inetpro wonder
<Kilos> i can clean install update/upgrade for 40m data
<inetpro> pragtig
<inetpro> waarvoor nog die 40MB?
<Kilos> but one day ill remember to make a backup that will make things  same without doing all this find and install
<inetpro> klink nog te veel
<Kilos> 19m update en altyd iets wat ek vergeet om te rsync het
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> update=18.9m
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<inetpro> Maaz: ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<Kilos> aw we should invite the mexicans for coffee
<Kilos> aw she still dont see them
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> inetpro, back to you
<Kilos> all those dict packages installed and she still cant spell
<Kilos> how come the docs i got dont tell me how to do it
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> sorry Kilos
<Kilos> for what lad?
 * inetpro just went to make some real stuff
<Kilos> thats fine man
<Kilos> you also have a life
<inetpro> did you reload the module or restart QA?
<Kilos> oh no
 * Squirm yawns
<smile4ever> bye :p
<inetpro> Squirm: you ready for the morrow?
<Kilos> you must go sleep Squirm 
<inetpro> ja getting late now and you need all the sleep you can get
<Kilos> if you yawn while swimming you swallow water
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> will actually not be so funny
<Kilos> no its painful
<Kilos> been there done that
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> nou wat nou?
<Kilos> restartyed bot and xchat
 * inetpro thought that was out of character to leave without greeting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok then guys. sleep tight.
<Squirm> inetpro: not really ready
<inetpro> Kilos: nag oom
<Kilos> dont stay up too late
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<inetpro> Squirm: good luck
<Kilos> good luck Squirm 
<inetpro> they should put webcams so family and friends can follow the action from home
<Squirm> inetpro: that's a brilliant idea
<Squirm> have a whole bunch of live feeds
<inetpro> yeah and ultimately be able to zoom in where I want
<inetpro> :-)
 * inetpro is living in a dream world
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> I'm tempted by the cam idea
<Squirm> but anyway, bed time. got home at 2am and was awake at like 7:30
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> gaan slaap!
<Squirm> and if I wasn't at my parents place for the night it would have been the same
<Squirm> went to watch the Sharks vs. Leopards last night
<Squirm> 71-3 to the Sharks
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-10
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 you not adding today
<Kilos> ?
<deegee_1> hi oom Kilos & everyone
<deegee_1> will do later...
<Kilos> lol
<deegee_1> all systems good with you oom?
<Kilos> yes ty lad. all working lekker here.. 2 mavericks working and 12.04 unity and kde
<Kilos> hows your side
<deegee_1> good t hear that. my side is kwl, very kwl. tnx for asking.
<deegee_1> s/t/to
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> lekker when everything just works
 * deegee_1 is busy with virtualization stuff...
<deegee_1> true
<Kilos> i think i might try 12.10 in a virtualbox. need to think about it for a bit
<deegee_1> that might be a good idea. using vbox
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> just need to check with you guys. will virtualbox run another install as an app so you can still click back here or does it take over and one needs to reboot to get back?
<Kilos> as in can i run 12.10 on another workspace?
<deegee_1> you install as an app
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> ty
<deegee_1> then create a virtual machine in vbox from an iso or physical cdrom
<Kilos> cool
<deegee_1> you should then end up with a 12.10 desktop running in vbox
<deegee_1> be careful on RAM allocation to the guest vm
<Kilos> youve convinced me ty. will try it. 
<deegee_1> just say if you'll need help further
<Kilos> will do ty 
<deegee_1> ty
<Kilos> can they share the same /home partition?
<deegee_1> yes. if /home is shared from host.
<Kilos> and if pc gets too slow can i remove vbox and be back to normal 
<deegee_1> you ust stop the VM that's running.
<Kilos> oh my must i tell host which is this os i take it, to share /home
<deegee_1> hence i mentioned to be carefull with ram allocation to vm
<Kilos> oh just stop it and all clear again
<Kilos> what do you suggest for ram
<deegee_1> no need to tell the host
<Kilos> only got 1.5gig ram
<deegee_1> i would say, allocate 512 to the vm
<deegee_1> and see the perfomance of the host and that of the vm
<deegee_1> also check ram specs of 12.10 desktop
<Kilos> oh when installing i go the route of partitioning and create its own / /boot  but not /home?
<deegee_1> plan first before physical vm install
<deegee_1> you first create a vm in vbox, it'll show you all the steps required to create an empty vm
<Kilos> ah ty lad
<deegee_1> then once all the vm creation is completed, you now have a vm without os
<deegee_1> now, this is the time to select a boot media and then start creating partitions like how you'd do a normal physical os install
<Kilos> do you choose virtual image or virtual hard disk
<deegee_1> for starting; i just go with the defaults
<Kilos> ok that sounds good. ok will go defaults ty
<deegee_1> later after learning the pro's and cons of hdd's, then i [ick and choose what i see fit
<deegee_1> s/[ick/pick
<Kilos> cool.
<deegee_1> it'll be better after a few vm creation and starting to understand disk space and ram allocations...
<Kilos> yeah maybe. maybe i should go with an easier os to start
<Kilos> smaller and gnome2
<deegee_1> 12.10 is also a good example to work with.
<Kilos> no man it gave blank screen when i upgraded it
<Kilos> hehe thats why im back on 12.04
<Kilos> i gotta look at data side as well so maybe even practise with 12.04 in vbox because i have all the packages
<Kilos> or even winsucks because there is no downloads needed
<Kilos> just for practise purposes with vbox of course
<deegee_1> you can use 12.10 in the vm, not on the physical host
<Kilos> yes but without updating/upgrading it is super slow
<Kilos> so will give a false impression of vbox speed
<Kilos> i go let sheep out and think while walking
<deegee_1> ok...
<Kilos> grrr mouse disappeared and it couldnt find ubuntu in the dvdrom
 * Kilos tries again
<Kilos> ha found a virtualbox manual
<deegee_1> Kilos: you around?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im actually a straight not a round
<Kilos> took a break from vbox. lots of reading to get through before i can make head or tails of it
<Kilos> deegee_1, ?
<deegee_1> ... 
<deegee_1> lol
<Kilos> lol
<deegee_1> ok.
 * deegee_1 was wondering since we touched vbox this morning where you been
<Kilos> wassup?im gonna go on with vbox tomorrow or so
<deegee_1> you got vbox installed?
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> yeah and i starts but cant see cdrom
<Kilos> it starts
<deegee_1> you also installed "guest-additions"?
<deegee_1> created vm?
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<deegee_1> guest vm?
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> where do you do that?
<deegee_1> click on new blue icon, after opening vbox 
<Kilos> another one
<Kilos> i did that once
<deegee_1> so that created a vm for you?
<Kilos> named it tester
<Kilos> ya
<deegee_1> good
<deegee_1> on your righgt is the specs of tester
<Kilos> yes\
<deegee_1> ram, hdd, and so forth
<Kilos> yes
<deegee_1> ok, if you click on storage ... on your right
<deegee_1> you should see the cdrom options
<Kilos> Failed to access the USB subsystem.
<Kilos> VirtualBox is not currently allowed to access USB devices. You can change this by adding your user to the 'vboxusers' group. Please see the user manual for a more detailed explanation.
<Kilos> lol thats why i went looking for the manual
<deegee_1> oh! then you need to add your username to that group 'vboxusers'
<Kilos> eeek where do i do that
<Kilos> im then the host it should accept me straight off
<Kilos> dom ding
<deegee_1> sudo "vim" or "vi" or "nano" /etc/groups
<deegee_1> group not groups, sorry
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> lotsa stuff in there
<deegee_1> scroll down to vboxusers:xxxxxxxx
<deegee_1> using vim or vi or nano?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nano
<deegee_1> kwl
<deegee_1> on that line at the end, add your <username>
<Kilos> with a space?
<deegee_1> nope
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> then save or more to add?\
<deegee_1> then ctrl+o, to save
<Kilos> ok done
<deegee_1> ctrl+x
<deegee_1> close vbox and reopen it
<deegee_1> ctrl+x to quit
<Kilos> same usb message if i click storage
<Kilos> sigh
<deegee_1> hold on!
<deegee_1> click once on the vm on the lefthand
<Kilos> ok
<deegee_1> you should see the properties on your righthand
<Kilos> yes
<deegee_1> ok
<deegee_1> on your righthand, can you see the "storage" section?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> brings up that same message
<deegee_1> it should say "ide controller" and "sata controller"
<deegee_1> message?
<Kilos> that one about groups
<Kilos> it says ide controller ya
<deegee_1> did you restart vbox?
<Kilos> ya
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> no sata controller there
<Kilos> only ide
<deegee_1> on the "ide controller", what do you see?
<deegee_1> np
<Kilos> pllx3
<Kilos> under ide controller
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> nothing happens on ide controller
<deegee_1> can you click on storage? the heading?
<deegee_1> else, how did you create the vm in vbox?
<deegee_1> and the type of hdd?
<Kilos> nothing about hdd
<deegee_1> can we perhaps recreate the vm from scratch?
<Kilos> general, system, display, storage, audio, network, usb, shared folders and description
<Kilos> yes we can
<Kilos> must i go new
<deegee_1> focus on the "storage"
<deegee_1> whilst there
<Kilos> Failed to access the USB subsystem.
<Kilos> VirtualBox is not currently allowed to access USB devices. You can change this by adding your user to the 'vboxusers' group. Please see the user manual for a more detailed explanation.
<Kilos> that window message pops up when i tick storage
<deegee_1> hmmm... not sure if you might need to reboot.....
<Kilos> i can do that
<deegee_1> when you created the vm firstly, do you recall what size you gave for the hdd(staorage)?
<deegee_1> hold on before reboot...
<Kilos> 16mg
<deegee_1> huh?
<Kilos> 16g
<Kilos> gig i think
<deegee_1> much better
<Kilos> hehe
<deegee_1> :-)
<deegee_1> and ram
<deegee_1> ?
<Kilos> 512
<Kilos> went defaults all the way
<deegee_1> ok
<deegee_1> 10G hdd should be fine tho
<Kilos> you dont think i shoulda gone drive not image
<Kilos> image was the default
<deegee_1> could you verify the "/etc/group" file has that entry on vboxusers group?
<deegee_1> image is fine
<Kilos> ok sec
<deegee_1> default is kwl
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> vboxusers:x:126:miles
<deegee_1> good. might opt for a restart of the host
<Kilos> ok lemme reboot
<deegee_1> tnx
<Kilos> wbb ty
<Kilos> ok lets see now
<Kilos> yay no message when clicking storage
<deegee_1> ok
<deegee_1> kwl
<Kilos> what do i look for nbow
<Kilos> now too
<deegee_1> now what's in storage?
<deegee_1> on your right
<Kilos> shows ide controller and sata controller
<deegee_1> ahhh!
<deegee_1> now we getting over the ocean
<Kilos> lol
<deegee_1> 16G shows as sata drive?
<deegee_1> ide says "empty"
<Kilos> ya
<deegee_1> my goodness....
<deegee_1> great
<deegee_1> on the ide empty, that's where you click and set up the virtual cd/dvd
<deegee_1> click on empty
<Kilos> i dont see the word empty
<deegee_1> .... we still sailing?
<deegee_1> oh
<Kilos> just doesnt give size in gB
<Kilos> butr in the tiny window i can choose the dvd
<deegee_1> ahhh .... ok
<Kilos> shows both
<deegee_1> so ide show primary and secondary?
<Kilos> yes
<deegee_1> there's a small cd/dvd icon on your extreme right
<Kilos> thats where i ticked to see them
<deegee_1> kwl
<Kilos> that cd icon
<deegee_1> then click the icon, and choose the path where the install media is sitting
<Kilos> so now it should install from there
<deegee_1> cd/dvd or iso
<Kilos> i dunno which one is which but anyway
<deegee_1> what is the OS you are installing
<deegee_1> ?
<deegee_1> 12.10 or 12.04?
<Kilos> i dont know if both are jumpered as slave/master or what
<deegee_1> don't worry about that
<Kilos> must i put 12.04 in one and 10.10 in the other
<deegee_1> you are using the physical cd/dvd rom?
<Kilos> yessir
<deegee_1> ok, wait. use 12.04 for now
<Kilos> got iso's hidden all over on pc
<Kilos> lol
<deegee_1> good
<deegee_1> you'll need to get the path to the iso's....
<Kilos> they use up lotsa space but saves downloading again in case something happens
<deegee_1> true
<deegee_1> on that icon, after clicking you should get the option to navigate to the iso's
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> The virtual machine window is optimized to work in 32 bit color mode but the virtual display is currently set to 16 bit.
<Kilos> Please open the display properties dialog of the guest OS and select a 32 bit color mode, if it is available, for best possible performance of the virtual video subsystem.
<deegee_1> can you do that?
<Kilos> lemme think
<Kilos> in settings somewhere
<deegee_1> Displays
<deegee_1> yes
<deegee_1> s/Displays/Display
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no choice there
<Kilos> shows display as laptop and dont detect anything different
<deegee_1> let's rewind ....
<Kilos> ok
<deegee_1> what's on your screen now
<deegee_1> the error or the vbox?
<Kilos> lol xchat 
<Kilos> oh
<deegee_1> huh?
<Kilos> tester running and that message about 16 and 32 bit 
<Kilos> the window now is xchat man not vbox
<deegee_1> plse close the message and stop tester
 * deegee_1 not sure which direction the boat is sailing ... looks for "navigation" .... mayday, mayday man overboard!
<Kilos> lol 
<deegee_1> :-)
<Kilos> i started installing and had to shutdown the install first
<Kilos> tester off now
<Kilos> it started not iu
<Kilos> i
<Kilos> last install display showed as kingston something or other
<Kilos> now it shows as laptop
<Kilos> grrr
<deegee_1> hmmm ...
<deegee_1> would you like us to continue with a fresh install tomorrow oom?
<Kilos> of unity?
<Kilos> nee man
<deegee_1> nope, talking about vbox and vm installation
<Kilos> i will look around and see if i can find where to set colour to 32bit
<Kilos> oh ya dis goed
<Kilos> i can play anyway
<deegee_1> it should be on the display on your righthand in vbox
<Kilos> i think i got the hang of it so far ty deegee_1 
<deegee_1> same place where you saw storage, just above it 
<Kilos> oh i was in settings on the pc
<Kilos> i will look for it
<Kilos> you take a break and ill shout tomorrow if i lose
<Kilos> ty for your help
<deegee_1> what does "kvm-ok" give you on the host terminal?
<Kilos> looking where you see that
<deegee_1> on the command line of your host
<Kilos> The program 'kvm-ok' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install cpu-checker
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ 
<sakhi> good afternoon
<deegee_1> :-(
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<deegee_1> sakhi: hi
<deegee_1> you running x64bit OS?
<deegee_1> oom?
<Kilos> no 32 pc cant do 64
<deegee_1> ouch!bu can still work with 32....
<deegee_1> s/bu/but
<sakhi> where do I change the exports file again for proxy server? I usually use the export command (export http_proxy=http:proxyip:3128;) seems like the box I'm working on is permanently fixed to a specific proxy.
<Kilos> i think so. it did with xp give the choice
<sakhi> that proxy is down...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ kvm-ok
<Kilos> INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<Kilos> INFO: For more detailed results, you should run this as root
<Kilos> HINT:   sudo /usr/sbin/kvm-ok
 * deegee_1 is on x64 host
<sakhi> ok got it. apt.conf
<Kilos> lets forget about vbox till i get another cpu 
<deegee_1> virtualbox should still work on 32bit...
<Kilos> few months
<Kilos> it was installing 12.04
<deegee_1> was thinking of a new/fresh creation of the guest vm
<deegee_1> ok
<deegee_1> let's schedule that for tomorrow
<Kilos> lemme try and see. will just ignore the messages and see
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> you go have fun somewhere lad
<Kilos> ty for all the help
 * deegee_1 is standingby
<deegee_1> np oom
<deegee_1> just busy with house chores .... raining now
<Kilos> its installing
<deegee_1> :-) huh?
<Kilos> 12.04
<deegee_1> in the vm?
<Kilos> yes
<deegee_1> messages ignored?
<Kilos> ya closed them
<Kilos> lol
<deegee_1> :-) kwl
<deegee_1> same install procedures to install in a vm like on the physical machine. Note!
 * deegee_1 runs 3 vm's on the host... 1. arch, 2. scientific and 3. freebsd all networked
<deegee_1> Kilos: all good so far?
<deegee_1> Kilos: this might help to get you up to speed : http://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox
<Kilos> yes deegee_1 its installing but slow
<Kilos> ubuntu was never happy here with 512m ram
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> had to use 640 to get anywhere
<deegee_1> that's why i mentioned ram allocation earlier... 768 of ram might also be better...
<Kilos> i think its actually doing a better job in vbox. didnt want to install here at all with 512
<Kilos> something light would be good in vbox on this pc
<Kilos> im saving to get a 1155 socket mboard that takes ddr3 rams
<Kilos> then we can talk a bit
<deegee_1> :-/
<deegee_1> Kilos: all good?
<Kilos> yeah deegee_1 configuring hardware
<deegee_1> ok, tester1 offline?
<Kilos> this is where it lost the 3g after rebooting
<Kilos> no man still installing
<deegee_1> i also got disconnected from 3g
<deegee_1> oh
<Kilos> 12.04 here wants to install first without 3g connected then only plufin on rebooting
<Kilos> otherwise it dont see it
<Kilos> s/plufin/plugin
<Kilos> if vbox kills this 3g connection im gonna cry
<deegee_1> hmmm ...
<Kilos> restarting
<Kilos> vbuntu not here
<deegee_1> vbuntu? meaning
<Kilos> vboxbuntu
<Kilos> it works but painfully slow
<Kilos> and cant see 3g
<deegee_1> virtualbox or vboxbuntu?
<deegee_1> not vm
<Kilos> lol ubuntu in vbox is vubuntu
<Kilos> cant see modem
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> will try maverick next
<deegee_1> oh
<deegee_1> ther's no need to see the modem
<Kilos> but it works so your tutoring was good. ty very much
<Kilos> oh
<deegee_1> the guest uses "NAT" to obtai a dhcp addr from the host networking
<Kilos> dont you guys use vbox to install other os's so you can have the same thing in front of you that you are helping someone with?
<deegee_1> if you do ifconfig on the guest vm cli, it should give you something like 10.0.2.15 ....
<Kilos> oh ya need to share
<deegee_1> i pref use qemu/kvm ...
<deegee_1> spend most time using virt-install, virt-viewer, visrh stuff and less virt-manager
<deegee_1> on the host and some production servers
<Kilos> whats wrong with using your installed OS
<Kilos> why all the virtual stuff
<deegee_1> :-)cloud computing
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> clouds eat data
<deegee_1> kicking out physical hardware
<deegee_1> nope
<deegee_1> don't think so
<Kilos> must do man, if everything is online
<deegee_1> private cloud i'm talking about, not public
<Kilos> cloud where?
<deegee_1> private, inside my LAN
<deegee_1> @ the workplace
<Kilos> oh thats better
<deegee_1> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<deegee_1> you see... 
<Kilos> i hate making ISP's rich and me more poor
<deegee_1> very interesting, had a choice to choose from MS$ and linux.... chose linux
<deegee_1> doing a research atm
<Kilos> where was the choice
<Kilos> there is none imo
<deegee_1> from the workplace
<Kilos> better you went linux
<Kilos> ms sucks
<deegee_1> windows 2008 r2 server does virt stuff
<deegee_1> yep
<deegee_1> hence i went the linux route
<deegee_1> happy so far with the technologies
<Kilos> them prison guys use ubuntu servers with lotsa ms clients at the prison here
<deegee_1> and thanks to D Kirkland ...
<deegee_1> ehee!!!! that's the idea
<deegee_1> linux in the background and ms on the front for users
<Kilos> they said only setting up the clients to get connected was a bit of a prob, but otherwise they happy
<Kilos> 3 ubuntu servers
<deegee_1> :-)
<deegee_1> very interesting if users don't know what exactly you are doing in the building
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its better and safer i think if they dont
<deegee_1> i realised
<Kilos> like no one can see my external from windows pcs
<deegee_1> yep
<Kilos> boetie couldnt understand it with his i5 win7 lappy
<Kilos> and i saw everything of his
<Kilos> he wasnt impressed
<deegee_1> lol
<deegee_1> he shouldn't be
<deegee_1> running 3 vm's atm
<Kilos> but my son is now using kde 12.04 0n his lappy with win7 in vbox to do all their work stuff
<Kilos> my pc would die
<Kilos> how much ram you got
<deegee_1> 3G so far
<Kilos> and what cpu
<deegee_1> centrino duo
<deegee_1> dell d430
<Kilos> whats that
<deegee_1> laptop
<Kilos> talk in intel comparison
<Kilos> ja but what core cpu
<deegee_1> intel
<Kilos> dual qaud i5 i7
<Kilos> quad
<deegee_1> dual i think it should be
<deegee_1> hold on
<Kilos> oh and thats fast enough
<Kilos> then i can build a faster mboard sooner and cheaper
<deegee_1> Processor : Intel® Core™2 CPU U7600 @ 1.20GHz × 2
<deegee_1> happy with the speed
<Kilos> only prob this mboard is it can only take ddr ram and no more than 2g
<Kilos> wow core2
<deegee_1> had a spill of coke the other day on the keyboard
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> can get them for R450 i think
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> no food or drinks near pc
<deegee_1> cleaned it up with spirits
<deegee_1> all good now, just 3 keys stuck now and then there and there
<deegee_1> also got a netbook, 32 bit
<deegee_1> not using it for now
<Kilos> you gotta be careful. spirits removes the insulation off the pc boards
<Kilos> get 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> spanjaard lubricating switch cleaner
<Kilos> or servisol
<deegee_1> plus work macbook and dell i7 
<Kilos> great for electronics things
<deegee_1> will get some from builders warehouse
<Kilos> even fixes scratchy volume controls
<Kilos> electronics shops only i think
<Kilos> communica maybe
<deegee_1> got full back of laptop on 5TB external storage
<Kilos> where are you?
<deegee_1> ok, will tyr them tomorrow
<deegee_1> rietfontein
<Kilos> wait i get place addy
<Kilos> 24th and something
<deegee_1> elelctronics123
<Kilos> chinese shop
<deegee_1> i'm at 17
<deegee_1> moot pollice station street
<deegee_1> s/pollice/police
<Kilos> i think its ben swart . cant ask now sis sleeping
<deegee_1> electronics123 i think it is
<deegee_1> inetpro mentioned it sometime ago
<Kilos> there is a pc repair shop
<Kilos> over the road is a tiny chinese shop
<deegee_1> on ben swart?
<deegee_1> chinese? why not japs?
<Kilos> its just off the corner. will give you the street name when sis wakes
<deegee_1> konbanwa.... konichiwa
<deegee_1> lol
<Kilos> lol
<deegee_1> tomorrow is fine
<Kilos> they were the cheapest i could find when i was still mobile
<deegee_1> ok
<deegee_1> will check them out tomorrow after work, would you know perhaps what time the closing?
<deegee_1> if they haven't relocated
<Kilos> ill leave a message with maaz tonight so you can get it whenever
<Kilos> not sure if 4pm or 5
<Kilos> they been there years'
<Kilos> that spray clean keys lekker too
<deegee_1> hope they are still intact
<Kilos> all my pc stuff is old and half was stuck. but all good now
<Kilos> 2 cans spray later
<deegee_1> 2 cans?
<deegee_1> ok
<deegee_1> watching aston villa & west ham" football
<deegee_1> l8r oom
<Kilos> ty very much
<deegee_1> np oom
<Kilos> yeah man they like doom cans
<Kilos> spray on
 * deegee_1 waits for man u
<deegee_1> :-)
<deegee_1> cheers
<Kilos> chow now
<Kilos> Maaz, tell deegee_1 its in ben swart street where it crosses 24th avenue. pc repair shop is up a ramp. chinese shop is over the road
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell deegee_1 on freenode
<inetpro> hmm
 * inetpro heard his name being whispered somewhere
<Kilos> hehe naand inetpro 
<Kilos> jy het ... vergeet
 * inetpro watching you
<Kilos> long scroll back
<Kilos> why me
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> goeienaand oom
<Kilos> ek en +2 het baie gesels
<inetpro> ek kan so sien ja
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> vbox werk
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> nou soek ek nog erger n vinniger pc
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ubuntu sukkel in vbox. pc te stadig en ram te min
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> kyk hoe lelik
<Kilos> http://is.gd/tWYAu0
<Kilos> maar baie vinniger
<Kilos> sal miskien tinycore try in vbox volgende
<inetpro> Kilos: and your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<nlsthzn> agreed, all those icons on the desktop are ugly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya whatever that is inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: without that it will be slow
<Kilos> maybe a core2 will be better
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you finish Squirm 
<Kilos> ?
<Squirm> I did
<Kilos> well done , and you not even dead
<Squirm> you sure about that? :/
<Kilos> yeah if you can yawn you still kicking
<Squirm> I was damn tired. but that was fine. just got kind of cold to the bone at about 30min
<inetpro> Kilos: hardware virtualization
<inetpro> To run KVM, you need a processor that supports hardware virtualization. Intel and AMD both have developed extensions for their processors, deemed respectively Intel VT-x (code name Vanderpool) and AMD-V (code name Pacifica)
<Kilos> inetpro, i actually find it weird to say virtual when its using my drive so its not virtual
<inetpro> Kilos: you can still run virtual machines, but it'll be much slower without the KVM extensions
<Kilos> so if i put a core2 cpu in then i will have that inetpro ?
 * Squirm plays with his new phone
<inetpro> Kilos: just make sure it supports virtualisation
<Kilos> is it only the cpu that decides
<inetpro> and on top of that extra RAM will also help
<Kilos> ya thats why i want a mboard that can take ddr3
<Kilos> no place here
<Kilos> and that 1g that gave grief here rebooting all the time runs fine in other pc
<Kilos> can rams fight with each other?
<Kilos> clash
<inetpro> it's best to have the same ram 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ddr is hard to find
<Kilos> ddr1 and up plenty
<Cantide> hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> nlsthzn, all those icons are stuff i use to make things work. if i store in folders i cant find them again
<Kilos> except the one bottom right
<Kilos> hi MxG 
<Kilos> deegee_1, did maaz give you the message
<deegee_1> yes Kilos 
<Kilos> just watched carte blanche about eskom increases
<deegee_1> thank you kindly
<Kilos> what a messup
<deegee_1> eishkom
<Kilos> they want to buy new power stations but want to pay cash for them hence 16% pa increase
<Kilos> yw
<deegee_1> i'll go to the shop during the week.
<Kilos> that stuff is safe to spray on motherboards and pci and cpu connections
<deegee_1> yeah. tnx
<Kilos> and all over where dust has got gooey
<deegee_1> will let you know when i got it
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> ohi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hoi Kilos :p
<Kilos> yo charl_ 
<Squirm> Huawei Ideos X5
<Squirm> my new phone
<Squirm> I like very much
<inetpro> Squirm: how did it go at the big swimming pool?
<Squirm> inetpro: I think I got about 34
<Squirm> but otherwise - death
<inetpro> well done!
<inetpro> Squirm: what made you purchase the X5?
<Squirm> inetpro: it was free on Vodacom Topup 135 - Sooooo much better than all the other phones
<inetpro> better than all the other phones?
<inetpro> what other phones?
<Squirm> well, blackberry, nokia's. and then there was the Sony Xperia Tipo which is half the 3/4 of the size(all touch screen, actually makes the touch hard to use)
<inetpro> Squirm: how much do you pay per month for the Topup 135?
<Squirm> I would have had to pay in R500 for the Samsung Ace Advance
<Squirm> which I also don't think is as good
<Squirm> inetpro: R135
<inetpro> sounds like a good deal
<Squirm> 800Mhz processor, 512mb RAM, Android, GPS, HSPDA
<Squirm> and it sits nicely in my hand
<Squirm> 5Mp camera - as apposed to the Tipo's 3
<Squirm> and flash, Tipo didn't have a flash 
<Squirm> I'm actually really happy
<Squirm> + 100mb data pm for 12 months
<deegee_1> Kilos: would you know how much they charge for a can? +/-
<Kilos> how much deegee_1 ?
<Kilos> last can i bought was about R26
<deegee_1> yeah...
<Kilos> they go a long way
<deegee_1> ok
<Kilos> is it still R26
<Kilos> mine lasted years the 2 cans
<deegee_1> not sure, will find out and will let you know
<Kilos> ok
<deegee_1> lasts that long?
<Kilos> yeah you clean once and then its clean for years
<Kilos> like where you messed on keyboard you only clean where the mess is
<Kilos> but whatever the cost its the best for electronics stuff
<Kilos> spanjaard is half the price of servisol
<Kilos> but works as well i think
<deegee_1> noted
<Kilos> hehe works on drowned cell phones as well
<Squirm> anyone have an Android irc app preference?
<Kilos> are those the fones that can play ingress
<Squirm> should be
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> doesn't work on my phone :/
<Squirm> I was looking forward to that
<Kilos> haha then you can join the fly and mage
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> you bought the wrong fone
<Kilos> i go eat
<superfly> Squirm: if you have a quassel core you can use quasseldroid 
<Squirm> superfly: quassel core?
<Squirm> oh
<superfly> yup, an irc bouncer
<Squirm> the core of quassel
<Squirm> hmm
<superfly> yes
<superfly> sits on a server somewhere 
<Squirm> yeah
<superfly> and then you can use the client to connect
<Squirm> guy at the shop told me to run my battery flat before I charge it 5 hours. I started playing at like 17:30 and it's gone from 10% to 7%
<Squirm> superfly: thanks, will look into it
<superfly> the official client runs on Linux, Mac OS X and windows 
<superfly> and then quasseldroid also connects
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> I use xchat, but will try Quassel
<superfly> actually really interesting because quasseldroid is written in Java (duh) where Quassel is written in C++ and uses Qt for sending data between the client and the core 
<superfly> so the dude who wrote quasseldroid had to completely reimplement Qt's serialization in Java
<Squirm> I see that
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> it died
<Squirm> all's good
<inetpro> Squirm: now why would you not be able to play ingess on that?
<inetpro> ingress as well
<inetpro> superfly: is it heavy on resources?
<Kilos> where would i find this for virtualbox. or mustnt i worry about usb2
<Kilos> Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack 
<Kilos> google shows the virtualbox download not that extension pack
<Kilos> and i dont see it in synaptic
<Kilos> if its in muon ill have to try kde with virtualbox
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not 100% sure but I think it is virtualbox-guest-additions
<Kilos> oh thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> then again that might not be what you want
<inetpro> I would not worry about the usb thingy
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> doesnt it give modem better performance
<Squirm> Kilos: any reason you want to run the modem from within a virtual machine?
<Kilos> yeah i wanna see 10.10 work properly in there
<Kilos> found where it can enable the data card'
<Kilos> very interesting this vbox thing
<superfly> inetpro: not that I've noticed, but I don't use it that often as I'm usually in front of a computer screen
<superfly> Kilos: why are you trying to install VirtualBox?
<Kilos> its installed and ive run 12.04 on it and xp now wanna see maverick and compare all the speeds superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: have you got 4 gigs of RAM and a dual core processor?
<Kilos> nope superfly 
<superfly> then why do you have VirtualBox? 
<Kilos> looking and dreaming of better mboard cpu and ram
<Kilos> few more months if i dont need meds
<smile4ever> bye :)
<inetpro> nag smile4ever
<smile4ever> dankie inetpro
<smile4ever> jy ook
<smile4ever> :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> who's Peer?
<inetpro> this guy keeps resetting the connections
<charl_> :D
<charl_> i think he's a guy working at the ITU and kilos just said something that upset china
 * Kilos wondered why everyone is so quiet.
<Kilos> got disconnected
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Vince-0> PEACE OUT!
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-03
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> port 8001 dont work
<Kilos> kycheng> network issue, can't confirm is ddos or not yet
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi 23LAA0LIN you okes got funny nicks psy
<inetpro> yikes, he's back
<Kilos> who ine?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb psydroid_  inetpro 
<Kilos> freenode says network issues
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> nickserv is dead
<Kilos> port 8001 is dead there
<Kilos> i changed to 6667
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<inetpro> and eventually Nickserv is alive again
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> ACaD> There appears to be a sustained attack on Freenode servers at the moment. Staff probably won't reply until it's sorted.
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> 17mm weer gisteraand
<inetpro> Kilos: raining cats and dogs here in town 
 * inetpro chose a good time to get to the office when it stopped raining
<inetpro> I forgot to check the rain meter this morning
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi spinza 
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Kilos> hi drubin hows things
<inetpro_> ai!
<Kilos> <amblivious1> I guess the problem is they started a ddos attack on freenode but forgot that their c&c infrastructure uses freenode so now they can't stop it.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> dross> Thonneve: personally, I wouldn't mind if countries passed a self defense law allowing people to execute known spammers and those who commit acts like this.
<Golynx> morning o/
<Golynx> hmm its like freenode got DDOS'ed :/ i got in via roddenberry.freenode.net
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> yeah big attack ongoing now
<Kilos> <amblivious1> I guess the problem is they started a ddos attack on freenode but forgot that their c&c infrastructure uses freenode so now they can't stop it.
<Kilos> dross> Thonneve: personally, I wouldn't mind if countries passed a self defense law allowing people to execute known spammers and those who commit acts like this.
<Golynx> lol thats just stupid hackers
<inetpro> Kilos: don't listen to those guys
<Golynx> why do it to freenode of all places, they should pick on MS
<Kilos> ok was just reading
<Kilos> staff are quiet
<Kilos> it happens often
<inetpro> they won't talk until they have everything under control
<Golynx> 50GB/s is not that big of a ddos . The record was 300GB/s i think. 
<inetpro> we should actually set our channel to registered nicks only as well
<Kilos> yeah but they normally send out a warning
<Kilos> do it inetpro 
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> then noobs cant get on hey?
<inetpro> unless they register
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> you had to help me register remember
<inetpro> anyway I can't just do it
<inetpro> the founders will have to do it
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> and that won't just happen without a discussion
<Kilos> i thought you are so old you founded the internet never mind irc
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> inetpro, just an idea, is or can such an option be turned on/off at will then, that would be great
<Kilos> just to turn it on in bad times
<inetpro> Kilos: with the proper permissions yes
<Kilos> that is then the answer, sort it out man , dont just sit there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> skuus boetie
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> wb crash kid :-)
<inetpro> Someone 's having fun with #Freenode's #DNS entry.. Name: http://chat.freenode.net  Address: 127.0.0.1
<Kilos> since i changed prots ive been stable there
<Kilos> ports
<inetpro> Kilos: you are just lucky
<inetpro> it's not the ports that were down, it's the dns that is under attack
<inetpro> some of their servers resolve to localhost at the moment
<Kilos> well i couldnt connect via 8001 so switched to 6667 to get here. anything that works is good for me
<Golynx> ya 6667 is good
<Golynx> if freenode was on cloud this wont happen
<inetpro> so you should be stable as long as you stay connected
<inetpro_> ai!
<Kilos> AI!
<Kilos> this is bad
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 25 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/19ZrMER || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> inetpro, man sox sucks. xchat sound dont work on 64bit
 * Kilos digs deeper
<inetpro> Kilos: No manual entry for sucks
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> freenode did the dns to localhost on purpose
<inetpro> Our DNS has not been hijacked. Changes to http://chat.freenode.net  were to reduce load
<theblazehen> hi all, Kilos
<Squirm> seems like everything is back
<theblazehen> squirm: What broke?
<Squirm> Freenode
<theblazehen> ah
<magespawn> that was pretty hectic
<magespawn> i also lost all the company websites hosted in the states
<magespawn> any suggestions for a good RDP client for lubuntu?
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> sjoe they killing us today
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> they say it's fixed now
<Kilos> my xchat wont connect at all
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> using opera now
<inetpro> huh?
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> maybe you changed something
<Kilos> xchat just wont connect
<inetpro> what address and port?
<Kilos> ive gone through everything about 10 times but will try again
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> evening
<theblazehen> Kilos, mine did the same like 2 hours ago
<theblazehen> And I'm still using it :(
<inetpro> Kilos: can you do a dns lookup of irc.freenode.net ?
<inetpro> or chat.freenode.net
<inetpro> host chat.freenode.net
<inetpro> or 
<inetpro> nslookup chat.freenode.net
<inetpro> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002
<Kilos> ai! its my xchat on 64bit unity thats sick
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> this 32bit works fine
<Private_User_Web> evening all
<Kilos> hi Private_User_Web 
<Private_User_Web> mmm...
<Private_User_Web> hi Kilos 
<superfly> freenode is suffering a DDoS
<superfly> or was
<Kilos> whats with the nick?
<Private_User_Web> I am connected via the webchat
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Private_User_Web> I am unable to connect using Thunderbird which I normally use
<Kilos> my xchat is also broken on one drive
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Private_User_Web> thought there was an issue with the server cause the error I get on Thunderbird is "Lost connection with server"
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos ...
<nlsthzn> good timing
<Private_User_Web> but I read above, according to superfly freenode is suffering DDoS
<nlsthzn> just got back from karate practice
<Kilos> yeah freenode was killed with the attacks
<superfly> [As Globa As I Can Notice] Sorry folk! We're currently having the DDOS.  I guess it will stop at some point. We do not have any information for you about it at this time. Have a cup of tea, or watch TV for a while until it blows over.
<Kilos> all day
<Kilos> yay nickserv woke up too
<Private_User_Web> so I guess I will have to wait before my client is able to connect superfly 
<Kilos> im gonna go back to the 64bit drive and see if i can fix xchat
<Kilos> hold thuimbs guys
<Kilos> thumbs too
<Private_User_Web> cool stuff, I will be back later people when I can connect using my client. Be Back Later :D Cheers...
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> freenode staff is on twitter at https://twitter.com/freenodestaff
<inetpro> at 18:23 they wrote: "services are back up \o/" https://twitter.com/freenodestaff/status/430375969019289600
<Kilos> sjoe something vewry sick there
<Kilos> installed konversation and that also says maybe i mispelled irc.freenode.net
<inetpro> Kilos: use chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> ah ok ill try that ty
<Kilos> you think this one be broken?
<inetpro> see https://twitter.com/freenodestaff/status/430399490327977985
<inetpro> not sure why that would make a difference though
<Kilos> im on 32bit again and them settings work so what got corrupt
<Kilos> ok lemme go try that . but why does this irc.freenode.net work then
<Kilos> i was online there this morning with the same settings
<Kilos> did them ddos guys kill me
<Kilos> lemme go try
<Kilos-> ty inetpro it works with chat
<inetpro> strange
<Kilos-> but why the other drive still works with irc????
<inetpro> what happens when you lookup the dns records for irc.freenode.net ?
<Kilos-> i dunno how to do that
<inetpro> host irc.freenode.com
<Kilos-> herew?
<inetpro> Kilos-: vs host chat.freenode.com
<Kilos-> here?
<inetpro> cli
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> sec
<Kilos-> http://slexy.org/view/s2UkNmt1hL
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> same thing
<Kilos-> i been hacked eeeek
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos-> it worked this morning man
<inetpro> stop having those windows nightmares of yours
<Kilos-> lol
<inetpro> they clearly changed something 
<Kilos-> no man
<Kilos-> it still works with irc on the 32bit drive
<inetpro> did you not see the tweet I gave you?
<Kilos-> ya but the other one works
<Kilos-> explain that
<inetpro> I don't know the inside details dammit
<Kilos-> rofl
<Kilos-> dont dammit me dammit
<Kilos-> hee hee  heeee
<inetpro> the staffers they recommend using chat.freenode.net
<inetpro> there will be a reasoning behind that
<Kilos-> and i betcha if i go to konversation on kde the irc.freenode.net will work
<inetpro> hopefully they will explain it in time
<Kilos-> yeah
<inetpro> please move on
<Kilos-> if i get sorted lekker ill go ask them
<Kilos-> hi georgl 
<inetpro> wb georgl
<georgl> evening
<inetpro> Kilos-: you have a funny tail
<Kilos-> oh sorry
<georgl> freenode on the blink again today
<Kilos-> ddos attacks all day
<Kilos-> bad ones
<georgl> thought so
<inetpro> this was the worst I have seen
<inetpro> at least what I can remember
<Kilos-> yeah 
<Kilos-> ive never been alone in the channel before
<Kilos-> that i can remember
<nlsthzn> netsplits it can happen often
<nlsthzn> forever alone :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn: obviously, but today was more than just normal netsplits
<nlsthzn> saw the tweets...
<nlsthzn> for $20 I can ddos any site/serves for something like half an hour
<nlsthzn> add a couple of $20 and it gets nuts
<Kilos-> whew
<nlsthzn> and it is all "legit" services that people use to test there systems... but anyone can use it and they don't audit where you point there services :/
<nlsthzn> reallly stupid
<Kilos-> whew
<nlsthzn> someone is angry and some or other online gaming event... bam, ddos one of the players and it is game over for them... retarded
<inetpro> hmm... hopefully those staffers have learned a thing or two out of this
<Kilos-> they must try trace them and charge them with the law
<Kilos-> peeps that do that dont have rights
<Kilos-> how many peeps were of line today because of a handful of fools
<inetpro> at least we don't have to rely solely on irc these days
<Kilos-> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos-: see http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html <--click on attacks at the top
<Kilos-> dont see attacks
<Kilos-> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't see a map?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you don't have flash installed?
<Kilos> wow i should have
<Kilos> oh maybe not on 64bit here yet
<nlsthzn> great ... using dd command I can easily put ubuntu on a 2gb flashdrive but using unetbootin it runs out of space >.<
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> wb Tonberry
<Tonberry> hi
 * inetpro was wondering who that Guest90939 might be
<Tonberry> chanserv gave me the boot at some point
<inetpro> nice to see a clean list of nicks again
<Tonberry> or nickserv
<Kilos> uh oh
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
<Maaz_> charl: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "ask charl what is a kloterij?" 3 days, 23 hours, 14 minutes and 49 seconds ago
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<inetpro> Kilos: they still not quite back to normal
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> tonberry you became a guest again
<inetpro> @freenodestaff 20:55 PM - Please bear with us services seem to be a bit lagged at the moment.
<Kilos> shame they struggled today
<inetpro> ah, and I see the first global notice of the day as well
<charl> question - right now i am using terminator but am not really happy with it - can anyone give me a suggestion for a better terminal emulator?
<charl> preferably something minimalist
<charl> i use tmux now for managing "windows"
<inetpro> wb charl
<charl> inetpro: a kloterij is dutch for when people make a mess of things :)
<inetpro> ok
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: likes making a mess, but at least he's willing to learn from it and clean it up again :-)
<charl> :)
<inetpro> Kilos likes*
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193045
<magespawn> Good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> charl: why you looking at minimalist terminal emulator?
<magespawn> anyone what has been happening today with the net?
<inetpro> charl: and what OS?
<inetpro> magespawn: broken
<charl> inetpro: gnu/linux and it's just because i want something as simple and fast as possible
<charl> inetpro: terminator has too many default key bindings that get in the way and doesn't seem to be too stable
<charl> inetpro: konsole actually works really well but it's too bloated (with the kde integration)
<charl> inetpro: so yeah, something simple, stable and minimalist
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> Indeed, very broken, i was hoping for a little more info though
<charl> does not need to have tabs or anything, preferably not in fact
 * inetpro is very happy with konsole
<Kilos> bad ddos magespawn 
<charl> yeah but i use i3 so i don't need to have all the kde stuff installed
<inetpro> magespawn: go to https://twitter.com/freenodestaff
<inetpro> talk to them
<magespawn> My terminator is very stable charl
<inetpro> what is i3?
<charl> magespawn: i sometimes have issues with libcurses applications
<charl> inetpro: http://i3wm.org/
<inetpro> They say the BMW i3 is the best electric car on the planet 
<charl> i want an electric motorbike, they seem to be getting popular now here
<magespawn> Something seems to have been affecting the company sites to
<charl> they look extremely lekker to drive
<magespawn> I mainly use it for ssh and a couple of  other things like mtr etc
<charl> nah i live on the terminal, i have needs :)
<inetpro> charl: tell us what you find when you do find it
<charl> lol ok
<charl> will do
<magespawn> Not quite there yet but getting there fast
<charl> i will ask around and google more
<magespawn> I am learning to love byobu
<magespawn> Very useful
<inetpro> byobu is useful indeed, though can be irritating as well
<inetpro> too much activity to update the status notifications
<charl> i see it is based on tmux, that's good, i will try it
<inetpro> charl: or gnu screen, you choose the bindings
<magespawn> inetpro have you tried in on centos?
<inetpro> magespawn: yep
<magespawn> And?
<inetpro> same thing really
<inetpro> just the version is a bit older, I think
<magespawn> Cool beans, going to add it to the asterisk server tomorrow
<inetpro> but you need to add the EPEL repo
<magespawn> Okay, i should be abpe to get it right, i hope.
<magespawn> S/abpe/able
<inetpro> very simple indeed, just google it
<inetpro> though I must say I'm not yet at ease with how the extra repositories fit into the picture with centos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> night Kilos 
 * inetpro prefers installing only standard apps
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<inetpro> night Kilos
<magespawn> I take it is not standard for centos then?
<inetpro> nope, byobu was developed by a ubuntu guy
<inetpro> in fact his name is Dustin Kirkland
<inetpro> works for Canonical
<inetpro> but it's good to see that it's available in Centos
<inetpro> and perhaps other distros as well
<magespawn> I read his blog, that is where i first read about byobu, i think you recommended the blog
<inetpro> another one I missed in standard Centos was Munin
<charl> have a good evening all
<inetpro> night ChanServ
<magespawn> Lol
<inetpro> oops :)
<magespawn> charl is always quick
 * inetpro likes the simplicity of munin (http://munin-monitoring.org/)
<magespawn> Looks like more things to look at tomorrow
<inetpro> yep, time for a nap
<inetpro> good night as well
<magespawn> Good night inetpro
<magespawn> Good night all
<Private_User> finally, able to connect using client :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-04
<inetpro_> Guten morgen 
<inetpro_> Hmm... 
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos, inetpro, nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> and Squirm 
<nuvolari> yay, lost my tail
<nlsthzn> alo nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> wbb, xchat restart
<bduk> Moning Morning
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> hi drussell hows it?
<Squirm> hey all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy SilverCode 
<drussell> Kilos: good man, you?
<Kilos> goo ty
<Kilos> good too
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi charl
<Wolfeyes> man what a mission
<Wolfeyes> Gooday everyone...
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> Heya Kilos
<Wolfeyes> hey superfly, inetpro, nuvolari
<superfly> hi Wolfeyes!
<Kilos> hi xsm 
<Kilos> haha
<xsm> lol
<Kilos> what cant you get working
<xsm> I want battling just to connect to the net,
<xsm> then firefox, then pidgin
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you havent done sudo apt-get update
<xsm> I am sorting out slowly
<xsm> but eish
 * xsm waves
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
 * Kilos looking at xoscope
<Kilos> wassup Symmetria 
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you still here lad?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz_, large
<Maaz_> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Private_User> hello people
<Kilos> hi Private_User did you get your client sorted?
<Kilos> you gotta change from irc.freenode.net to chat.freenode.net
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Private_User> Hi Kilos, yes thanks it connected last night
<Kilos> cool, the pro helped me get my xchat going
<Kilos> here is an upcoming seminar on ddos attacks and how to protect yourself and business
<Kilos> http://is.gd/iI0LJc
<Kilos> dont know if other list members got it
<Private_User> hey anybody see this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkWePqTfD14&noredirect=1 ?
<Private_User> I wonder if it could be done without the scrubbing bubbles
<Private_User> some people on the net have some really outrageous ways of cleaning their computer components, some even use a dishwasher
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, Creating the new post failed. The result data could not be parsed.
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong with choqok
<Kilos> i dont see other tweets there either so lost now
<not_found> salute
<Kilos> oh not_found Golynx 
<Kilos> ohi i mean
<Golynx> hi Kilos & not_found
<not_found> alo :)
 * not_found wiggled his way onto IRC despite all the blocks :p
<Kilos> what blocks?
<Kilos> oh at work
<Kilos> well done
<not_found> :D
<not_found> good thing I was going out of my mind with boredom... plant running very smooth
<Kilos> good
<not_found> had some fun and games with ubuntu... valve now lets me stream games from the wife's windows pc to my ubuntu dekstop so I play it on my desktop but it runs on her machine ...
<not_found> opens up my whole steam library basically...
<Kilos> wow
<not_found> only down side that she can't use it while I play as it is literally running on her screen while I play... I only see a video of the action on mine
<Kilos> you gonna get into trouble
<not_found> going to have to play when she is sleeping ;)
<Kilos> and sleep outside with the camels
<not_found> perhaps... but it will be worth it (depending on what I am playing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Golynx, we got a scope in ubuntu i see. just need to work out how to send a signal from sig gen and then how to measure the frequency
<Kilos> called xoscope
<not_found> and to think I decided to re-install linux not to worry about playing games but to do something constructive like learn more python or some such... cures you Valve! :p
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> ah thats great Kilos
<Golynx> hope it works :)
<Kilos> yeah me too
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> i forgot what i wanted to ask 
<inetpro> 04/02 18:52:17 <Kilos> inetpro, Creating the new post failed. The result data could not be parsed.
<inetpro> 04/02 18:52:42 <Kilos> what am i doing wrong with choqok
<Kilos> that was hours after the ping
<inetpro> ok?
<Kilos> choqok not happy in unity
<inetpro> it is a kde app after all
<Kilos> i updated the agenda thing in admingoed
<inetpro> but technically should be able to function with the necessary libs
<Kilos> whew no good installing 64bit and keeping 32bit home unformatted
<Kilos> i will get it going
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> over 600m updating when reinstalling everything in synaptic
 * inetpro can imagine a few troubles
<Kilos> thats after apt-get and aptitude upgrades
<Kilos> but its running kiff now
<Kilos> only xchats bloep dont work
<Kilos> everything else rocks
<inetpro> why not just go back to 32 bit?
<Kilos> so next move will be 12.04 kde 64bit totally fresh clean install
<Kilos> no man i have a 64bit graphics card thats just lying here
<Kilos> cant use with 32bit systems
<Kilos> boot to cli
<inetpro> well clearly not all apps used by yourself are 100% ready for 64bit
<inetpro> is not a new problem that
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> but the 64bit os will use a 32bit card hey?
<inetpro> it's an old known issue, but things keep getting better
<inetpro> more and more developers now use 64bit
<Kilos> it runs lekker here
<Kilos> a bit faster than the 32bit unity i think
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> all godd there inetpro ?
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> sure thing
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> keep well and take rain kit tomorrow
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> gonna rain
<Kilos> temps 19/27
<Kilos> when under ten degrees diffs odds are good for rain
<inetpro> says who?
<inetpro> doesn't always work out that way
<inetpro> but thanks for the heads up anyway :-)
<Kilos> yeah but odds are good
<Kilos> say the old peeps
<Kilos> before my time
 * inetpro looking forward to seeing more waters falling from the skies
<Kilos> oh ya there is info inna mail about ddos stuff and how to fight it
<Kilos> http://interact.f5.com/2014Q2WEMEASeriesDDOSFEBENG_2-RegistrationPage.html?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRokvKzOeu%2FhmjTEU5z14%2B8pW6WxgYkz2EFye%2BLIHETpodcMTsViMr3YDBceEJhqyQJxPr3DKdMNydh%2BRhbqCw%3D%3D
<Kilos> lots gonna fall
<Kilos> sorry i didnt shorten that first
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> no thank you
<Kilos> i wanted to ask you if i should forward the mail to our list
<inetpro> who paid you to promote that?
 * not_found also likes choqok... and will be using it again soon once kubuntu is installed :p
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i dunno what it is even man
<Kilos> its a mail i received
<inetpro> junk mail
<inetpro> delete
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> well sue me for not knowing that
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> did you ask for it?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> it is called SPAM
<Kilos> from where?
<inetpro> ai!
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> oh then i can hit it with sugarplum
<Kilos> dont want spam mail
<inetpro> Kilos: and why so quiet now?
<inetpro> not_found: how goes?
<not_found> at work and out of my mind with boredom inetpro , how about you?
<Kilos> just now you tell me to move on please
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
<Kilos> not_found, install xoscope and work out how to make it measure a incoming frequency
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> er...
<inetpro> not_found: /me getting ready to sleep
<not_found> I might too >.<
<Kilos> it is actually bedtime for ballies
<not_found> not so late yet in SA
 * not_found has 8 hours to go then he can go home...
<Kilos> ouch
 * inetpro has 8 hours to sleep then have to go to work again
<not_found> then I will be sleeping :)
<Kilos> ok then night all. sleep tight.
<not_found> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-0UTN_cOy3-g/UvDuKbAf3uI/AAAAAAAADt4/nnsLSNwAytg/w463-h348-no/ctrl.jpg
<Kilos> keep busy not_found 
<not_found> night uncle Kilos 
<not_found> sleep tight
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> night oom
 * inetpro can see that not_found is very bored
<not_found> :p
<inetpro> not_found: please hold the fort
<inetpro> good night
<not_found> night inetpro 
<not_found> have a good one
<superfly> not_found: did you see the latest humble bundle?
<not_found> sid meyer?
<not_found> meier
<not_found> yup... but I have Civ 5 on steam already so not sure I want to bother ... (I can't open the link so can't really have a proper look at the moment)
<superfly> I have civ 4 on CD (or DVD)
<superfly> and I have civ 5 on steam
<superfly> it includes civ 3 and a bunch of DLCs
<superfly> oh, and some other sid meier classics
<Tonberry> no alpha centauri...
<not_found> but alpha centauri actually sucks
<not_found> :p
<Tonberry> pffft
<not_found> have you guys checked out openRA...
<superfly> not yet
<not_found> was playing a bit of Dune 2000 using the client...
<superfly> orly? cause I have dune 2000 original
<not_found> well it is a remake in a sense, better control of units and queing etc...
<not_found> it has two C&C games basically ported as well as Dune 2000
<not_found> search youtube "total biscuit red alert" and you can see it in action with some comments on it etc...
<not_found> or just download and play... easier :)
<not_found> I will be playing some Civ 5 very soon using Steam In-House Streaming from the wife's Windows machine... works amazingly well
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> never tried that before
<not_found> I got a mail that I am in the beta (don't remember requesting access) and was fiddling with it today before I went to bed for night shift... only issue is it runs the game on the Windows system so you can't do anything else on it so you basically lock up two PC's to play
<Tonberry> how do they pull off the real time video compression?
<Tonberry> hardware acceleration from a graphics card? 
<not_found> not sure exactly, all I know is the client PC that you use to actually play on only needs to be able to handle HD video playback... I saw that at 1360x768 resolution it was steaming about 1000kbps video and audio over the network ...
<not_found> and the latency for inputs where < 40ms... didn't notice any lag but I haven't played a FPS or something so can't really so for sure
<not_found> there are a number of videos of people showing it off... nice to see people playing things like Skyrim on netbooks :p
<not_found> one guy decided to try it out on a 4k monitor even >.<
<not_found> afaik the system is locked at max fps of 30 on full HD so when you go double the resolution the fps also halved... 
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-05
<Symmetria> YAY!
<Symmetria> Mirror server hardware arrived in London
<Symmetria> and is on its way to Kenya
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<inetpro> good morning
<Squirm> morning all
<inetpro> superfly: I rest my case
<inetpro> vodacom q3 results are confirming for me why we still need to see a massive reduction in price of data
<inetpro> despite all the inefficiencies they still manage to grow in revenue far too much
<magespawn> good morning 
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<inetpro> VD data revenue up 40.7% 
<inetpro> VC*
<magespawn> that sounds good, should by shares
 * inetpro calls it exploitation 
<inetpro> the average data used up 83.5% to 254 MB pm
<magespawn> s/by/buy
<Squirm> nuvolari: ?
<magespawn> some would argue that you do not need to use the product if you do not want to
<magespawn> i would argue that the cheaper the price the more people will use, and more people will use the product in total
<superfly> inetpro: ?
<Squirm> nuvolari: I'm sure you could get away with something like a USB webcam in a waterproof housing of some sort. Run motion on your linux machine, you can configure it to start recording when it does detect motion.
<Squirm> You could also probably find a 4 channel DVR and cameras for a good price at something like the china mall in Durbs
<inetpro> superfly: just referring back to our meeting the other day
<inetpro> I said price of data should still come down
<superfly> oh right
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> these guys are still smiling all the way to the bank without really improving it in a way that the public can notice a difference
<magespawn> indeed, looking after their bottom line, as always
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<inetpro> good morning ThatGraemeGuy
<inetpro> wb bduk1
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> inetpro that munin seems to be gem, i think you would make a fair teacher/mentor in the the practical side of network admin
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> magespawn: glad you enjoy it
<magespawn> indeed and a search for it also led me to this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_network_monitoring_systems
<magespawn> and so on
<magespawn> and this http://www.networkmanagementsoftware.com/network-management-software-smackdown
<inetpro> munin does just enough for my purposes but on a larger scale you would probably want other tools
<magespawn> at the moment there is only 8 desktops on this network 
 * inetpro doesn't see the point why anyone would want to buy a commercial product for the same purpose
<inetpro> at least not on a small scale
<inetpro> and as you noticed there are quite a number of choices available right there
<inetpro> would be quite a mission to try and investigate each one of them
<magespawn> yup there are a lot, but i will choose a few, and work my way through them when i have time
<Symmetria> sup
<inetpro> wb Symmetria
<magespawn> i have used spiceworks before, so i can use that as a benchwark of sorts 
<magespawn> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> so confirmed, mirror server hardware should leave London today for Kenya 
<Symmetria> all 150 terabytes of disk space and the giant server :) yay
<Vince-0> !
<Symmetria> 10gig network card
<inetpro> magespawn: most of what I have learned to know was from resources like this channel
<Symmetria> 192gig of ram
<Symmetria> dual 8 core xeon cpus
<Symmetria> 36 4 terabyte drives in arrays and a couple more internally 
<inetpro> Vince-0: hi
<Symmetria> and raided SSD's to boot off 
<inetpro> Symmetria: interesting that you would use raided SSD's
<inetpro> *to boot off
<inetpro> Symmetria: what OS are you installing?
<Symmetria> inetpro just makes things a little quicker and considering the investment in the server it didnt make much difference to the price 
<Symmetria> ubuntu server 
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> you really need that much ram?
<inetpro> would be very interesting to know more details of your setup
<Symmetria> inetpro the ram is to stop disk thrashing when doing releases
<Symmetria> so its all cached in ram
<Symmetria> inetpro basically the mirror server is a dell R720
<Symmetria> with dual xeon cpus
<Symmetria> and 192 gig of ram
<Symmetria> 10gig network card plugged straight into the backbone
<Symmetria> behind the server are 3 dell powervault units 
<Symmetria> on dual channel eSAS connections
<Symmetria> each of those powervault units contains 12 x 4TB terabyte drives and the PV3200 has raid offload processors on it as well
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> and the software setup?
<Symmetria> software setup is ubuntu server, ftp server will be vsftpd, web server I'm still debating, probably lighttpd 
<Symmetria> we could easily run apache on there but I prefer not to run something so heavy for serving content 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<charl> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> morning charl
<Symmetria> I've also got permission from UFS to do initial syncs from them so we can do those at pretty high speed
<Symmetria> and Im working with sourceforge to get another mirror online there as well
<Symmetria> and Im looking at dedicating 2 x STM-1 to this project to europe purely for sync, alternatively I have a few hundred meg of bandwidth via the far east I can use
<charl> Symmetria: building mirrors again? fun stuff :)
<charl> where are you gonna be running them from? your basement? :)
<Symmetria> charl, lol, its going into the kenyan data centre, and it makes mirror.ac.za setup look like a joke
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<charl> Symmetria: sounds good !
<charl> i was listening to a talk by jason appelbaum at the 30c3 yesterday evening
<charl> absolutely shocking what the nsa has been up to, especially with the firmware hacking and router exploitations
<Vince-0> Haai mense
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> wat mekeer
<inetpro> Symmetria: I guess rsync is the one app that will probably need most of that RAM?
<Symmetria> inetpro rsync needs a fair amount, but its more about the tcp window sizes 
<Symmetria> when doing syncs to get proper throughput from international points over latency, you need large tcp windows
<Symmetria> and the moment you let your tcp window sizes scale, you start to chew through ram
<Symmetria> and linux gets very grumpy if you run outta ram for your tcp windows, it doesn't swap it properly and the box kernel panics
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> so you constantly tweak it or you have a standard setting?
<Symmetria> standard setting, 3meg default, scaling up to 64meg 
<inetpro> what settings do you tweak?
<inetpro> sorry for being lazy here
<inetpro> but obviously I don't have the same needs here and will probably never need to go there
<Symmetria> hold a sec, will give you details in a second
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro kicks his self
<inetpro> never say never
<inetpro> never is a long time
<Symmetria> net.ipv4.tcp_rmem
<Symmetria> net.ipv4.tcp_wmem
<Symmetria> net.core.rmem_max
<Symmetria> net.core.wmem_max
<Symmetria> those primarily and a few other settings
<charl> interesting
<inetpro> cool, thanks for that
<magespawn> never is all the time that ever is
<magespawn> Symmetria, i do not even understand what you are saying there
<magespawn> okay i see
<magespawn> wow turned up some awesome amounts of info just from searching those topics
<magespawn> more learning awesome
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t31/1492162_10152016874845528_930544194_o.jpg <=== kenya at its best
<charl> yeah that does really look kenya
<charl> nice wide angle photo
<charl> but low res :(
<Squirm> Symmetria: a friend of mine is in Kenya too, https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/q77/s720x720/1901698_10152226393980350_1099786999_n.jpg
<Squirm> charl: be careful what you wish for, Symmetria's images are normally massive
<charl> Squirm: one white leg and one brown leg?
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> how's it going
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> shadow?
<Squirm> or fell asleep on her side
<charl> her... yeah i thought it looks like female legs :)
<charl> i'm off, work needs to be done
<charl> have a good day all
<magespawn> later all
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> latet all
<magespawn> later too
<Kilos> evening everyone
<not_found> o/
<magespawn> Good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> lo not_found 
<Kilos> in between everyone else
<not_found> how is everyone ?
<magespawn> Hey , how's it going?
<magespawn> Hi not-found
<Kilos> dunno been offline all day
<Kilos> you guys mustnt miss next meeting
<magespawn> I noticed
<Kilos> hopefully we gonna get some changes made here
<magespawn> How so Kilos?
<Kilos> been thinking about the pros suggestion to allow only registered nicks here
<Kilos> i like if its switchable
<Kilos> some noobs need help getting nicks registered
<magespawn> Registered makes it easier to control
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> 'sup people, Kilos, magespawn, not_found
<magespawn> There channels and help for that
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<magespawn> Hi Private_User
<Kilos> he said it is a switchable option magespawn so thats good
<Kilos> just switch on in troubled times
<Private_User> but how many people here don't have registered nicks?
<Kilos> ?
<Private_User> I thought all people on this channel had registered nicks
<Kilos> it will definitely stop bad dudes/trolls
<magespawn>  That might create problems on its own Kilos
<magespawn> Private_User the ones that cause problems
<Private_User> lol ok
<Kilos> explain magespawn 
<magespawn> Well if some people come here without a registered nick, then try to get back when it is switched on, could cause misunderstanding and frustration
<magespawn> Expecially for the casual visitors
<Kilos> we can explain to noobs they gotta register their nicks to use this channel
<magespawn> S/expecially/especially
<Kilos> but thats why i say we need it switchable
<Kilos> like the fly spent a day and night banning nicks from one idiot
<not_found> -1 on the suggestion
<Kilos> busy peeps havent got that kinda time to waste
<Private_User> but how would you know there is a noob trying to get onto the channel if their nick is not registered. some users will just say flip it I will use #ubuntu
<magespawn> Imagine a shop that is only open a certain times but you do not know when, how long would you carry on going there?
<not_found> one idiot should just have been banned on the IP level for a day or two
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i said we can switch it on only when there are probs and the rest of the time it can be as is now
<Kilos> you didnt see it not_found 
<not_found> and the same person that switches it on can just ban the person
<Private_User> but what if that shop gives excellent service and lotsa freebies and the goods are all half the price of the normal price
<not_found> you can ban on ip level and then no matter what nicks he chooses he is banned
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> he kept coming back from different proxies and different nicks
<not_found> and he has been back how many times?
<Kilos> maybe 20 or 30 in that one day and night
<not_found> and since then?
<Kilos> and gave threats
<Private_User> so who is that guy, a local?
<Kilos> ya
<not_found> just be careful not to make things worse by trying to make it better ;)
<Kilos> we can discuss it at next meet
<Kilos> get the channel owner here too
<Kilos> he was here on the trouble day
<Private_User> wow who is the channel owner?
<Kilos> highvoltage
<Private_User> must have been a real shock when he entered that day
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> no he is a long time friend
<Kilos> just was busy overseas for some years
<not_found> sarcasm missed
<not_found> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6JvTAGGEPgc/Uu9kUk3GAGI/AAAAAAAAAns/-q6JxOpc7pA/s460-no/ay56GpM_460s.jpg
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> imagine if we had to install software that way again, I would hate to be the person that gets that task
<not_found> and then you get one bad sector >.<
<Private_User> hehehe
<Private_User> btw people the ubuntu-za site when will it be up and running again?
<Kilos> well have to find out from tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> yeah, sorry I broke it. and I'm waiting for superfly to fix it :)
<magespawn> I remember  Win 95 upgrade was 15  disks and you had to have dos 6.22 and win 3.11 installed first and they were 4 or so disk each
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> yep and making a boot disk took 4 stiffy disks with win 2000
<not_found> oh wow
<not_found> last time I messed with stiffies was to install Warcraft 2 and that was compressed with arj unto 23 disks... what a pita
<magespawn> Back again
<Kilos> whew bad modem day
<magespawn> Brb
<not_found> up and down day connection wise I see
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> wow... [download] 100% of 1.33GiB in 00:31
<nuvolari> seconds
<nuvolari> not minutes
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> was jy beroof
<Kilos> wow that is fast
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ja :-/ al die koper pype 
<Kilos> ai@
<nuvolari> en hulle was vandag WEER hier om die bietjie wat oor is ook te vat
<Kilos> ai! ook
<Kilos> vervang met plastiek pype
<nuvolari> eish, I hope my vps stays up. just doing an upgrade
<nuvolari> ja oom, dit gaan nou 'n aluminium-composite wees
<nuvolari> ek hoop hulle los dit nou uit
<nuvolari> ek wil ook kyk of ek nie 'n kamera iewers kan opsit nie
<nuvolari> 'n spy cam
<nuvolari> ek wil net 'n idee kry hoeveel hier aangaan terwyl ek weg is
<Kilos> praat met mageorr dit
<Kilos> dis wat hy doen
<Kilos> magespawn
<nuvolari> ah, sal definitief, dankie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hello not_found :)
<not_found> hello nuvolari , how are you?
<not_found> quiet huh
<nuvolarii> whoopsie
<nuvolarii> :-/
<nuvolarii> restarted to get moar freebies
<not_found> wb then nuvolarii 
<nuvolarii> not entirely
<nuvolarii> can't see my system :O
<nuvolarii> :'(
<nuvolari_> ah!
<nuvolarii> tatah
<not_found> one of those days nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> not_found: uh-huh
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight. have a good shift not_found 
<not_found> thanks uncle Kilos ... sleep tight
<nuvolari> ugh, need 1 more reboot
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-06
<magespawn> good morning
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> and psydroid and inetpro 
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy too
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> Hoe gaan dit Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<bduk> ook goed dankie. Klink my ons krag gaan nou weer af wees so sal later weer sien
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> i go "broek" an ewe or 2
<Kilos> will explain later
<Vince-0> Hi
<magespawn> cool Kilos, good luck
<magespawn> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> lol ty magespawn one done now head bursting
<Kilos> so rest time is called for
<Kilos> hi mazal Xethron 
<Kilos> ohi superfly psyatw 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Kilos
 * Kilos looking for a manual for http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/belco_signal_generator_sg_2030.html but they dont have manuals in museums
<psyatw> hi superfly
<superfly> hi psyatw
<Xethron> hi Kilos
<plustwo> gud afternoon all o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> hi oom o/
<Kilos> i need some advice please. running 12.04 unity and kde in 32bit, how do i use a 64bit graphics card that uses nvidia-319 drivers on my 64bit unity
<Kilos> google talks about bumblebee and nvidia-cuda but i dunno if that will make the 32bit os use a 64bit card
<Kilos> i dont want to mess up first then need help fixing afterwards
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: ummmmm.... huh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> just install the nvidia drivers
<ThatGraemeGuy> bumblebee is for hybrid intel+nvidia graphics like you find on newer laptops
<Kilos> when i plug in the 64bit graphics both 32bit systems boot to command line
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you just have an nvidia card, you install the drivers
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure what you mean by "64 bit graphics"
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's a card
<Kilos> its a 64bit card
<ThatGraemeGuy> 32/64 bit is a software distinction
<Kilos> thats where im lost ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> running 64bit unity in additional drivers it installs nvidia-319\
<ThatGraemeGuy> that ought to be all you need AFAIK
<Kilos> on the 32bit systems i dont get any gui to look for additional drivers
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Kilos> they both boot to the prompt
<ThatGraemeGuy> well it's not really a solution as such, but my answer would be, stop installing 32-bit OS in 2014 :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you can try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-319' and reboot perhaps
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you're lucky maybe it just magically comes right
<Kilos> ill try it or i can install it now then plug in the card
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe
<Kilos> hmm... ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's really no good reason to be sticking with 32-bit though
<Kilos> only data
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh? o_O
<Kilos> got 9.1g of 32bit packages and 1g of 64bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai tog
<Kilos> like i can install 32bit and only use data for apt-get update
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, that's a problem i can't fix :-)
<Kilos> haha ty for your help ill give it a go
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're trying to use 2014 software with 1999 internet infrastructure ;-)
<Kilos> next week will get more airtime
<Kilos> but ill try install the 319 packages here now then plug in card and see\
<Kilos> wbb
<ThatGraemeGuy> win?
<Kilos> nope just came to see if there is a way to do the additional drivers thing from cli
<Kilos> but google dont find such an option
<Kilos> ive installed them so lets see
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> hello all you sexy people...
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> did a reinstall update/upgrade in under 1 hour
<Kilos> you at home?
<nlsthzn> I have done three installs and updates etc. today...
<nlsthzn> yup I am at home currently
<nlsthzn> xubuntu, switch to mageia back to ubuntu
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> whew what are you installing so much of?
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> chronic distro hopper I fear :'(
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> I messes up installing libre office in Xubuntu and then tried mageia and messed up installing the nvidia drivers so I went back to ubuntu...
<nlsthzn> will use it until unity crashes and I get miffed and then hop again
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i enjoy unity in 12.04 shape
<nlsthzn> some good improvements on the back end for 13.10... and some new annoying additions too :/
<Kilos> ah you havent looked at 14.04?
<nlsthzn> I downloaded it but decided not to install it and then get frustrated when a PPA I want to use doesn't work etc...
<nlsthzn> perhaps I should just have installed it :/
<nlsthzn> can always do a release-upgrade ...
<Kilos> if it is stable i might get that rather than go 64bit 12.04
<nlsthzn> well it releases in April so not long to wait...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> is there a way to get just a minimal install and then add your own gui?
<Kilos> you know what i mean?
<nlsthzn> there is a minimal CD.. when I tried 12.04 it ended up never booting from the intall >.<
<Kilos> the working os like in server mode so its only the kde and unity guis to add
<Kilos> because i want it in both guis
<Kilos> but 2 full downloads is too much
<nlsthzn> you can install ubuntu and add kde
<nlsthzn> or install kubuntu and then add unity
<nlsthzn> I would not do it personally
<Kilos> na i had bad things in kde onto unity
<nlsthzn> like I said I wouldn't do it personally and bad things will happen any which way
<Kilos> isnt getting the minimal and then adding the gui a better way
<nlsthzn> I don't know... there is always small things that is done on the primary install to make sure it works well that can get missed... perhaps
<Kilos> and adding gui to server installs?
<Kilos> inetpro, you learning to program in python?
<Kilos> Gustav H Meyer @inetpro · Feb 4 
<Kilos> Learn programming in Python faster with support and guidance from experienced developers #python #programming http://bit.ly/1lyP1uz 
<nlsthzn> I still want to check that link... I was at work and couldn't open it
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: no, not exactly
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening
<nlsthzn> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> what does not exactly mean
 * nlsthzn removed everyone and everything from circles in G+ ... now needs to put people in again in better circles... and now I am too lazy :p
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: price is excessive
<Kilos> price to learn python inetpro ?
<inetpro> that guided course yes
<Kilos> byteofpython is free
<Kilos> you will understand it easy because you know vim
<nlsthzn> I can imagine having some more direct mentoring will be pricey
<nlsthzn> vim != programming language 
<inetpro> guided training could be nice though
<Kilos> no man you can do it
<Kilos> get byteofpython and try
 * inetpro is to lazy
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> I started reading it... very boring
<Kilos> toolazy
<Kilos>  too also as well
<inetpro> ja ja, that one
<Kilos> too=ook
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> nlsthzn: if you had to choose a decent mobile phone now what would you choose
<inetpro> ?
<nlsthzn> hmmm...
 * inetpro waited long enough now
<nlsthzn> I haven't been looking recently... but as of 6 months ago it was a toss-up between the S4 and the HTC 1
<inetpro> wanted the Note 3 since November, now time to choose
<nlsthzn> but I must imagine there are newer ones now
<inetpro> apparently the S5 is coming soon, but I'm not waiting for that
<nlsthzn> if I could choose again I might have gone for one of the nexus phones
<nlsthzn> just for getting latest released android as well as installing ubuntu touch
<inetpro> hmm... still think is too early days for ubuntu touch
<inetpro> but we will get there eventually
<inetpro> especially with today's news, "Vodafone joins Ubuntu Carrier Advisory Group"
<Kilos> oh inetpro my 8ta is getting faster
<Kilos> peaked at 620 kB/s last night
<inetpro> Kilos: that is nice
<inetpro> just be more careful then
<inetpro> data will be depleted quicker
<Kilos> haha i downloaded the boot-repair cd images and then the 500g drive crashed and i lost all my isos
<Kilos> about 8 of them
<Kilos> now ive zeroed it and installed 64bit 12.04 and will update when i get data monday
<superfly> inetpro: the CAG is nothing to actually speak of. It just means they have input on what Ubuntu does, it has no effect on whether or not they will have Ubuntu phones
<Kilos> much better clean installing and not to a 32bit /home
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<nlsthzn> more likely to bite of they are part of CAG
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> superfly: may be, but I'm sure there will be an impact even if it is very small
<nlsthzn> and the note 3 is a fine phone inetpro :)
<inetpro> it might just boost the confidence of a few developers
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm currently eyeing what LG is doing. After all the Nexus phones are all made by LG
<nlsthzn> Yup :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-07
<Kilos> hi not_found nlsthzn psydroid and others
<Kilos> you here twice neelsie
<not_found> yup
<not_found> stupid unity not playing nice with xchat when I minimize to trat
<not_found> *tray
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i give it its own workspace
<not_found> when I click on xhcat in the tray it opens a new instances and doesn't bring back the old
<Kilos> i had that prob and if you start it again it then opens the first window again
<Kilos> dont close anything just open again
<Kilos> is that what you mean? the buddy list thing dont open
<not_found> sure I could do that...
<not_found> or did what I used to do and use the functionality built into the system
<Kilos> thats too involved for me
<Kilos> i like things simple
<not_found> it removes it from the unity bar and then if I get pinged I can see and hear it and I open it... helps a lot to declutter if you have lots of stuff open
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> thats why 9 workspaces are good for me
<not_found> eish
<Kilos> xchat pidgin an evo each have their own workspace
<Kilos> i like apartheid
<Kilos> hey neil do you whatsapp?
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> oh ya you do
<not_found> well I have to install again... installed a new rom again >.<
<Kilos> ive got a plugin for pidgin for it
<not_found> cool
<not_found> that can be handy
<Kilos> but then you need to get whatsapi and that eneded me with a github thing
<Kilos> and still aint found the whatapi to get or change a password
<not_found> er...
<Kilos> http://davidgf.net/page/39/whatsapp-on-your-computer:-pidgin-plugin
<not_found> sounds complicated and I am not sure how you will get passed the authentication via sms thing?!
<Kilos> they have a plan but its involved for me
<not_found> they mention pre-built binaries 
<Kilos> with modem-manager-gui installed you can see smses to the modem
<Kilos> i went the route of getting the plugin in pidgin. im lost with the binaries
<not_found> but you don't have a phone number when using broadband
<Kilos> ya the usb modem has a sim in
<not_found> ah ok... in my case no "modem" so no number :p
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/333850/how-to-install-whatsapp
<not_found> not that I can think of why I would really want to use whatsapp on my desktop :p
<Kilos> ive looked at a few sites for info on it. one okey shows it running in his pidgin
<Kilos> typing on cells is a pain
<not_found> perhaps uncle Kilos needs a better cell :p
<Kilos> and my cell dont do whatsapp
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man money goes to data and meds, the cell is for smses only
<not_found> not me that feels I need to use whatsapp :p
<Kilos> no place in head to learn more stuff
<Kilos> yeah i need to use it too but from here not an extra applience
<Kilos> ill keep slogging at it till i got it worked out. atm the whatsapp server keeps disconnecting my pidgin from it so i think its just the password thing still needs sorting
<not_found> already authenticated by receiving a sms
<Kilos> there is lots written about getting to ask for new password on the pc, thats where that whatsapi thing comes in
<not_found> reminds me of the days of trying to get mixit to work on the PC... every update of pidgin it would be broken again :p
<Kilos> just gotta find where it is hiding in the github thing
<Kilos> yeah the libpurple thing
<not_found> lol
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> i also battled with that
<Kilos> Squirm, helped me
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<not_found> morning inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy SilverCode :-)
 * not_found runs do-release-upgrade -d in terminal >.<
<ThatGraemeGuy> already? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> I usually wait for beta 2
 * not_found is hoping some of the work in Unity has paid off
<not_found> not that there has been so much focus on Unity for the last two cycles :/
 * Kilos hates these funny caption things to check if you are human
<Kilos> the whatsapp password change ones are the worst
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> i cant see the things
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> and no audio option
<not_found> :(
<inetpro> where do you even change a password for whatsapp?
<Kilos> https://whatsapp.zendesk.com/access/help
<not_found> when you try and use it on a desktop :p
<Kilos> can you see them not_found 
<inetpro> you sure that is official whatsapp support?
 * not_found doubts it... looks fishy
<Kilos> "WhatsApp Support : Password reset" https://whatsapp.zendesk.com/access/help 
<inetpro> why do they use the zendesk domain?
 * not_found isn't going to click random links from the internet
<Kilos> Maaz_, google  how to ask for a new whatsapp password
<Maaz_> Kilos: "WhatsApp Support : Password reset" https://whatsapp.zendesk.com/access/help :: "How do I associate my WhatsApp account with a new phone number ..." http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-associate-my-WhatsApp-account-with-a-new-phone-number-and-sever-ties-to-the-old-one :: "Problem with Whatsapp - YouWave" http://youwave.com/forum/index.php?topic=2067.0 :: "Sniff
<Maaz_> the WhatsApp password from your Android phone or iPhone" http://blog.philippheckel.com/201…
<Kilos> i got the plugin going in pidgin, just need to change a password and put in the new one they mail me
<Kilos> i cant get past this page because of the caption
<Kilos> https://whatsapp.zendesk.com/registration
<not_found> try another browser perhaps
<Kilos> ooo yay after about 20 another 2 words please sis managed to get one that works
<Kilos> w00000t
 * Kilos dances a jig
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> ohi sakhi wb
<not_found> working now uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> well im registered with them and changed password but it still dont login with pidgin
<Kilos> grrr
<not_found> :/
<Kilos> im not sure if i must still use the cell number or use my name to get it going there
<Kilos> will follow up
<Kilos> my biggest hassle on pidgin is always the setting up
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Vince-0> watching the RMS at UKZN recording
<Vince-0> need to get the license to release it online
<bduk1> More almal
<not_found> alo
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, all
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day :-)
<theblazehen> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy 64bit card dont work in 32bit system
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's no such thing as a 64bit graphics card, i told you
<Kilos> i even tried installing boinc stuff
 * inetpro tends to agree with ThatGraemeGuy
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy, maybe refering to x64 driver?
<Kilos> systems only works from command line
<ThatGraemeGuy> theblazehen: agreed, but in this case its the 32-bit edition of Ubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> so not relevant in this case
<Kilos> surely the card would work in buntu 32bit and 64bit if there wasnt such a thing as a 64bit card guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, it would
<ThatGraemeGuy> your problem is not what you think it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is no such thing as a 64bit graphics card
<Kilos> it only works from 64bit ubuntu
<Kilos> unity and kde 32bit boot to cli
<theblazehen> Kilos, that's one a fresh ubuntu install right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm guessing no :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> but let's not open that can of worms again :-D
<Kilos> im trying to find out why
<Kilos> both 32bits are old running 12.04s
<Vince-0> my graphics card is 384bit
<Kilos> the 64 was installed without the card in
<Kilos> why dont my systems work with it in then please
<Kilos> im not trying to be funny
<ThatGraemeGuy> neither am I man, i have no answer for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> all i'm saying is that what you are saying is not a thing
<Kilos> oj
<Kilos> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> a graphics card is just a graphics card, it will need 32-bit or 64-bit DRIVERS, depending on your OS, but the card is just a piece of hardware
<Kilos> well im totally lost because i tried installing nvidia-319 while in cli but that made no diffs
<ThatGraemeGuy> does a 32-bit livecd start a GUI?
<Kilos> i used the 319 because thats what additional drivers found in the 64bit system
<Kilos> i will try that 
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is an nvidia card, right?
<Vince-0> the "384bit" in my case is the bus width on the card
<Kilos> its a gainward geforce 210
<Vince-0> I think
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok cool, just checking :-)
<Kilos> HDMI and HDCP on the box
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'd try a livecd and see if that has a GUI
<Kilos> ok will do ty
<Kilos> wbb sometime. have a good weekend ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> Kilos: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results?
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta, you too
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> im lost inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehehe
 * inetpro just pulling Kilos' leg
<Kilos> that dont pull me outa the lost zone man
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> i want the thing to work from all drives her
<Kilos> here
<inetpro> Kilos: ThatGraemeGuy gave a good suggestion, might just work
<Kilos> im gonna try from livecd and if it works will install again and see
<inetpro> good idea
<Kilos> later then
 * theblazehen has a pfSense VM with 4 NIC's...
 * theblazehen is too lazy to VLAN
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Kilos, hmm?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen what a job
<Kilos> 3 installs
<Kilos> i think the prob is somewhere in the screen resolutions
<theblazehen> k
<theblazehen> k
<Kilos> if i leave it at 1024x768 i think it was then my 32bit 12.04 works but im scared to even try install the additional drivers or set the resolution more
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<theblazehen> Did you previously use nouveau, or the closed drivers?
<Kilos> if i change it to higher resolution the screen switches off
<Kilos> additional drivers show recommender as nvidia-313
<Kilos> recommended
<Kilos> will try that some time
<Kilos> im running on whatever comes with the basic install now
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> i was getting sad man . everyone says hardware got nothing to do with what os you using but mine kept crashing with the card in
<Kilos> n ow i just gotta find out how to set the resolution from cli then i think kde will work too
 * Kilos spits on inetpro 
<Kilos> he shoulda told me where to look
<theblazehen> Kilos, you can set xorg resolution from a terminal with xrandr
<Kilos> will look into that ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> np Kilos 
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<charl> how's it going ?
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm good !
<charl> doing some really cool stuff with capirca
<charl> Maaz_: google capirca
<Maaz_> charl: "capirca - Multi-platform ACL generation system - Google Project ..." http://code.google.com/p/capirca/ :: "Wiki Pages - capirca - Multi-platform ACL generation system ..." http://code.google.com/p/capirca/w/list :: "PolicyFormat - capirca - Access Control Policy Format - Multi ..." http://code.google.com/p/capirca/wiki/PolicyFormat :: "SLAC's modifications
<Maaz_> to the Capirca ACL management package ..." https://confluence.slac.stanford.edu/display/…
<charl> i'm busy writing a new version of a web frontend for it
<Kilos> ok
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi Golynx spin123456 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Golynx> cool sig-gen
<Kilos> did you see it?
<Kilos> ive forgotten how to use it and was looking for a user manual
<Golynx> ya i did, but dunno about how to use such devices
<Golynx> there should be a manual out there for it
<Kilos> haha ill work it out. seems i had money at one stage of my life
<Kilos> it was made in 1970
<Kilos> i think it came with a manual but thats long gone
<Golynx> 0.25 - 0.7 MHz seems a bit high though for its lowest setting
<Kilos> as soon as ive worked out how to get the signal to the pc and use xoscope or manage to find my freq counter then well see
<Golynx> i dont think you will get to generate below 250 Khz . You need at least 20 Hz minimum
<Kilos> well i found a board as well for putting test circuits together
<Kilos> called a project board
<Kilos> KandH  model gl24
<Golynx> ah nice , its those ones you just click in the components without soldering
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hows superfly and family?
<superfly> Kilos: fine, fine. superfly is busy, family are keeping superfly busy
<Kilos> hahaha
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Kilos> as long as you are all well thats good
<superfly> hi Golynx
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> hy kruip weg
<Kilos> hmm...
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<not_found> g night
<somaunn> hi Guys
<Private_User> evening people...or should I say very very very early good morning :D
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-08
<Kilos> morning charl theblazehen and others
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> Windows server taking forever to download...
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> haha you missed the spit
<inetpro> eish! 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> why you doing that to me? 
<Kilos> you supposed to point me in the right direction always man
<Kilos> whole prob with the graphics card is that my settings in /home arent set for 1024x768
<Kilos> until correct driver is installed pc keeps booting to cli
<Kilos> now all the drives see the 64bit card
 * Kilos sure you okes enjoy seeing me struggle
 * Kilos waits for this is not an official help channel
<theblazehen> hey inetpro 
<Kilos> but nvidia-current works so no need for the additional thing
<Kilos> maybe we need to add to the agenda the suggestion to make this an official help channel
<Kilos> too many good brains rest here
<inetpro> sorry, was afk last night 
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> will be with you in a few minutes 
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> we can only help based on the inputs we get 
<inetpro> please note, it is not a 64bit card 
<inetpro> Maaz_: assumption 
<Maaz_> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<inetpro> Kilos: don't make assumptions 
<inetpro> many times problems can be caused by old settings in the home profile 
<inetpro> always a good idea to test with a new blank profile if you have problems 
<inetpro> but I also forgot to mention that 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
<inetpro> also, if peeps don't help quick enough here, don't be afraid to go to #ubuntu for specific problems 
<not_found> morning all
<inetpro> just make sure you come back to share your solution with us in the end 
<inetpro> Hi not_found
 * inetpro got his self a new Galaxy Note 3 last night 
<not_found> hiya inetpro, all well?
<not_found> AWESOME!
<inetpro> awesome phone 
<not_found> congrats!
<inetpro> ty
 * inetpro wbbl
<Golynx> hey Kilos
<Golynx> 0.25 - 0.7 MHz is the minimum frequency ranges of your sig-gen
<Kilos> hi not_found Golynx ty inetpro 
<Kilos> was afk
<Kilos> Golynx, how do you know that?
<Kilos> where did you get that info
<Golynx> i saw it in the specifications link of the sig-gen you sent via pm
<Kilos> aha ty
<Kilos> i missed that, thought it could start fro nothing
<Golynx> there's not much use for frequencies lower than 100khz these days or even in 1970
<Golynx> unless if you wana chase away the bugs ofcourse
<not_found> o/
<Golynx> its easier to build your own bug repeller though, just make sure to cover your ears :)
<Golynx> Hi not_found
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now i need the diagram and component list from you 
<Golynx> didnt you save those 2 links i gave you
<Kilos> i have done a reinstall 3 times
<Kilos> so dunno anymore
<Kilos> nm not serious right now
<Kilos> im not browsing much till monday when i get airtime
<Golynx> hmm ok
<Golynx> i cant browse either lol
<Golynx> but its pretty simple circuits to make a basic frequency oscillator
<Kilos> maybe i must put the sig-gen on olx
<Kilos> if it cant kill noonoos its of no use to me anymore
<Golynx> ya thats a good idea
<charl> good morning
<charl> good afternoon, i mean
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<charl> dirty mugs again... Maaz_ you don't do your job
<charl> Kilos: how's it going
<charl> i've been busy this week, haven't been on irc much
<Kilos> great ty and you?
<charl> i'm good thanks
<charl> i think i had a light cold or something
<charl> but it seems to be over now
<charl> one of those colds that you don't know if you actually are sick or not...
<Kilos> good
<charl> oh my goodness, this is hilarious http://static.rubbingalcoholic.com/images/blog/troll_the_nsa.png
<charl> national security agency - not secret anymore with the troll face
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<Xethron> Kilos: jup
<Kilos> ohi Xethron 
<charl> Maaz_: seen cantide
<Maaz_> charl: cantide was last seen 10 days, 8 hours, 44 minutes and 53 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-01-29 07:41:28 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-01-29 07:41:36 SAST
<charl> he comes online early hours now from korea
<Kilos> ah
 * Kilos needs to rest. may be back later
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> quite here today
<not_found> quiet even
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi captine 
<charl> quiet bah
<charl> quit, quite, quiet.....
<charl> i don't get it
<charl> this island language
<Kilos> what are you on about charl 
<charl> this spelling
<Kilos> simple man
<Kilos> sound the words out
<charl> i think the end e throws me off
<Kilos> quit and quite are single sounds
<Kilos> quiet is 2 sounds
<charl> qui-et
<Kilos> ya
<charl> ah i see it now
<captine> Anyone had an issue when installing postgres on 12.04?  I installed it, but whenever trying to connect to it following the ubuntu help documentation (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL) my machine says postgres is not running.
<captine> ps hi charl.  Sorry...only saw your message now
<superfly> captine: I presume you've run "sudo /etc/init.d/postgres start" ?
<superfly> captine: and you've also checked the log files?
<captine> thanks superfly .  Tried the postres start... nothing happens.  am not sure which log file to check, but will try look there
<superfly> captine: well, all the log files for your system are typically stored in /var/log, so I suggest looking in there...
<captine> that's where i am
<captine> no postgres specific one.  looking at postgres docs to try figure it out
<not_found> quick look at my current desktop - http://youtu.be/GFJbkDUS028
<captine> looks really nice
<captine> makes me want to go diving
<charl> what is that not_found is that kde ?
<charl> makes me light headed that background :)
<not_found> kde 4.12.1
<not_found> kubuntu 13.10
<charl> ah very nice
<charl> that video had as a related video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SeS5IAYvdc
<charl> now i am watching it and there is a guy with a dutch name, i thought why does he have a funny accent
<charl> turns out he is from south africa http://ae.linkedin.com/pub/neil-van-der-veen/40/4/a38
<captine> lol
<charl> he is the architect in abu dabi
<not_found> :)
<not_found> cool
<charl> actually now that i click back you also have a dutch name
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oosthuizen
<not_found> ;)
<charl> from north-holland
<not_found> well the origin of the surname
<charl> dutch people picked surnames about 800 years ago during a french occupation
<charl> most people picked stupid surnames because they thought the surnames would leave along with the french
<charl> french left, surnames stayed
<charl> a lot of people simply picked the place they come from as the surname
<not_found> interesting
<charl> it was for taxation actually
<not_found> sucks :p
<charl> yeah you still get some stupid surnames drifting around, but most people had the offensive ones changed later
<charl> because some dutch actually picked blatantly offensive surnames to mock the french
<not_found> makes sense :D
<charl> there was somebody in the newspaper who had their name changed from "broekaf"
<charl> if you have an offensive surname you can have it changed for free
<charl> otherwise you have to pay a few hundred euro i think because it has to be updated everywhere
<charl> on your passport, id card, etc etc
<charl> all kinds of official documents and records
<not_found> well I am just stuck with a long surname :)
<charl> it's not that long, a lot of people have longer
<charl> you don't have a "tussenvoegsel" at least, i do
<not_found> :)
<charl> i read somewhere that in south africa you get our id cards now
<not_found> don't know... not been in SA for some time (except for a quick few days a few weeks ago)
<not_found> Kim Dotcom is one of my favourite people to keep an eye on currently :) 
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemalto
<charl> that company, had to find it back again
<charl> what is kim up to... hes doing a music site now ?
<not_found> baboom
<not_found> been playing with it for a bit... very slick html 5 and all
<not_found> and downloaded his album... it is dance music not my fave but works for background noise when playing games :)_
<charl> lol
<charl> i like dance but i am not crazy about his album, there are one or two good tracks though
<not_found> I have found a few that are catchy enough
<charl> a guy i know from efnet/ircnet now made his own house radio http://angelicfm.nl/
<charl> that's more my kind of stuff
<not_found> cool
<charl> i just opened a beer which is brewed in the same city as where i live
<charl> real local beer - very good
<charl> microbrewery
<superfly> not_found: quick question, what's a decent but "cheap" nvidia graphics card? I'm thinking about possibly upgrading mine, but I'm not sure what'll give me the best bang for buck at an affordable price.
<not_found> not so sure at the moment superfly...
<not_found> I seem many going for the 660
<charl> superfly: are you building a windows desktop? :)
<superfly> no, but I want to play some of my Linux games at a decent framerate
<charl> is linux + nvidia a safe combination ?
<not_found> some say the best
<superfly> It seems to be. I've stuck with nVidia for years
<charl> i had too many problems with nvidia in the past, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<charl> sometimes it works and then it breaks with an upgrade
<not_found> give me a sec just playing some heartstone brbr
<charl> haven't you guys heard what linux torvalds himself said about nvidia? :)
<superfly> only problem I've had is the stupid dkms not recompiling the kernel module when a new kernel is installed
<not_found> he gave them thumbs up now
<charl> linus torvalds sorry
<superfly> charl: ^^ what not_found said
<charl> ah when was this? haven't heard that yet
<superfly> about 2 weeks ago?
<charl> googling it now but only finding the finger from two years ago
<superfly> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57618221-94/torvalds-gives-nvidia-software-thumbs-up-not-middle-finger/
<superfly> OK, not quite two weeks ago
<superfly> a week
<charl> ah nice !
<charl> slightly older: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/nvidia-seeks-peace-with-linux-pledges-help-on-open-source-driver/
<not_found> but that has nothing to do with proprietary drivers in any case
<charl> this is great news
<charl> but yeah it will be a while before i would even consider using nvidia again
<charl> i am sticking firmly to intel hd for the moment
<superfly> meh. I've had so many issues with Intel, I would rather use ATI at this stage -_-
<charl> ati lol
<not_found> I didn't have any issues with ATI
<charl> what ever happened to the radeon drivers
<superfly> intel works fine if you aren't doing anything more than looking at terminals
<not_found> ran a hd 6850 and it works well
<charl> i would love to go back to amd but i abandoned them due to this nonsense with the radeon nonsense
<not_found> the new intel coming with the iris pro CPU's is pretty awesome for embedded
<charl> lol superfly i play 1080p using vlc without any problems whatsoever
<charl> but yeah i don't play any 3d games
<charl> oh i did my first experiment with raspberry pi the other day with raspbian
<superfly> charl: yes, video is also fine... games are another matter completely
<charl> superfly: yes that's true
<captine> am also tying to stick to Intel for now.  My laptop has nvidia optimus... what a pain
<charl> raspberry does 1080p no problem but don't even try doing any simple animations
<charl> but for many purposes it is good enough
<not_found> superfly: use this http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/ to get an idea of bang for buck
<captine> raspberry pie is soo expensive in SA
<superfly> at least I can play Portal on my current card... it's not so old that nVidia refuses to support it anymore
<not_found> I can play most games now on high and newer games on medium to low for high demanding games using a 8800GT which is 5 years aold
<not_found> the HD 6850 runs very well despite ATI drivers sucking
<superfly> charl: the RPi has a dedicated x264 hardware decoder, video will work fine
<charl> captine: how much does it cost?
<charl> superfly: i think raspbian doesn't use it fully
<captine> $25 overseas.  Seen it for close to or over R1000 here, depending on thecasing you get
<charl> or there was some other problem but we couldn't do much from a browser
<charl> iceweasel was it
<not_found> I was eyeing a 660 or perhaps one of the similarly priced 7 series from nvidia
<captine> could be wrong, but that's what I saw the otherday
<superfly> captine: eish! I got mine for about R360
<captine> really.  Nice.
<superfly> but that was *just* the pi
<captine> where?
<superfly> and I got it via RS Components
<charl> captine: in NL it costs like 30 euro
<superfly> mine was part of hte second batch of 10,000
<charl> captine: which i think sounds like a fair price
<captine> yip
<captine> oneday... i normally have my mac mini server plugged into the TV, but would prefer a small pie or dedicated media centre
<superfly> not_found: thanks!
<charl> people enjoy your evening, i'm off
<Kilos> sleep tight night owls. see ya tomorrow
<charl> have a good weekend
<captine> superfly,  what do you use the pie for?
<charl> good night Kilos 
<captine> media playback?
<captine> night
<superfly> captine: nothing at the moment... I want to give it to my eldest
<superfly> he's still a little young right now
<not_found> np superfly, hope it helps :)
<captine> nice
 * not_found loving Heartstone and works well in Wine :DDDD
<superfly> not_found: did you see the latest humble bundle?
<not_found> yup... I think we did discuss it the night it came out actually :p - It is awesome value for those that don
<not_found> *don't already have the games
<superfly> yup
<not_found> very late here... I go sleep now... night ZA land
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-09
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<psydroid> good afternoon charl 
<charl> hoi psydroid, hoe gaat het
<psydroid> het gaat goed met mij
<psydroid> hoe gaat het met jou?
<charl> heel goed
<charl> maar weekend, moet mijn appartement weer aan de kant krijgen :)
<psydroid> :D
<charl> dan kan ik weer nog een week vooruit lol
<psydroid> dat heb ik vorig weekend gedaan
<psydroid> en nu moet ik alleen alles inpakken en verplaatsen
<psydroid> want over drie weken moet ik hier weg zijn
<charl> ha
<psydroid> volgend weekend zal druk zijn
<psydroid> en het weekend erop waarschijnlijk
<charl> je gaat verhuizen ?
<psydroid> ja, voor mijn nieuwe baan
<charl> ah ja, tuurlijk
<psydroid> ik heb nog een week vakantie tussen de banen door
<charl> leuk
<psydroid> dus dan moet het wel lukken om iets te vinden
<charl> ja dat is altijd lastig
<psydroid> en anders kan ik altijd nog bij een vriend van me terecht, die daar woont en werkt
<charl> ah handig :)
<psydroid> :)
<charl> ja dat heb ik ook gedaan twee jaar terug
<not_found> so quiet :p
<Kilos> afternoon not_found charl and all others
<not_found> how are you uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> not bad ty not_found and you
<not_found> good thanks :)
<not_found> really getting used to and enjoying KDE more and more
<Kilos> i love kde
<Kilos> but gnome still has some things easier than on kde
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> you okes are gamers. whats assasins creed like
<Kilos> or whats it about anyway
<charl> i'm not
<charl> have you heard about the new gtlds
<charl> things like .plumbing
<charl> the first troll domains are already appearing
<Kilos> nope
<charl> sites like crack.plumbing (NSFW)
<charl> these domains are just plain dumb
<charl> IMHO
<Kilos> what would that be about
 * Kilos hates trolls
<charl> i don't mind trolls but i do hate these gtlds
<Kilos> dont like to see our channel or peeps get upset
<Kilos> whats gtlds
<Kilos> Maaz_, define V
<Maaz_> Kilos: V \V\ (v[=e]). 1. V, the twenty-second letter of the English alphabet, is a vocal consonant. V and U are only varieties of the same character, U being the cursive form, while V is better adapted for engraving, as in stone. The two letters were formerly used indiscriminately, and till a comparatively recent date words containing them were often classed
<Maaz_> together in dictionaries and other books of reference (see {U}). The letter V is from the Lati…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz_, define gtlds
<Maaz_> Kilos: I don't know about gtlds. Maybe you meant gtld?
<Kilos> Maaz_, define gtld
<Maaz_> Kilos: GTLD Generic Top Level DOMAIN (Internet, ICANN), "gTLD"
<charl> http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-strings
<charl> i mean what? .pink ?
<Kilos> i still dunno what that is
<charl> and a .wang what the heck
<charl> a tld is a top level domain
<charl> you get two types of tlds - gtlds and cctlds
<charl> gtlds are .com, .net, .org, etc etc
<charl> cctlds are country-code top level domains
<charl> like .nl, .de, .eu, .za etc
<charl> oh my goodness .wang
<charl> you can have so much fun with this
<charl> haha, .ninja! and .coffee !
<Kilos> ok and a domain is like a site the have hosted somewhere
<Kilos> that you have hosted i meant
<charl> google.com is a domain, freenode.org is a domain, etc
<Kilos> oh the big okes
<charl> no it can be anyone
<charl> i have charl.eu
<charl> whatever you want to register
<Kilos> head too sore to think today
<charl> shame man take care of yourself :(
<Kilos> i do i do i do
<Kilos> its nerves grown closed in where broken bone grew back together
<Kilos> and then gets some inflamation or something in
<Kilos> need a bottle of morphine
<charl> :(
<Kilos> dont be sad man ive lived with it now forover 20 years
<Kilos> one day ill get me a domain too
<Kilos> so there
<charl> :)
<Kilos> haha ill wait till there are free ones
<Kilos> late night tomorrow night. wanna update/upgrade and install everything i have here on my 64bit 12.04
<not_found> Kilos: assassins creed was interesting...
<not_found> gets repetitive after a while
<Kilos> i have ians external here and there are many games but big schlep to get them to win7 because it dont even see the games or videos folders on the external
<not_found> that sucks...
<Kilos> yeah crazy
<charl> have a good day all
<magespawn> Good evening
<Squirm> wvwning
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi inetpro praat gou voor ek gaan slaap
<Kilos> night all sleep tight.
<Kilos> inetpro, 50mm gisteraand
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell Kilos we had an unbelievable 55mm 
<Maaz_> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-02
<captine> inetpro: missed what was going on.  Are we using Trello for ubuntu-za mini projects?
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> morning inetpro  and others
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> hi circ-user-VTD8b  welcome to ubuntu-za
<circ-user-VTD8b> Can anyone tell me if it's an option to create a cloud using Ubuntu desktop 14.04?
<circ-user-VTD8b> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> you'll have to hang for an answer, everyone seems very busy this morning
<Kilos> i dont know anything about clouds apart from them brining rain sometimes. do you want to create an own cloud on your desktop?
<circ-user-VTD8b> Kilos: I would like to play with it a bit, maybe I can make it rain :)
<Kilos> hahaha that would be cool
<circ-user-VTD8b> Yeah I also thought so
<Kilos> lets see what i can find till someone brainy gets here
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack
<circ-user-VTD8b> I have a desktop with 14.04 and I use it too much to give it up and make it a server only and I'm not a huge fan of dual boot
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have a single physical machine and you want to make a cloud on it?
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<circ-user-VTD8b> Hi ThatGraemeGuy I have a pc and some others that I'd like to get some cloud storage with for now
<circ-user-VTD8b> have an older pc and some laptops as well
<circ-user-VTD8b> I wanted to do this a year or so ago and somehow decided not to go further, now I'm in the mood again
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrmm
<circ-user-VTD8b> I also have a p3 with probably 512mb ram and 4/5 x hdd's that I'd like to add if possible
<ThatGraemeGuy> i hate that term cloud because there's a 99% chance neither of us are going to end up knowing exactly what you want
<circ-user-VTD8b> Ok simply put, I want online storage that I can access any time anywhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<circ-user-VTD8b> secure private online staorage
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's the cloud story
<ThatGraemeGuy> it sounds like you want some other thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> you want a bunch of local storage on multiple machines to be available as 1 logical storage place
<circ-user-VTD8b> basically yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperative_storage_cloud <-- something like that?
<Kilos> circ-user-VTD8b  you know you can hang here all the time hey? not only when you need some help
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Rynomster> morning Kilos :) just making a few calls, will be back now no :)
<Rynomster> now now
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll skip the membership thing this week... will try to attend for your meeting though
 * inetpro will put my name for next month
<Kilos> ty inetpro  i saw you didnt have time to go to your page
<Kilos> we will support you
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> ty
<Kilos> hi rudi-is-me  
<EvilDMP> if anyone would like to join the new Pythonistas in Namibia, we are getting them on #python-namibia
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Afternoon everyone
<TinuvaMac> hi Kilos
<superfly> inetpro: please use my rsnyman account on trello
<Kilos> hi zipper  
<zipper> Kilos: I'm good. You?
<Kilos> good ty
<inetpro> superfly: +1
<mazal> Oom Kilos
<Kilos> wat?
<mazal> All went well on Saturday , except all my mail in my inbox is gone
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Sub folders is there though , very weird
<Kilos> thats why i use evolution
<mazal> And I made a full backup of home and put the full home back
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> The only thing missing is inbox mail
<mazal> Sub folders in mail is there and all other apps data and configs is there
<Kilos> arent they still availble online
<mazal> No this is a pop3 account
<Kilos> gmail keeps all my mails
<Kilos> pop or not
<mazal> I have 2 accounts. Gmail one ( that stays online with imap) and a seperate pop3 account that downloads to pc
<Kilos> i use pop on eveo but gmails keeps all my mails till i go there and delete them
<mazal> Is cos your pop3 settings is prob set not to delete on server. You can set it like that
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Other than that everything seems fine. I installed with my remastered iso
<mazal> Works sharp on Kubuntu
<Kilos> lol dont let the pro hear you say that
<mazal> Why ?
<Kilos> i made a remaster of this kde and he revved me
<Kilos> all you need is a well sorted backup plan iho
<mazal> I never had a problem with remastersys , and I have used it for a long time. Only problem I had was now with 14.04 that needs a small tinkering on L and K to work
<mazal> Ag I don't want to spend that very long time and data consuming apt-get's every time to get all software installed again. That's the main reason I do it
<Kilos> i didnt tunker with anything
<Kilos> it worked from cli fine on the gui
<Kilos> tinker
<Kilos> i like remastersys
<mazal> Ya it rocks. Saves so much time and data
<Kilos> remastersys-gui
<mazal> Nah I never used that. cli easy enough
<Kilos> ya man ek weet nie wat het mense teen dit nie
<mazal> With this specific app cli is just much quicker way
<mazal> I must just still go and look where I change brightness settings on K. It's a bit too bright on my laptop
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I had a quick look but couldn't find it
<Kilos> lemme look
<mazal> Or I must change the laptop's screen itself , but that also I must still find. Should be one of the fn keys
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Didn't have enough time to tinker. 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<mazal> Lo magespawn
<magespawn> whats up people?
<Kilos> lol not much
<Kilos> oh mazal  Squirm  nuvolari   look at https://trello.com/
<zipper> What does being "functionally illiterate" mean?
<zipper> haha
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Bye everyone , God bless
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  you early
<kulelu88> Hi
<kulelu88> yeah ek is op werk nou oom.
<kulelu88> hoegaanit? oom Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy?
<kulelu88> eks goed.
<zipper> kulelu88: The language you speak right now is?
<kulelu88> afrikaans
<zipper> Kilos: If I remeber right you said people who speak this language don't use public transport? Are they usually rich or something?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we speak afrikaans here as well
<Kilos> and many use public transport
<Kilos> and you sucking things out rour hat here too
<Kilos> your
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_  
<arnaudmez_> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez_> i'm actually having hardtime with my 3G modem
<arnaudmez_> eich ... just ant to trow it out
<Kilos> the modem or the os or the isp
<arnaudmez_> also evolution gives mes problems
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> kulelu88: did you see, I put an advert on gtpug
<superfly> or gpug, or whatever it's called
 * superfly did it from his phone this morning, so it wasn't his best effort
<arnaudmez_> ISP have problems (did called and got their answer), Modem too have problems (disconecting and not displaying the registered profile sometime), bandwidth slowing down as soon as i open Evolution
<Kilos> arnaudmez_  zipper  is a fedora user and next door to you
<zipper> Kilos: I'm an arch user :D
<kulelu88> yep i saw superfly 
<arnaudmez_> I just chosed to remove evolution mail for few time and maybe i will reinstall it :D
<kulelu88> hopefully you find the right guys
<Kilos> oh ya
<arnaudmez_> zipper: arch, Ubuntu, Fedora ... thei're all Linux for sure ...
<Kilos> hmm... kulelu88  you on pug thing too
<Kilos> hmm...
<kulelu88> oom I must teach you a bit of social engineering ;)
<zipper> kulelu88: Kilos http://lpaste.net/8629131064838717440 oh he said they don't use taxis but there is the scrollback.
<Kilos> oh hahaha '
<zipper> Kilos: It implied that people who spoke the lang were "special" somehow.
<kulelu88> yikes this guy is logging our chats :-/
<Kilos> rofl
<zipper> kulelu88: lol not like that :( People are always logging everything
<zipper> It's the internet.
<kulelu88> maybe in ooms day taxis were safe, but no afrikaaner rides them these days
<zipper> My irc client does that on its own.
<Kilos> i have never used a taxi in my life
<zipper> kulelu88: It only logs when I'm connected so I guess you're safe :(
<Kilos> bikes cars and feet always worked
<kulelu88> zipper there should be a web log somewhere
<zipper> kulelu88: Who is an Afrikaaner?
<kulelu88> oom Kilos is
<zipper> kulelu88: Would you want that? I know of a tool that you can use to log all the stuff going on.
<Kilos> ya my name is kilos van der merwe
<zipper> Kilos: Meaning Dutch like 500 years ago.
<Kilos> no man afrikaners are the descendants of them
<kulelu88> zipper: the NSA is already doing it, so no need
<Kilos> much improved and simplified language
<zipper> Kilos: Oh yeah
<Kilos> plus also french german welsh and who knows what else goes into making the afrikaner nation
<kulelu88> English. a lot of english
<Kilos> na
<zipper> hahahaha it's funny that Kilos has znever used a taxi so kulelu88 was right.
<Kilos> 1 or 2
<kulelu88> nor have I zipper 
<kulelu88> nor have some black people
<zipper> kulelu88: Why? People use taxis here all the time, they're safe.
<Kilos> zipper  i rode bicycle to school and then to work then bought a motor bike and so forth
<zipper> kulelu88: True
<kulelu88> zipper: our taxis sometimes use cardboard for brakes
<Kilos> rofl
<zipper> kulelu88: Yeah cycling is going to be my thing too except for the non existent cycling lanes here.
<Kilos> we never had cycling lanes
<kulelu88> if i cycle to anywhere here, ill die from exhaustion
<Kilos> still dont i think
<zipper> kulelu88: Oh really? Wow uh that's unusual and probably illegal.
<zipper> Kilos: A few roads have good cycling lanes.
<kulelu88> now you know why we dont use them
<zipper> Kilos: but those are newly build by the previous regime. A lot of infrastructure stuff going on here.
<Kilos> aha
<arnaudmez_> bye bye
<arnaudmez_> have to move
<Kilos> rudi-is-me  are you also circ-user ?
<Kilos> wbb reboot needed
<Kilos> hi Private_User  hows things there lad
 * Kilos needs to remember these kinda things ??
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  howsit
<Kilos> ?
<rudi-is-me> Kilos: yes, it was a default user in some chrome irc app
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> im not as look as dumb i be'
<rudi-is-me> :)
<Kilos> rudi-is-me  tell us a bit about yourself, as in where are you , where you work and what you do etc
<Kilos> im the nosy one
<kulelu88> I know a Rudi, part of a LUG
<rudi-is-me> no problem. I live in gp, work for myself providing all sorts of IT services
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<rudi-is-me> kulelu88: LUG? I know of a WUG 
<Tonberry_> hi
<Kilos> LUG=linux users group
<Kilos> we need more members in pta
<rudi-is-me> ah ok, got that one totally wrong
<rudi-is-me> so tell me a bit about yourself Kilos
<Kilos> im a bally, and stay just west of pta and do as little as possible
<Kilos> park here most of the day
<Kilos> im actually restoring my blog so you can see the first 4 episodes there
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> i go eat. bbl
<Kilos> rudi-is-me  are you a member of our mailing list?
<Kilos> oh my inetpro  where is our mailing list link in the topic bar??
<Kilos> rudi-is-me  ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> kulelu88  do you have the link where one signs up?
<Kilos> there is a rudi in our lists iirc
<rudi-is-me> don't think it's me
<Kilos> do you know what youve let yourself in for?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> just who i need
<Kilos> whats the link to join our mailing list please
<Kilos> and say hi to rudi-is-me  
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: you go to our website, click on "Get Involved" and there you see all the different methods to get involved
<Kilos> man where is the link in the topic bar
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> we can't have everything in the topic bar
<Kilos> i hope they give me a sjambok with membership
 * inetpro still want to remove the twitter link as well
<Kilos> it was there for years
<Kilos> put it back pretty please
 * Kilos goes on knees
<inetpro> why do we have a website?
<Kilos> to make me browse more
<Kilos> please please please
<Kilos> dammit
<Kilos> rudi-is-me  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> again
<magespawn> inetpro, i agree, as soon as the website has most of the details on it
<Kilos> sjoe that looks long
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<inetpro> magespawn: the details are on the current website now, all we need is to transfer this info to the new site 
<inetpro> if it's not there already
<inetpro> big question in my mind is what do we put on the home page?
 * inetpro talking about the new site at http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<Kilos> Maaz  new site is <reply> http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<magespawn> i was planning on doing some work on trello with the suggestions from the mailing list
<inetpro> magespawn: are you there now?
<Kilos> ya magespawn  you must put your pic as well
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: can I archive the Trello list (first list)?
<Kilos> whats in it?
<Kilos> i cant even find it
<inetpro> find what?
<Kilos> first list
<inetpro> Kilos: can you see what I did there?
<kulelu88> there's pics of you guys? where?
<Kilos> im on one page and battling to get back to the basic thing
<inetpro> kulelu88: we're using Trello, you mind to join us?
<kulelu88> i didn't know trello is free .
<kulelu88> link?
<inetpro> just go to https://trello.com/ 
<inetpro> register and set yourself a username and let me know so I can add it to our group
<Kilos> inetpro  im here http://picpaste.com/snapshot3-byq96bNv.png
<kulelu88> whos the old guy by "figure out how to use trello" ??
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> cheeky
<Kilos> wat ai! jy man, hoe gaan ek weg daar
<inetpro> Kilos: you're in the right place, the first column = the first list
<inetpro> Website = 2nd list
<inetpro> New Applications = 3rd list
 * inetpro wants to remove the entire "Trello LIST!!!" list
<kulelu88> trello looks like a visual spreadsheet basically
<Kilos> ya you can archive first list
<Kilos> trello list
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> kulelu88: I've seen others calling it collaborative virtual sticky note software
<kulelu88> aah
<kulelu88> cant pinterest do the same thing
<inetpro> can it? I have no idea
<Kilos> forget other stuffs we doing this thing now
<Kilos> kulelu88  i dont see you there yet
 * inetpro still waiting for magespawn and kulelu88 to join us
<kulelu88> i wont be able to assist tonight. i'm "at work" right now
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> any excuse is better than none
<kulelu88> i soon plan on working at the beach :D
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> natal beach i hope
<kulelu88> no ways, gonna do a bit of nomad travelling (i hope)
<Kilos> ah nice 
<Kilos> lappy and a solar charger you are made
<Kilos> where are you at work now??
<Kilos> Maaz  seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 5 days, 23 hours, 18 minutes and 56 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-27 11:39:24 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-27 12:08:34 PST
<Kilos> Maaz  tell gremble http://clicks.slashdot.org/c.html?ufl=4&rtr=on&s=x8pb08,255li,54g,b4qn,6ss2,65az,2s7v
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<kulelu88> i work as a contractor
<Kilos> this is like sucking blood out of a stone
<kulelu88> any programmers here?
<Kilos> hi superfly  i sent you that mail because hopefully we can get you one
<Kilos> kulelu88  say what you want programmed or checked out man
<Kilos> your question is like standing in a bottle store and asking any drinkers here
<kulelu88> in php, the "?" character = SPACE . What does the "&" character equal??
<Kilos> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2422907/what-does-the-sign-mean-in-php
<Kilos> This will force the variable to be passed by reference. Normally, a hard copy would be created for simple types. This can come handy for large strings (performance gain) or if you want to manipulate the variable without using the return statement, 
<Kilos> hehe ek is so slim ne
<Kilos> oooo hoe lekker lag ek nou
<inetpro> Kilos: you really do not have a PrSc button on your keyboard?
<inetpro> or rather PrtSc
<Kilos> let me get the magnifying glass and look
<Kilos> ya just left of scroll lock
<inetpro> what happens when you press that?
<Kilos> ill try remember that ty inetpro  
<Kilos> ya same as ksnapshot
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou?
<inetpro> please remember that now
<Kilos> its got tiny writing man
<inetpro> it's so easy to press man
<Kilos> and sysRq under print screen
<inetpro> teach your finger to go there
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> join?
<magespawn> sorry fell asleep there for a bit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> join at trello
<Kilos> inetpro  how do you see who is online there
<magespawn> okay logged in
<inetpro> Kilos: look at the icons of members
<inetpro> magespawn: cool, now please tell us about your latest ideas
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> magespawn  get your pic there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what are you doing St2baS  
<St2baS> lol messing with St3baS :P 
<St2baS> one of my friends
<Kilos> lol
<St2baS> I should tell him to come here, he's cool
<Kilos> does he use linux?
<|2ynomster> yea he installed ubuntu today :)
<|2ynomster> lol he started working for my company today :P
<|2ynomster> first day on the job
<Kilos> well duh! invite him man
<Kilos> hi St3baS  
<|2ynomster> hi St3baS
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<|2ynomster> St3baS, Kilos is cool :) he can tell you more than google about ubuntu :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> inetpro still trying to get the brain into gear
<kulelu88> whats your company? |
<kulelu88> |2ynomster: 
<|2ynomster> its a programming company :)
<Rynomster> I think it was people in this room who convinced me to stop working for the man :p
<kulelu88> dont feel shy to promo the name, Rynomster 
<Rynomster> hehe its called Lunatech :P but you won't find stuff about it in the internet :) well not our company anywayz :>
<Rynomster> so far just word of mouth
<kulelu88> i hope you're not another joomla/wordpress shop
<Rynomster> no :P hahaha
<Rynomster> we dont do websites :P
<Rynomster> dont really like php either... its not a real language
 * Rynomster ducks for cover
<kulelu88> web apps in ruby/C#/Java?
<Kilos> iirc there is/was only one person here that likes php
<Rynomster> Python mostly :P but yea I like Ruby too :)
<magespawn> Rynomster: i think most of the people who programme here will agree with that
<kulelu88> awee a python shop. 
<Rynomster> also do C && C++
<kulelu88> I cant slander php, all those fuckups in that language are my bread and butter
<Rynomster> hahaha :D
<Kilos> sjoe kulelu88  language
<Kilos> i have a gentle disposition
<kulelu88> Rynomster: Are you outsourcing work yet?
<kulelu88> oom we need to take you to sunnyside to a house club and get you your youth back :P
<Rynomster> kulelu88: I been on holiday for like very long :| was outsourcing working last year when I had too much, now we gotta find work again :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> holiday? like chilling and doing nothing?
<magespawn> just busy doing a release upgrade on the machines 
<Rynomster> yeeeaaahh haha :P well travelling I guess :) 
 * inetpro done for the evening
<inetpro> good night
<Rynomster> gn inetpro
<kulelu88> enlighten us where you went to RYn
<kulelu88> Rynomster: 
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Rynomster> Drakensburg, Durban, Scottburgh, iFafa, Southport, Uvongo, Margate, Ramsgate, Port Edward, Port St Johns, Coffee Bay, Hogsback, Port Elizabeth, now I'm in Jbay :)
<kulelu88> I was expecting: thailand, malaysia, maldives, italy, spain, greece :-/
<Kilos> haha
<kulelu88> but that sounds like east coast. 
<Rynomster> lol :P nah :) just travelling through our country :D
<Kilos> ya natal and down
<Kilos> catch a wave and your sitting on top of the world
<Rynomster> lol North Coast, South Coast, Eastern Cape :) still going for a few more weeks :P but will be working along the way now :)
<Kilos> you must look for clients along the way
<Rynomster> yea I have been :) not really hard though... loads of people want websites... lol
<kulelu88> i think i could do that, but ja, where to stay 
<kulelu88> loads of people also only want to pay R500 for websites :-/
<Kilos> what do websites cost?
<Kilos> my site was free
<Kilos> ty yola
<kulelu88> that's exactly why 
<kulelu88> a solid website should cost around 5k
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> if i had to pay that for a site i wouldnt be here
<Rynomster> hahaha yea I agree :P if people want websites I always refer them to friends
<kulelu88> oom for a personal site/blog free is okay. R500 for a nicely designed business website won't work
<Kilos> yeah i agree. businesses must pay
<Rynomster> yea I usually tell people like R2.5k, then I find someone to do it for R2k
<Kilos> haha 
<kulelu88> Rynomster: i dont think there's much work for webapps in SA
<Rynomster> :P but I usually pay the web designers upfront, then sometimes don't get money from the clients :P
<Rynomster> so it balances out :P
<Rynomster> yea kulelu88 we focus more on overseas clients
<Kilos> ai!
<kulelu88> dollars? Rynomster 
<Rynomster> yeah :) works better
<kulelu88> must be a capetonian!!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> sien julle more
<kulelu88> night oom
<Rynomster> gnite guys :) time for bed :D
<St3baS> 21:39] *** channel created at Sun Nov 26 08:44:53 2006
<St3baS> [21:39] <Kilos> hi St3baS  
<St3baS> [21:39] <|2ynomster> hi St3baS
<St3baS> [21:39] <Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<St3baS> [21:40] <|2ynomster> St3baS, Kilos is cool :) he can tell you more than google about ubuntu :D
<St3baS> Hi guys:D
<St3baS> thanks for the welcom
<kulelu88> hi St3baS 
<kulelu88> Rynomster, St3baS : are you in joburg/GP?
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-03
<bduk> More almal
<Trixar_za> I'll just leave this here: http://www.xkcd.com/
<inetpro> good mornings
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<stickyboy> Morning, d00ds and d00dettes.
<stickyboy> Raise your hand if you've been to Rwanda.
<bduk> Does google earth count stickyboy 
<nuvolari> lol
 * nuvolari does'nt think it does
<bduk> dem
<nuvolari> waar is oom kilos vanoggend? :-/
<bduk> ook al gewonder hoop hy is ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> morning superfly  inetpro  rudi-is-me  ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<rudi-is-me> Hi Kilos 
<superfly> ohi
<bduk> Hi Kilos  jy darem besluit om op te staan gedag daar is fout
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> bduk  skape is al uit, kerrie kook lekker,  en baie dubbeltjies al uit gegrow
<bduk> Klink lekker maar jy moet eerste kom groet anders worry ons 
<Kilos> skuus man
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> you don't greet your friends from up north? :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<Kilos> hi zipper  
<zipper> Kilos: Hey :)
<Kilos> i must learn to start using smileys i spose
<zipper> Kilos: lol only if the wanting to know comes from within you :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i like pidgin because i can see the pics, here i must remember the code for them
<Kilos> irc on pidgin is hard work with other im services too
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hola
<stickyboy> irssi 4 lyfe
<Kilos> lol
<rudi-is-me> hi
<Kilos> inetpro  please give an explanation of what trello kan do for us
<Kilos> s/kan/can
<Kilos> will help getting others to join ons they can see your plan
<Kilos> s/ons/us
<Kilos> sjoe geeting my tales mixed up today
<Kilos> getting
<rudi-is-me> don't worry, it's still early :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: Trello can help us to get organised so we can be more effective
<inetpro> you will notice that I have moved lists around to be more logical 
<inetpro> we now have different lists for: New Ideas, To Do, Current Activities and Done
<Kilos> yes i see that
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows ya?
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe you can help us by taking some of the suggestions made at the meeting and add them as cards under "New ideas"
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  ek wag vir jou
<Kilos> jy moet trello kry
<nuvolari> ek't vir oom ge-hangout
<Kilos> https://trello.com/
<nuvolari> ek het dit oom
<nuvolari> ek is @johanmynhardt
<Kilos> lol ok dankie ek sien dit op pidgin gewoonlik'
<Kilos> watter naam het jy gegee? Johan?
<nuvolari> gegee waarvoor?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wel , dit wys n niek of naam wat jy daar insit
<inetpro> Kilos: I added him now
<Kilos> i see him ty inetpro  
<Kilos> nuvolari  https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco-basics
<Kilos> oi
 * stickyboy starts a rival Arch Linux LoCo
<Kilos> do they even have locos?
<inetpro> stickyboy: go for it
<stickyboy> :D
<stickyboy> I'm into LUGs, not LoCos. :P
<inetpro> stickyboy: we don't compete
<Kilos> our loco has lug inside as well
 * inetpro is also a sleeping member of GLUG
<inetpro> Kilos: don't confuse me man
<Kilos> the whole idea stickyboy  is to grow linux
<stickyboy> Kilos: We can grow Linux by getting Tux tattoos on our foreheads.
<Kilos> its a step up for lug members to join a loco
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> stickyboy  the world out there is basically ignorant about linux
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah
<Kilos> some are as far as saying oh the server thing
<Kilos> inetpro  what did i say that was confusing to a person of your calibre
<Kilos> i didnt say anything about mechanics or farming
<rudi-is-me> I had a client who was busy setting up an office with a few workstations and a server. He asked me if there was another option re the expensive lic fees for the workstations and server. I told him about Ubuntu and he sounded really interested, especially after I told him that it's way more stable. When he asked what it was going to cost him, I replied that the OS won't cost him a cent, he...
<rudi-is-me> ...said well in that case it can't be worth  it
<rudi-is-me> let's for of ms
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the world is full of idiots as well
<rudi-is-me> I think we all have a bit of idiot in us, some just have more than others :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you need to change your approach to peeps like that
<Kilos> take a lappy with and demo ubuntu and emphasize the no virus threat bit too
<rudi-is-me> he went with vista and I still visit them on a regular basis, so in that regard I'm glad he went with ms, otherwise I wouldn't visit them regularly
<Kilos> yeah win peeps are what keeps the economy going
<rudi-is-me> they keep my economy going anyway. The one client I have with linux never phones me anymore :(
<Kilos> lol
<zipper> Kilos: What is a loco?
<Kilos> local community i think
<Kilos> its a small word with a big meaning
<inetpro> 03/02 11:07:34 <Kilos> our loco has lug inside as well
<inetpro> ^^
<Kilos> lugs
 * inetpro very confused with that
<Kilos> we get dbnlug peeps here and the glug guys used to be here
<Kilos> glug seems to have just about perished
<inetpro> ah, now I understand better
<Kilos> sorry for not doing it right
<inetpro> glug is still alive, just not so much on IRC
<Kilos> whats happened to glug
<Kilos> #glug Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<Kilos> who did that
<inetpro> Kilos: #glug.za man
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: join the mailing list if you want to talk with glug peeps
<Kilos> na im fine with you guys 
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7USLndZn
 * ThatGraemeGuy cries
<Kilos> oh my ThatGraemeGuy  is that an ssd
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1 of my external drives
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> slightly more than a year old, this might be the fastest a drive has flaked out on me ever
<Kilos> try sudo fsck -f /dev/drive
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm running ntfsfix, that's when all the errors started
<ThatGraemeGuy> filesystem checking tools don't fix physical errors unfortunately
<Kilos> ai! and still kinda new
<Kilos> ok lets try
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> run badblocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> I suspect you don't understand what an unrecovered read error is
<ThatGraemeGuy> who's running specials on external drives these days?
<Kilos> i have had drives that give i/o errors  and with all the tools made them work longer
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<rudi-is-me> ThatGraemeGuy: where are you based?
<ThatGraemeGuy> cape town
<rudi-is-me> aha, maybe try somewhere like Esquire?
<Eujean> Hi, does anyone know if the mirror is down or something? Seems to work fine with main server?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm don't you need a dealer account with esquire? o_O
<Kilos> hi Eujean  
<rudi-is-me> I think you can get a daily pass or something like that
<rudi-is-me> I know they have something like that here in GP
<Kilos> Eujean  just give me the link for our mirrior and the bot can check
<Kilos> its actually supposed to be using the kenya server
<rudi-is-me> otherwise you can check this ThatGraemeGuy http://www.makro.co.za/computing-and-mobile/hard-drives-EBC?sort=3&display=64
<rudi-is-me> btw what make was that drive?
<Eujean> I was referring to http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Kilos> Maaz  is http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ down
<Kilos> oh my
<rudi-is-me> it gives error 404 forbidden
<Eujean> I also get 403 forbidden. But with http://archive.ubuntu.co/ubuntu/ it seems to work
<ThatGraemeGuy> rudi-is-me: seagate
<Kilos> <spotty> Yes, http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is down (403 Forbidden)
<rudi-is-me> ThatGraemeGuy: I've read that their drives aren't as hot as they used to be, but I have no idea which ones are good these days. anyone here have an idea?
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, all drives fail, if you ask enough people you will come to the conclusion that every single manufacturer must be avoided like the plague
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Eujean  i think main is also pointed to Symmetria  s server
<Kilos> Symmetria  which 2 are pointed to you?
<rudi-is-me> that was based on a survey and of all drives tested seagate had the highest fail rate of all, so it wasn't hear say
<rudi-is-me> but I get what you're saying about opinions
<ThatGraemeGuy> surveys are pointless
<rudi-is-me> ok the, I have no point then
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, i'm just a grumpy old fart, you get used to it, ask Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> lol
<rudi-is-me> I would also be grumpy if my drive gave the ghost :)
<inetpro> Eujean: use http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu/
<rudi-is-me> and we all have those days, me, I have them all too often
<Kilos> he even gets grumpy when my things give probs
<Kilos> hehe
<rudi-is-me> lol
<Kilos> old age does strange things to peeps
<Eujean> thanks inetpro will try now
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  what size external are you looking for
<Eujean> worked perfectly, thanks inetpro :)
<zipper> Ha! I am trying to listen to Nirvana and read at the same time. I end up just drumming on the desk most of the time.
<zipper> s/Ha!/haha/
<Kilos> hehe
<zipper> Their album "From the Muddy Banks of the Wishkah" is sweet \o/
<inetpro> Eujean: you're welcome
<Kilos> oh my is that me
<qwebirc11563> ya
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> i using one of the first programs iused to chat with mirc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when you were still a win peep
<magespawn> on that today
<magespawn> that was back in the day, 1993-94. somewhere there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go try nap a while and see if it helps to stay up later
<Kilos-> hi nl
<Kilos-> nlsthzn    also as well too
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> you been gone long hey?
<Kilos> you at work or home nlsthzn  ??
<Kilos> https://trello.com/
<nlsthzn> currently at home uncle Kilos ... just been busy with this and that...
<Kilos> here is a new this and that to do
<nlsthzn> wife is very pregnant now and we are in the last few days / weeks ;)
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> ugh another site that I need to sign up for :(
 * nlsthzn can't see it happening :p
<Kilos> register at trello then give email addy
<Kilos> then pro will add you in somewhere
<Kilos> its a tool to arrange and sort out your life
<nlsthzn> but why?
<Kilos> will help with baby stuffs
<Kilos> heehee
<nlsthzn> like all those fitness machines it is pointless having any of them if you don't use them :p
<Kilos> reminds you when to change nappies etc
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> I am pretty sure I will be reminded :p
<Kilos> anyway if you wanna be stubborn today thats fine
<Kilos> we still waiting for your suggestions on the new website
<Kilos> didnt you read the flys mail??
<Kilos> he needs ideas on what needs to go into the new site
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/index.html
<Kilos> his mail said something about writing stuffs then sending to him and he will use it 
<Kilos> so nou, jou beurt is jou beurt
<nlsthzn> did see... like I was saying about pregnant wife, impending baby etc. etc. :p
<nlsthzn> I will try soon 
<nlsthzn> just the next month or three may be a tad hectic
<Kilos> all you can do atm is hold her hand and carry food and things to her
<Kilos> dont forget anything or you will pay later
<Kilos> haha another new neelsie coming
<nlsthzn> :) yup
<Kilos> one of these days i want to see a photo with you all in your turbans i think they call them
<Kilos> and dresses and veils
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> do have some when we went to the grand mosque 
<nlsthzn> who needs my trello user name? 
<nlsthzn> posted to G+ 
<Kilos> the pro
<Kilos> or me
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you can post here also
<Kilos> he adds peeps quick so i dont enter you 4 times like with mage
<inetpro> or PM me
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> nlsthzn: addded
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe a small welcoming card
<Kilos> nlsthzn  https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco-basics
<nlsthzn> thanks inetpro 
<nlsthzn> I saw the notifications on the site
<inetpro> nlsthzn: yw
<Kilos> welcome to trellos ubuntu za
<nlsthzn> I will play with the site a bit tomorrow, we are just about to leave for some food...
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  enjoy
<inetpro> enjoy!
<Kilos> dates and camel milk
<nlsthzn> almost :p
<Kilos> cant be good for the figure methinks
<Kilos> hee hee
<nlsthzn> dunno, I am getting rather shapely (and with that I mean round) :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> thats what i mean
<inetpro> Kilos: don't forget to congratulate magespawn, it's his birthday today
<Kilos> not good means carrying extra weigh to wear out the feet
<Kilos> oh ty inetpro  
<Kilos> Maaz  tell magespawn Happy birthday our friend
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> i used to get warnings about birthdays, i wonder what i did to lose that
<Kilos> haha inetpro  i moved the done card to the right is that ok?
<inetpro> Kilos: I noticed, you got me lekker confused again
<Kilos> well logically isnt the done stuff at the end?
<inetpro> please don't have sleepless nights about it :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you so cheeky
<inetpro> the other stuff actually doesn't fit in there at all
<Kilos> 2 days and some hours left
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> I added that stuff before I realised how it should be done
<Kilos> ya it gets too wide. we need to find a way to put cards under each other as well
<Kilos> oh i see you also blunder along at times
<Kilos> pity its not an ubuntu package them i could say man trello
<inetpro> don't want too many lists on a board, we can always create more boards
<Kilos> oh those are lists not cards
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> so where the cards went?
<Kilos> see if to was under new ideas it would help
<Kilos> to do
<inetpro> Kilos: did you not go through the "Welcome Board" tips?
<Kilos> i think so but forgot everything
<Kilos> im a greeter bot not a programmer or web designer
<inetpro> Scroll horizontally by dragging the background of a board
<Kilos> it said make as many lists as you need
<inetpro> sorry, that one is listed under https://trello.com/resources
<inetpro> under Tips
<Kilos> sjoe you killing my opera
<Kilos> tabs go way off the end of the page
<Kilos> sjoe so many tips
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> time you got trello
<Kilos> https://trello.com/
<Kilos> register and give us your name or mail addy
<Kilos> then you can see the ubuntu za page
<Kilos> Squirm  what about you lad?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> are you joining us on trello?
<Kilos> you need a new toy methinks
<Trixar_za> Oh that. No - it's pretty broken.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tell the pro
<Kilos> fix it
<Trixar_za> I already registered, but I couldn't really get it work. Also no usable mobile interface.
<Trixar_za> to*
<Trixar_za> It's more pain that it's worth imho
<Kilos> just give us your mail addy then you can see our page
<Kilos> the pro is working there lots
<Kilos> the main thing atm i think is to help the fly rebuild our website
<Kilos> if everyone jumps in it will be done sooner
<Kilos> oh Trixar_za  did they accept your sakis3g
<inetpro> Trixar_za: yes, the mobile client seems to be very basic
<inetpro> you have a better alternative?
<inetpro> looks like many peeps are using Trello despite its weaknesses
<Trixar_za> Kilos: No, they didn't.
<Kilos> ai! whats their prob?
<Trixar_za> And the last time somebody tried to invite me using my email - both of them - they couldn't. So my impression of Trello isn't very good.
<Kilos> call your trix3g
<Kilos> i think we done invite to our page we just add you
<Kilos> dont invite
<Trixar_za> I'm not sure there is a replacement for Trello - which would explain why people use it. You don't need to be the best if you're the only player in the game :P
<Trixar_za> I prefer open systems that allow you to add yourself rather than make you or others jump through hoops to do so. Having specialized join request page and authentication by a group admin/moderator would be enough to keep unwanted people out of the group.
<Kilos> well then the best way is to help them make it better
<Trixar_za> Good luck with that
<Kilos> lol that was meant for you man
<Trixar_za> The sarcasm implies that I've already tried that.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Trixar_za> It was like reporting on a feature with mozilla
<Trixar_za> And asking the ANC who's fault something is
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> our page is coming along fine i think
<Kilos> pro working hard there
<inetpro> Kilos: uh
<inetpro> Trixar_za: you asking me to make our page publicly accessible?
<inetpro> or visible
<Kilos> ohi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> how well you know them mac things
<inetpro> guess we have nothing to hide
<Kilos> that could make it easier hey inetpro  ?
<Trixar_za> Have they atleast removed the stupid restriction of company domains only for registrations to an 'organization'?
<inetpro> Trixar_za: I changed it to public now, can you see it at https://trello.com/ubuntuza ?
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> inetpro  http://azloco.org
<Kilos> is that what you want our login page to resemble
<inetpro> Kilos: ask superfly
<Kilos> i thought our old one was cool
<Kilos> fly not herew
<Kilos> here either
<inetpro> Kilos: the look and feel is done already man
<inetpro> a least the basic look and feel
<Kilos> i dont see it
<inetpro> http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> the hello world one?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I still don't like Trello even if they improved it since I last tried it. Like now, even after having had to recreate my account, there is NO way I can request to join your board or whatever it's called.
<Kilos> cant you search for ubuntuza?
<Trixar_za> Oh and it did not tell me that it sent an authentication email. Just grayed out the button. So I sat there for 5 minutes like a chop because somebody was too lazy to code a freaking notification.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i get lots of mails from them
<Trixar_za> Easy to use my ass
<Kilos> thats weird, even i got in there
<Kilos> give you addy lets try add you to us then we see
<Trixar_za> No. If this was worth anything, it would have given me an option. Expecting any organisation to first communicate using an external service just so they can join a page on your software means it's not well implemented.
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Trixar_za: I think I can agree with that but this is not really like joining an organisation, it's just a tool to help us get organised better
<Trixar_za> By complicating things for people wanting to simplify and organise themselves?
<inetpro> btw, I have now made the board public as well
<Trixar_za> I know. I'm looking at it right now. It just doesn't give me any option to join.
<inetpro> first time I do this, wasn't sure about all the options
<Trixar_za> I'm just going to close this tab. It's like listening to Bok Radio's DJs talk - the idoicy just exasperate me.
<Trixar_za> Bad design just feel like a personal insult :|
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> hey hey
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn Happy birthday our friend" 2 hours, 35 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> just sat down here now
<Private_User> what is this trello about?
<magespawn> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi magespawn
<Private_User> is it really your birthday magespawn?
<magespawn> unfortunately
<Private_User> Happy Birthday!!!
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> hi my magespawn   happy happy lad
<Kilos> how old now?
<Kilos> how young also
<magespawn> thanks Kilos 
<magespawn> 39
<Kilos> sjoe ballie time close
<magespawn> just around the corner
<Kilos> Private_User  its a tool for organising stuff i think
<magespawn> workflow collaboration tool
<Kilos> read what the pro said about it
<Kilos> ty magespawn  
<Kilos> you need to put a photo there
<magespawn> i'll get around to it at some point
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<Private_User> ok thanks Kilos
<Private_User> thanks magespawn
<magespawn> np
<superfly> magespawn: happy birthday!
<superfly> magespawn: 21 again?
<inetpro> Happy Birthday magespawn 
<Kilos> hehe inetpro  see if they can add a join button for those that find things difficult
 * inetpro still not exactly sure why Trixar_za is so unhappy about the joining part
<Kilos> maybe hes having a bad mood day
<inetpro> btw, I changed the main ubuntuza org page back to private but the LoCo board is public
<inetpro> for now
<inetpro> superfly: that ok with you?
<Kilos> i dont mind
<superfly> inetpro: whatevs
<inetpro> didn't look cool to display all members there with permission status
<inetpro> ok, so let's get cracking
<inetpro> how about we tackle the new site's About page today?
<inetpro> that would be http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/about.html
<inetpro> what content would you like people to see when they land on this page?
<Kilos> diverse group of people
<Kilos> otherwise its good imo
<Kilos> isnt set of peeps kinda wrong
<superfly> inetpro: do we really need an about us page? is the jumbotron on the front page not enough?
<inetpro> superfly: I was wondering about exactly that now
<inetpro> at least I don't think we need the About page as well as the Contact page 
<Kilos> whats a jumbotron
<inetpro> superfly: I say we keep either Contact or About
<Kilos> those headings?
<Kilos> they need to be in english
<superfly> Kilos: the jumbotron is the big block on the front page with a big button in it
<superfly> inetpro: https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/mailing-list/+merge/248432
<Kilos> oh the hello world block
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> ya thats cool because that leads to everywhere else right?
<superfly> inetpro: should we rename "contact us" to "get involved" ?
<superfly> Kilos: that's the idea, yes
<inetpro> superfly: good idea 
<Kilos> so going that route makes a site that open fast
<Kilos> which is important in todays world
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> superfly: should I wait before I review?
<inetpro> actually trying to find my notes from last time
<superfly> inetpro: not at all. take a look, approve if you think my changes look good, and then I'll merge
<superfly> unless you want to merge.
<Kilos> we have 2 days to get something working there because the council will want to see something with flys application i think
 * inetpro approved
<superfly> inetpro: do you want to merge, or do you want me to?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<inetpro> superfly: can you give me the steps again... maybe good if I do it
<superfly> inetpro: go to your trunk directory
<superfly> $ bzr up
<superfly> $ bzr merge <remote branch>
<superfly> $ bzr commit -m "<message>"
<superfly> actually, $ bzr commit -m "<message>" --author="Author Name <author@name.com>"
<inetpro> go to trunk would start with '$ cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-za/trunk' ?
<superfly> ya
<superfly> inetpro: so your merge command will look like this: $ bzr merge lp:~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/mailing-list
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> ty
<superfly> inetpro: the merge proposal page actually tells you the command to run
<inetpro> done
<superfly> woo!
<superfly> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za-dev/ubuntu-za/website
<superfly> see? it has my commit
<inetpro> cool, now you need to do the Nikola thing
<inetpro> before Kilos can see the latest change
<superfly> will do, in a few
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> baby...
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> im always in it even when im out of it
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a slow and clumsy process but we'll get there
<Kilos> i am patient
<Kilos> to a fault
<Kilos> dont know what that actually means but it always sounded good
<inetpro> superfly: what about captine's changes the other day?
<inetpro> status is still Pending 
<superfly> inetpro: review them, but he probably needs to merge trunk into his branch, and then push up again
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> hi hi
<inetpro> superfly: done
<superfly> http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/contact.html
<kulelu88> how much are .info domains?
<inetpro> superfly: nice!
 * inetpro likes the subscribe box sommer inside our site
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<inetpro> Kilos: do you see the change?
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> ty
<inetpro> refresh
<superfly> Ctrl+F5
<superfly> inetpro: https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/bzr-tutorial/+merge/248434
<inetpro> approved
<inetpro> superfly: shall I do the merge again?
<superfly> inetpro: if you want to
<superfly> let me know when you're done
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> how do I add multiple lines in the message?
<inetpro>  -m "...\n..." ?
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<superfly> inetpro: uh, I think that might work. I usually use "qcommit" and type it in the GUI
<inetpro> qcommit?
<inetpro> that's something new
<superfly> comes with qbzr
<inetpro> interesting
<superfly> sudo apt-get install qbzr
<superfly> gives you gui dialogs
<superfly> qlog
<inetpro> Need to get 42,9 MB of archives
<inetpro> getting there
<inetpro> superfly: so what would the whole commit command look like?
<inetpro> 85%
<superfly> inetpro: $ bzr qcommit
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> superfly: I'm running in a VM :-(
<superfly> yoish
<inetpro> that was not very clever
<inetpro> hang on two secs
 * superfly looks for something to grab
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: Committed revision 10.                                                                                                                     
<superfly> ah, finally!
<inetpro> sorry for the delay
<inetpro> \n didn't do it
<inetpro> will find out about that
<superfly> inetpro: that's why you just press <enter> in qcommit
<inetpro> other option would be just to use vim as the editor
 * inetpro is rusted
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> sudo aptitude install qbzr
<inetpro> magespawn: I'm running the branch on a server in a VM
<magespawn> cool beans 
<superfly> inetpro: yep, don't specify an -m and it'll open up $EDITOR
<magespawn> does get a bit confusing when working with more than one pc/windows etc
<inetpro> we'll get there
<magespawn> one question, why work in restructured text then convert it into html, why not just work in in html?
<superfly> inetpro: captine's changed merged
<superfly> magespawn: html, ugh. life's too short
<superfly> magespawn: have you ever tried editing a technical document in HTML?
<superfly> this is *WAY* more maintainable. AND non-technical people can also contribute.
<magespawn> nope, what would qualify as a technical document?
<inetpro> superfly: wow, we're on the roll today
<superfly> inetpro: just stuff I've been doing here and there.
<superfly> magespawn: have you seen the Python documentation?
<magespawn> yes, i see
<inetpro> superfly: let us know when you've updated with Nikola
<superfly> OK, then I need to go after that.
<magespawn> how do i check the installed nikola version again?
<superfly> Maaz: tell captine http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/getting-involved.html
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell captine on freenode
<inetpro> superfly: I can confirm that the subscription form works
 * inetpro just tested
<superfly> inetpro: I know ;-)
<superfly> magespawn: nikola --version
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> which one do we need?
<superfly> 7.1
<superfly> or, at least 7
<superfly> inetpro: I added a link to the forum in the "Social Media" list
<inetpro> superfly: nice! Thanks 
<inetpro> now we can even give the forums a go again
<magespawn> okay, cool beans, 7.0.1
<inetpro> Kilos: you not jumping up and down yet, what's wrong?
<Kilos> lol im looking
<Kilos> the learn more button still does go anywhere
<Kilos> doesnt
<inetpro> learn more button?
<inetpro> oh, on the home page
<Kilos> ya that jumbo thing
<inetpro> ya man relax, we updated everything else except the home page
<magespawn> i forget the link
<inetpro> magespawn: https://trello.com/
<magespawn> not that one, the one where the temp site is
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> its in there i think
<inetpro> magespawn: http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> so where is captines stuff?
<Kilos> Maaz  seen captine
<Maaz> Kilos: captine was last seen 1 day, 16 hours, 49 minutes and 52 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-01 18:42:19 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-01 20:49:08 PST
<inetpro> Kilos: http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/getting-involved.html
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh thats cool
<Kilos> methunk fly dunnit
<inetpro> clever hey?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> looking good
<Kilos> nice and fast too
<magespawn> another question, if you create a site with nikola, can you edit the html afterwards?
<magespawn> a bit pointless i know, just curious
<magespawn> if i can learn how to work this properly i will be redoing all the company websites with it
<Kilos> sjoe you too old to learn all this new stuffs
<magespawn> joomla is too much, and the security of the sites is a nightmare
<magespawn> never too old to learn Kilos 
<Kilos> oh only after next year
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> just sometimes takes longer
<Kilos> you need to save everything them 2 talk about
<magespawn> and dedicate some time to learning it
<magespawn> but right now it is bedtime
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> lol night magespawn  sleep tight
<kulelu88> Maaz seen spinza
<Maaz> kulelu88: spinza was last seen 24 days, 5 hours, 27 minutes and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-10 06:17:18 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-02-03 09:17:13 PST
<kulelu88> Maaz seen cocooncrash 
<Maaz> kulelu88: cocooncrash was last seen 6 months, 26 days, 2 hours, 1 minute and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-07-12 10:43:21 PDT], and has been online on atrum since 2015-01-28 13:13:20 PST
<kulelu88> :-/
<Kilos> the crash kid doesnt have time anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: now you can even see superfly's tutorial here: http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/bazaar-tutorial.html
<Kilos> just manages to fix maaz when it breaks
<inetpro> no need to save everything we say here
<Kilos> didnt i tell maaz to remember that
<inetpro> it has never been online like this
<inetpro> superfly: now we just need your nikola tutorial as well :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> I really like this man
<inetpro> very cool
<Kilos> Maaz  fly.bazaar
<Maaz> http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/bazaar-tutorial.html
<Kilos> now we need fly.nikola
<inetpro> oh, ok
<inetpro> never too old to learn something new
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> wat nou?
<Kilos> what did you break
 * inetpro being doff again... obviously it was there, I even posted the link on trello
<Kilos> oh we can share the addy again, im not doing stupid things atm
<inetpro> getting confused because it was not merged into the bzr project yet
<Kilos> so its just the home page now?
<inetpro> well, and anything else you want to change
<Kilos> not me i follow the leaders
<Kilos> maybe a link to blogs will be good
<inetpro> I think we need a tutorials page
<Kilos> we can all start new blogs
<Kilos> ya that too
<Kilos> poor fly got so much work
<inetpro> Kilos: the way he has done it is exactly meant to save him time
<Kilos> haha there is a good add on the idiot box
<Kilos> laatie does lots of his moms work for her so she can have time to attend his play
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: look at this one: http://www.ubuntu.org.zw/node/7
<Kilos> inetpro  i tried to contact them, i think they are dead
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> even mails cant be delivered
<Kilos> oh inetpro  you can put rep of congo in the networking list too
<Kilos> arnaud is there
<inetpro> uh, you are welcome to do it sir
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok lemme try
<Kilos> at least i have you to fix it
<inetpro> right there where I added: "add more here"
<inetpro> did that for you
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> did it work?
<inetpro> yep, as easy as that
<Kilos> cool beans
<inetpro> have you linked them yet?
<Kilos> who always says that
<Kilos> well isnt them agreeing to be linked to us linking them
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> so you had a conversation?
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> arnaud said we can help him setup a loco as soon as they have all got launchpad goodies
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> i think he has some peeps more raw than i am
<inetpro> now go add more of them on the list who you still want to connect with
<inetpro> gotta set some goals here sir
<Kilos> the fly said dont rush
<Kilos> 2 is enough for starters
<inetpro> of course, no rush needed, but you can list them so long, unless you want to forget again
<Kilos> the end goal is to link the whole of africa
<Kilos> and sticky is going to give me more info after he has been to some neighbouring countries on work
<inetpro> well there's a list of African LoCos at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<Kilos> ty for that
<inetpro> we just need to try get them all Verified again
<kulelu88> start with namibia, bots, kenya
<inetpro> or at least some of them
<Kilos> ill contact them over time and see what can be done
<Kilos> namibia has 6 members and they dont answer queries even when directed to their admin guys
<Kilos> remember i said you should approach them in german
<Kilos> ill try joining them next and using afrikaans
<Kilos> one aunty has some nice blogs
<Kilos> mainly about farming
<Kilos> veggies
<Kilos> inetpro  how does on reverify locos?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> that was hard work
<Kilos> maybe better to go with verified locos first
<Kilos> anyway. night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> that should not be your biggest worry, just try to get contacts first and let them worry about the verification
<inetpro> all they need is a little bit of motivation
<octoquad> hey Kilos :)
<inetpro> hmm... he lost connectivity?
<inetpro> oh no, he actually said good night
<inetpro> that was too quick
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for telling us about qbzr
<inetpro> qlog is brilliant
<superfly> yw
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-04
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  and other early birds
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> you early hey?
<inetpro> up this early many times... just don't always need to tell the world
 * inetpro merging superfly's latest changes from earlier today
<Kilos> hehe good man
<Kilos> were you two busy till late?
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> uh, him more than me
<Kilos> ai! he doesnt sleep enough
<inetpro> see: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za-dev/ubuntu-za/website
<Kilos> he did something 1 minute ago
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> more like a few hours ago
<inetpro> the merging was just done by me a few minutes ago
<Kilos> ah it just shows as him then
<inetpro> because he's the author of the changes
<Kilos> ok, so whats left to do?
<Kilos> just the home page?
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<inetpro> Kilos: you can click on the revision number to see more details of a revision
<Kilos> lemme look for that
<inetpro> good mornings mazal
<Kilos> i dont know if we see the same thing
<inetpro> Kilos: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za-dev/ubuntu-za/website/revision/12
<inetpro> change 12 to 11, 10, 9.... if you want to view previous changes
<inetpro> previous revisions*
<Kilos> nono thats past me
<inetpro> nono, not really
<inetpro> just read the screen
<Kilos> ya its like trying to get a package from source
<mazal> Morning Kilos and inetpro
<Kilos> thats all serious geek stuff man
<Kilos> you need to read my blog again, im an appy geek
<inetpro> you can see exactly what changed and start jumping up and down with joy in anticipation of seeing the actual changes on the new site
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill start jumping if that will help
<Kilos> actually while you have some time just explain what i must look for
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> jan has a prob
<Kilos> he installed ubuntu onto a recruits lappy
<Kilos> it doesnt show the splash screen but lots of text like i see because splash is off
<Kilos> and /etc/default/grub doesnt fix it
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you make wrong assumption that I have time now
<inetpro> need to go
<inetpro> sorry
<Kilos> ok go but think while going
<Trixar_za> The bootscreen isn't supplied by grub
<Trixar_za> er, splash screen I mean
<Kilos> ya but to turn it off you need to remove "quiet splash"
<Kilos> hopefully this will fix it
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<Kilos> but now he has gone somewhere for a week or so so i left him the link in a mail
<Trixar_za> No - you need to make sure it's there
<Trixar_za> It's a resolution and colour depth issue with some cards
<Trixar_za> removing the quiet and splash cheat codes would cause the issue
<Kilos> it was a clean install that didnt show splash at all
<Kilos> only from the dvd
<Kilos> and no one helped him on the list so ive been trying
<Trixar_za> Anyway, I'm going to try getting Black And White to work
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> lol
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> Kilos: if you're finished with a story in Trello, drag and drop it into the "Done" column
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> will do superfly  
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<nlsthzn> hmm... busy having a look at the whole bzr thingy ... always wanted to work on something that I can modify and upload and all that shenanigans :p - now the only problem is I will have to concentrate :p
<nlsthzn> and set up a ssh key again >.<
<nlsthzn> grrrr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everything is work
<Kilos> banana sarmy help calm the nerves
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=384&m=397&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=8692&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/118115-google-gives-the-gtalk-kill-order.html
<Kilos> sjoe thats long
<Kilos> go pidgin
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Symmetria  what is happening about your deb-delta server?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> i go take sheep away
<nlsthzn> hey inetpro 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this fine morning
<Kilos> alive and you?
<charl> good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> loadshedding at home
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<superfly> inetpro, Kilos: latest version of the site up
<Kilos> at http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/ ?
<inetpro> looking good superfly!
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong i still see the jumbotron thing and no learn more
<superfly> Kilos: you're not freshing your browser
<Kilos> i just opened it from scratch
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> yes, but your browser has cached it. refresh.
<inetpro> Kilos: refretch!!
<Kilos> oo very lekker
<inetpro> now just the three columns
<inetpro> hmm... according to City of Tshwane website There is currently no Load Shedding in progress!  
<inetpro> seems they just do what they want when they feel like it
<mazal> Oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  Rynomster  
<arnaudmez_> Hello guys
<arnaudmez_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_  
<arnaudmez_> How are things here
<arnaudmez_> ?
<Kilos> you okes have a loco man
<Kilos> im good ty
<arnaudmez_> coming back please
<mazal> Kilos: How did the application meeting go last night ?
<arnaudmez_> I'm back
<Kilos> tomorrow night mazal  
<Kilos> wb arnaudmez_  
<arnaudmez_> ty
<Kilos> what are you breaking
<arnaudmez_> i would like to know if I can charge peoples when I train them on Linux Basic
<Kilos> yes you charge for your time not the linux
<mazal> Why did I think it was last night , ugh I'm getting old
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez_> I know for Linux wanted to make sure
<Kilos> midnight tomorrow night sigh
<arnaudmez_> I realized people here want to be trained but it's abit hard for them to catch up with the community thing, for so I will create the LoCo by providing training first
<Kilos> you have a loco there already arnaudmez_  
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-cd/
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: what's happening midnight tomorrow ?
<Kilos> superfly  and i are applying for ubuntu membership
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: that DR Congo not the Congo I live in
<Kilos> aha
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: I'm from Congo Brazzaville
<Kilos> where are you
<Kilos> oh ya
<arnaudmez_> yep, there is two Congo in our beautyful Africa
<Kilos> oh ok then get training so you can have lots of members then we help you form a new loco
<Kilos> dont overcharge and frighten peeps away
<Kilos> encourage as many peeps as you can
<arnaudmez_> No i Wont trust me
<Kilos> always be friendly, patient and understanding
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone still play on the minetest server?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos, superfly, inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone else
<Kilos> nope ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> too much work atm along with data cap
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<drussell> Kilos: hey, how's you? :o)
<Kilos> good ty drussell  and you
<drussell> Kilos: all good!
<Kilos> drussell  are you still with canonical?
<drussell> Kilos: no, I left about 7-8 months ago
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> and no more ubuntu dev?
<arnaudmez_> How much can I charge for basic ? Do you guys have an idea of the cost ?
<drussell> Kilos: no, I was working with customers looking to use OpenStack, but I'm at Hortonworks now, all about Hadoop and big data
<Kilos> arnaudmez_  i think imo you can charge what you think your time is worth
<Kilos> so the more peeps there the cheaper you can make it for them
<Kilos> aw drussell  well i hope you are happy there
<drussell> Kilos: yes, all very good, glad I made the change
<Kilos> at least you havent forgotten us
<drussell> Kilos: this is the friendliest Ubuntu channel on the whole interwebz ;o)
<Kilos> hehe i know
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: sure but I want to make it not too spicy too so aligning this to international rates would be fine
<Kilos> that will be hard to work out arnaudmez_  because you are basically doing the job of a lecturer
<Kilos> and they get paid rather badly iirc
<arnaudmez_> ... i see
<arnaudmez_> another point, where can i find training ppt (even english versions, i will translate myself)
<Kilos> are you going to give classes an hour at a time?
<Kilos> surely there is something already available in french
<Kilos> it is french hey
<Kilos> http://beginlinux.org/
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I haven't been there in a very long time
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i logged on just now and noticed it wasn't running, not even sure how long :)
<Kilos> ai!inetwat breek jy?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> we loadshedding the bits and bytes again
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> môre
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie seun net bietjie senuweeagtig vir more aand
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit by jou nuvolari  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> Hi all.  Sorry to bug.  Am looking for an alternative to MS Project server
<Maaz> captine: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell captine http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/getting-involved.html" 17 hours, 14 minutes and 34 seconds ago
<Kilos> captine  https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fprojectlibre%2F&ei=fxLSVMnmGMHqUpOggvgI&usg=AFQjCNFpriVH-VAbOiMSisDBZEEKMlfgYg&sig2=KvrcR7oFJ8e9MclnoHDnRw&bvm=bv.85076809,d.d24
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> https://sourceforge.net/projects/projectlibre/
<Kilos> i wonder how one communicates with arabs
<Kilos> where is neelsie
<Kilos> google where is tunisia
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where cant go further north in africa than that
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh my superfly  , seems we are the only 2 applicants
<Kilos> inetpro  storming at harties and wind blowing this way
<Kilos> l;ets hope
<Kilos> lets as well
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hee hee heeeee
<Kilos> even in tunisia the yanks have them
<Kilos> <elacheche> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche  welcome to ubuntu-za
<elacheche> Thx Kilos :)
<stickyboy> Ah
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<captine> thanks kilos.  projectlibre is what i use as a desktop tool.  they dont have a server version yet
<superfly> Kilos: we're probably the first people in months :-P
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hey
<stickyboy> Struggling to be effective after 5.
<Kilos> aw sorry captine
<stickyboy> Kilos: You're not sorry for me? Struggling to be effective!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why sticky?
<Kilos> late nights
<Kilos> wbb, i go fetch sheep
<Kilos> lol Neo31  welcome to ubuntu-za but go get your work done first
<Neo31> hhh, just adding the chan to my favorites ;)
<Neo31> thx Kilos 
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ooo i love irc
<gremble> o/
<Maaz> gremble: gremble: By the way, you have a pile of memos waiting for you, too many to read out in public. PM me
<Kilos> gremble  hello
<Kilos> stranger
<gremble> Hey Kilos haha
<Kilos> i am so busy in so many channels and tabs in browser im totally lost
<Kilos> supper time
<mazal> Maaz can keep memos ?
<gremble> Maaz tell mazal that you can keep memos
<Maaz> gremble: Got it, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<gremble> When you relog, it'll tell you
<gremble> :P
<mazal> Oh I know about that "tell" feature. Thought memos was something else that you could tell him to store for you
<Maaz> mazal: By the way, gremble on freenode told me "tell mazal that you can keep memos" 48 seconds ago
<gremble> memo is a feature of IRC as well
<Kilos> gremble  did you see the opinion about geeks
<Kilos> hi mazal  Neo31  
<Neo31> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> so havent you seen the mail yet?
<Neo31> nope didn't leave work yet
<mazal> Lo oom
<Neo31> what email Kilos ?
<Kilos> add to your favourites Neo31  #ubuntu-africa
<Neo31> on what address did you send that email?
<Kilos> elche said he will forward it to you all
<Kilos> elacheche  
<Neo31> i'm in
<Neo31> he said he will do that when he get's home
<Neo31> he might be still at work or on his way back, it will get to us late at night or the morning :)
<Kilos> on his way home i think
<superfly> Good evening.
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<octoquad> evening superfly
<superfly> hey octoquad, hi Kilos
<Kilos> found a debian developer superfly  
<Kilos> in mauritius
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: orly?
<inetpro> good mornings
<mazal> Time to go see if any power at home
<Kilos> superfly  cyb@debian.org
<mazal> bye 4 now all
<superfly> bye mazal
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Kilos> #linux.mu
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> where do all these new peeps come from Kilos?
<inetpro> welcome to ubuntu-za Neo31
<Kilos> tunisia inetpro  
<inetpro> sjoe!
<Kilos> now got the very top and bottom of africa
<inetpro> Kilos: you'll have to start learning their language sir
<Kilos> they speak english too
<Neo31> thank you inetpro 
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<captine> thanks for looking up project tools earlier...
<captine> was sneaking a login through the webchat.freenode site... while at work
<Neo31> lol Arabic is hard to learn inetpro 
<Kilos> and french
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> but almost everyone speaks French in Tunisia (same for Algeria and Morocco)
<inetpro> Neo31: haha, I once trained Arabic people to use MS Word many years ago
<Neo31> lol traitor inetpro 
<Neo31> hhh
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> guys thought I was able to read it when all I knew was the exact location of each menu option
<Kilos> hahaha
 * Neo31 's gotta go afk, c u later
<inetpro> Neo31: go well
<inetpro> superfly: when are you going live?
<superfly> inetpro: when the bottom 3 things are filled
<superfly> I'm trying to come up with what should go in there... any ideas?
<inetpro> :)
 * inetpro thinking
<Kilos> lol those blogs with foreign language
<superfly> Kilos: it's Latin
 * Kilos smells wood burning
<superfly> inetpro: we don't even need those buttons
<inetpro> true, but we have something missing
<inetpro> surely we need to lnk back to ubuntu.com somewhere
<inetpro> and perhaps something about releases
<inetpro> or at least a link to the download page
<inetpro> just something that doesn't need to change often
<Kilos> thats a good idea
<Kilos> the links for the different flavours
<Kilos> then i dont need to ask fly everytime
<Kilos> i only need one link nowadays kubuntu
<superfly> inetpro: good idea
<inetpro> maybe a short intro to Ubuntu the OS
<inetpro> like What is Ubuntu?
<inetpro> the Zim page has a nice short writeup at http://www.ubuntu.org.zw/
<captine> superfly: hi htere..  quick one.  when I contribute again to the site, should I use a new branch??  Or can I just sync my branch with the current "latest" and then re-submit from it for merge?
<superfly> captine: first, go into your "trunk" directory, and run "bzr up" - that will synchronise your local copy with what's on Launchpad. Then create a new branch.
<captine> ok
<Kilos> we so lucky to have the fly with us
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<Kilos> and thank the family for your time too
<superfly> inetpro: to be honest, I'd rather leave explaining Ubuntu up to the Ubuntu site.
<inetpro> good idea
<magespawn> good evening back from load shedding that wasn't
<inetpro> superfly: hmm...
<inetpro> Cannot expand "commit_data": Dicts do not support option expansion
<inetpro> what that be?
<superfly> inetpro: doesn't matter. I get it all the time, and it doesn't make a difference
<inetpro> ok
<magespawn> still doing bazaar tutorials or practice/
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> Bug #1254838 
<inetpro> magespawn: we're getting very close to ready for launch now
<inetpro> I think
<magespawn> awesome sauce
<inetpro> we're on revision 15 now
<inetpro> if you do 'bzr up' you can see all the changes
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<inetpro> then do 'bzr qlog' for an awesome way to look through all the changes
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> awesome sauce and cool beans
<Kilos> quite a mix
<magespawn> i think i have to move into the project folde first
<superfly> and, as usual... I've done most of the work.
<magespawn> s/folde/folder
<inetpro> don't know where superfly finds the time to make all these changes but he's done it
<inetpro> magespawn: the trunk folder
<magespawn> yup 
<magespawn> superfly has found the way to deny the requirement to sleep
<magespawn> in projects if i recall correctly
<magespawn> was it trunk or ubuntu-za?
<inetpro> if you followed the tutorial it would be ~/Projects/ubuntu-za/trunk I think
<superfly> I've shamelessly stolen the blurb from the Zimbabwean's site, inetpro maybe look at it and mix a few words up?
<inetpro> superfly: which blurb would that be?
<superfly> inetpro: that one: https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/ubuntu-blurb/+merge/248625
<magespawn> that is correct inetpro
<magespawn> done and done, very cool, you have been busy
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> let's break that apart for a moment
<inetpro> Ubuntu is an entirely open source operating system built around the Linux kernel. 
<inetpro> Ubuntu is an open source operating system built around the Linux kernel. 
<inetpro> not entirely
<inetpro> "Ubuntu is a community developed, Linux-based operating system that is perfect for laptops, desktops and servers. "
<inetpro> that is perfect
<inetpro> "It contains all the applications you need - ..." 
<inetpro> really all?
<inetpro> I'd say most
<magespawn> maybe they are refering to your average user
<superfly> inetpro: done
<superfly> I haven't updated the merge proposal yet
<inetpro> superfly: then again, also not really all community developed
<superfly> let me know when you're happy and I'll repropose
<superfly> inetpro: meh. good enough
<inetpro> k
<superfly> inetpro: it is, rather. what do you call Debian?
<inetpro> don't we want to say Debian based somewhere perhaps?
<inetpro> and then wikipedia has the following which I find is relevant as well
<inetpro> It is based on free software and named after the Southern African philosophy of ubuntu (literally, "human-ness"), which often is translated as "humanity towards others" or "the belief in a universal bond of sharing that connects all humanity"
<inetpro> superfly: one moment
<superfly> inetpro: let's not put the entire Wikipedia into our blurb...
<inetpro> sure... was just pointing out relevancy
<inetpro> superfly: how do I pull the blurb here?
<inetpro> bzr branch lp:~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/ubuntu-blurb  
<inetpro> lik so ^^ ?
<inetpro> like as well
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> but I stay inside the project?
<superfly> inetpro: yes, but outside trunk
<inetpro> ahh
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> it's like pulling the whole project into the ubuntu-blurb folder
<inetpro> superfly: let's go for it as is
<captine> superfly: to clean up bazaar, do we delete the branch that i had created for "Getting Involved" or does it stay forever?
<captine> considering it is merged etc?
<inetpro> superfly: shall I Approve?
<superfly> captine: just delete the directory :-)
<superfly> inetpro: if you wish
<captine> must admit, it would be easier to have a branch called captine, work on it, submit merge, then re-synch it and submit next merge.  need to get a dictionary to come up with names for branches... :)
<captine> first world problems.....  
<captine> lol
<inetpro> done
<superfly> captine: I just call it what I'm doing in it. with my OpenLP project, if I'm working on a bug, the branch is bug-#######
<captine> yip.  am doing similar... :)
<captine> superfly: I have used openLP in testing a bit.  Do you use it at your church?
<superfly> yup
 * inetpro started properly on local now
<inetpro> with the next branch I'd like to do another test
<inetpro> superfly: have you updated with nikola yet?
<superfly> not yet
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> will have to force-refresh every page here
<superfly> inetpro: updated
<inetpro> ahh, we're getting closer to the end now
 * inetpro eventually caught up
<inetpro> so much faster to test locally
<captine> quick one.  if I want to bookmark to a spot in my page with nikola, how????  is there shortcut code? or using normal html?
<superfly> inetpro: 2nd column == Local Community?
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night peeps
<superfly> inetpro: 3rd column == South Africa?
<superfly> night ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> maybe the other way round?
<inetpro> superfly: sounds interesting, what do you want to put about SA?
<superfly> dunno
<superfly> something about not being overseas!
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> what i miss?
<inetpro> superfly: see http://www.brandsouthafrica.com/ for some ideas perhaps?
<inetpro> tough one yo capture in a few words
<inetpro> to*
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> kom Kiloshelp man
<captine> anyone working on a "getting started" pahe
<Kilos> ek was amper aan die slaap
<captine> dont want to duplicate effort
<superfly> captine: getting started with what?
<captine> Kilos: sorry to ask again, but when is the midnight meeting for the membership thing?
<Kilos>  something about not being overseas!
<superfly> captine: tomorrow night
<captine> superfly: with Ubuntu... different distros, quick guide
<Kilos> tomorrow captine  
<Kilos> just say birthplace of the ubuntu founder
<inetpro> I'd say let's not try to duplicate too much info that can be found elsewhere
<magespawn> rather link it
<inetpro> or let's try not to duplicate...
<inetpro> keep it simple
<inetpro> I like the idea of something about SA in the middle
<captine> inetpro: you refering to the getting started page in terms of duplication???  was thinking of it just having 4 steps to getting it installed, all linked to ubuntu documentation, with a table of the distro's to choose from and linking to their respective download pages
<captine> will mock it up and send it in for you guys to decide.  i take rejection well, so wont be offended if it is canned.. :).  Enjoying learning this nikola thing
<inetpro> captine: do you use trello?
<captine> i looked into trello when I saw you all talk about it.  signed in iwth my google account
<captine> havent used it yet
<inetpro> what's your username?
<inetpro> or PM me your email address
<captine> ok
<inetpro> ok, created a card there for you
<inetpro> but you're also welcome to do the whole branching etc
<Kilos> ai! anothr one with no photo
<magespawn> we will get there oom
<Kilos> lol
<captine> lol.  i thought it would pull in my google pic...
<Kilos> ge and bp
<inetpro> Kilos: heh!
<Kilos> heh what?
<inetpro> you moving lists around again?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> havent had time to touch it
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> i dont see anything changed, what do you see
<Kilos> all i did was add tunisia
<inetpro> no worries really :-)
<inetpro> I moved it back
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the ubuntu membership is supposed to be the 5th not 6th
<Kilos> or is that a 5
<captine> night all.  will continue tomorrow..  hopefully my son sleeps throuhg tongiht
<captine> :)
<Kilos> night captine  
<inetpro> good luck and thanks for all the efforts
<Kilos> ty captine  
<superfly> I moved lists
<superfly> start with least likely to do, and move toward done
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ha
<superfly> it's about flow
<inetpro> superfly: should I not archive that whole list entirely?
<superfly> make things flow from left to right
<superfly> inetpro: you can if it's over
<inetpro> I was still feeling my way around when I started that
<superfly> inetpro: with OpenLP releases, we make each release a list, and then we put stories into each list when they're done, and when the release goes out we archive the list
<inetpro> makes sense 
<inetpro> scenario might just be slightly different here, not?
<superfly> yes, but the workflow still makes sense
<inetpro> but do we have releases?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> strydom
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man, surely we have to talk about these things
<superfly> inetpro: nope, I'm just saying. if you have a bunch of stuff that all has a deadline of some sort, or a finishing point, it's nice to have a list just for that. we're unlikely to have such a scenario
<inetpro> I know I talk too much but...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> at least im innocent
<inetpro> I'd say our deadline should be month to month from meeting to meeting
<inetpro> talking about that, I'm still waiting for Kilos to do something for me
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> or anyone else for that matter :-)
<Kilos> what did i forget
<inetpro> we need to look at the minutes from last meeting
<inetpro> lot's of ideas expressed there
<inetpro> post each idea in the "New ideas list"
<Kilos> link to minutes
<Kilos> then i must sleep
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127
<Kilos> ty
 * inetpro calling it a night
<inetpro> oh wait
<inetpro> see incoming email
<inetpro> I like that superfly
<Kilos> oh my, you gonna read your email
 * Kilos looks if clouds are coming
<superfly> incoming mail? I haven't got it yet...
<inetpro> Sawubona Mhlaba! (Hello, world!) done
<superfly> inetpro: oh, my latest merge proposal
<superfly> right
<superfly> inetpro: did you merge it yet?
<inetpro> yep, and commited
<Kilos> inetpro  you spoke about a link in the new site to membership
<inetpro> hmm... right
<Kilos> peeps must create wiki pages
<Kilos> to do list for noobs
<Kilos> thats about it
<Kilos> apt-offline was mentioned as well and deb-delta server that Symmetria  said he would work on
<Kilos> now i must sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for all the hard work superfly  
<inetpro> superfly: heh, I propose my first merge :-)
<superfly> woohoo!
<superfly> inetpro: approved. do you want to commit, or do you want me to?
<superfly> commit/merge
<inetpro> go for it
<inetpro> \o/
 * inetpro 's karma jumping up a few notches
<superfly> k, just pushing my latest changes up
<superfly> inetpro: don't forget to add a description to your merge proposals!
<superfly> otherwise I don't have a commit message
<superfly> (as it were)
<superfly> I mean, I do, but make it easier for the committer
<inetpro> ah, I'll remember that
<inetpro> thought you see the commit message I post with bzr commit
<superfly> committed
<inetpro> cool, ty
<inetpro> you have more changes coming?
<superfly> no, though I can see your commit messages; but if you have a whole lot of commits I don't know which message to use, or I have to make one up...
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> ok, I can wait
<inetpro> thanks for explaining 
<superfly> inetpro: https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/za-blurb/+merge/248678
<superfly> see, my commit messages are not the same as my merge proposal's description?
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> committed
<superfly> woohoo!
<inetpro> well done!!
<superfly> all live on my test site
<superfly> our Getting Involved page needs a little more TLC, but I think we have a workable site. What do you think?
<inetpro> I like it very much
<magespawn> can i have that link again? sorry
<inetpro> magespawn: http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<magespawn> really got to remember that
<inetpro> just make sure you force a refresh to see the latest
<magespawn> looking good
<inetpro> superfly: will we be able to see old content from the current site somehow?
<superfly> no
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> use wget and mirror it :-P
<magespawn> the home page is looking very smooth
<inetpro> superfly: terrible with all the errors
<inetpro> maybe a backup of files and the database will be enough
<inetpro> I think we should go live asap
<inetpro> superfly: just do it!
<superfly> I'll backup the files. the database is something I can do at a later stage
<superfly> kk, let me go lock up downstairs, and then I'll backup and deploy
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> magespawn: what do you think?
<magespawn> i like it 
<inetpro> +1
<magespawn> i especially like the home page
<inetpro> yep, me too
<magespawn> a personal ocd thing, the two learn more and one get involved button should all be on the same level
<magespawn> but that is just a personal thing
<superfly> magespawn: totally, but we're going live with what we've got so long
<superfly> then people can complain and they can fix it
<magespawn> yes good idea
 * inetpro agrees
<inetpro> checked it on my mobile, also looks good 
<inetpro> but as mentioned above the Getting Involved page really needs a bit of TLC 
<superfly> Ladies and Gentlemen, we are live!
<inetpro> oh wow, and he really is not playing
<inetpro> tomorrow you pass with flying colors
<magespawn> awesome, well done
<superfly> inetpro: your turn, you get to tell people about the new site.
<superfly> I'm off to bed. Good night.
<inetpro> haha, ok
<magespawn> good night superfly
<magespawn> i am also off, good night
<kulelu88> congrats inetpro 
<inetpro> kulelu88: ty
 * inetpro falling asleep
<inetpro> good night
<kulelu88> nite
<Neo31> hello world!
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-05
<inetpro> good morning 
<inetpro> heh 
<Kilos> jumping up and down
<Kilos> oh wow
<Kilos> beautiful
<inetpro> do you have to join a few seconds after I greet everyone? 
<Kilos> ty so much superfly  inetpro  and captine
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> im me 
<Kilos> me you greet independantly
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<inetpro> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> if i dont hear a bloep it means you dont care
<Kilos> the sight is lovely hey
<inetpro> the fly did like 99% of it
<inetpro> looking great yes 
<Kilos> i know, as usual, but you were there to support and give opinions
<Kilos> he must add it now on his wiki page so they can go look so long
<Kilos> one guy already wants to vote via email before the meeting
<Kilos> but im sure fly is in
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> gaan kyk nuwe site https://ubuntu-za.org/
<inetpro> eish and we have ourselves some more LoadShedding from 8:00 this morning 
<Kilos> ons het n vlieg, n super vlieg
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> id forgotten about that
<mazal> The irc channel name is wrong I see
<mazal> It says #openlp instead of #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> mazal: ouch! How did we miss that? 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: please fix that first 
<mazal> inetpro: The one under "getting involved"
<Kilos> and its hard work to change with the propose stuff
<Kilos> no edit function
<mazal> It looks very nice everyone who's involved
<mazal> Nice work guys
<inetpro> Am on my cell now, will only be on pc much later today 
<inetpro> guys, anyone can do this fixing, please try 
<mazal> Ok I will try
<inetpro> just follow the branching instructions 
<mazal> Oh no , that look to complicated
<mazal> Not gonna go mess there
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai tog! ;) 
<mazal> I don't karring with things I don't know 
<mazal> Especially when it's someone else's things I could break :P
<Kilos> sshh i must find the stuff
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<Kilos> im in ubuntu-za here now must i go with new branch or does one edit an existing branch
<bduk> Huh More Kilos Jy die bed nat gemaak vanmore dat jy so vroeg is??
<Kilos> ek was gister ook voor jou hier man
<Kilos> sjoe
<bduk> Seker??
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> eergister het ek laat hier geland
<bduk> Ok Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> back
<superfly> inetpro: heh, oops
<superfly> inetpro: I'm only going to be able to fix that this evening :-(
<inetpro> hmm, no stress 
<inetpro> you'll just have to live with the extra visitors in your channel 
<inetpro> :-) 
<superfly> haha, unlikely that we'll get any
<superfly> inetpro: also, mixed content doesn't work in the Fox
<superfly> inetpro: so the chat widget doesn't load
<superfly> need to fix that too
<superfly> inetpro: according to trunk, it should be using #ubuntu-za
<qwebirc88025> inetpro: see?
<qwebirc88025> it's MEEEEEEE
<superfly> inetpro: oh, I see now
<inetpro> ah, just the client details
<inetpro> not serious 
<superfly> ja
<inetpro> superfly: please merge 
<superfly> done
<superfly> will upload when I get home
<inetpro> ok 
<Squirm> Morning
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
 * nuvolari reaches Zombie state -.-
<nuvolari> got in bed just past midnight
 * nuvolari mumbles something about board games taking a lot of time
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<captine> site looks great guys
<superfly> thanks captine
<captine> off to work i go.
<captine> chat later,
<superfly> I'm already there
<captine> lol
<captine> i just got back from doc appointment.  daughter enters the world soon... so now heading
<superfly> woohoo!
<superfly> hey elacheche!
<elacheche> Morning superfly.. Greetings from North Africa → Tunisia :D
<superfly> elacheche: I heard so!
<elacheche> :D
<bduk> Dem eksdom 
 * mazal mompel net gekruide taal en se verder niks
<Jacques_Stry> You guys have the wrong channel listed on the website :)
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: we know, the fix will go out tonight
<Jacques_Stry> haha, glad to see a local Ubuntu group going up - look forward to participating
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: going up? we've been going for 8 years
<Jacques_Stry> O.O where have I been... if Dave didn't post this on google+ I would have never heard about this!
<Jacques_Stry> Ahem I meant Danie
<ThatGraemeGuy> where is the new site fly?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: https://www.ubuntu-za.org/
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: I figured that's where you found out.
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> ai! thats my bit towards load shedding for the day hopefully
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> ohi superfly  well done sir
<Kilos> Maaz  superfly  ++
<Kilos> so inetpro  did you share the same load shedding slot?
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> sjoe another strydom
<Kilos> inetpro  you have company
 * Kilos hides
<Squirm> 1 hour to go :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> those 2 1/2 hours seem to take forever hey
<Squirm> Depends if I have to give up my laptop to someone who needs it more
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> Yeah, our Customer Service agents have iMacs
<Kilos> go hide with the lappy. let them use someone elses
<Kilos> i love the zulu greeting
<Jacques_Stry> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> oh wow inetpro  our new site is fast
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/ rocks
 * Kilos jumps up and down
<Squirm> 25min to go
<Squirm> Nice website
<Squirm> you guys do know in Getting-Involved, under IRC, the channel is #openip
<Squirm> not #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yip we gotta wait for fly to get home to fix it
<Kilos> he must have been almost asleep when he was finishing up
<Squirm> Ok
<Kilos> and multitasking as well
<Squirm> Just thought I'd let you know
<Kilos> ty Squirm  
<Squirm> and we;re off
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Hi
<superfly> Squirm: there's already a merge proposal to fix that.
<Squirm> superfly: ok
<superfly> We spotted it early this morning 
<superfly> And it's one of my other channels, so I can send people on. 
<Squirm> We're back online
<Kilos> hi guys from africa
<Kilos> hi rudi-is-me  
<superfly> Joy. Load shedding from 20:00 till 22:30 tonight. 
<Kilos> ouch
<superfly> Guess I'd better have my phone and netbook fully charged 
<Kilos> catch a nap superfly  
<superfly> Not a bad idea 
<Squirm> Yep
<Squirm> Damn Stage 3 and all
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> 2 cuts in one day :/
<Squirm> My laptop is on 70%, hasn't even recovered from the last one
<Squirm> 3 hours until full
 * Squirm closes chrome
<Squirm> Munching my power
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> closed chrome 10min ago, saying 56min till full
<Squirm> so it pretty much dropped my charging time for 2 hours
<Squirm> Home time for me
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> inetpro: ping
<superfly> inetpro: fixed site
<Kilos> ty for a wonderful job superfly  and all the long hours and late night
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> and mornings too
<inetpro> superfly: pong
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  go see https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hmm...
<stickyboy> superfly: Very nice site, dude.
<superfly> thanks stickyboy!
<stickyboy> I like the mandatory HTTPS, and I notice you support strong crypto.
<stickyboy> TLS 1.2 + AES-128-GCM is winning.
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  you havent joined #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> its growing
<stickyboy> Kilos: Too many channels, br0.
<Kilos> i think i will use it as part of my application for ubuntu membership tonight
<stickyboy> But haiya, lemme join.
<Kilos> hi captine   go see https://ubuntu-za.org/
<captine> evening
<Kilos> ty for the help
<captine> lol.  not even 100kb of text from me... :)  have been showing the site to my 2 colleagues that I "converted" to ubuntu
<Kilos> great where are they
<Kilos> every bit helped the fly i think
<inetpro> captine: you can still add more
<captine> i know
<captine> may finish my "getting started" page and send it for you guys to review
<captine> i will never remember Nikola if I dont do some more
<captine> even if it doesnt go live :)
<Kilos> lol
<captine> So.. I am desperate for some South African success stories with Linux as opposed to Windows in the corporate world.  My Windows IT are putting demo SharePoints in, Project Servers, SQL Server clusters etc etc and are not keen on looking at anything outside the Microsoft stack.
<Kilos> eish
<captine> Basically, looking for a reference site with an Intranet solution and project management and ideally Email etc, that is not linked to MS products
<captine> Liferay or Alfresco intranets would be great
<inetpro> with Kilos gathering more support on the African continent we can only succeed
<captine> have convinced out Infrastructure manager to demo Alfresco and Liferay
<Kilos> good luck captine  
<captine> All our IT folks beleive MS is the cheaper option
<inetpro> haha
<captine> in terms of total cost of ownership
<Kilos> what is the distance from he top af africa, tunisia, to capetown?
<inetpro> what a joke
<captine> yip.  no one will sit me down and take me through the license and support costs for MS
<captine> so I can do a comparison (even with Cannonical Top End support per server
<captine> unfortunately, Canonical's site is no good in terms of client references
<inetpro> Kilos: Total distance: 7,965.97 km (4,949.82 mi)
<Kilos> whew ty inetpro  
<inetpro> Measure and calculate distance https://support.google.com/maps/answer/1628031?hl=en
<inetpro> captine: ye, unfortunately that seems to be true
<inetpro> too few peeps around who are not in it for the money
<inetpro> yet even they have to survive, it is a tough problem
<superfly> captine: where are you based?
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<captine> Johannesburg
<Kilos> i think here by us
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> 80 ks out
<inetpro> superfly: what did you still want to do with the getting-involved page?
<qwebirc64384> Sawubona Mhlaba!
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> It Works!
<Kilos> hi qwebirc64384  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> was that you inetpro  ?
<inetpro> thank you oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol skelm
<inetpro> :-)
<qwebirc64384> bye
<Kilos> chow now
<Kilos> ai! such bad manners
<Kilos> i forgot where ubuntu-cm is
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> superfly: the display area of irc on the web is a bit big on my laptop, can't see the whole page
<superfly> inetpro: what's your resolution, 640x480? :-P
<inetpro> 1366x768
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> the fly must get some sleep so he can rattle them while i am thinking what to say
<inetpro> if the iframe says height="600", what does that mean?
<Kilos> that means  height="600"
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> guess that means pixels?
<Kilos> sorry my pro
<inetpro> no man, not a problem... just testing 
<Kilos> i use 1280X1024
<Kilos> was the most comfortable resolution
<inetpro> ok, works perfectly when switching the browser to full screen
<Kilos> see using multiple workspaces has its advantages
<inetpro> we don't want too many peeps staying in the browser interface for too long anyway
<inetpro> better to tel them about a proper client asap
<inetpro> tell*
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> you missing all the fun man
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> sorry
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> no im sorry you missing it
<magespawn> i saw that last night already, has it changed since then?
<Kilos> ya everything is fixed
<Kilos> no wrong irc addy
<magespawn> it is looking pretty cool
<Kilos> oh fly has power off now
<Kilos> till 22.30
<Kilos> very nice hey
<magespawn> i prefered the side by side one for the home page, but both look good
<Kilos> and fast
<inetpro> side by side?
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<magespawn> i am currently being load shed for the fourth time today
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> magespawn: eish!
<magespawn> yes the home page, with the what is ubuntu and the get involved etc.
<inetpro> that is seriously bad
<magespawn> i must also say that this is not in the same location
<magespawn> what is IT without electricity?
<inetpro> magespawn: if you resize your browser it displays side by side
<inetpro> if you make it wider
<magespawn> i understand that you can implement the the ip protcol using carrier pigeons
<magespawn> inetpro let me see
<magespawn> indeed it does change, now that is pretty cool, adapting to the level of zoom i have
<magespawn> i am on a small netbook at the moment
<Kilos> multiple workspaces ftw
<superfly> woo! Cape Town FTW still on stage 2
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> i think it was so warm up here today the instant the power came on, all the aircons kicked in and tripped it off again
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> people started moaning at me, because the routers and that went off after 4 hours of load shedding, and did i not just put a ups in last week?
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> nothing like dodgy power to really test you setup and systems
<magespawn> s/you/your
<Kilos> haha
<captine> our office park was on generator for about 4 hours...
<captine> am sure they will "forget" to get more diesel and we will have no power tomorrow
<captine> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> when phoning in to report a eskom fault etc you get a helpful voice menu that says if you would like to you may report this fault online at www.eskom.co.za
<magespawn> hi captine
<captine> hi there
<magespawn> how big is the generator?
<captine> havent seen it, but must be pretty big.  we have 100 people on the top floor and some offices are on the second floor, plus there are more buildings in the park
<Kilos> whew
<captine> our legal chap recons we will get at least a R10 000 bill for diesel this month, if not more.... just for our share
<magespawn> just as well the fuel price dropped
<captine> yip
 * Squirm looks around
<magespawn> that is hectic
<Squirm> Hello
<captine> hi Squirm
<magespawn> howdy
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<inetpro> haha guys, I beat you all
<magespawn> how so?
<inetpro> in Hatfield we have been without power since 10:39 yesterday and it's still down
<inetpro> running on generator all the time
<Kilos> wow
 * inetpro even stopped complaining 
<magespawn> direct pipeline from sasol just for you inetpro 
<Squirm> lol
<inetpro> really testing the generator to the limits
<magespawn> do you have critical stuff that needs to stay on?
<Kilos> ya govt servers
<magespawn> thats not critical
<Kilos> it is man
<magespawn> the rest of the government does not work, so they do not need the computers
<inetpro> well at least it's not a hospital but I consider servers and many other stuffs as quite critical
<Squirm> Heh, well, they've assured everyone that power will stay on for the State of the Nation address
<Squirm> :D
<magespawn> which only 1/3 of the population can watch
<inetpro> lol
<Squirm> Indeed
<Kilos> then how will the pro find time to be here if nothing is working and he cant even charge his cell
<inetpro> when is the SON even?
<magespawn> in Richards Bay the last place to be switched off is BHP Hillside Aluminium, even the hositals go off before them
<Kilos> haha ya money talks
<Squirm> I spoke to some who's friend works there
 * inetpro lost touch with the real world a long time ago
<Squirm> They said that Eskom calls them and tells them they're going off
<Squirm> so... the other day Eskom called them
<Squirm> so they shut down the plant
<Squirm> the whole factory
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> Eskom decided not to turn the power off :P
<magespawn> yup and it takes about 2 weeks to get everything running again
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> yikes!
<magespawn> inetpro: is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<Squirm> So they went down for nothing - AFTER a phone call from Eskom
<Kilos> magespawn  you also missed my new project
<magespawn> Squirm: quite funny i also have a friend who works there
<Kilos> peeps are working me to a standstill
<Kilos> the pro is a slave driver
<magespawn> ?
<Squirm> magespawn: was the info correct?
<Squirm> magespawn: I think I was chatting to a colleague at work.
<Squirm> and he mentioned it
<magespawn> ah we only infrequently
<magespawn> ^talk
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2RNrWvZLY
<Squirm> ah
<Kilos> thats my connection mail
<Kilos> ended up here #ubuntu-africa
<magespawn> cool idea Kilos 
<Squirm> Nice Kilos
<Kilos> yeah im happy. 9 countries have joined
<Kilos> can only get bigger
<magespawn> inetpro: what did you mean "when is the SON even?" lost me completely there
<Kilos> if i dont get membership one of you have to take over
<Squirm> State of the Nation
<inetpro> magespawn: SON = state of the nation address
<inetpro> sorry
<inetpro> just checked... it's next week on the 12th actually
<Squirm> inetpro: 12th
<Squirm> afaik
<magespawn> ahh right, bit slow on the uptake there, going to blame that on eskom too
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> www.gov.za/state-nation-address-2015
<Squirm> 12 February. President Jacob Zuma will present the State of the Nation Address (SoNA) to a joint sitting of Parliament at 19h00 on Thursday, 12 February 2015.
<Squirm> inetpro: s/SON/SoNA/
<Squirm> :D
<Squirm> but then I didn't know that until a few seconds ago
<magespawn> the people are all at home but the lights are not on
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> not to sure if the hamster is in the cage, but the wheel is squeeking
<Kilos> hhe
<Kilos> hehe as well
<superfly> Some parts of the Cape Town CDB are never load shed.
<superfly> I know this because I worked through load shedding today... we still had power.
<magespawn> superfly: find one and move there
<superfly> magespawn: I'm actually quite glad we don't. we have SOOOO much work to do
<stickyboy> http://prometheus.io/docs/introduction/install/
<stickyboy> Compiling Prometheus...
<superfly> (yeah, that's right, I just said that I WANT to work)
<superfly> stickyboy: I heard of that the other day... lemme check it out
<superfly> Kilos: you ready?
<Kilos> i hope so superfly  
<Kilos> nervous
<magespawn> is that tonight?
<Kilos> too important to not make it
<Kilos> ya magespawn  at mignight
<magespawn> good luck you two
<magespawn> what is prometheus?
<superfly> magespawn: a monitoring system built by the folks at SoundCloud
<magespawn> i see, just read the overview, sounds very useful
<stickyboy> Go is cool.
<stickyboy> I love that the resulting binaries have no runtime dependencies.
<superfly> meh.
<magespawn> what sort of systems can you use it to monitor/
<stickyboy> magespawn: I have 40 servers, which have several disks each... :D
<stickyboy> And dozens of web servers... etc...
<stickyboy> Those kinda things. :D
<inetpro> Squirm: oops, right
<magespawn> sounds like something i need to investigate
<stickyboy> magespawn: devops people use it also, for like API stuff.
<stickyboy> User registrations, HTTP return codes, etc.
<stickyboy> I'm not a dev guy, so I just wanna know when my servers are up or down, plus historical trends.
<magespawn> might also be good thing to monitor webservers for attacks
<stickyboy> magespawn: Yah
<magespawn> i also have several adsl connections, and asterisk servers that i need to keep an eye on
<stickyboy> magespawn: Asterisk, cool.
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> The South African Press Association (Sapa) will send out its last story at midnight on March 31
<superfly> deserter!
<superfly> inetpro: heh. not terribly surprised :-(
<inetpro> sad news man
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> been in existence since 1938
<Kilos> i ran cables to connect the reuters things for them in durbs
<Kilos> feels like 100 years ago
<inetpro> I first learned about SAPA 25 years ago
<inetpro> had to put up modems so our guys could get a direct feed from them
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> well actually a modem
<inetpro> think it was my first modem I ever worked with
<Kilos> the cables i ran were up in the air from building to building to connect them directly to the telkom exchange
<Kilos> trying to work out when it was
<inetpro> think it was still 1200 baud rates or even less
<Kilos> must be 28 or 9 years ago
<inetpro> ok, not exactly 25 years ago but close
<Kilos> we are too old man
<inetpro> <superfly> deserter!
 * superfly doesn't really have a story like that
<inetpro> and that ^^ ?
<superfly> inetpro: that was for magespawn
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> he is also old man
<superfly> all I can say about SAPA is that I wrote a system that IOL used back in the day for collecting stories from SAPA, AP, Reuters, etc.
<Kilos> oh well at least we did something for them 
<Kilos> are we joing them early superfly  ? its #ubuntu-meeting hey?
<Kilos> joining
<Kilos> i go wash dishes and make coffee to try wake up a bit
<inetpro> good idea
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but probably no sooner than an hour
<Kilos> cool ill join when you do
<inetpro> yay!
<inetpro> looks like power is back on at the office
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> Love it when all my tests pass!
<Kilos> what tests superfly  
<superfly> code tests
<superfly> I write code that tests my code
<Kilos> you too clever man
<Kilos> so stallman is giving a speech in algiers on saterday
<Kilos> that will grow my channel if nothing else does
<Kilos> i mean the africa channel
<Kilos> my project channel
<Kilos> superfly  you opened a can of worms
<Kilos> growning like weeds
<superfly> Kilos: it's good for you, keeps you busy.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 7 of the 18 african teams are already joined
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  you up late hey
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I was angry earlier
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> you must relax more, anger makes you old quicker
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I got blocked from making comments and likes because I responded to a bad joke by the one admin with another joke.
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> She didn't take it well. But what do you expect for insecure 19 year olds? :/
<Kilos> eish
<Trixar_za> The fact that you can't make your case is the maddening part of facebook. If it was like on IRC where I could contact the person that banned or kicked me, then it would be fair.
<Trixar_za> Hell, on IRC people atleast warn you before they take a drastic step :/
<Kilos> i dont like chatting on fb at all
<superfly> I drag myself onto FB once a day on my PC\
<superfly> I don't have it on my phone anymore
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I think I need to cut back on it. Social Media is a kids thing and I'm starting to get too old to care about their antics :P
<Kilos> lol
 * superfly prefers his code
<Kilos> superfly  we must join i think
<superfly> ek kom nou
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> moet eers hierso klaar maak
<superfly> OK, let's go... if I can find that channel again
<Kilos> #ubuntu-meeting
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sjoe
<Neo31> congrats Kilos and superfly 
<superfly> Thanks Neo31
<Kilos> ty Neo31  
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> w00000t
<inetpro> well done guys!!
 * Kilos jumps up and down
<Kilos> ty for the support inetpro  Neo31  
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> and I even forgot to add something, damn!!!!
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro spoke with drubin via email earlier today
<inetpro> he was very quick to reply as usual and said due to the timing he would unfortunately not be able to make it to the meeting but asked me to convey a message of good luck to Kilos in the hope that his testimonial will be enough for him to succeed
<Kilos> tell me ill use it for you
<Kilos> next month
<inetpro> today = yesterday
<Kilos> great tell david ty very much
<Kilos> wow im still shaking
<inetpro> enjoy it man!
<Kilos> how does one sleep after this
<Neo31> lool Kilos 
<Neo31> let's go party
<Neo31> :p
<superfly> Kilos: you put your head on the pillow and close your eyes
 * inetpro has to do just that now
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> lol its the spinning inside that wont stop
<Kilos> night all ty for the help and support
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Neo31> damn u sleep early guys
<superfly> night everyone
<superfly> Neo31: it's after midnight
<Kilos> ok ill stay up some more
<Neo31> 1am ?
<Neo31> hum i see
<Neo31> :)
<superfly> 00:30
<Neo31> ah ok
<superfly> and I have to be up at 6am
<Kilos> sleep tight my fly
<superfly> dankie oom
<Neo31> wow 6am ? damn
<Neo31> i hate that
<Neo31> i'm lucky i don't have to wake up that early
<Neo31> anyway nice to meet u guys
<Neo31> btw superfly 
<Neo31> have u don't some python/qml before ?
<Neo31> just a quick yes or now, we can talk tomorrow or another day :)
<Kilos> hes gone i think
<Neo31> yep
<Kilos> catch him tomorrow evening
<Neo31> i'll ask him another time
<Neo31> yep
<Kilos> too busy at work to chat
<Neo31> gotcha
<Neo31> i understand that :)
<Neo31> gotta go afk
<Neo31> c u soon Kilos 
<Kilos> ty for the support Neo31  
<Kilos> ill be online tomorrow
<Kilos> or later today
<superfly> Neo31: I've done Python, but not much QML
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-06
<Kilos> good morning za peeps
<Kilos> hi user79  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<highvoltage> superfly: congratulations on the Ubuntu membership!
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  
<Kilos> wb
<highvoltage> thanks Kilos just dropping in :)
<Kilos> its great to see you again :)
<magespawn> good morning 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> well done Kilos and superfly 
<Kilos> ty magespawn  
<Kilos> very harrowing experience
<magespawn> over and done now though
<Kilos> yeah thank heavens
<magespawn> now we can make a plan with the africa channel of yours
<Kilos> lol its growing by the day
<Kilos> 7 official locos there already
<Kilos> im already wondering if its possible to create a loco for locos
<magespawn> cool beans, sometimes it takes a unusual way of thinking to come up with the really good ideas
<magespawn> if you keep this up you might end up on the local council
<magespawn> gotta go for a meeting bbl
<Kilos> well they saw the plan in my wiki page so who knows
<Kilos> oh no i dont wanna go there as well
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<32NAA8H4T> More almal
<Kilos> oh my
<bduk1> Thats better
<Kilos> môre bduk1  
<bduk1> Hoe gaan dit Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy
<Kilos> i go take sheep out quick
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
 * Jacques_Stry bows, Thank You
<Kilos> \i wonder if load shedding is gonna hit me again today
<superfly> thanks highvoltage :-)
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: how does it feel now?
<inetpro> wb highvoltage
<inetpro> nice to see you in here
<inetpro> missed you at the meeting earlier
<Kilos> hi inetpro  raywan  
<Kilos> raywan  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> lol inetpro  didnt get much sleep but otherwise very lekker
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  speel jy weer
<Kilos> what does a members cloak do?
<Kilos> superfly  ^^
<Kilos> i was there for other info
<raywan> hy guys, dropping in from #nairobilug
<raywan> i'm liking the new look of your site
<Kilos> cool hey
<raywan> curious, what does LoCo stand for
<Kilos> local community
<raywan> :)
<superfly> Kilos: the part in brackets => Kilos (~miles@unaffiliated/kilos) has joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> but we are all so far apart that local gets stretched some
<superfly> that's your cloak
<superfly> hi raywan
<Kilos> wasnt i cloaked already
<superfly> you are, but now your cloak says "ubuntu/member" or something like that
<raywan> ~ how many members are you at?
<raywan> superfly: hy
<Kilos> oh cool ty for that superfly  
<superfly> Kilos: yours will look something like this: ~Kilos@ubuntu/member/kilos
<Kilos> oh cool, ill wait for it to happen
<Kilos> raywan  im not sure, somewhere in the 70s i think
<Kilos> raywan  do you mean ubuntu-za members or the new channels members
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> that is still a work in progress but 7 official locos have joined so far
<raywan> #ubuntu-za,
<Kilos> hi hawkiesza  wb
<raywan> I didn't know there was a #ubuntu-africa,
<Kilos> its 3 days old raywan  
<Kilos> its part of a pet project
<Kilos> we want to link all of africa there
<raywan> great idea, 
<raywan> hm, 'missing' on the teams list (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams) means - not joined yet?
<Kilos> im waiting for approval from the irc council to make it an official channel
<Kilos> thats right
<Kilos> some locos seem to have died out now we want to revive them
<raywan> nice, 
<raywan> Kilos: not sure if there's a LoCo here,
<raywan> we have a lug meetup coming up, can ask around
<Kilos> not as far as i know but the lug is with us
<hawkiesza> Hi Kilos, thanks
<Kilos> raywan  you should see stickyboy there
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> sorry, was so busy i didnt see you join
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> Maaz  seen hodgestar
<Maaz> Kilos: hodgestar was last seen 2 years, 3 months, 18 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-30 09:09:55 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-12-30 06:16:32 PST
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Lo oom
<inetpro> Kilos: when are you getting your new email address?
<Kilos> lol busy looking now
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30859/can-anyone-get-an-mynameubuntu-com-email-address
<Kilos> i think we need the ubuntu cloak first
<Kilos> the fly will do it easier
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/FAQ
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Kilos> ty i go see
<inetpro> oh and Kilos, look at the following as well for your cloaking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<Kilos> ty i see <Tm_T> any staff members awake for few cloak requests?
<Kilos> so they are busy with it
<Kilos> watching #ubuntu-irc and #ubuntu-irc-council
<Kilos> so many channels and poor browser doesnt know where to add more tabs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi
<TinuvaMac> how goes
<Kilos> good ty and you
<TinuvaMac> no complaints
<Kilos> how well do you know macs
<TinuvaMac> just just enough to use them
<TinuvaMac> google if i need to solve some issue
<Kilos> lol
<TinuvaMac> why?
<TinuvaMac> to be honest, other people have far more issues with their macs than I do
<TinuvaMac> mine kinda...just work
<Kilos> i was wondering if wiping a drive with a mac will make it refuse to allow other systems to install
<TinuvaMac> doubt it
<TinuvaMac> x86 macs, like pcs, also uses partitioning schemes on the drive
<Kilos> i have a ssd that refuses to let linux install but disk utility shows its fine
<TinuvaMac> with the only difference being, different filesystem
<Kilos> in some tool i used it poppr error mac os and some other stuff
<Kilos> popped
<TinuvaMac> probably just need to reset the partitioning scheme
<Kilos> i thought maybe mac os put something in the firmware
<TinuvaMac> but if it is encrypted, you will need to remove that too
<Kilos> ah that might be it
<TinuvaMac> why not use the mac disk utility to erase the disk, and use a non-mac filesystem
<Kilos> i can use it fine as a plain storage device but when installing ubuntu says it cant mount /root
<TinuvaMac> might be something else
<Kilos> its not serious, i just thought i was missing something simple
<Kilos> im not going to use a ssd till i have a strong ups going
<TinuvaMac> for my fileserver at home, im looking into buying a inverter/charge + 2x 102ah batteries, to get it through loadshedding
<Kilos> yeah batteries are just expensive
<Kilos> i have an inverter
<Kilos> used to run a tv for a bit over an hour off a car battery
<ThatGraemeGuy> afaik car batteries are not good for that
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need deep cycle batteries, not so?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> the tv worked
<ThatGraemeGuy> just because something works doesn't mean its a good idea over the long term
<Kilos> i dont know enough about batteries
<Kilos> dont even know what a deep cycle battery is
<ThatGraemeGuy> well think of how a car battery is used
<Kilos> ya drain on start then charge when running
<ThatGraemeGuy> its primary function is to start the engine, with the engine running it really isn't needed
<Kilos> yes thats rightr
<ThatGraemeGuy> so its optimised for a massive load spike and then pretty much no load
<ThatGraemeGuy> running an inverter is a lower power load but its more continuous
<Kilos> yes that first drain to start turning the engine is very heavy
<ThatGraemeGuy> which car batteries (if i understand what I've read) are not very good at over the longer term
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> so while it works, you'll find that it isn't good
<ThatGraemeGuy> car batteries get very unhappy if they are run flat too much
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i know this becuase i have killed my fair share of batteries just leaving my lights on too many times
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> whereas deep cycle batteries are designed to run continuous loads, and can handle being run flat, or at least near flat, many times
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question219.htm
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think I pretty much got it right if I read that
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice summary
<magespawn> yup thats right, deep cycle batteries cost a little more. 
<Kilos> nice explanation there
<Kilos> so mainly the plates are thicker
<Kilos> and the price
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn: do you know a bit about this stuff? who are the guys who supply this stuff?
<ThatGraemeGuy> might be worth looking into with all eskom's issues apparently going to go on for a few years still
<magespawn> depends on the size but about R100 - R250 more than the same size car battery
<magespawn> most battery places can get them for you 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<magespawn> so supa quick, battery centre etc
<magespawn> most of the well known brands have deep cycle type batteries
<magespawn> i use a 1251 size to run one of the wireless high points, two nanobeam m5, and it usually sees us through the two hours of eskom go slow
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> maybe its cheaper to go to a golf course and drive a cart home. then you have a strong battery
<Kilos> will last a week or more
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> magespawn: we ran a NanoStation M5 on a 24v Solar Panel with 2 Deep Cycle batteries
<Squirm> it had an uptime of about 300 days
<Squirm> Before it got hit by lightning
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> that does tend to stop things working a bit
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> Could have actually been a lot closer to a year uptime
<Squirm> It wasn't connected to the grid
<Squirm> It was quite cool to see it just.... run
<inetpro> Squirm: cost?
<magespawn> this is just as back up for power outages
<Squirm> inetpro: I can't remember. The solar panels probably were the biggest expense. Can't remember the wattage :/
<Kilos> according to my broadband things could get worse
<Squirm> Kilos: they probably will
<Squirm> This week's power outages were supposedly caused by human error
<Kilos> arent they all
<Squirm> Kilos: well.. in the greater scheme of things, yes
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I need coffee... Been so busy haven't had a cup today
<Kilos> thats why my boet went to dubai
<magespawn> exactly
<Kilos> got tired of building gennys and having them started without lubrication switched on first
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<magespawn> Kilos: that is serious repeat business
<magespawn> Maaz irish coffee
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> ahh well worth a try
<Kilos> yeah and those armatures cost millions each
<Kilos> some seized and ripped the whole thing off mountings
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> i really dont want to lose ibids
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<Kilos> we got there fly and i
<drussell> Kilos: Hey man, happy Friday!
<Kilos> you too
<superfly> Kilos: drussell probably doesn't get the context, tell him what happened.
<Kilos> hey drussel you losing out man
<drussell> lol
<Kilos> the fly and i got ubuntu membership after midnight last night
<Kilos> and they gave us sjambuks for peeps that stay away from here too long
<Kilos> drussell  ^^
<Kilos> start shaking
<inetpro> does he know what a sjambuk is?
<Kilos> he should he is from here
<Kilos> and maybe old enough to have felt one work
<Kilos> hmm... he is hiding already
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehehe
<drussell> HAHAHAHA congrats to you both!
<Kilos> ty drussell  
<Kilos> :D
<highvoltage> well done Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty highvoltage  it was only because of the support from my friends
<Kilos> oh you also saw the bit about sjambuks
<Kilos> hehe
<highvoltage> heh, barely
<stickyboy> Nairobi GNU/Linux Users Group blog is now HTTPS-only: https://nairobilug.or.ke :D
<stickyboy> superfly: ^^^ that was your influence. :P
<superfly> stickyboy: nothing to do with me, I'm afraid!
<superfly> that's tumbleweed's fault ;-)
<stickyboy> superfly: Ah. :D
<stickyboy> tumbleweed: HTTPS FTW.
<Kilos> hahaha
<stickyboy> DEPLOY HARD CRYPTO.
<stickyboy> break all teh dragnet surveillance.
<stickyboy> Hey, on that note, someone needs to update the topic here... 
<stickyboy> :D
<Kilos> stickyboy  whats wrong with our topic?
<superfly> Kilos: the website url doesn't say "https"
<Kilos> hahaha
<stickyboy> Details matter ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || https://twitter.com/ubuntuza || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1yyBNyh
<inetpro> thanks stickyboy
<Kilos> hehe 
 * inetpro likes to agree on that note
<Kilos> stickyboy  happy now?
<magespawn> inetpro slexy and the logs are't hhtps?
<magespawn> s/hhtps/https
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> magespawn: it ain't working with the (s)
<inetpro> actually irclogs does works with https but
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<inetpro> the certificate belongs to another host
<magespawn> oops
<inetpro> actually
<inetpro> it doesn't take you to the logs at all :-(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so superfly  do we need to restart irc clients to see the cloak or is it only visible to others
<Kilos> or are they still busy
<superfly> Kilos: we'll have to log out and back into freenode
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know if anyone has done anything yet
<Kilos> ty superfly  i dont know how much work it is
<superfly> Kilos: not much, but they might have to contact Freenode staff, so it may take a little while. Keep your eyes on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> so you guys now get an ubuntu cloak?
<Kilos> yeah and an email thingie too
<Kilos> but thats confusing because you still use gmail etc it just then goes to ubuntu email somewhere
<Kilos> oh superfly  you mean watch by latest members?
<Kilos> oh the cheeky thing says im not a member too
<superfly> Kilos: it's an alias. That means that you still get e-mail from your gmail, it just forwards mail on
<Kilos> what is the reason for having that then please?
<Kilos> more security or what
<Kilos> just now they kick me out there
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> superfly  restart irc client
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> too tired to think straight now
<superfly> gaan slaap. when you wake up everything will be done :-P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<stickyboy> Nairobi GNU/Linux Users Group meeting is tomorrow.
<stickyboy> https://twitter.com/nairobilug/status/563719933654097920
<stickyboy> Topic: Uniting African LUGs.
<Squirm> Hey all
<Squirm> superfly: be prepared for tonight
<Squirm> But you probably know
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> oh no loadshed Squirm  
<Squirm> Yep
<Kilos> im dreading it
<Kilos> nothing has gone off here today
<superfly> Squirm yep I know 
<Kilos> what time fly?
<Squirm> 8pm
<Squirm> We're in the same zone
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Meh, don't really know what to do for this Valentines day thing that is in a week
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> buy yourself a big box of chocolate
<Squirm> Buying myself stuff is easy - Just bought myself an Arduino
<Squirm> It's what to buy the girlfriend
<Squirm> Or where to take her
<Kilos> if you can afford it a bracelet necklace or chain swu
<Kilos> Squirm  
<Squirm> Maybe I'll picnic at Silvermine
<Squirm> Kilos
<Kilos> something that doesnt disappear in 2 days
<Squirm> Oh right
<Squirm> Yeah
<Kilos> flowers and chocolate are a bit more on the romantic side but something theyll enjoy wearing for years is more logical imo
<Kilos> a nice ring also can work
<Kilos> and say you wanted to take her out but thast would mean sharing the prescious time you have
<Squirm> Would rather get something like that for a birthday though
<Squirm> I've decided we're picnic'ing
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> so now I'm going to reward myself with Pizza
<Squirm> chat in a bit, popping out
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> sis not happy. they must be load shedding where our tv signal comes from so no 7de laan
<qwebirc41659> :(
<qwebirc41659> at load shedding
<qwebirc41659> busy looking for solar lights now, so pricey though
<Kilos> yeah
<qwebirc41659> ooh, ubuntu phone launched
<Squirm> mmmm
<Squirm> Pizza
<Squirm> Oh dear, laptop is on 57%, supposedly 1.5 hours left on battery
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Bad move Sinjin, should have left it on charge
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you want to borrow my email addy
<Kilos> ill get it from inetpro  if you do
<Squirm> for?
<Kilos> for the things you do
<Kilos> msdomdonner
<Kilos> lol i wonder how many peeps out of za know what it means
<Squirm> i certainly dont
<Squirm> and we're out
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> Load Shedding...
<Squirm> Closed Chrome, 3 hours on battery
<inetpro> damn!! 
<Squirm> but now Vlc will munch it all
<inetpro> laptop kaputt 
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> inetpro: doubled my battery life my closing chromw
<inetpro> hangs on bios boot up, can't even go to the setup 
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> ohi magespawn  
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> so whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> waiting for ubuntu cloak still and for the moderator to mail my mail to the irc council
<Kilos> i forgot to first register with irc mail
<Kilos> and non members can mail the council directly
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> what a twit
<Kilos> blame goosie
<Kilos> he forces me at gunpoint to multitask then when i mess up tells me one step at a time
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> looks like my hdd crashed or something 
<magespawn> you can only one thing at a time, no matter how hard you try
<magespawn> ^do
<inetpro> when hdd is unplugged it boots, obviously stopping when detecting no os 
<Kilos> oh my inetpro  where is the os
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so the drive eats a bit of power to bootup
<magespawn> does it read/detect the hard drive? you can see it in the bios
<Kilos> get a ssd
<inetpro> magespawn: I think it hangs before detection of the hdd 
<inetpro> or before displaying hdd detection 
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> thats sad inetpro  
<Kilos> did you drop it?
<Kilos> now youve spoiled an utterly miserable day
<superfly> Squirm: 3.5 hours left here
<superfly> but I'm on a netbook
<Kilos> wb magespawn  \
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> tablet decided it had enough
<Kilos> oh my you too
<superfly> Kilos: what mail did you send to that list? I don't really want to know, but I probably need to know for later
<Kilos> sec let me find it
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20o1YSZZC
<Kilos> maybe i should resend now that im registered
<Kilos> and bypass the moderator guy
<superfly> Kilos: why do you need to ask permission to make an IRC channel?
<Kilos> to make it an officially recognised channel you need approval
<superfly> does it *need* to be officially recognised?
<Kilos> yes , i just need to try remeber why
<superfly> I was about to ask: why?
<Kilos> oh then they supply log bots etc
<inetpro> Kilos: I can always work without a harddrive
<superfly> if you really need them...
<Kilos> and something else
<Kilos> well there are going to be meetings superfly  
<Kilos> and i think to get permission to form a loco that covers such a large area it would be wise to have everything official
<Kilos> will be the largest loco i think
<magespawn> not really loco, more regional
<Kilos> ya it might need to be called something different
<Kilos> i think i asked them for alternatives ideas
<inetpro> I also don't see why you need to register, but if you really want to there is nothing wrong with asking
<Kilos> well inetpro  as stated i think, there are ubuntu users all over , in bits and pieces
<Kilos> so
<Kilos> this will offer them a fixed centre point to work from
<Kilos> like a country with 2 users will struggle to form a loco and maintain it
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but as inetpro said, there's no reason why you have to register it or make it official
<magespawn> superfly: why would the be teaching delphi in schools?
<magespawn> s/the/they
<superfly> Kilos: I would suggest getting things up and running, and then if it's all working well, go to the council and ask. Then they can see that there is a need and it's working.
<superfly> magespawn: because they are stupid
<superfly> magespawn: and they're being bought out by commercial interests
<inetpro> it's not even as if canonical owns freenode 
<superfly> same old same old
<Kilos> lemme digest that
<inetpro> channels all belong to freenode after all
<superfly> raywan: you do know that IRC has an "away" mode?
<Kilos> oh superfly  it is up and running but atm is just another channel
 * magespawn goes to google a bit
<Kilos> members go up to 13 atm and most are single guys from working locos
<superfly> magespawn: I've done delphi, it's a great language for Windows-only GUI development. 
<superfly> magespawn: but the reality is that even Java is better
<superfly> magespawn: I would far rather they learn python, which is a much more practical, applicable and easy to learn language
<superfly> AND, if you REALLY want to do GUI dev, you can use PyQt4/5
<magespawn> it does not look like python comes up, but Java does so that is a bit of a plus
<superfly> Kilos: that's great. but you don't need Canonical to cast their hand over it. Just do it. Remember, open source is a do-ocracy.
<superfly> Kilos: it's the people who do stuff that go places
<magespawn> Kilos: also if you get enough support on the ground it might offcial recognition anyway
<superfly> Kilos: what you are doing is relevant no matter who approves it or denies it or whatever
<magespawn> +1
<Squirm> superfly: heading up Boyes Drive in 30. Want to see all the lights come back
<superfly> evening Xethron
<superfly> Squirm: haha, nice idea!
<Squirm> superfly: yeah, want to take photos
<Squirm> before and after
<superfly> very cool
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> mrs_fly would love to do that... bit awkward with the kids though
<superfly> (especially since 8pm is their bed time)
<Kilos> so how to i get ubuntulog and so on
<magespawn> quite clever how they named delphi though
<Kilos> i think we need logs
<Squirm> superfly: yeah
<Squirm> superfly: well... join me tonight, she can go tomorrow night :D
<Kilos> there are already 4 ubuntu members there so ill have to convince them too that we dont want to register
<Kilos> sigh decisions decisions
<Squirm> Kilos: you're doing well
<superfly> Squirm: nah, too comfy
<Kilos> ty Squirm  
<Kilos> hard work though especially after a very late night
<Squirm> I reckon, if you get a following, then head to Canonical
<Squirm> You'll do well
<Kilos> lol and then so excited i couldnt sleep anyway
<Squirm> Haha
<superfly> Squirm: no need to do any convincing, just get on and do stuff
<Squirm> ok
<superfly> ag, not Squirm, Kilos
<Squirm> don't know how all the approving and such works
<Kilos> superfly  2 of the members were there for support last night
<Kilos> superfly  i dont want to do it all myself. everyone there must do his bit
<Kilos> and stickyboy  is taking it to nairobilugs next meet
<Kilos> there are a few ubuntu users there too
<magespawn> Kilos you thinking to add other ways to communicate? website? mailing list?
<Kilos> some of them have websites
<Kilos> and of course mailing lists
<superfly> Kilos: if you register a team on Launchpad, you can make a mailing list for the team, did you know that?
<Kilos> no i havent read a 1/4 of all the documentation out there, my poor browser is groaning
<Kilos> 13+ tabs open all the time
 * inetpro never too old to learn anything
<inetpro> superfly: I didn't even know that
<Kilos> ok now even more important
<Kilos> ibid
<Squirm> That's cool
<Squirm> I know Google Groups also is that
<Kilos> will ibid run on other linux systems
<inetpro> Kilos: you worry too much
<Squirm> It's python right?
<Squirm> If it's python, then any linux machine with python
<Kilos> if i can get one of them to host QA then we are made as far as meetings go
<Kilos> and the pro can come chair
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> hahaha
<Squirm> Haha
<Kilos> rofl
<Squirm> I'll chat to you all later
<Kilos> whew i needed that laugh
<inetpro> Squirm: enjoy!
<Kilos> cheers Squirm  
<Kilos> yeah enjoy
<Kilos> im a lucky man to have such wonderful friends
<Kilos> worth the headache
<Squirm> I will do
 * Squirm prods nuvolari
<Squirm> Hurry
<Kilos> Squirm  hit him for me please
<Squirm> I will
<Kilos> not too hard though
<Kilos> tell him he is chairing within the next 2 weeks
<Squirm> He's a busy man these days
<Squirm> Kilos: just drop him a memo ^^
<Kilos> no man i cant hit him if he says no
<Squirm> Because I know I'll probably forget
<Kilos> chairing on #ubuntu-africa
<Squirm> Ok, chat in a bit folks
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> superfly: so is the cloaking triggered?
<superfly> inetpro: i haven't a clue
<inetpro> hmm.. no indication of when it will be done?
<superfly> nope
<inetpro> did you ask?
<superfly> nope
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> I mean with freenode it's literally a matter of minutes
<Kilos> ya takes longer to ask for it than to get it
<Kilos> i go crash now guys. have a good night
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> Latest members
<inetpro>     Raoul Snyman
<inetpro>     miles.sharpe
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> at least something has happened already
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> but you do not yet appear here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members
<inetpro> at least not what I can see
<inetpro> ahh... names are on the list as well
<inetpro> but sorting by date sucks
<inetpro> miles.sharpe 	21 hours ago 	2017-02-04 	Approved
<Kilos> ya raoul snyman is there man
<inetpro> Raoul Snyman 	21 hours ago 	2017-02-04 	Approved
<Kilos> you need to go to last then back
<inetpro> ahh... on expires yes
<Kilos> 376-450
<inetpro> Kilos: you're the odd one out again
<Kilos> ya the name is yuck with a . in
<inetpro> sorting by expired doesn't show you
<Kilos> i didnt know how to makes things back then
<Kilos> or now
<superfly> Kilos: you can edit your name
<superfly> find the little yellow ! icon
<Kilos> oh how
<superfly> https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner/+edit
<Kilos> 301-375 inetpro  
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> Changing your name will change your public OpenID identifier. This means that you might be locked out of certain sites where you used it, or that somebody could create a new profile with the same name and log in as you on these third-party sites.
<Kilos> what do i do now. ive changed it
<superfly> power's back on
<Kilos> yay
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> yay thats fixed
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<Kilos> so now its just the cloaks right
<ThatGraemeGuy> my highlight isn't working because of http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1336 :-/
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> w00t
<Kilos> h stickyboy  
<Kilos> hi as well
<Kilos> what has you so excited
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: why are you connecting through a bouncer?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i can catch up on missed conversations :)
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: the idea behind Quassel is that you host the core somewhere, and it acts as a bouncer
<superfly> why not do that?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm, interesting concept to connect quassel to the bouncer 
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I agree with superfly, why not do it the right way and just install the proper quassel-core? 
<magespawn> good night all
 * stickyboy uses ZNC for his BNC.
<stickyboy> Then I connect with irssi. :D
<Squirm> evening
<stickyboy> Squirm: Hola
<Squirm> hey stickyboy
<Neo31> hey stickyboy 
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> how r u today ? :)
<Neo31> yo superfly :)
<superfly> hey Neo31
<stickyboy> Neo31: I'm good.
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> :)
<superfly> I'm heading to bed...
<Neo31> superfly, last
<Neo31> lol
<stickyboy> We've been hacking on the Nairobi LUG blog for a few hours.
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> just to explain what i wanted to say last night superfly 
<stickyboy> Lots of code going on GitHub right nowwwwwww.
<superfly> Neo31: sure
<Neo31> i wanted to know if you have made a gui for python using QML
<Neo31> that is through qt of course (correct me if i'm wrong)
<superfly> what do you mean "for python"? have I made a GUI written in Python and using Qt/QML?
<Neo31> cool stickyboy :)
<Neo31> a backend code in python with frontend gui with qt/qml
<superfly> in GUI apps there is no such thing as "backend" or "frontend"
<Neo31> yeah, i mean the gui 
<Neo31> the view
<Neo31> not the controlelr and logic behind it
<superfly> I have not written a GUI app using QML, but I do know PyQt4 fairly well
<Neo31> i need to make a qml interface for a python code
<Neo31> have u tried pyqt5 ?
<superfly> Neo31: stop thinking of it as an interface
<superfly> they are all one big clump
<Neo31> few months ago it didn't work good enough out of the box
<Neo31> yep
<superfly> nothing ever works "good enough" out of the box
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok, things might be better now, i'll give it a try and tell u if i need some help with that :)
<superfly> I've played with PyQt5. It worked for what I needed
<Neo31> good superfly 
<Neo31> i'll get back to u if i need some help with that then :)
<superfly> alright
<Neo31> thx
<superfly> Good night everyone.
<Neo31> good night superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-07
<Kilos> w0000000t
<Kilos> 'ubuntu/member/kilos'
<Kilos> good morning all
<Kilos> theblazehen  ping
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos look at your cloak
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> haha superfly  
<Kilos>  [06:52:41] <Kilos> w0000000t
<Kilos> [Saturday 07 February 2015] [06:52:50] <Kilos> 'ubuntu/member/kilos'
<Kilos> first thing i saw this morning
<Kilos> just done my bit for loadshedding for the day i hope
<Kilos> greetings everyone
<Kilos> quite an honour methings. under 1300 in the worls
<Kilos> methinks as well
<Kilos> world
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> also looked at the email thing but thats a major mission
<Kilos> help
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what theme do i choose for a wordpress blog
<Kilos> no frills just fast and snappy
<inetpro> Kilos: congratulations sir! 
<Kilos> ty my pro
<Kilos> no luck with hdd yet?
<inetpro> no, will just have to wait for Monday, log a call and hope for the best that they will have a new one available for me 
<Kilos> actually with a lappy having its own battery you can try for a ssd hey?
<Kilos> with luck theyll bite
<inetpro> Kilos: why not use Nicola? 
<Kilos> then it will really fly
<Kilos> nicola for what?
<inetpro> learn from our experience and build your own 
<Kilos> build my own what?
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> again you missing the point
<inetpro> your own site 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> whew inetpro  that will have to wait a while
<Kilos> this whole ubuntu trip has me digging in everywhere now
<inetpro> you have time 
<Kilos> looking through members names with blogs i found neelsie 
<Squirm> inetpro: I'm trying to get him to learn python, you need to get in line
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Squirm: ai! 
<Kilos> oh Squirm  you been missing out man
<Kilos> ive been promoted. im a delegate now
<Squirm> Nice Kilos
<Kilos> if i need something in python i delegate the job to someone with brains
<inetpro> Squirm: when are you applying? 
<Squirm> But uh... What does a delegate do?
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> inetpro: to what?
<inetpro> membership 
<Kilos> we need members Squirm  
<Squirm> I was a member
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Uh, I think my Ubuntu membership expired last week actually :/
<Squirm> I got so annoyed with the daily email reminders that I purposefully left it :/
<inetpro> easy to renew 
<inetpro> just do it! 
<Kilos> yes just do it
<Squirm> 7 days till your membership expires
<Kilos> now is good
<Squirm> 6 days till your membership expires
<Squirm> 5 days till your membership expires
<Squirm> 4 days till your membership expires
<Squirm> You get my point
<Kilos> isnt that ubuntu za membership
<Squirm> Where?
<Squirm> Kilos: I think so
<Kilos> we are talking about official ubuntu membershaip
<inetpro> your own fault, because you didn't click one button with the first notice 
<Kilos> see our friend is still here inetpro  ?
<Kilos> the heavy spark
<Kilos> so lekker to see old nicks return
<inetpro> haha, you mean highvoltage? 
<Kilos> yeah
 * Kilos waves to him
<Kilos> inetpro  are you running from a live stick
<inetpro> maybe he can even help us to drag morgs and craig back in here 
<Kilos> an install stick
<Kilos> that would be great
<Kilos> answer man
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> actually am running on my mobile now 
<Kilos> anyway when you run from stick is it a live install stick?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> all i taught you you still know nothing
<inetpro> haha 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> do like my pc repair stick and install kde on the stick with all your tools and apps already installed
<Kilos> then you can boot from any pc with all your system working
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> in order for me to run from stick I have to unscrew and remove the hdd again 
<Kilos> haha you going to hand in the whole thing
<Kilos> maybe they give you a new one
<inetpro> everything I need for emergency maintenance at the office is on the release iso
<Kilos> clever
<Kilos> almost
<Kilos> still think my stick is better, fully working os on a stick
<Squirm> Cool, member of Ubuntu-za again
<Kilos> dont start arguing now strydom
<Squirm> Kilos: where else do you need me>
<Squirm> ?
<Kilos> well done Squirm  
<inetpro> superfly, Kilos: BTW, your email address is not yet operational 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats a major job inetpro  
<inetpro> Squirm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Kilos> you are actually good on that fone hey inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: major job? 
<Squirm> inetpro: I've signed the Ubuntu thing on Launchpad? Does that make me official?
<Kilos> yeah you have to go in all over the place and change settings
<Kilos> with us only Squirm  
<Squirm> Code of Conduct
<Squirm> That's it
<Squirm> I don't need to be an Ubuntu member...
<Kilos> only under 1300 official members world wide
<Kilos> we as a loco need more members
<Squirm> I don't like what Ubuntu has done to it's UI, so I stil to Mint
<inetpro> oh come now Squirm, let's get that noddy badge as well 
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oooo this is a good day
<Kilos> sudo eina off
<inetpro> doesn't mean you have to agree with everything canonical 
<Squirm> I'll just stick here for now
<Squirm> It's just Unity I don't like
<inetpro> Squirm: we want that phone man 
<Squirm> inetpro: what phone?
<Kilos> thats fine Squirm  it is a major job and lots of stress
<Kilos> ubuntu phone
<Kilos> they will send one if we have enough members
<inetpro> if we have more members we stand a chance to get the Ubuntu Phone 
<Kilos> inetpro  wont you approach the namibia loco for me please
<Squirm> All 70 odd of us?
<Kilos> one only Squirm  
<Squirm> So who gets it?
<inetpro> Kilos: not now
<Kilos> well duh not today no man
<Kilos> Squirm  i think it should go to someone thats into dev work for starters
<inetpro> Squirm: superfly will kill to get it first 
<Kilos> i think the idea behind giving a phone is to get expert feedback
<Kilos> i think the fly is the right person among us right now
<Kilos> pity david isnt here anymore that was his forte hey
<inetpro> the lion thinker also is very keen on doing a review 
<Kilos> where is the maths guy
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> grrremble 
<Kilos> how much will we all have to donate monthly and for how long to buy one
<inetpro> haha, /me will wait and see 
<Squirm> Hmm
<Kilos> yeah me too
<Squirm> Power goes out in 10min :/
 * inetpro happy to see the phone being released in Europe 
<Kilos> eish hows your battery Squirm  
<Squirm> Full
<Kilos> clever lad
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<superfly> yay! load shedding again!
<Squirm> superfly: indeed
<superfly> Squirm: got lunch organised?
<Squirm> I'm bored
<Kilos> i did my bit earlier
<Squirm> superfly: nope
<superfly> Squirm: you can look after my kids - that'll keep you from being bored :-P
<Squirm> Our PnP has a geni
<Kilos> rofl
<Squirm> I'm not ready to put my self in that position yet :P
<superfly> we just got home from shopping
<Kilos> kids kan be fun Squirm  
<Kilos> its when they are teenagers and know everything it gets difficult
<Squirm> Yeah - Got myself a pizza from The Toad before it went out last night
<superfly> Kilos: your kids were clearly easy :-P my eldest is 5 and he already thinks he knows everything
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Squirm: how was it? I've never gotten food there
<Kilos> i walked softly and carried a big stick
<Squirm> The pizza's are good, I've been told I shouldn't get anything else though
<Squirm> They have a wood burning pizza oven
<superfly> Kilos: I do that anyways
<superfly> nice!
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I would still ike to try their other food though
<superfly> Squirm: what are their prices like?
<Squirm> I paid R85 for my pizza
<superfly> Squirm: the st elmos at the pnp centre in tokai/blue route has a wood fired pizza oven
<Squirm> Good zie
<Squirm> s/zie/size
<Squirm> I'll have a look there next time
<superfly> they pretty much only do takeaways
<superfly> but their pizza is good and they have peppermint pudding which is delicious
<Squirm> Bella's was good, but I don't enjoy them anymore, I think something has changed
<superfly> we haven't had anything from them in years
<superfly> mrs_fly really likes the deep-pan pizzas from scooters in FH though
<Squirm> Yeah, want to try them. Bit far though :/
<superfly> they deliver
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Squirm> Hmmm
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Squirm> Hey Private_User
<Private_User> hi Squirm
<Private_User> we just got power back after load shedding
<Squirm> superfly: Have a look at The Toad's pizza's
<Private_User> 2 hours load shedding
<Squirm> Private_User: we've just started
<Private_User> wondering who is next
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> we had 2 1/2 this morning
<Squirm> where are you based Private_User?
<Private_User> ok guess you answered my question Squirm
<Kilos> 8 to 10.30
<Private_User> in KZN
<Squirm> Ah - Cape Town
<Squirm> where in KZN?
<Kilos> pta
<Private_User> Tongaat
<Private_User> next to Balito
<Private_User> or just before Balito if you driving from durban to Balito
<Squirm> I know where it is
<Squirm> moved from KZN Midlands to Cpt a few months ago
<Private_User> ah cool
<superfly> tongaat, I've been there
<Private_User> oh hi superfly
<Kilos> sugar peeps
<Private_User> cool stuff
<superfly> years ago
<Private_User> that is correct where all the Sugar comes from
<Private_User> hehe
<Squirm> Yeah - I've been there
<superfly> and in 2013 we were up in port shepstone, and went to visit magespawn in hluhluwe
<Private_User> yeah and I am very close to the beach actually have a lekker view of the ocean from where I stay
<Squirm> have friends in Ballito
<Squirm> and Zinkwazi
<Squirm> superfly: my girlfriend actually lives in Port Shepstone
<Squirm> Nice Private_User
<Private_User> was actually thinking of going to the beach when the power went off cause the weather is lekker but decided the sun would be too hot
<Kilos> ian was born in the sheppy hospital
<inetpro> wb highvoltage 
 * highvoltage waves back to Kilos with a 1h latency
<inetpro> :-) 
<highvoltage> inetpro: how did you know I was back at my computer? :)
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> something about changing host /me thinks 
<Kilos> wow thats bad 
<Kilos> haha
<highvoltage> ah, I re-authenticated so that probably showed up something
<Kilos> konversation shows nicks online
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> beach
<Kilos> highvoltage  pro and fly converted me to kde
<inetpro> Squirm: enjoy! 
<Squirm> I don't know if I should go or not
<inetpro> go
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I need people to go with
<Squirm> No one is around
<Kilos> oi
 * inetpro starting to enjoy quasseldroid
<Kilos> oh wow
<Kilos> konversation lying to me
<Kilos> watched nicks shows fly offline but he is here in main page
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> oops sir fly
<superfly> Squirm: i actually generally don't go to the beach
<superfly> unless i'm walking the dog
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Yeah
<superfly> and these days just getting out of the house is a mission
<Kilos> ai! my fly in 15 years you will look for any excuse to go out
<Kilos> 3 beat boxes each on their own mission
<Kilos> ear plugs or headfones help
<superfly> Kilos: that I can handle... I'll drown them out with my heavy metal
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> right, talking of kids... #2 needs to take an afternoon nap. laters.
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> If you can’t explain it to a six year old, you don’t understand it yourself. — Albert Einstein
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> superfly  ^^
<Squirm> superfly: do you know if the cinemas at Blue Route have a generator?
<superfly> Squirm: I don't. I know that BlueRoute itself does not have a generator
<superfly> Squirm: well, I know that some of the shops don't have electricty
<Squirm> They have one, but it's just to power the lights and stuff
<Squirm> I made a movie booking
<Squirm> that falls into a stage 1 and 2 slot :(
<Squirm> Just checked now
<superfly> oh dear
<Squirm> and there's no mention of how to change the ticket on their website
<Squirm> Might have to go in
<superfly> zzzz
<superfly> I'd rather sleep :-P
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so, what is our next big mission at ubuntu-za? 
 * inetpro looking at Trello board Ubuntu South Africa LoCo - https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont you ever rest
<superfly> power is back
<Kilos> yay
<Squirm> Meh
<inetpro> rest, what is that? 
<Squirm> superfly: Just popped into Food Lover's market
<Squirm> Wow...
<Squirm> First time in there
<superfly> the one in blue route?
<Squirm> Yeah
<superfly> gazillions of people there?
<Kilos> great shops for many of your food needs Squirm  
<Squirm> superfly: it was quite busy. They had electricity
<Squirm> Went to the Cinema in Blue Route, it's funny watching people walk around a pretty closed up wall, aimlessly :D
<Squirm> I can change my ticket time
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Just have to call the ticket line
<Squirm> I walked out of the market with 1.2Kg Rump and a tray of sushi :/
<superfly> haha
<superfly> yeah, food lovers is awesome
<superfly> it's the one shop I enjoy going to
<Kilos> Squirm  you must get fruit and veggies as well man
<Kilos> how you gonna stay healthy till you get married
<superfly> We often get our fruit there. Generally their stuff is good quality.
<Kilos> yip the best at our branch too
<Kilos> they often have specials with a vari8ety of stuff in for a good price
<Squirm> Kilos: I don't need fruit and veg
<Squirm> I get all my vitamins through the steak
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> Cows eat grass, I eat cows
<Squirm> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need to learn to goodle
<Kilos> plenty out there on eating to stay healthy
<Kilos> if you are only planning on living to 40 or less carry on
<Squirm> Ok :)
<inetpro> Kilos: he follows Tim Noakes 
<Squirm> inetpro: not a chance
<Squirm> Well, maybe not on purpose :D
<Squirm> My girlfriend is a dietician
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> follow tim noakes and look like bruce fordyse
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> fordice
<Kilos> that oke
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> Hi Kilos and all
<captine> loadshedding had me down this morning.
<Kilos> 8)
<Kilos> haha i like that
<Kilos> ya most of us at different times
<Kilos> i was off from 8
<Kilos> how do you get that to show when you login
<Kilos> right after ip addy
<captine> ?
<captine> you talking to me?
<captine> show what?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> 8)
<captine> i am using pidgin... no idea what it is showing... lol
<Kilos> @105.233.82.168)
<Kilos> lol i cant even copy paste it with the smiley in
<Kilos> storm kom van die dam dink ek
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> wow.  u saying it gives my IP address>
<captine> ?
<captine> thats not good
<Kilos> yeah havent you got a cloak?
<Kilos> cloak with #freenode
<Kilos> just go there and ask for a cloak and someone will help you
<Kilos> di sous nou hier
<Kilos> hoop dit hou aan
<Kilos> ai! all gone
<Kilos> at least 5mm
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> so whats up?
<Kilos> not much
<Kilos> but note our cloaks
<magespawn> i only see those when you log in or out
<inetpro> magespawn or if you query his nick 
<magespawn> ahh right, never done that before
<inetpro>  /whois Kilos 
<inetpro> with no space in front 
<inetpro> you still not cloaked as well? 
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> ai! all we taught him he still knows nothing
<Kilos> magespawn  start with a freenode cloak
<Kilos> just /j #freenode and ask for a cloak and they will sort it for you
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  daar gaan jou goed weer
<Kilos> o net split
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> exit
<inetpro> wb Wraz 
<inetpro> Maaz: seen kbmonkey 
<Maaz> inetpro: kbmonkey was last seen 2 months, 26 days, 9 hours, 4 minutes and 6 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-12 22:05:14 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-01-31 17:53:08 PST
<inetpro> Kilos: ai 
<inetpro> waar's die apie? 
<Kilos> hy  was laas besig om te skyf
<magespawn> right back
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you say how much free space do you need for the mbr on a disk? 
<Kilos> min
<Kilos> 500k is enough i think
<inetpro> want to try installing on my 1TB 
<Kilos> nono maybe 186
<inetpro> external 
<Kilos> so where does mbr come in?
<inetpro> busy rearranging space and creating smaller partitions 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i still one day want to go into gpr
<Kilos> gpt
<Kilos> then you can have many primary partitions not only 4
<Kilos> inetpro  why you fiddling with mbr?
<Kilos> all drives come with mbr on them
 * Kilos scratches head
<inetpro> have removed my hdd again 
<Kilos> ya but the 1TB must have an mbr there already
<inetpro> so mbr will have to be on the external drive 
<Kilos> did you zero the 1TB?
<inetpro> don't worry, I'll get there 
<inetpro> no 
<Kilos> then mbr must be there still
<Kilos> grub will find it
<inetpro> it's not a big deal 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Google is my buddy, remember 
<inetpro> was just asking while I wait for the rearrange procedures to complete 
<inetpro> takes forever 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you find mbr size with google?
<inetpro> MBR consists of 512 or more bytes located in the first sector of the drive 
<Kilos> tiny hey
<inetpro> 13 hours remaining to move data 
<inetpro> yikes 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you using a 486?
<Kilos> or are you resizing
<inetpro> resizing 
<inetpro> but I think I made a mistake by also connecting the 1TB drive in the slow USB port 
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> wondering will I loose data if I cancel now 
<inetpro> bit risky I think 
<Kilos> ya thjey warn you dont switch off somewhere i think
<inetpro> but there's a cancel option 
<Kilos> i think it first remembers somewhere
<Kilos> google man
<Kilos> what happens if you cancell a resize operation
<inetpro> will rather just let it continue 
<inetpro> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=16268
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> wooot my rocketraid controller is up and running
<Symmetria> damn its fast
<Symmetria> /dev/sdb         28T  751G   27T   3% /leech
<Kilos> Rhi Symmetria  
<inetpro> Hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi too
<Symmetria> heh thats using 6 disks 
<Symmetria> in raid-5 
<Kilos> Symmetria  what happened to the deb-delta server you were going to setup?
<Kilos> you forgot?
<Symmetria> time happened *sigh*
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos never forgets 
<Kilos> how long can it take
<Kilos> you the server king man
<Kilos> hi superfly  wb
<Kilos> did you have a nap?
<Symmetria> heh kilos I'll try and get to it this week, I just gotta answer the *6327* emails I got last week that I havent gotten to first ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos>  ignore them for another week
<Symmetria> errr no :) lol, I had an excuse travelling to the states and all this week, no excuse this coming week
<Kilos> and get a secretary to answer mails
<Kilos> well as long as you let me try the deb-delta first thats cool, then all is forgiven
<inetpro> haha, Symmetria he's sounds very official now
<inetpro> he now has Ubuntu Membership 
<Kilos> they just give it away nowadays
<magespawn> i might be leaving just now, if eskom stick to the schedule
<Kilos> eish magespawn  
<Kilos> well enjoy the next 2 1/2  hours
<Kilos> oh Symmetria  ty for the link to the lug there
<Kilos> we getting ahead
<Kilos> inetpro  what does one do with all these things
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20WSezPMO
<inetpro> Kilos, Kilos, Kilos... one step at a time 
<inetpro> ask one question, not 10 please 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> remember that link man for when the next person asks what do they get out of membership
<Kilos> i have more than enough on my plate to even think of any of that
<inetpro> then why even asking? 
<Kilos> duh?
<Kilos> so you can save the link for next okey that asks what do i get out of becoming a member
<inetpro> why? 
<Kilos> well last one that asked we all said if we get enough members we can ask for a phone
<inetpro> it's on our website 
<Kilos> then why didnt you give the link
<Kilos> grrr
 * Kilos looks for the sjambok
<inetpro> 100 times already 
<Kilos> aw they got mage
<Kilos> im waiting for fly to get his email going and write a tutorial on how to do it
<inetpro> why? 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> is this the right you
<inetpro> it's all very well documented 
<Kilos> all these why's
<inetpro> don't you read? 
<Kilos> nope i listen better 
<Kilos> to peeps i trust
<Kilos> too many online things i followed and killed my pc
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<inetpro> read and follow the links 
<Kilos> i have
<inetpro> then why ask? 
<Kilos> the whole story about gmail settups and all
<Kilos> to give you something to complain about
<Kilos> and to take your mind off the resizing then it goes quicker
<Kilos> it wont take 14 hours
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> but it will take long 
<inetpro> 224 GB used 
<Kilos> ya but not the full estimate
<Kilos> just over half
<inetpro> now only on 75gb copied 
<Kilos> some things take longer than opthers i dunno why
<inetpro> seriously Kilos, please ask one question at a time 
<Kilos> even with rsync, at times it seems to hang
<Symmetria> heh copying shit takes forever
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> Im busy transferring 4 terabytes of FLAC files onto my new raid
<Symmetria> and it says its gonna take 9 hours :(
<inetpro> Symmetria: ya same boat here 
 * inetpro hates waiting 
<Symmetria> heh inetpro my biggest issue is that this is the first of 5 4TB disks I gotta do ;p
<inetpro> at least you have high speed HW to deal with 
<inetpro> makes it kinda worth the wait 
<Symmetria> heh I wanna upgrade the disk arrays in my other machine next, but waiting for the prices to come down on the REALLY big disks I wanna put in there
<Symmetria> heh, you can buy 8TB 5900 RPM disks for $300 a piece now, but I want the 10TB ones
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-ST8000AS0002-ARCHIVE-128MB-3-5IN/dp/B00QX0ZGO6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423333630&sr=8-4&keywords=8tb+hard+drive
<inetpro> only 5900 RPM? 
<inetpro> is that not kinda slow? 
<inetpro> very cheap though 
<magespawn> back 
<Kilos> that was fast magespawn  
<magespawn> still load shed, just on the phone
<Kilos> ah
<captine> eve all
<superfly> hi captine
<inetpro> wb captine 
<Kilos> hi captine  
<magespawn> hi aptine
<magespawn> oops sorry
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hi captine
<magespawn> no tab complete
<captine> lol
<captine> np
<captine> :)
<magespawn> not too sure what raywan is trying to do.
<Kilos> connection prob im trying to get hold of him
<inetpro> we can always kick him outta here 
<magespawn> is it connection? seems like something else. he? does not actually leave just changes the nick
<Kilos> ya kick him for today inetpro  
<Kilos> the lug guys cant seem to find him either
<superfly> raywan|away: serioudly dude, stop changing your nick, it's flipping irritating.
<superfly> raywan|away: IRC has an away mode, use it.
<Kilos> they cant find him atm superfly  
<Kilos> just kick him inetpro  
<inetpro> better? 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> let them find him first
<magespawn> love the kick message
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stickyboy  tell raywan he is welcome back as soon as he uses the irc away mode rather than all this spam
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ok.
<Kilos> ty
<stickyboy> He's on my BNC actually. :P
<stickyboy> But his machine must be on a crappy network.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> anybody know which better/more preferred Linux+ or the LPIC 101 and 102? or are they very similar?
<Kilos> dont they grow from one to the next?
<magespawn> LPIC 101 leads to the 102 but i am not sure about the linux+, and it is not very clear from what i have read
<Kilos> there was a lot of stuff for centos in there
<Kilos> so the fdora redhat peeps medicine
<Kilos> but there are sections for debian as well
<magespawn> i thoguht to do linux+ or the other two then maybe move onto rh certifications.
<Kilos> i think you need to know it all to pass the exams
<Kilos> ask the fly
<Kilos> his advice is always good
<stickyboy> Linux+?
<stickyboy> Are those certifications?
<Kilos> i started 101 and got to page 101 then didnt understand further
<Kilos> yes
<stickyboy> Kilos: damn, I only got street cred; no certs.
<Kilos> oh sorry linux+ i dont know about
<stickyboy> Straight gangster.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can study online then just go write somewhere
<stickyboy> Kilos: Meh. :D
<stickyboy> I got github and hardcore experience.
<stickyboy> Hack teh planet, yo.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: So you come from a non-technical backround?
<stickyboy> I was in Kimberley, SA a few times...
<Kilos> yes im a mechanic by trade but with olden days electronics background
<Kilos> before pcs were common toys
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ah, cool.
<magespawn> stickyboy you need to have one or the other, both if you can
<magespawn> power back on.
<Kilos> yay
<captine> i ma keen to do them just for fun... linuxacademy.com
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> captine i need to do them to show me skills, as i am a lttile short on experience
<magespawn> s/me/my
<magespawn> and to learn of course
<captine> i just want to learn it :)
<Kilos> wanting to lear is an excellent trait to have'
<Kilos> learn
<stickyboy> magespawn: No thanks. I'm not into certifications.
<stickyboy> I'll skate circles around people with certs.
<stickyboy> The cert industry is a racket!
<Kilos> but they help when applying for good jobs if you dont have contacts inside already
<magespawn> and it is a good starting point
<inetpro> wb Neo31` 
<captine> think if we are hoping for more linux penetration in the Windows Corporate world, we need quality certifications.  My biggest challenge at my company is the Windows familiar IT staff don't believe there is much linux skills... Certs would help "convince" them
<Kilos> good point
<Neo31`> :) thx inetpro 
<Neo31`> how r u doing?
<Kilos> he is sad
<Kilos> his laapys drive died last night
<Kilos> lappys
<Neo31> :/
<Neo31> lappys?
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> laptop?
<Neo31> hh
<Kilos> laptop
<Neo31> sry for u inetpro 
<inetpro> kicking 
<inetpro> not the end of the world 
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> right back
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what client are you using
<inetpro> and he still has no cloak 
<magespawn> i always find it amusing how little people on each side of the windows/linux devide know about the other side
<magespawn> some people that is
<magespawn> irssi
<magespawn> nver thought to get one inetpro 
<magespawn> never too
<magespawn> now the typing is a tad faster
<Kilos> you got some time magespawn  
<magespawn> some time?
<inetpro> magespawn: you really think we don't know the ms world? 
<Kilos>  go to #freenode and ask for a cloak and once they answer within minutes you have one
<magespawn> no
<magespawn> not at all inetpro
<inetpro> ok
<magespawn> just some
<inetpro> must say I often wish I didn't have to know it 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then you would really struggle
<inetpro> such a waste of time 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> i like knowing both, but if i didnot have to learn both it would be a lot quicker
<magespawn> bed time for me too, good night
<inetpro> highvoltage: Happy Birthday! 
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-08
<inetpro> good morning 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos you are late 
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos copying still has another hour to go 
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hahaha good morning south africa
<Kilos> i got ethiopia interested wooot
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> cheeky one
<Kilos> wow inetpro  copying done?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> [08/02/2015 10:11] <nhaines> Oh, by the way, the Ubuntu-ZA website is really stunning.
<Kilos> <nhaines> I happened to be testing Ubuntu on my phone when I saw his email, and the site looks beautiful on the Ubuntu phone browser too.  
<Kilos> go superfly  
<Kilos> now we hold thumbs the fly gets a phone
<highvoltage> thanks inetpro :D
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> we one step closer
<Kilos> are you near lion thinker?
<Kilos> highvoltage  many happy returns to you.may there be many more happy and successful ones
<Kilos> Squirm  ping
<Kilos> oh nm ill teach new bot from scratch
<highvoltage> thanks Kilos!
<Kilos> wish i was 21 again
<highvoltage> what would you do different?
<Kilos> learn to code
<highvoltage> not too late :)
<qwebirc56994> anyone in here?
<Kilos> lol ive tried, but head too stubborn to store new stuff
<Kilos> i really want to do python but ram not hot
<Kilos> yes inetpro  
<Kilos> qwebirc56994  yes
<Kilos> it is you hey goosie
<Kilos> ?
<qwebirc56994> Hi, I wanted to find out about ubuntu-za loco team.  how active are you, and what do you do
<Kilos> we are always active and we all have different projects we are working on
<qwebirc56994> no, I'm not goosie
<Kilos> what is it that gives you guys that funny nick?
<Kilos> samsung cells?
<qwebirc56994> I'd be interested in getting involved somehow, where would I find out about some of your projects
<Kilos> ok qwebirc56994  you started at the right place
<Kilos> my projest is #ubuntu-africa
<qwebirc56994> I'm just logged in via the website, no nick
<Kilos> project
<Kilos> read the links in the topic bar
<qwebirc56994> no links, I am using the web irc at https://ubuntu-za.org/irc.html
<Kilos> ok ill get them for you
<qwebirc56994> oh, I get it
<superfly> qwebirc56994: subscribe to the mailing list, see https://ubuntu-za.org/getting-involved.html
<qwebirc56994> hi @superfly I might just do that, how active is the mailing list?
<Kilos> it is mainly used to support peeps who need help qwebirc56994  
<Kilos> so when someone needs linux help then it gets active
<Kilos> but look at our site and you will see superfly  's latest project in action
<qwebirc56994> ok, that would have been handy with my recent battery usage/fan at maximum issue I suppose
<Kilos> we have had queries about similar probs before
<qwebirc56994> Ok that sounds helpfull. Do you ever do physical projects like setup computer labs at schools or the like?
<Kilos> we have members on the list running labs
<Kilos> they dont have time for irc as well
<Kilos> but some of us live on irc because answers are quicker
<Kilos> between here and our mailing list you will get all you need to know
<qwebirc56994> Ok I did subscribe to the mailing list, let's see what comes of it.  How about the monthly IRC meetings? 
<Kilos> next meeting here is on the 24th
<Kilos> if you have something youd like to discuss you add it to the agenda
<Kilos> im not sure but i think our link in the topic bar still needs to be moved to the new site
<Kilos> you can leave your suggestion here and one of the involved guys will add it for you
<qwebirc56994> No I'll probably just join to 'observe'. Nothing in particular at this point
<Kilos> cool you are welcome to hang here 24/7
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> and getting an irc client installed will help you
<qwebirc56994> I'm not a developer, I'm a user and open source enthusiast.  Been using it at home since must be about ubuntu 06.04 or there abouts.  
<Kilos> saves using a browser to get here and you can set a nick
<Kilos> thats great
<qwebirc56994> For work unfortunately I have to use windows.  
<Kilos> yes some of our guys have the same issue
<qwebirc56994> But I do dual boot at the moment.  My previous laptop I only had windows as a virtual machine on virtualbox.  I still need to liberate this one.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> didnt unity turn you off a bit?
<Kilos> i still have it in 14.04 but main os is kubuntu now
<qwebirc56994> No, I have seen all the kick back from that but I find it good to use for all my needs.  I'ts much faster if you know which app you want to run, just hit the home button and type the first few letters and hit enter
<qwebirc56994> no need for a menu
<Kilos> ya it works well for some, by me i always had some hassle after a while
<qwebirc56994> but... if you don't know what you want, it's a bit more tricky cause you can't troll through the menus
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kde has everything
<Kilos> more menus that most can ever use
<superfly> qwebirc56994: not everyone in here (or on the mailing list) is a developer
<Kilos> unless you a dev guy of course
<superfly> Kilos: are you a developer?
<Kilos> nope im a mechanic
<Kilos> hi Neo31  
<superfly> qwebirc56994: ^^ my case in point
<superfly> hi Neo31
<Kilos> aw superfly  jibu died
<Kilos> you killed him
<qwebirc56994> I tried the cairo doc the other day, and there I could access the menu again, but I took it off again.  No I like it just the way it is. 
<superfly> Kilos: my ssh connection died
<Neo31> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> thats good qwebirc56994  one must use what they are comfortable with
<Neo31> yo superDuperFly ^_^
<Neo31> how are you doing? :)
<superfly> tired -_-
<qwebirc56994> @Kilos, which irc client would you recommend for unity
<Kilos> hexchat
<Kilos> or xchat
<Kilos> but xchat isnt supported anymore
<Kilos> so its not evolving with everything else
<Kilos> but still works
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> hexchat it is then
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> also if you are like me you can use many workspaces and leave hexchat on its own space
<Neo31> xchat is what ?
<Kilos> its an irc chat client Neo31  
<Neo31> yep that's what i use
<Kilos> not everyone can use irssi
<Neo31> why is it not recommended
<Neo31> yep irssi is cool
<Kilos> haha then why ask what is xchat
<Neo31> otherwise xchat is a cool gui irc client
<Kilos> they have stopped support for xchat
<Neo31> i wanted to know what u mean when u said xchat isn't evolving
<Kilos> no more dev work being done on it
<Neo31> seriously!?
<Neo31> when did that happen?
 * Neo31 is feeling sad :/
<Kilos> yeah that was last i heard
<Kilos> hexchat is very similar
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> i'll give it a try
<Kilos> lmost like a fork
<Neo31> u sure it is confirmed they dropped support for xchat?
<Neo31> maybe i'll just get back to irssi :p
<Kilos> i havent bothered to follow up on it because i use konversation
<Neo31> nah i don't like konversation
<Neo31> i will digg more around the xchat thing
<Kilos> ha tell me why
<Neo31> i'm a kde guy and unity hater Kilos 
<Kilos> my konversation is setup to look just like xchat
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> i love kopete and xchat for the gui
<Kilos> kopete is kde
<Neo31> unfortunately kopete is not advancing as it used to be lately
<Neo31> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> yeah but still xchat is a better irc client than both of them
<Kilos> pidgin is what i use
<Kilos> yes xchat is cool
<Neo31> kopete is the best it just needs to follow up with some new stuff
<Kilos> i used it for years
<Neo31> i'll dig around and try hexchat :)
<Kilos> cool
<Neo31> maybe that will be better
<Neo31> or i'll just get back to irssi :p 
<Kilos> thats what is nice about linux, you can try everything till you find what suits you best
<Kilos> but xchat still works so dont worry yet
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> xchat for gui irssi for cli suites me well right now
<Kilos> good
<Neo31> but i still wanna check the xchat support thing
<Kilos> one must be happy with his apps
<Neo31> don't wanna use an old irc client
<Kilos> hexchat is new and in the repos i think
<Kilos> also there is quassel
<Kilos> most kde peeps use quassel
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<Neo31> heard of it but never used quassel, i'll give it a try also
<clr> have you guys followed the ubuntu phone launch at all?  It looks like a nice phone, I'd like to get my hands on one
<Kilos> you can install the client on a server somewhere and use it to bounce you when afk and using cell
<Kilos> i think everyone wants one
<Neo31> is it launched yet clr ?
<Neo31> i know of the unboxing video on youtube
<Neo31> but still waiting for the launch
<clr> yes I think on friday
<Neo31> still not available for sale yet clr 
<Neo31> right?
<clr> the launch was in London, it's a BQ phone.  'flash' sales starting in a week or so in europe
<clr> http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/06/ubuntu-phone-launch/
<Neo31> it will be available online in a week clr ?
<Neo31> or just in shops
<Neo31> i wanna get one, but it needs to be available online so i can ask friends from europe to get me one
<clr> judging by the article it will be online flash sales, what that means I am not sure.  
<Neo31> flash sales means limited numbers and/or with deadlines
<Neo31> there might be several flash sales
<Neo31> it will be out in several bathes
<Neo31> batches 
<clr> yes, the details of which I am not sure of.  Anyway, i know Xiaomi will also be launching a device (probably with higher specs) soon. Will have to wait for that one.  
<Neo31> just wanted to make sure it will be online and there will be enough so i can ask a friend to get me one
<clr> I have a feeling my note3 will be replaced by an ubuntu phone come the end of my contract
<Neo31> i'm good with bq right now
<Neo31> if i don't pay much i will be happy to get another phone when desktop convergence is ready and pay much for that one :p
<Neo31> maybe next year hopefully
<clr> yea, exciting times
<Neo31> if i pay for a high end phone and get another high end phone next year that will be much :p
<clr> you're right, better check it out first
<Neo31> i might also contribute my Bq phone to my local community if i get my hands on a convergent phone next year :)
<clr> Anyway, good meeting some of you.  Will be back later, need to go for a swin
<clr> swim*
<Kilos> cool clr  
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> where are you?
<Kilos> beach near?
<Neo31> swim!?
<clr> hehe no sadly no beach, but my sparkling pool in PTA
<Neo31> lol isn't it cold ?
<clr> It's hot as hell
<Kilos> cool pta peeps are getting more here
<Neo31> cool enjoy :)
<Neo31> nice to meet u too clr 
<Neo31> :)
<clr> cheers for now
<Kilos> haha load shedding solution http://picpaste.com/9k-LzztQfBj.jpeg
<Kilos> light and warm water all in one
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> load shedding again tonight, 20:00-22:30
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> clr  wb
<Kilos> if you been using ubuntu so long why didnt you come here before man
<Kilos> didnt you battle with the earlier releases?
<Kilos> superfly  when i find it ill mail you the last ibid daily build,
<Kilos> when asked to google something it doesnt give the extra line
<superfly> http://pellares.com/nivea-yoghurt/
<Kilos> hahaha
<clr> Kilos I don't know, I did look around for the local ubuntu team a few times but never really found anyone. I was never a IRC person so guess I didn't come see if there were any life here
<Kilos> shame here is always the quickest and mostly the best help available
<Kilos> but you here now so all good hey
<clr> I got by OK by using ubuntuforums, askubuntu etc.
<Kilos> whew they were too heavy for me to use
<Kilos> often you get commands to use but they left out sudo then i was lost
<clr> I suppose it's easier just to pop a question in here than to read through loads of posts
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> we have a nice family of linux users and dev guys and programmers
<Kilos> and some sysadmin guys as well
<clr> have any of you upgraded libre office to 4.4?
<clr> Good to know
<Kilos> must be someone, i hardly use office at all
<clr> yes? do you use google docs then?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> say hi to clr  another pta man
<captine> hi kilos
<captine> ?
<captine> hi clr
<captine> just settling in for another live linux action show... although the recording on youtube is more efficient to watch :)
<captine> jblive.tv if you have some gigs to burn...
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> clr  do you have uncapped data
<clr> hi there
<clr> Oh, good to know, I also follow some of those (tecsnap, linuxaction show roundup) and BadVoltage.  But normally just lisne to the podcast in the car on the way to work
<clr> no I am on telkommobile lte
<clr> have not been able to get adsl where I stayed, but moved in December
<clr> Telkom here tomorrow so I will see what they can do for me
<captine> clr: techsnap is great
<captine> cannot wait for their new Linux howto show
<captine> clr: where do you work?  in PTA or JHB
<captine> ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<clr> Unfortunately looks like the max I can get is 2mbps adsl
<clr> I work in Parktown (JHB)
<clr> driving from Irene everyday
<Kilos> wow
<captine> found out our boomed area is looking for tenders/proposals for FTTH...  Am hopeing in the next 6 months to get fibre
<Kilos> heavy petrol bill
<captine> 10 meg will save me about R500 per month
<captine> cool.  I dont know Jhb well.  Stay in randburg and work in honeydew
<captine> so easy travels for me
<clr> we have had these new MSAN boxes around Irene for months but they are not operational, no electricity connection
<clr> so I'll have to do with the 2mbps for now
<captine> eish
<Kilos> thats worse than 3g but cheaper
<captine> so kilos, am installing xubuntu on a work colleagues old perntium dual core laptop... unity was just too slow
<Kilos> x is faster
<Kilos> and lighter
<captine> yip
<captine> will install it on my old macbook core 2 duo as well
<captine> when i get round to it
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> i dont fancy x much
<Kilos> rather wait that bit longer for kde to do its thing
<captine> yip.  i am not really a fan
<captine> was thinking of mate rather... but will give this a bash
<Kilos> i have a 3g dualcore with 4g ddr2, works well
<Kilos> mate is nice
<Kilos> i used mate when unity first came out and slowed stuff down too much
<Kilos> i love gnome2
<Kilos> lol when they first brought out unity i even tried tinycorelinux
<captine> this is a pentium dual cpu T3400 2.16ghz with 2 gig ram and intel GM45 Express Graphics
<Kilos> ya thats a bit slow
<Kilos> mate on unity helps lots
<Kilos> some guys prefer x anyway, he might be happy
<captine> she
<captine> :)
<captine> other colleague is using unity
<Kilos> if you start the ubuntu trip with x then thats good
<Kilos> gnome2 spoiled me
<Kilos> i hope when you get all these peeps on ubuntu you are going to invite them here
<captine> yip.. but my lady colleague hates turning on a computer at home
<captine> so unlikely....
<captine> I am trying... showed them the new website
<captine> :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i have heard nothing but good about the new site
<Kilos> even ubuntu-locoteams are impressed
<Kilos> say it even looks awesome on ubuntu phones
<captine> nice
<clr> what happened to Matt on the LinuxAction Show, was he sent packing?
<captine> he is starting the linux how to show
<captine> so he will be the lead in a show.  cannot remember who the co-host is with him
<captine> they kicked it off months back, but it didnt work well, so they re-startign ut
<captine> it
<Kilos> evening Tonberry  
<captine> hi Tonberry
<captine> clr, what kind of work do you do?
<captine> and where did you move to pta from?
<clr> captine, I moved about two km's from my old house in Irene, to my new house
<clr> hehe
<clr> I am a SAP consultant
<clr> yourself?
<captine> lol.
<captine> SAP.  Awesome.. my old company used Oracle EBS -- I was on the rollout team for Africa and then Asia... Wish they went with SAP rather...
<clr> Are you still involved with that?  Rollout must have been fun, did you do some travelling?
<clr> have any of you had problems with battery life on your laptop with Linux?
<clr> I must say, I installed laptop-mode-tools today and it must have doubled by battery life
<captine> lots of battery life issues
<captine> and in terms of travel, lived in Manila for 20 months
<captine> spent lots of time in Singapore, Malaysia and Hong kong
<gremble> Anyone here have experience with using Altera in ubuntu?
<captine> sorry for the question.. my question is also my answer, but what is Altera?
<gremble> Probably a vague reference on my part as well. Altera is a company that makes circuitboards, more specifically FPGA's
<gremble> I have a Cyclone II
<gremble> That I want to play with. But the software is only available for Redhat/CentOS and windows. I don't know how it will play if I install it on an ubuntu machine
<captine> sounds like fun.  all the best.. sorry I have no idea on that sort of thing
<Kilos> ohi gremble  hows the grumbler
<gremble> Hey Kilos. I've been well thank you. Spent the weekend doing maths, playing boardgames and braaiing. I would say all well and good
<Kilos> lol yay
 * Symmetria mutters
<Symmetria> my linux box with my new array doesnt have a 10G NIC in it yet
<Symmetria> and heh, one thing Im finding, you need 10G if you gonna do iSCSI propelry
<Symmetria> or at LEAST a coupla LAG'ed gigE's
<gremble> Indeedily-do
<Symmetria> heh trying to transfer 25 terabytes of shit onto my new array at home and its gonna take days 
<Symmetria> will try borrow some 10G cards from the office tomorrow
<gremble> I didn't even know you could measure shit in bytes. On the farm we used to measure it in buckets
<gremble> I'm lying of course. I have never lived nor worked on a farm in my life
<Kilos> rofl
<Symmetria> will say iscsi has come a longgggg way since I first tried to use it in 2007
<Symmetria> its useable now ;p
<gremble> I got a Dell server today :O
<Kilos> lekker
<Symmetria> gremble which one
<Symmetria> dell servers are nice, I swear by those things for a lot of applications ;p
<Symmetria> dell > HP ;p
<gremble> PowerEdge 860, Symmetria 
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/mbnDzqdv <=== thats my new home array 
<Symmetria> lol gonna take a LONG time to finish init'ing that
<gremble> Dunno where I am going to put it though
<Symmetria> I tend to buy R720's for a lot of things 
<gremble> My friend bought this for something like R650
<gremble> or something in that regard
<gremble> including the rails
<Symmetria> heh what cpus and ram are in it
<Symmetria> I love these disks, they are fast as hell, but when I'm in the states again Im gonna buy slower disks that are larger (similar price) for the other machine
<Symmetria> you can now buy 8TB disks for around $300 a pop there
<gremble> Oh nice
<Symmetria> in that raid as per the pastebin Im running 6 x 6TB disks
<Symmetria> but those 6TB disks are NAS grade 7200 RPM disks 
<Symmetria> (also around $300 a pop)
<gremble> TheseHe gave me the specifications, but it does not look like the one he said
<gremble> I will have a look once I boot it uo
<gremble> up*
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> wb gremble
<inetpro> oh and hi clr
<inetpro> welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm operational again
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<clr> hi inetpro
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<inetpro> oh and I figured that my USB ports are all simply USB 2.0
<inetpro> even tested speed with pv
<Kilos> pv?
<Kilos> oh on the laptop
<inetpro> $ aptitude show pv
<inetpro> Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through
<inetpro> writing happens at 30MB/s and reading goes to 2.5GB/s 
<Kilos> thats good enough man
<inetpro> $ cat /dev/zero | pv > /media/some_usb/tmp123
<inetpro> $ cat /media/some_usb/tmp123 | pv > dev/null
<inetpro> first command is to test writing speed and the 2nd is to test reading
<inetpro> USB 3.0 would be nicer but this is not bad at all
<Kilos> 30mB/s on a usb is fast
<Kilos> im happy when i get near 10
<Kilos> aw the grumbler gone
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-08
<dlPhreak> Mawnin
<cal_py> morning!
<Kilos> morning everybody
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos 
<cal_py> morning Kilos 
<cal_py> how are you today
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak cal_py ok ty and you's
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell
<cal_py> all good here Kilos 
<dlPhreak> Did you guys have a good weekend?
<Kilos> quiet
<Kilos> actually very quiet here
<dlPhreak> No hardcore minecrafting?
<Kilos> no i gave up because it uses too much data
<dlPhreak> Why don't you just get adsl? 3G is very expensive and so limiting.
<Kilos> no lines to plots
<dlPhreak> Oh okay that makes sense. We had the same problem when we lived on a farm.
<dlPhreak> We didn't even get 3G there tho only edge... man that was aweful. Get like max 20 kpbs.
<dlPhreak> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/154366-god-can-stop-piracy-study.html
<dlPhreak> Omw just had good laugh at that one^^
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 2 days, 12 hours, 51 minutes and 11 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-05 11:28:15 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-02-04 04:55:50 PST
<Kilos> sjoe
<chesedo> morning everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion fulcrum 
<Kilos> fulcrum ?
<Kilos> im sure i should kow who you are
<fulcrum> mmm
<fulcrum> thats odd...
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> unlaudable
<Kilos> know
<Kilos> old peeps are allowed to make typos
<fulcrum> anyhoo... hi :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fulcrum is a good nick
<Kilos> means peeps can pivot around you i think
<fulcrum> its my really old nick... I used to be an aviation nut, loved hte Mig-29
<Kilos> ah
<fulcrum> it seems to have gotten me banned from some channels ... :-\
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> when you dont use a nick others do
<fulcrum> looks like I can register it...
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> chesedo did you see the last mail from phiri about the learning
<chesedo> no Kilos, have been lazy at emails lately
 * chesedo goes to check
<Kilos> a follow up from wwk
<chesedo> wiki seems to be loading slow again... did wwk's mail reach the list (the inline in phiri's seems to be the only one i got for it)?
<Kilos> sec
<chesedo> wiki just opened
<Kilos> dont you see all the links in the wwk section
<chesedo> yes i do
<Kilos> all you clever peeps should get involved there
<chesedo> just never got the original for wwk's section (maybe he mailed phiri directly)
<chesedo> Kilos: we will still need the help of a less clever guy to know that the material is not going over heads
<Kilos> ill watch you guys
<Kilos> the thing is to get a group together then work through all that stuff
<Kilos> boom booms power could go
<chesedo> the point is that we work together as a loco so the group should not be an issue... just have to find common interests
<Kilos> yeah
 * chesedo lost power for a 1s a while ago
<chesedo> but seems to be coming from the west
<chesedo> wwk and phiri might be keen on this one though so just need a few more
 * chesedo wbb after the storm
<Kilos> hi there melodie wb
<melodie> hello Kilos !!!
<melodie> I got your messages thanks!
<Kilos> you ok?
<melodie> hope you are fine too!
<Kilos> yes im good ty
<melodie> slight headache but I'll be ok
<Kilos> someone here tried bento and i said support is good from you, then i couldnt find you
<Kilos> dlPhreak wheres cal_py
<Kilos> im still using bento 14.04 on old desktop pc melodie 
<Kilos> i like it
<melodie> Kilos just send the people to http://linuxvillage.org then, and specifically the forum
<melodie> and also we are about to install a new look/theme on the forum!
<Kilos> ok ty
<melodie> who here knows about recent CPU brands?
<melodie> and how they behave with Ubuntu?
<melodie> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=intel-skl-prelim-support
<melodie> I need to choose either a i5 (but which one?) or a i7 (same, which one?) for someone
<melodie> and I don't know enough about them
<Kilos> dont know about new one, i have a lenovo i5 thinkpad that runs well
<Kilos> i5 with 8g ram should be fine
<Kilos> mine has 4g and works well
<melodie> I also have a i5 lenovo, but this is recent hardware and the very new brands often need new kernels to handle the job under linux properly
<Kilos> ouch
<melodie> i5 thinkpad is M520 on my machine, 2.4 Ghz, the one I am suggested to pick up is either 3.3 Ghz, or 3.5Ghz. the fastest is a i7 that has 4 cores with 4 Ghz
<Kilos> mine is a t410.i
<Kilos> older i think
<Kilos> i dont know anyone here that has just bought a new lappy
<melodie> this will be a tower
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> melodie have you looked at https://system76.com/laptops
<Kilos> shouldnt be any probs with a ubuntu preinstalled laptop
<melodie> omg!
<melodie> leave it, I've visited the entire world before Xmas! (on the web)
<melodie> it will be a tower!!!
<melodie> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok bed time for me
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> night melodie dont work too hsrd
<melodie> Kilos good night, thanks
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-09
<unlaudable> anyone ever come across ssl certs that give an error with mobile devices but not anywhere else?
<unlaudable> specifically the default browsers in android and ios
<unlaudable> chrome and firefox are fine...
<thatgraemeguy> unlaudable: that typically means you need to configure your web server to serve the complete certificate chain, including the root CA and all intermediate CAs, in addition to you own cert
<thatgraemeguy> if you plug in the URL here it should say something to that effect: https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html
<unlaudable> cert is there with the chain... mmm
<unlaudable> I get an A rating on ssllabs.com
<unlaudable> ssllabs actually moans about the chain... like its unnecessary
<unlaudable> sslshopper is all green...
<unlaudable> my android browser works now, default browser on samsung tablet wont even connect
<thatgraemeguy> weird, i've never encoutered that except where an imcomplete chain is served
<dlPhreak> Morning
<superfly> unlaudable: I've had the same, and thatgraemeguy's solution is what I had to do.
<FusionSparc> Morning
<dlPhreak> superfly, FusionSparc morning
<FusionSparc> Been a busy start of the week for me, how are you guys doing?
<unlaudable> mmm dunno my chain stuff seems fine... got to reenable TLSv1... so he can have older browsers working...
<unlaudable> for some reason my android browser is fine now... :-/ this ssl stuff is confusing...
<superfly> sup FusionSparc, dlPhreak
<superfly> FusionSparc: always busy. Already deploy to prod once this morning, hoping to push the next one out in the next hour
<Symmetria> man, I need a supercomputer
<Symmetria> with an insanely fast array of solid state disks 
<Symmetria> to do what I'm trying to do
<Symmetria> lol, I have software that actually "listens" to mp3 tracks, and then compares and looks for duplicates 
<Symmetria> so I can find duplicate tracks
<Symmetria> trying to run it against 19 terabytes of music totalling 1.2 million tracks, lol, ETA is like a week from now
<unlaudable> Symmetria, AWS Graphics cluster?
<unlaudable> Symmetria, are you pairing it down a bit by at least comparing stuff of similar size?
<unlaudable> sox
<FusionSparc> Superfly: sounds like you're on a roll.
<superfly> FusionSparc: Too slow. Need to be faster. -_-
<FusionSparc> Hehe,Symmetria, that's just too many mp3's.
<FusionSparc> Superfly...Coffee coffee coffee
<superfly> FusionSparc: good idea!
 * superfly goes to get more coffee
<superfly> Kilos!
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: lazy morning?
<superfly> ;-)
<Kilos> just did a win wipe and now lappy just kde
<FusionSparc> Great
<Kilos> why dual boot withy something thats never used
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc 
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<FusionSparc> Hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: exactly. although you're a few years late. I did that in 2005.
<FusionSparc> I'm contemplating that as well...my win10 install just annoying me.
<Kilos> the thing was superfly , ian said keep 7 because its a legal copy and he was going to give lappy to his secretary when he got one
<Kilos> but now seems ive inherited it
<unlaudable> mmm laptop came with win 7... want to upgrade to win10, might keep it around as a backup to hearthstone in case they break it for wine...
<MaNI> dual boot is so old fashioned, just shove windows in kvm :p
<superfly> Kilos: I'm just teasing oom. don't worry
<Kilos> lool
<unlaudable> MaNI, heheh
<Kilos> unlaudable where fulcrum went 
<Kilos> nono MaNI shove windows where monkeys shove their peanuts
<Kilos> but win is good to use on old drives when first sectors start getting dodgy
<Kilos> linux is more fussy about drive probs
<unlaudable> Kilos, I grouped it... so I dont get kicked again :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> use it man, its a cooler nick
<unlaudable> and you'll find fulcrum the beachbum kicking back in IdleRPG
<Kilos> lol
<FusionSparc> Lol, thought idleRPG was a phun, it actually exists.
<unlaudable> yeah its almost as old as irc
<FusionSparc> Lol
<Private_User> you know I do not understand some clients, they post a job and in the details state this is a very simple and easy fix... Why don't you fix it yourself if it really is that simple and easy
<Private_User> LOL
<FusionSparc> Hehe....that's clients for you.Never tell you the whole story.
<superfly> *sigh*
<Kilos> just replied to a mail from a sweeny guy thats battling with a buntu install, directed him how to get here from our site
<Kilos> please help him if im not around
<Kilos> he will be a qwrby joiner i think
<Kilos> qwerby
<unlaudable> kewl
<Kilos> his vista upgrade killed ubuntu
<Kilos> now he is trying to install ubuntu only but having probs
<unlaudable> always install winders first... isnt that what the mantra used to be?
<Kilos> well he said he is tired of win
<Kilos> so we try help him get ubuntu going
<unlaudable> shap
<Kilos> maybe he hasnt got a browser working
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> i should have told him to boot from ubuntu dvd or stick
<superfly> inetpro: ping
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit? Any updates on Oz?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> sorry was watering veggies
<Kilos> and catching some UV's same time
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Kilos> nou en dan moet n boer ook werk jy weet
<Langjan> Nee man, 'n boer maak 'n plan!
<Kilos> haha net as h geld het om ander te betaal om die werk te doen
<Kilos> als kry swaar met die droogte
<Langjan> Enige nuus van die Australiese rooi lint? 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tara het hulle vandag gebel en na 40 minute se wag se die outo ding will jy jou nommer los
<Kilos> ons sal terug skakel van 2 na 5 dae
<Langjan> Eish! Almost as bad as good ole SA
<Kilos> en daai complaint wat ek ingesit het en hulle geantwoord het met we will mail you in a timely manner wag ek nou nog vir die timely mail
<Kilos> they bang of me
<unlaudable> bleugh... got broken in to at home...
<unlaudable> PC and hifi gorn...
<Kilos> eish unlaudable 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sorry man
<unlaudable> netbook, 2.5 inch 2 tera external, 2x Raspberry pis, spare samsung s4 and samsung tablet left untouched
<unlaudable> eedjits
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> insured
<Kilos> ?
<unlaudable> yer
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> that would break me completely
<unlaudable> my old pc was stuffed so I had like 3 hdd in the pc... :-(
<unlaudable> photos ...
<Kilos> ai!
<unlaudable> think my wife has backups at her office though...
<unlaudable> the 2 tera external is just full of movies and tv series ... heheh... but the dang sickrage db was on the pc...
<unlaudable> friendly reminder folks... backup
<unlaudable> 3 2 1
<unlaudable> 3 copies
<unlaudable> 2 different media
<unlaudable> 1 offsite
<Kilos> haai Langjan google health benefits of gelatine
<Kilos> dit baie goed vir toppies
<Kilos> en jonges wat nie reg eet nie
<Kilos> internet not too happy today
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ohi superfly you might as well say something as no one else has anything to say
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Sorry, I didn't see your message there, I was AFK
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Cryterion> and then it works
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> hmm.... 
 * inetpro needs to make more time to come here more often
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-10
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn FusionSparc 
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> ohi thatgraemeguy 
<FusionSparc> Morning
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<magespawn> whats up Kilos ?
<Kilos> mainly busy in garden and yard magespawn 
<Kilos> dubbletjies everywhere
<Kilos> only weeds maintain fine on min rain
<magespawn> in some places grass is a weed
<dlPhreak> Greets
<superfly> ohi
<dlPhreak> Kilos, magespawn, superfly how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi dlPhreak, I'm alright
<dlPhreak> That's cool superfly, what are you up to?
<superfly> dlPhreak: working
<dlPhreak> superfly: heavy days haha
<unlaudable> client managed to lose there entire /usr/share directory
<superfly> unlaudable: wow 0_o
<Private_User> morning all
<magespawn> hi dlPhreak 
<magespawn> unlaudable: no way to recover?
<magespawn> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi magespawn 
<dlPhreak> magespawn: hello
<unlaudable> managed to reinstall yum by downloading manually from repos, and did a yum update, it was quite old so there were a lot of updates, so most stuff got reinstalled...
<unlaudable> seems to be ok now
<unlaudable> rpm --force first  for the yum and yum-utils pkgs
<unlaudable> Clearos
<magespawn> has anyone heard of NetworkMiner? http://www.netresec.com/?page=NetworkMiner
<Kilos> i hear fedora is dropping yum for some new thing
<Kilos> or did i dream it
<unlaudable> probably could of pointed the repo baseurl at the deprecated directory and done a yum reinstall...
<unlaudable> yes
<unlaudable> dnf
<Kilos> ya that
<unlaudable> Dandified Yum
<Kilos> ill stick to apt
<unlaudable> it's more clever, like it can download and install downloaded packages while its still downloading the rest
<anton_may> halo all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<unlaudable> figuredout all the missing packages with rpm -V
<unlaudable> running yum reinstall on them all... then should be as good as new...
<unlaudable> I hope
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly we dont have a dseignated leader hey
<Kilos> designated
<superfly> Kilos: in what way?
<Kilos> like egypt has a council
<superfly> no, not sure why we need one
<Kilos> we used to have one, i forget his nick now
<Kilos> we decided we dont need one i think as everyone jumps in when needed
<Kilos> maybe other locos arent a bunch of friends like us
<inetpro> oom Kilos is our council
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> nee nee
<Kilos> hi inetpro wb
<inetpro> hmm... did he go somewhere?
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> he is rather quiet
<Kilos> busy i spose
<Kilos> i get busy as well
<Kilos> after 9pm im busy sleeping
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<inetpro> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-11
<Kilos> morning inetpro dlPhreak_ anton_may thatgraemeguy unlaudable superfly aquarat and other lurkers
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<superfly> Morning Kilos 
<anton_may> wazzup kilos
<unlaudable> morning, anyone at Suse expert days today?
<unlaudable> laters...
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<inetpro> morgen
<dlPhreak_> Morning Kilos 
<Cryterion> Mornings
<dlPhreak> Hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> who robbed my bits again?
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> i was expecting hibana to show up
<chesedo> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<inetpro> Maaz: e
<Maaz> .
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> point?
<superfly> .
<Kilos> lol yeah but what is the point of giving that answer
<Kilos> to an e
<superfly> I haven't a clue
<superfly> Maaz: a
<Maaz> superfly: What?
<superfly> Maaz: i
<Maaz> superfly: I do not know
<superfly> Maaz: o
<Maaz> superfly: Sorry...
<superfly> Maaz: u
<Maaz> superfly: Huh?
<superfly> Maaz: a is <reply>,
<Maaz> superfly: If you say so
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> :-D
<superfly> Maaz: a
<Maaz> ,
<Squirm> Hello :)
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm is <reply>Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm: If you say so
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm is <reply>Squirm is the most awesome person
<Maaz> Squirm: I already know stuff about Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm
<Squirm> Damn :/
<Squirm> Maaz: help
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Squirm> Maaz: help me with conversations
<Maaz> Squirm: I use the following features for conversions: base, base64, currency, dvorak, morse, rot13, timezone, translate, unicode and units
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Squirm> Maaz: how do I use reply
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Squirm> Maaz: What can you do?
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm is no
<Maaz> Squirm: I already know stuff about Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm is not
<Maaz> Squirm: I already know stuff about Squirm
<Squirm> I messed that one up
<chesedo> Maaz: how do i use factoid
<Maaz> chesedo: Factoids are arbitrary pieces of information stored by a key. Factoids beginning with a command such as "<action>" or "<reply>" will supress the "name verb value" output. Search and replace functions won't use real regexs unless appended with the 'r' flag.
<Maaz> You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   search [for] [<limit>] [(facts|values) [containing]] (<pattern>|/<pattern>/[r]) [from <start>]
<Maaz>   literal <name> [( #<from number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   forget <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   <name> is the same as <other name>
<Maaz>   <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )] += <suffix>
<Maaz>   <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )] ~= ( s/<regex>/<replacement>/[g][i][r] | y/<source>/<dest>/ )
<Maaz>   <factoid> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   <name> (<verb>|=<verb>=) [also] <value>
<Maaz>   last set factoid
<chesedo> Squirm: ^^
<Squirm> chesedo: THanks
<Squirm> Maaz: forget Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm is Squirm is awesome!
<Maaz> Squirm: One learns a new thing every day
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm: Squirm is Squirm is awesome!
<Squirm> Maaz: forget Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm: Alrighty
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm is <reply>Squirm is awesome!
<Maaz> Squirm: One learns a new thing every day
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm is awesome!
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm!
<Maaz> Squirm is awesome!
<Squirm> :D
<Squirm> Chat later then
<qwebirc36309> Help please
<chesedo> hi qwebirc36309 welcome to the channel... how may we help?
<qwebirc36309> Hi, I am a "new" user of Ubuntu, in that I have not used it much. I upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 last night and when I checked my laptop, it had a The error message is: E: Error: BrokenCount > orun-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available exited with return code 255 To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use " sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details. Below that is a list of errors messages –t
<qwebirc36309> Sorry I am trying to type using my tablet and its very difficult
<chesedo> lol okay, someone that may have faced this in the past will reply in a bit... just have to be patient
<chesedo> Kilos: who may know ^^
<qwebirc36309> At the moment, my laptop has iqbal@iqbal-lenovo-G580:~$
<chesedo> qwebirc36309: after booting?
<qwebirc36309> OK, I've switched it off and on. It now reads: Ubuntu 15.10 iqbal-lenovo-G580 tty1 and on next line, iqbal-lenovo-G580 login: . my name is Iqbal and I have a lenovo g580 laptop
<qwebirc36309> I have logged in and screen reads: To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use " sudo <command>". See " man sudo_too" for details.
<qwebirc36309> What do I type in to get my system started?. Thanks
<qwebirc36309> Sorry, the details above should be "man sudo_root"
<Kilos> hi qwebirc36309 
<qwebirc36309> Hi
<Kilos> lemme catch up
<Kilos> i was sleeping sorry
<qwebirc36309> OK :)
<Kilos> whew lets see what we can do
<Kilos> its booting into command prompt right
<chesedo> Kilos: tty... yes
<qwebirc36309> Yes
<Kilos> ok so gui is missing
<chesedo> and error after upgrade
<Kilos> type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> then tell me what its doing
<Kilos> waking slow, unhappy head today
<Kilos> chesedo tel me if i miss something
<chesedo> Kilos: was thinking more around 'dpkg reconfigure' but have no experience with this
<qwebirc36309> Following came up: Reading package lists...done. Building dependency tree. Reading state information... Done
<Kilos> something is missing so bad upgrade imo. well work through it
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<qwebirc36309> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install to correct these:
<Kilos> then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> ok sudo apt-get -f install
<qwebirc36309> Should I continue typing all that came up?
<Kilos> do sudo apt-get -f install
<Kilos> then tell us what it says
<chesedo> no need to list them
<qwebirc36309> Is there a number I can call?
<qwebirc36309> My whole screen is full
<Kilos> is it doing something?
<Kilos> the prompt should be at the bottom
<qwebirc36309> It asked me if I want to continue, I entered yes. It's busy doing something now
<Kilos> just be patient
<qwebirc36309> OK. Thanks
<Kilos> i wont go back to sleep again
<qwebirc36309> It's still busy
<Kilos> you cant upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 im sure
<Kilos> it has to  follow releases
<Kilos> only lts can upgrade to next lts
<Kilos> but we can work our way through this
<qwebirc36309> I used the update manager, it said there was an update available and if I wanted to update? So I accepted the update
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> nm well sort it with some luck
<Kilos> we can always ping the big guns if we get stuck
<Kilos> inetpro superfly just follow this fix and comment when you have a chance please
<qwebirc36309> It has stopped and last 2 lines read: The default action is to keep your current version. *** cups-browsed.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z)
<superfly> press enter
<qwebirc36309> Default=N
<qwebirc36309> Pressed enter
<Kilos> yes choose default
<qwebirc36309> It's busy
<Kilos> cups stuff if for printers
<Kilos> is
<qwebirc36309> It's still busy and I have to go run some errands. Can I leave it? Does it need Internet connection?
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> ill be here
<Kilos> let me know when you are back
<chesedo> it is installing so not anymore
<qwebirc36309> Thanks, much appreciated
<chesedo> ...unless there is a flash update
<Kilos> oh yes packages are already downloaded but one never knows if it wants something extra
<Kilos> np qwebirc36309 thats why we are here
<qwebirc5523> Errors were encountered while processing: resolvconf
<qwebirc5523> Below, more error messages
<Kilos> is it back at prompt?
<qwebirc5523> Last line: [3000.569800] usb 1-1.4: firmware: fw-0489_e032.hcd will not be loaded
<Kilos> as long as its still running just wait
<qwebirc5523> Flashing _
<Kilos> lets see end message
<Kilos> flasing means its still busy
<Kilos> h
<qwebirc5523> I pressed enter. It came up with my name and laptop name, followed by ~$
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> thats your prompt
<Kilos> lets try again
<Kilos> you have internet connection?
<qwebirc5523> Ok
<qwebirc5523> Yes
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> type in sudo apt-get install aptitude
<qwebirc5523> I don't know if the laptop is connected
<Kilos> it will tell you if it isnt
<Kilos> wil say failed to fetch
<qwebirc5523> It came up with some stuff asked me to continue. I said y
<Kilos> good
<qwebirc5523> I got some failed to fetch messages
<Kilos> then no internet yet
<Kilos> what connection have you got?
<Kilos> oh qwebirc5523 you can change your nickname
<qwebirc5523> I am using my phone as a WiFi hotspot
<Kilos> ok
<qwebirc5523> How do I change it?
<Kilos> so most likely it wants the gui so network manager is active
<Kilos> type in /nick newnick
<qwebirc5523> No such file or directory
<Kilos> nono on you cell here
<Kilos> not on the laptop
<qwebirc5523> Sorry I don't understand?
<Kilos> how are you connected to us here now
<qwebirc5523> From my tablet. Which is using my phone hotspot
<Kilos> ok on the tablet where you are chatting to me type in /nick newnick
<superfly> qwebirc5523: how do you connect your computer to the Internet?
<qwebirc5523> Via phone WiFi hotspot
<Kilos> hi Iqbal 
<Kilos> lets continue
<Iqbal> Hi
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> if it says its the latest version add --reinstall
<Iqbal> OK it's busy
<Iqbal> Resolving error comes up
<superfly> Kilos: his PC is not on the internet
<Iqbal> Resolvconf
<Kilos> yip superfly im hoping it has already downloaded the package
<superfly> Kilos: unlikely
<Kilos> oh my superfly 
<superfly> Iqbal: run "ifconfig" and then look down the left hand side. there should be some names like "eth0" and "wlan0". Can you give us those names?
<Iqbal> Got to go now, will try later. Thanks
<Kilos> ok
<qwebirc82492> Hi
<Kilos> hi qwebirc82492 
<qwebirc82492> When I typed ifconfig, I got: lo Link encap:local loopback. Just address:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0.
<qwebirc82492> Followed by a few more lines of stuff
<Kilos> no wwan0 or wlan0 or something like that?
<qwebirc82492> No
<Kilos> we need to wait for one of the clever guys to get your internet sorted from cli
<Kilos> but we can keep trying with whats downloaded already
<qwebirc82492> OK. Thanks again
<Kilos> did you run dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> sudo in front
<qwebirc82492> No
<Kilos> ok try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> tell me what it says
<qwebirc82492> Setting up resolvconf (1.77ubuntu1) ...
<qwebirc82492> Processing triggers for resolvconf 
<Kilos> somewhere something is conflicting
<Kilos> lets hope it sorts it
<qwebirc82492> Resolvconf: Error: /run/resolvconf/interfaceeither does not exist or is not a directory
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<qwebirc82492> Dpkg: error processing package resolvconf (--configure):
<kodez> hi oom kilos
<kodez> hello everyone
<Kilos> kodez do you know how to get wifi working from cli?
<qwebirc82492> Subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<qwebirc82492> Errors were encountered while processing: resolvconf
<Kilos> wb Iqbal 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you learn fast
<Iqbal> ;)
<Iqbal> Thanks
<Kilos> :D
<kodez> nope. I haven't invested time to study wifi management
<Iqbal> I wish I was an Ubuntu guru
<Kilos> ty kodez well wait for superfly 
<Kilos> you can learn Iqbal 
<Kilos> just be here all the time and you learn quick
<Kilos> is it still running?
<Iqbal> I started using Ubuntu a few years ago but hardly had much to do with the guru stuff
<Kilos> all i know i learned here
<Iqbal> It's not doing anything, only the command prompt is there
<Kilos> learning to use the cli is half the fun of learning
<Kilos> ok lets try that sudo apt-get -f install
<Iqbal> Cli = command line interface?
<Kilos> yes
<Iqbal> Errors
<Kilos> i get frustrated when things battle like that
<Kilos> how did you install 14.04 Iqbal 
<Iqbal> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kilos> if you still have that dvd or boot drive we can try booting from that
<Iqbal> I have to go and scratch
<Kilos> scratch while waiting
<Iqbal> Ok
<Kilos> at least from the live disk one can get the internet working
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> state of the nation circus
<chesedo> again
<chesedo> ?
<Kilos> yeah
<chesedo> where you watching?
<Kilos> tv2
<Kilos> its settled down some now
<chesedo> oh, what happened?
<chesedo> tv2... the old days...
<Kilos> already been threats of having peeps removed from the chamber
<Kilos> whew too tiring to watch that
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> anything interesting on the table tonight? 
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> oops, I mean this morning 
<Kilos> waiting for iqbal to return so you can repair his broken lappy
<Kilos> dunno what happened to him now
<Kilos> dunno how his update manager managed to update from 14.04 to 15.10
<Kilos> but it broke everything
<superfly> Kilos: by the looks of things he just needs to type "sudo mkdir -p /run/resolveconf/interfaces" and then "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again
<superfly> Kilos: 14.04 directly to 15.10?
<Kilos> ty superfly ill inform him if he returns
<Kilos> yes i think thats what he said
<superfly> wow
<superfly> no wonder
<superfly> you can't do that, it WILL break your system
<Kilos> Hi, I am a "new" user of Ubuntu, in that I have not used it much. I upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 last night and when I checked my laptop
<Kilos> yes but the thng is he used update manager
<Kilos> that shouldnt even give the option to jump like that
<Kilos> Maaz tell iqbal on freenode by the looks of things he just needs to type "sudo mkdir -p /run/resolveconf/interfaces" and then "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Iqbal on freenode
<qwebirc8519> Hi
<qwebirc8519> I think I've stuffed up
<Iqbal> Now when I restart my laptop, the Ubuntu icon starts, the little buttons move a few times and then I end up with a blank screen
<Maaz> Iqbal: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell iqbal by the looks of things he just needs to type "sudo mkdir -p /run/resolveconf/interfaces" and then "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again" 19 minutes and 43 seconds ago
<Iqbal> I don't have the command prompt anymore
<Kilos> oh my
<chesedo> Iqbal: <ctrl> + <alt> + f1
<Kilos> what do you have now
<chesedo> to get to tty1
<Iqbal> OK. On login now
<Kilos> Iqbal keep us informed as to whats happening
<Kilos> and even when its fixed you have to visit here
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> then one of us could have warned you that such a big release jumps is unwise
<superfly> Iqbal: hi
<Iqbal> Hi, sorry had to run quickly
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Iqbal np
<Iqbal> OK, I have command prompt
<Kilos> sudo mkdir -p /run/resolveconf/interfaces
<Kilos> exactly like that
<Iqbal> Done. 
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> and hold thumbs
<Kilos> are you sure that upgrade was from 14.04 to 15.10
<Kilos> not 14.10
<Iqbal> Setting up resolvconf (1.77ubuntu1) ... Followed by: processing triggers for resolvconf (1.77ubuntu1) ...
<Iqbal> Yes
<Kilos> wow
<chesedo> whoo oo!!!
<Iqbal> Top of my screen reads: Ubuntu 15.10
<chesedo> to restart sudo systemctl reboot
<Iqbal> Reboot done
<Kilos> and?
<Kilos> is it fixed?
<Iqbal> Ubuntu logo comes up with small buttons changing colors and then I have a blank screen
<Kilos> did you find your install disk?
<Iqbal> I am not sure if it's the right one but I can try
<Kilos> without internet we will battle to fix that, boot from install disk and choose try ubuntu
<Iqbal> When I go into boot menu, I only have 2 options: 1. Ata hdd. 2. PCI lan
<chesedo> night all... and good luck with the fix
<Iqbal> Thanks
<Kilos> then you need to press fi or delete when booting and set bios to boot from whatever iso you have
<Kilos> is it dvd or iso on flash disk?
<Kilos> night chesedo 
<Iqbal> Dvd
<Kilos> right in bios you set boot option to boot from dvd first
<Kilos> then hdd
<Iqbal> OK, when I booted up, I got a screen that I have never seen before. It said something like Ubuntu, with advanced options that I had to select within a few seconds. Which I did.
<Kilos> yes thats recovery modes i think
<Kilos> thats from the drive not the dvd
<Kilos> does it give a recover option
<Iqbal> It came up with a list of Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-77-generic. Followed by the same whereafter in brackets it reads upstart.next line same, in brackets recovery mode
<Kilos> choose an earlier recovery not the top one
<Kilos> hopefully we can recover 14.04
<Iqbal> OK it's busy
<Iqbal> Recovery menu came up
<Iqbal> Resume. Clean. Dpkg. FailsafeX. Fsck. Grub. Network. Root. System summary
<Kilos> fsck
<Iqbal> Those are the options
<Kilos> fsck is file system check
<Kilos> it offers options at times to fix things i think
<Kilos> thern when it goes back there choose the dpkg one 
<Kilos> but i think that might want internet, dont remember everything unless i see them
<Iqbal> It done some stuff and failed to do something. Said to press enter somewhere in the middle of the screen. I entered. Back to recovery menu
<Kilos> did you do the dpkg one too?
<Iqbal> Can not upgrade. An upgrade from 'wily' to 'trusty' is not supported with this tool. Finished, please press enter
<Kilos> enter
<Iqbal> Back to recovery menu
<Kilos> whats the top one
<Kilos> resume?
<Iqbal> On network option, it says Enable networking. Should I try it?
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> see what that does
<Iqbal> Yes, top is resume
<Kilos> ok then resume
<Kilos> and hope it boots clean
<Iqbal> Trying to start network manager
<Iqbal> Only flashing prompt. Should I wait?
<Kilos> hit enter and see
<Kilos> if it still flashes its working on something
<Iqbal> Nothing. Last option is system summary. Should I check what it says?
<Kilos> lets see if the internet connection works
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+F2
<Iqbal> OK will wait a bit
<Iqbal> Should I resume first?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> lets see
<Iqbal> Blank screen
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f2
<Kilos> lets see if you have internnet
<Iqbal> Ok
<Iqbal> How?
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Iqbal> Failed
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ok so that leaves us with booting from dvd
<Kilos> you need to make sure bios boots from dvd first
<Iqbal> OK, will try
<Kilos> was there anything in there that you dont want to lose?
<Iqbal> I don't mind losing any information
<Kilos> then maybe it would be quicker to reinstall
<Kilos> tell me a bit about it first
<Iqbal> I still don't see any other boot options and if I try to get into the settings, it want a password, which I don't know
<Kilos> is it a dual boot with windows 
<Kilos> did you try enter without a password
<Iqbal> No, I made it without windows
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> who put a password in bios
<Iqbal> Tried without password, still require password
<Kilos> whew
<Iqbal> I usually don't. I think I might have
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what lappy is it
<Iqbal> Sorry for all the hassle, I appreciate your help
<Kilos> np
<Iqbal> Lenovo g580 laptop
<Kilos> im learning with you
<Iqbal> Intel core i3
<Kilos> do you know where the bios battery is
<Iqbal> Lol, no
<Kilos> you can broswe hey
<Kilos> browse
<Iqbal> It's late, do you want to quit? Try tomorrow?
<Kilos> we can go a bit more
<Kilos> http://www.wikihow.com/Reset-a-BIOS-Password
<Iqbal> OK, will try
<Kilos> if you want to sleep thats fine too
<Kilos> im here every day
<Kilos> one other idea quick
<Kilos> have you a windows c or dvd
<Kilos> sometimes things boot from them
<Kilos> then you just format the drive and then boot from the ubuntu dvd
<Iqbal> OK, removed the battery. Will connect tomorrow. Thanks
<Kilos> cothe cmos battery??
<Kilos> thats a small round flat one 
<Kilos> i think you have to half strip a lappy to find it
<Kilos> anyway ill be here tomorrow
<Iqbal> Yes, I removed the battery
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> then tomorrow we set it all up
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<Iqbal> Yes, thanks again for your help. Much appreciated
<Kilos> youre welcome
<magespawn> hey back
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> bios password used to be rather simple
<Kilos> just in time to say night
<magespawn> maybe there is a default
<Kilos> pulling cmos battery is easiest for me to remember
<magespawn> might be difficult to get to in a laptop
<Kilos> i havent tried on a lappy before
<Kilos> anyway well see tomorrow
<magespawn> i will try to be around
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night
<magespawn> that is me off too, good night all
<Private_User> damn these scammers and fraudsters aree now using skype. received a 419 scam message via skype
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-12
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> i go water garden
<Kilos> wbb
<anton_may> morning
<qwebirc54178> Hi
<qwebirc54178> I had the bios battery out since last night and put them in just now. I'm still getting the password for the bios settings
<Kilos> hi qwebirc54178 
<Kilos> let me just catch up
<Kilos> have you got a windows cd or dvd
<Kilos> and you are supposed to be iqbal
<Kilos> qwebirc54178 did you leave the main battery out as well
<Kilos> ai!
<qwebirc20892> No windows CD or DVD
<Kilos> dont you know of anyone that can lend you one for ten mins
<Kilos> i want to see if it will boot from it
<Kilos> if so then we can ignore bios
<Iqbal> I will have to find out
<Kilos> otherwise i can you links with bios over ride codes
<Kilos> i gave yesterday
<Kilos> but if you set bios and then installed ubuntu chances are good it will boot from cd once the system is formatted with windows
<Kilos> then ill help you partition your drive so you save your /home partition for next time
<Kilos> Iqbal you didnt say if the main battery was out same time as the cmos battery
<Kilos> batteries out should let bios forget passwords
<qwebirc38226> Hi , called a friend who said that he has windows 7, will look for it
<Kilos> cool
<qwebirc38226> Will most probably get it tomorrow
<qwebirc38226> Thanks
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> if you dont mind waiting fine, otherwise we find a way around it
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello oom Kilos, hoe gaan dit?
<inetpro> anyone else have interweb issues to certain international sites like for example http://www.symantec.com/
<inetpro> Maaz: is http://www.symantec.com/ up?
<Maaz> inetpro: Yes, https://www.symantec.com/ is up
<inetpro> hmm....
<MaNI> works for me
<MaNI> try by ip 184.29.109.29
<inetpro>  The requested URL "/", is invalid.
<MaNI> ahh right they do some crappy redirect stuff, nevermind
<Kilos> goed dankie en self inetpro , hi MaNI 
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> works here as well inetpro you lost more bits somewhere
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha use a decent browser
<Kilos> like opera
 * Kilos ducks
<dlPhreak> Maaz: seen cal_py
<Maaz> dlPhreak: cal_py was last seen 4 days, 5 minutes and 31 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-07 23:57:59 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-10 06:36:12 PST
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so naughty
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> all good there?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> yeah, just busy
<Kilos> good
 * anton_may likes the new libreoffice5.1
<MaNI> what are the main new attractions?
<anton_may> i'm still going through it, but calc has more feature's. You going have to dl and see
<anton_may> draw is ad
<anton_may> draw looks alot like ppt
<anton_may> http://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-5-1-officially-released-with-redesigned-user-interface-new-features-500187.shtml
<inetpro> sanibonani 
<Kilos> sapile
<Kilos> haha zipper , you a jellietot too
<inetpro> sorry Oom Kilos, kyk hoe ons al weer verloor hierso 
<Kilos> wat verloor
<Kilos> oh ja
<Kilos> skoon vergeet van dit
<Kilos> ons kan wen lyk my
<inetpro> yep, nou raak dinge interessant 
<Private_User> what up people
<Private_User> TGIF
<Private_User> hi Kilos, long time no chat
<Private_User> hows it going
<Kilos> well ty and you
<Private_User> all good
<Kilos> nou ja
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Private_User> good night Kilos 
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-13
<Kilos> morning everyone
<superfly> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> Just finished breakfast. Drinking our coffee and then off to the shops. 
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> and go safe
<inetpro> good evening everyone 
<inetpro> oops... I mean morning 
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> internet been slow last few days
<inetpro> why? 
<Kilos> good question
<Kilos> i havent even tried to find out
<Kilos> had some busy days and head not happy today
<superfly> Kilos: tell your head to be happy, or else! 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> maybe i should install ubuntu alongside kde so i can keep in touch
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom?
<inetpro> superfly: glad to see you survived the shopping spree
<Kilos> hoekom wat inetpro 
<inetpro> hoekom ubuntu langs kde installeer?
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> we dan kan ek sien as ek iemand moet help
<Kilos> weet jy dat ek nou net kde hier op lappie het
<Kilos> ek kannie als in cli doen soos julle nie
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> arme iqbal het ek nog nie eers aan die gang gekry nie
<inetpro> Kilos: remember, you have neither the power nor responsibility to fix it all
<Kilos> that doesnt mean i must stop trying
<Kilos> if i could get it here i would fix it
<inetpro> very kind of you oom Kilos
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> dont like to see peeps battling with ubuntu
<Kilos> inetpro look how slow the web is
<Kilos> Get: 1 http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main firefox amd64 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 [42,0 MB]
<Kilos> Fetched 42,0 MB in 2min 50s (247 kB/s) 
<Kilos> thats sucks
<Kilos> maybe i gotta start revving telkom again
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed where are you now? hope all well there
<inetpro> Kilos: how big is the web?
<inetpro> you can't say the web is slow
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> my connection to the internet is slow nitpicker
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> fact is, it could be anywhere between you and neology
<inetpro> but I guess the bottleneck is most likely right there by you
<Kilos> ya telkom using mtn tower
<inetpro> which would mean you'd experience a slowness for everything else
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> water runs out of taps at same speed
<inetpro> slowness is a very relative term
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well its slow relative to what i expect
<Kilos> last time i complained i was download up to 8MB/s
<Kilos> 1200mb/s
<Kilos> now its crawling
<Kilos> at least when you get through to the data guys at telkom they are quite clued up
<Kilos> or used to be last time i complained
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> is there a command i can use to see if this lappy is using ddr3 ran or ddr2
<Kilos> ram
<Kilos> ive tried lspci and lshw
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo dmidecode -t memory
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 4g ddr3 and its kinda slow
<Kilos> maybe its not using swap properly
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, for saving a snapshot of your connectivity do the following
<inetpro> mkdir ~/speed
<inetpro> and then from time to time just run the following command:
<inetpro> mtr -nr -s0 8.8.8.8 | tee ~/speed/`date '+%Y%m%d%H%M'`.txt
<Kilos> eeek
<inetpro> what?
<Kilos> thats a long ugly command
<inetpro> just do it and see
<inetpro> it's useful
<Kilos> but efficient im sure
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmgquag
<Kilos> some serious packet loss
<inetpro> did you see how it saved a file in the speed folder?
<Kilos> we did this some years back inetpro 
<inetpro> did we do it the same way?
<Kilos> without the saving
<Kilos> bu
<Kilos> t
<inetpro> ah...
<Kilos> then we did something to improve it
<Kilos> can you remember what
 * inetpro can't remember
<Kilos> aw thats lovely
<inetpro> but if you remember this and do it regularly, you can refer to historic data and start comparing
<Kilos> ty for that
<Kilos> i go save the command in speed folder too
<inetpro> those packet losses will hurt you indeed
<inetpro> should be 0%
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> we did something to improve things 
<Kilos> maybe saw where weak links were and bypassed them?
<inetpro> uh...
<inetpro> my avg speed to 8.8.8.8 is 40.3
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> where you see that
<inetpro> yours is 395.4
<inetpro> Avg column
<Kilos> oh you just using the last one?
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> you should phone Telkom for sure
<Kilos> is yours better
<inetpro> your problem only starts at hop 5
 * inetpro has no problem with speed
<inetpro> but I use LTE
<Kilos> is your average better
<Kilos> smaller number is better?
<inetpro> my avg speed to 8.8.8.8 is 40.3
<inetpro> obvious
<Kilos> what is the 40.3
<inetpro> those are milliseconds
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> gotcha
<inetpro> also called latency IIRC
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> bad when playing minetest
<inetpro> but it's not a perfect science
<Kilos> oh i tell you now
<inetpro> many routers are typically programmed to give lower priority to ICMP packets so they aren't "wasting" processing power over "real" traffic
<inetpro> so you can even see packet losses on a perfect connection
<Kilos> see pm
<Kilos> ill call the data guys when i remember
<Kilos> atm im doing little that needs speed
<Kilos> looks like weed back in the states
<Kilos> oh inetpro you cheated with ibid
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> that isnt a proper install like with a .deb
<inetpro> obvious
<Kilos> its rrunning in a 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> virtual environment
<Kilos> so ill keep hunting for a python oke to upgrade ibid
<Kilos> met a new one yesterday from the congo
<Kilos> will test his python skills
<Kilos> oh inetpro 
<Kilos> somewhere in mail links or a link in a sight i saw a package that can install any ubuntu package from any release to any other release
<Kilos> but i cant find it again
<Kilos> and dont remember the name
<Kilos> would be great to install 14.04 network manage and dependencies into 12.04
<Kilos> when you are bored you can search for it
<Kilos> ive googled me sick
<Kilos> might even have been someones tweet
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-14
<Kilos> morning everybody
<Kilos> telkom speed shows slack last few days but improved last night
<Kilos> http://testmy.net/hoststats/telkom_internet
<Kilos> Maaz seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 27 days, 6 hours and 9 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-18 02:25:19 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-01-24 03:05:36 PST
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> eeeek speedtest getting slower and slower
<Kilos> evening superfly thatgraemeguy and others
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-06
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<pavlushka> Morning Every One & Kilos 
<pavlushka> hey thatgraemeguy
 * pavlushka ahoys ZA
<superfly> Hi thatgraemeguy, pavlushka 
<superfly> Hmm, bed time for me
<Kilos> morning superfly pavlushka and everyone else
<paddatrapper> morning everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> how are you doing oom Kilos?
<Kilos> ill lurk, im ok atm ty waiting for prof to decide what next
<superfly> Morning Kilos, paddatrapper. Good night everyone 
<paddatrapper> night superfly 
<pavlushka> Night superfly 
<pavlushka> Great to hear from you Kilos :)
<Kilos> great to have connection again
<Kilos> 2 weeks offline sucked
<paddatrapper> I'm sure it did. I struggle with two days off!
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oh and welcome back oom Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: you posting from in hospital still or from home?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: ping
<pavlushka> Morning inetpro :)
<Kilos> in hospital inetpro 
<Kilos> hopefully get some concrete decision from them today
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<theblazehen> hi all
<Langjan> Hello Kilos what a pleasure to see you here!
<Kilos> ty Langjan 
<Kilos> bigger pleasure to see my za page again
<Kilos> dont let anyone tell you things are good here
<Kilos> they never get to do much
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<Langjan> Are you still in hospital?
<Langjan> And how are things with you?
<chesedo> hi all and welcome back oom Kilos
<Langjan> Hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi chesedo ty
<Kilos> yip Langjan im here and will be for a while yet
<Kilos> spent first three days in a lazyboy
<Kilos> had a milder attack this avy but it still hurt like hell, now im ok again
<Kilos> they gonna decide fryday if they must do bypass or whatever
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> fryday
<Kilos> friday
<Kilos> even my fingers short term memory is affected now
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, sorry we went for a swim
<Langjan> Have they transplanted your memory to your fingers? 
<Langjan> Lmga!
<Langjan> How are you feeling? 
<Langjan> Thinking about you a lot - hope things work out well, keep us posted. 
<nsnzero> evening
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Langjan hope, you keeping well 
<Langjan> Yes, very well thanks nsnzero. And yourself? 
<nsnzero> had a tiring day ...
<Langjan> Ai, sorry to hear. What's the problem?
<nsnzero> just busy at work , gets like this some days , cant help it
<Kilos> grrrrr
<nsnzero> hey kilos - how are you ?
<Kilos> stuffin doctor that has tried to discharge me twice in last 2 weeks comes now and says im being discharged tomorrow
<Langjan> You're scaring me Kilos - growling at me? 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Eish!
<Langjan> And you had an attackk today?...
<Kilos> i feel like killing someone
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> It's scary what happens in hospitals these days
<Kilos> unbelievable
<Kilos> i need to find ceo email addy and everyone else with some authority here
<Langjan> Ask to speak to the Superintendent
<Kilos> no one wants to give me any info now, they say do it tomorrow because the stress will bring on another attack
<Kilos> grrrrr
<Langjan> SA Patients' rights charter: you are entitled to a second opinion: https://www.westerncape.gov.za/general-publication/heres-what-you-need-know-about-patients%E2%80%99-rights-charter
<Langjan> Hello smile, still out chasing the girls? 
<Langjan> Kilos, jy moet lekker slaap en pas jou lappie op. Sit hom onder jou kussing...
<Kilos> Maaz tell langjan i been hunting for matrons office and superintendants office so i can start making waves in the morning
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-07
<nsnzero> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper - time to learn awk and sed
<paddatrapper> Enjoy, I usually try avoid them!
<nsnzero> seems like a useful application to learn - my linux toolkit grows each day
<MaN1> they are both incredibly useful, though a large part of learning sed is just learning regex - and regex is useful everywhere not just linux :)
<nsnzero> hi MaNI - regex or REgular Expressions - is quite a useful as most programming languages support them - although the syntax is abot obscure 
<nsnzero> sorry MaNI i repeated what you said MaNI +1
<paddatrapper> buffer 12
<nsnzero> if anyone is interested  http://vc.airvectors.net/tsawk_1.html#m1
<nsnzero> some sed 1 liners - > http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<nlsthzn> o/ all, uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn MaNI inetpro paddatrapper and everyone else
<nlsthzn> all good uncle Kilos ?
<paddatrapper> mornign Kilos 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos - hope you feeing much better
<nsnzero> i need to monitor a file over samba to see if it was changed date time size etc. Anybody got any ideas - btw inotify-tool doesn't work over smb (samba)
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: cron job every few minutes?
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: i can use smbclient to connect to the share then use ls but how do i run a script when the prompt is smb : \> 
<nsnzero> more research is required 
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: mount smb and then ls -lh?
<andrewlsd> I'm guessing the smb host is not linux. otherwise, run inotify on that host instead.
<Kilos> discharged now to wait half a day for meds and return date
<Kilos> they say come back with the video from the op in aus
<Kilos> what efficiency
<andrewlsd> Kilos: :-( that's terrible.
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: cant run ls with any args - its a windows host 
<nsnzero> sorry Kilos 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , heart again? :(
<andrewlsd> nsnzero, then can you mount the share? and use ls/find on the mountpoint?
<Kilos> yip nlsthzn but instead of fixing it the fools wasted over 2 weeks and did nothoing
<Kilos> nothing
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> they have all the equipment to do angiograms but rather want the one from australia
<Kilos> and thats 250 uad
<Kilos> aud
<Kilos> whatever aus is called
<nlsthzn> would have thought doing a new one now would make more sense
<nlsthzn> then again 
<nlsthzn> i am no Dr.
<Kilos> i dont think they want to do stents so not angio then look at last one and do bypass
<jerit> Kilos! Welcome back :)
<Kilos> ty jerit 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> Kilos: how are you doing? :p
<nsnzero> evening guys
<nlsthzn> alo
<nsnzero> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you/
<nlsthzn> ?
<nsnzero> all good and you ?
<nlsthzn> same same :)
<nsnzero> reading up on how to mount a samba share locally... everything has a easy solution in nix but finding that solution always involves a little googling
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> good night Kilo 
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-08
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<Kilos> hi inetpro and everyone else, im busy trying to sort things here
<Kilos> these peeps seem to think if you arent lying in bed groaning with pain there is nothing wrong with you
<nsnzero> morning Kilos and everyone else 
<paddatrapper> Morning inetpro, Kilos, nsnzero
<inetpro> sorry oom
 * inetpro wishing he had a solution for him
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: i found a solution to monitoring a samba shared folder 
<nsnzero> first create a mount point in either /mnt or home ie. sudo /mnt/SHARED
<nsnzero> then mount the samba shared folder using :-
<nsnzero> sudo mount -t cifs //ipaddress/shared-folder /mnt/SHARED -o username=yourusername,workgroup=whatworkgroupthefolderisin
<nsnzero> then cd to the mount point ie. cd /mnt/SHARED
<nsnzero> then run watch -n 5 -d ls-lh
<nsnzero> this will list the directory and highlight changes every 5 seconds
<superfly> Night all 
<theblazehen> Hi all
<inetpro> hi superfly and good night superfly
<theblazehen> nsnzero Can do a `while :; find -mmin -1 & sleep 60; done`
<nsnzero> theblazehen: i will try that too 
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: Great! I'll keep that in mind, because I'll probably need to implement something similar in the not too distant futuer
<paddatrapper> s/futuer/future
<inetpro> nsnzero: watch ftw
 * inetpro likes the following command when having to see what is being modified
<inetpro> watch -n 5 'find . -mmin -1 -type f -print0 | xargs -0 ls -lt --full-time'
 * chesedo is now shocked to see how often firefox makes changes to its files each minute
<nsnzero> qupzilla is no better 
<Kilos> wbb from home guys. discharge with the idea of being called in if there a change to the 2 to 3 year waiting list
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good luck Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> keep well guys . see you later
<superfly> good morning everyone
<nsnzero> evening guys
<Kilos> evening all. lekker to be home again and eat proper food
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> just rather tired but had to come say all ok so far
<Kilos> hope you all had a good day
<chesedo> yes, ty oom Kilos
 * Kilos waves to superfly
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<chesedo> hi superfly
<Kilos> oh i spose to everyone as well
<superfly> hi Kilos, chesedo, nsnzero
<Kilos> ive missed so much, even missed that my members membership had expired , luckily elacheche renewed for me
<nsnzero> hi superfly chesedo 
<nsnzero> its not the same without you Kilos 
<Kilos> superfly hows job hunting going
<superfly> Kilos: slow
<Kilos> sorry man ill try be here a bit more now again
<Kilos> the hospital peeps saythe same thing hehe
<Kilos> aw good luck superfly 
<nsnzero> Kilos: you just take your time and recuperate properly 
<Kilos> this is rwecuperating
<nsnzero> lol - never a dull moment when you are around Kilos 
<inetpro> good night everybody 
<Kilos> ai! what a schlep trying to get wifi working
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-09
<superfly> morning Ubuntu-ZA
<kulelu88> morning superfly 
<superfly> aloha kulelu88
<kulelu88> howzit? hows the wife and kids? superfly 
<superfly> We
<superfly> *We're all doing fine
<kulelu88> good to hear
<superfly> was given an oldish laptop yesterday, loaded Debian unstable on it and it's looking good.
<kulelu88> that's awesome too. you should be able to attend more conferences now. defcon, etc.
<superfly> Apparently used to run Windows 7.
<superfly> Yeah, I can actually get 50% off attending SCaLE, but I can't go
<superfly> an it's not far from here, about 4 or 5 hours drive, I think? maybe a little more
<kulelu88> scaleconf?
<superfly> not Southern California Linux Expo - biggest Linux show in the world (or at least the USA)
<superfly> *no
<superfly> eish, not used to this keyboard yet
<kulelu88> sounds interesting. I am learning Nim these days :P
<superfly> I saw so
<superfly> I'm just getting used to Neovim at the moment
<kulelu88> Nim is quite nice. want to see the code? :P
<superfly> kulelu88: sorry, family stuff here. sure thing
<kulelu88> no worries superfly . family first
<kulelu88> https://www.zerobin.net/?dd54ebb1bc97fe96#hFk2vp8doXz6ffHmW3J5Fe8twhjUrPgpi4UUlakjgfw=
<superfly> Similar to Python
<superfly> What's so attractive about it?
<superfly> (other than being a bit more verbose)
<kulelu88> superfly: it compiles to C (so is on the systems level)
<superfly> kulelu88: ah
<superfly> kulelu88: you can do something similar with Cython
<kulelu88> I looked into it, but Nim is quite interesting and I kind of enjoy/understand it now. It took learning a bit of Go to understand variable assigning
<kulelu88> assigning/defining/s
<kulelu88> was nice catching up superfly . i'm off. take care 
<superfly> kulelu88: same here, take care
<nsnzero> morning all
<superfly> Hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<chesedo> morning all
<theblazehen> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<andrewlsd> morning
<theblazehen> hey thatgraemeguy, andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> hey theblazehen thatgraemeguy superfly chesedo nsnzero 
<andrewlsd> somewhat surprised to see superfly online now. Late at night?
<andrewlsd> /online/"still online"/
<superfly> Yes. It's been an eventful day 
<superfly> Still unpacking mentally 
<superfly> It's after midnight now 
<theblazehen> Is it just me who always wants to make simple `s/thing/ some thing/` shorter when on irc?... s/\(online\)/"still \1"/
<superfly> Hehe
<andrewlsd> +1 theblazehen
<andrewlsd> theblazehen:  nice:  's/\(online\)/"still \1"/'
<andrewlsd> this too: 's/\(online\)/still\ \1/'
<theblazehen> Right
<theblazehen> I should really learn perl sometime
<andrewlsd> ^ that's what he sed
<theblazehen> lol
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: have you seen 'nim'
<andrewlsd> kulelu88 was talking about it earlier this morning (06:30-ish)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd heard of it, spent maybe 10 min with it before. Not too familiar with it
<andrewlsd> our house just about got set on fire this morning.   I smelled that weird burning electronics smell hen I got up from my chair to make coffee. it was the massage chair in the lounge the controller's plastic was already melting. and the power supply was about to melt
<andrewlsd> I put the controller and PSU into the freezer.
<theblazehen> Wow
<andrewlsd> But the house still stinks.
<theblazehen> You still planning on using it then....? I'd throw that out probably...
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> andrewlsd water would also work
<theblazehen> Although I suppose capacitators would still hold charge
<andrewlsd> yeah. the chair can stay (it's a lazy-boy type thing), but it will not be attached to any electrical supply
<theblazehen> andrewlsd yeah, referring to just the psu + controller
<andrewlsd> yip. binning those
<andrewlsd> after I cut them open to look at the pretty fused components.
<andrewlsd> https://vgy.me/toiYPu  <-- the controller.
<andrewlsd> Guy at my office just suggested that the Chair must have been made by Ford, and the Controller by Samsung <- Brilliant
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: then it's a wonder your house didn't go up in flames! 
 * Kilos waves
<nsnzero> hi kilos
<theblazehen> hey Kilos , nsnzero
<theblazehen> nsnzero you got your zsh configuration sorted? How's it looking at the moment?
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen - got all the features i need and some extras 
<theblazehen> nsnzero nice
<nsnzero> i have zsh completion , man page help , full history search , selective history search , syntax highlighting , history count/time and a customized motd
<chesedo> does anyone have experience with fish shell
<nsnzero> hi chesedo - i have a little experience but moved on the ZSH
<chesedo>  nsnzero: how do they compare for you?
<nsnzero> fish is good has the neccesary feature like completion , syntax highlighting . man page help , etc , but fish is not fully compatible with bash 
<nsnzero> fish also has a web page type configuration utility - which is extremely easy to use - zsh is abit harder so use oh-my-zsh to set it up properly
<nsnzero> zsh has most/all of fish's features and many custom plugins , lots of themes  and is bash compatible 
<theblazehen> nsnzero has the incompatible with *sh problem, https://github.com/elves/elvish is really promising imo. http://xon.sh/ is interesting too
<nsnzero> its lovely theblazehen - i will keep an eye on it 
<theblazehen> nsnzero yeah. There is deer for zsh which has a limited bit of ranger functions, but it doesn't have the location history, or the bang history thing
<theblazehen> I hate to admit it but emacs (spacemacs) is really starting to grow on me...
<theblazehen> Even has an ipython notebook mode, repl client, sql-mode which is great for trying queries, TRAMP for file editing over ssh, a ranger like file manager, and really good vim emulation (evil-mode)
<theblazehen> Don't always need to open a shell and ssh + vim now
<theblazehen> Yes, http://www.clickypix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/arguing-with-an-engineer.jpg
<Kilos> hi nsnzero theblazehen 
<Kilos> sorry i fell asleep hehe
<nsnzero> theblazehen: sorry i had to go wire my jaw shut after i read up on spacemacs
<nsnzero> bbl -home time now 
<magespawn> hi all
<andrewlsd> hi magespawn
<inetpro> uh-oh!
<superfly> Aloha
<nsnzero> hi all
<smile> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hey smile - how you keeping ?
<smile> good, but have to eat first, talk to you later
<nsnzero> no problem - i will trying to write a script to backup file with the date and time appended to it
<paddatrapper> superfly: so you just not sleeping at all today? 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn superfly paddatrapper andrewlsd et al
<Langjan> Hello Kilos, good to see you here. What's the latest from Steve Biko? 
<nsnzero> script done - what did i miss ?
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> that place sucks
<nsnzero> hey kilos - was that the hospital you was in ?
<Kilos> im home but go back for meds on the 6th and they want they video from the ausie dog that did the stent
<Langjan> Hello my friend, have you been discharged?
<Kilos> yes man read
<Kilos> then after i give them the video so they can see the pictures of what was done then i will go on the 2 to 3 year waiting list
<Kilos> idiots
<Langjan> Sorry, I had asked the q a second before the post was displayed
<Kilos> i forgive you
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> How are you feeling?
<Kilos> now i must find natural ways to remove artery plaque then i dont need hosdpital
<Langjan> Obviously irritated ...
<Kilos> feeling with hands still
<Kilos> chest still eina but not unbearable
<paddatrapper> Hi oom Kilos
<Langjan> Heavy dosages of vit C - google it
<Kilos> thats my prob, ive learned to ignore most pain so docs see me walk around then say there is nothing wrong
<Kilos> they only seem to treat peeps that lie in bed crying all day
<nsnzero> Kilos: red wine helps with the pain and cleaning of the arteries 
<Kilos> they read the report from monash health but still want to see the video
<Langjan> And who qualify via sufficient pigment, no doubt. Surely they have been trained to diagnose 
<Kilos> oh yes colour is important
<Kilos> food is bad
<Kilos> and min
<Kilos> toilets not clean all the time but i sorted my ward , we caught those that messed and didnt clean their mess and threatened to throw them off the roof
<Kilos> then toilets stayed spotless
<Kilos> haha made some friends there as well
<Langjan> http://thenutritionalhealingcenter.com/this-vitamin-can-heal-arteries-but-theres-a-catch/
<Kilos>  ty Langjan 
<Langjan> The only commercial vit C that works same as in food is Food State: http://www.foodstate.co.za/articles/vitamin-month-foodstate-vitamin-c-complex
<Langjan> Paprika is a good natural source
<Langjan> Well done re the toilets, lmga!
<Langjan> Thats the only language they understand
<Langjan> Re the red wine, its the anti-oxidants in the seed (pip) and the skin of the red grape that does the trick
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im sure those sisters were happy to see me leave
<paddatrapper> State of the nation address is a farce already!
<Kilos> i dont drink man
<Kilos> and wine is yucky
<Kilos> yeah paddatrapper 
<Kilos> just words
<smile> Kilos: love is a gamble :p
<nsnzero> Kilos: half the medication if not more contains alcohol in 1 form or the other 
<Kilos> yeah i know nsnzero i just dont like the taste of wine unless its very sweet
<Kilos> haha smile 
<nsnzero> Kilos: its the bitter ones that help though
<nsnzero> fyi grapeseeds and apple seed actually contain trace amounts of arsenic 
<smile> don't you agree, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> bitter sucks
<Kilos> thats like burned toast
<smile> too much love will kill you, and you won't understand why
<smile> too much love will kill you in the end
<Kilos> 'love is lekker smile , its keeping it thats the trick
<smile> true :D
<nsnzero> lol. kilos its not meant to be enjoyed ....think of it as medication
<smile> (no alternative facts here :P)
<superfly> Hi Kilos, smile, nsnzero and paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<Langjan> Hi superfly 
<nsnzero> superfly: hi
<superfly> Hi Langjan 
<Kilos> my fly how are you
<smile> hallo supervlieg :p
<superfly> Kilos: I'm OK. It's a slightly cool winter's day here today. Only 21
<nsnzero> Langjan: is it you thats having trouble with file sharing ?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> havva good day superfly 
<Langjan> night Kilos jy moet lekker rus
<Kilos> night oom Langjan and oom inetpro 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Thanks oom!
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Langjan> Things going well in good ole USA with Donny in charge superfly? 
<superfly> Langjan: yes, fine. The news is so biased most people outside of the USA only hear one side of the story (especially since the media is anti-Trump and pro-Obama)
<superfly> I'm no Trump fan, but I can also see through their lies
<Langjan> Indeed, crazy how the media can manipulate opinions
<Langjan> I like people who call a spade a spade,  no excuses 
<superfly> Me too.
<Langjan> Well I believe time will tell, give the man a fair chance - the media reporting is already unfair
<superfly> That is my position too.
<Langjan> Whereabouts are you in the usa, e,w,s,n?
<superfly> South West. Arizona, next to California and just above Mexico.
<Langjan> Ok, warmer area with mild winters?
<Langjan> And near the proposed wall? 
<superfly> Yes, today is in the low 20s
<Langjan> And the nights? 
<superfly> it's about 3-4 hours drive to the border. And there's already a wall in some parts.
<superfly> Nights can get cold. It's like the Karoo here.
<Langjan> And tunnels below...?
<Langjan> wall
<superfly> Yep, tunnels below, mostly for drug smuggling.
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> lol
<Langjan> Interesting how arid parts get cold at night
<superfly> The truth is that border control doesn't care much for the illegal immigrants who come here to work. They usually want to avoid getting in trouble. It's the smugglers that border control is most worried about.
<Langjan> and they dont care too much about the wall, they just go underground - literally
<Langjan> Thanks for the chat, keep in touch. I'm going to start winding up the day/evening (still early your way)
<Langjan> Good night guys
<smile> bye :p
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-10
<Langjan> G'morn Kilos thks for the message, did you sleep well?
<Langjan> And the fly is still at it; almost bedtime superfly!
<superfly> Langjan: yeah, just getting things settled, about to head to bed
<Langjan> superfly, hope you sleep well
<superfly> Thanks!
<Kilos> hi Langjan superfly 
<Kilos> im fine ty Langjan let fly just see my chown command and suggest a better way
<Kilos> imo if that storage drive is there permanently you can chown it safely
<Kilos> oh fly gone already
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Hi Kilos I did not want to involve you while you're recovering
<Langjan> Hes still on my screen...the fly
<Kilos> ty sir but you can ask here as well when im not here
<Kilos> i use that chown command for all sticks and storage things that hassle with permissions
<Kilos> i have lappy in room near bed now so am away on an off when i go for walks or to eat etc
<Kilos> and the onboard sound is bust so i dont hear you guys. ill add speakers here today. i have lappy on pc stand in front of desktop pc so kinda a messy business
<Langjan> Yes take regular breaks. So I do sudo chown jan:jan /dev/sdb1? And sda1? And on Juanita's machine?  
<Kilos> i even tried plugging the desktops speaker plug in and out a few times last night but forgot i should have just put it in lappy
<Kilos> hehe what an idiot
<Kilos> you need to make sure the path is correct
<Langjan> Lmga! No idiot though
<Kilos> 'dont chown the wrong drive or partition
<Kilos> that -R switch makes you the boss
<Langjan> -R switch?
<Kilos> dont you read old man
<Kilos> sudo chown -R jan:jan /dev/sda1
<Kilos> or media/jan/storage etc whatever you named it
<Kilos> try first without the -R
<Kilos> type in terminal man chown 
<Kilos> maybe you can understand it all
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> haha stupid yes man
<Kilos> first night here i couldnt get eth to work , even restarted router twice
<Kilos> i was using the wrong cable
<Langjan> Lmga! Yeah stupid old man here too, that chown stuff is way beyond the grey hair
<Langjan> sdb1 name is Stoorplek
<smile>  
<smile> way too early! 
<smile> Im going to work like every day but old peeps should sleep :-P 
<Kilos> right
<smile> hehe :-) 
<smile> Just joking :-) 
<Kilos> sudo chown jan:jan /media/jan/stoorplek
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi
<Langjan> Hi smile 
<smile> are you two together? 
<Kilos> and if that doesnt work add the -R
<Kilos> together where? smile
<Langjan> Ok
<smile> like in the neighbourhood
<Langjan> smile, we dont sleep together
<Kilos> just check the path Langjan might be /dev/sda1 or the media one
<smile> :-P 
<Kilos> no he is 100 ks from me
<smile> that's nothing :-) 
<Kilos> ya on the internet
<Kilos> but by foot its very far
<Langjan> It's /dev/sdb1 Mounted at /media/storage
<Kilos> so
<Langjan> Not if you want to sleep together, then Oz is near
<smile> :-P 
<smile> right 
<smile> I am going to work
<smile> bye
<Kilos> go well lad
<Langjan> enjoy your day smile 
<smile> thanks 
<Kilos> try the /media/ jan/ storage i think
<Langjan> So its sudo chown jan:jan /media/jan/stoorplek
<Kilos> try that yes
<Kilos> you can say in mail what you trying , clever peeps normally know better safer ways
<Langjan> No such file in directory
<Langjan> Ok
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> open it in your file manager thing
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> see the correct path
<Kilos> path shows at the top , you can tick each step backwards right to root and home etc
<Kilos> told you before i use a big hammer
<Langjan> storage-/media/storage
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i had to get pro to help get correct path
<Kilos> hi pavlushka inetpro 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos inetpro 
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, inetpro, pavlushka, almal
<pavlushka> Morning paddatrapper 
<inetpro> oh hi everyone
<inetpro> sorry oom Kilos, I was just too tired to come online last night
<andrewlsd> morning all
 * andrewlsd lurks
<inetpro> andrewlsd: stop lurking and go do some work 
<paddatrapper> morning andrewlsd 
<Kilos> helloooo paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<Kilos> and andrewlsd a well also too
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> np inetpro as long as you ok
<inetpro> you herding sheep again?
<Kilos> nope by ian
<Kilos> i have time to play a war game on fb even
<Kilos> wanted to delete fb but its a lekker game
<Kilos> and many emails to read
<Kilos> half way through the 400 that came in my 2 week rest
<pavlushka> morning andrewlsd 
<pavlushka> lol @ Kilos , lekker game
<andrewlsd> lol
<andrewlsd> ty inetpro
<andrewlsd> morning pavlushka
<andrewlsd> Kilos: always good to see you online. 
<pavlushka> Kilos: take some rest more , that way more mails will come :p
<inetpro> andrewlsd: it's Friday after all, time to dig deep and get everything fixed before the weekend :-)
<andrewlsd> everything is fixed. No I hope no one manages to break stuff before the weekend. 
<andrewlsd> /No/Now/
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> it seems like the http://za.archive.ubuntu.com mirror is off again... or still...
<andrewlsd> :-(
<andrewlsd> Hey chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> chesedo switch to neology
<chesedo> yip did so Kilos
<chesedo> ty
<Kilos> symmetria is getting slack
<MaNI> anyone here ever buy one of these? getchip.com
<Kilos> what is it for MaNI 
<MaNI> it's similar idea to raspberry pi
<Kilos> ah
<MaNI> except cheaper and including onboard storage, but also various other slightly different specs
<Langjan> Gotta go Kilos chat again later. Take it easy my friend
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> MaNI: I was given one at Debconf
<superfly> MaNI: comes with Debian pre-installed
<MaNI> cool, what you think of it?
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-11
<superfly> MaNI: I haven't been able to get much proper use out of it. I booted it up a few times and logged in via USB terminal, and it looked pretty cool to me
<Kilos> my fly
<Kilos> cremora
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> morning superfly Kilos  magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn chesedo 
<magespawn>  brb reboot
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> skype forgets password then you gotta go ms account to reset , i reset both to same password but neither accepts it
<Kilos> ggrrrrr
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> warm vandag
<Kilos> lekker man
<Kilos> ek loop elke nou en dan hek toe
<Kilos> net om my maag af te werk natuurlik
<Kilos> ek begin lyk soos n bier drinker
<nsnzero> evening guys
<smile> nsnzero: good evening :)
<smile> Let's get excited! :D
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<smile> nsnzero: hi :) 
<smile> I finished porting Translate Now to web-ext.. do I dare to publish it to https://addons.mozilla.org ? :)
<nsnzero> have you tested it ? if yes then why not 
<smile> yes, sure, I've tested it many times
<smile> I'm not sure, it might break like it always does :D
<smile> Two days ago I was also "finished" but then I found a annoying bug
<smile> which I managed to reproduce only today
<smile> so I now have a solution
<smile>  / workaround
<nsnzero> dont be hard on yourself - no software is 100% bug free 
<smile> I have around 6000 users! :o 
<smile> for Translate Now alone :)
<nsnzero> why dont you release it as a beta - for them to test 
<smile> I can't :p Then I'll need a separate channel on which users need to join explicitly, and I can't upgrade them to release builds unless I release every build twice
<smile> once on release channel and once on beta channel
<nsnzero> i see your problem - i am not familiar with Mozilla Addons Policies 
<smile> yaay, fixed a packaging bug and a default preference set wrong
<smile> now I feel pretty confident :)
<nsnzero> 2 two thumbs up from me 
<nsnzero> mozilla has an irc channel for devs #extdev
<smile> I tried to mimic the old preferences user interface, closely integrating with the Mozilla Firefox branding, I hope its good enough
<smile> hmm, another packaging bug, it includes images I don't need :p
<smile> but they need to be in the repo for documentation purposes :p
<smile> nsnzero: no #extdev on freenode :)
<nsnzero> got it from here https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-ons
<nsnzero> all the best smile - hopefully i will see your addon in the firefox repo soon
<magespawn> good evening
<smile> nsnzero: yeah! :D
<magespawn> good night 
<superfly> hi chesedo
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-12
 * Kilos waves to the crowd
<Kilos> memory jog needed please
<Kilos> sudo adduser newname -admin is that right 
<Kilos> or --admin
<Kilos> or  must i follow the ways they show on googled links like https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-and-delete-users-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps
<Kilos> did it via settings users
<paddatrapper> Kilos: sudo useradd -G sudo -s /bin/bash newname
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<inetpro> Kilos: The Complete Guide to “useradd” Command in Linux – 15 Practical Examples http://www.tecmint.com/add-users-in-linux/
<Kilos> ai! now you wanna make me read inetpro 
<Kilos> i will
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> how are you sir?
<inetpro> hot and yourself?
<Kilos> lekker got fan blowing on me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> actuaaly a bit too cool for total comfort
<Langjan> Hi all
<Langjan> You ok Kilos ?
<Langjan> Hi nsnzero 
<Langjan> nsnzero,  thanks for asking the other day, yes it was me trying to get second drive connected to network 
<Langjan> sorry did not see you on the chat since
<nsnzero> hi Langjan - no problem - i frequently get disconnected - mobile networks ???
<Langjan> Eish! And I get upset when my adsl gets disconnected once in a blue moon!
<nsnzero> lol - its very irritating when chatting - it sometimes update after the 5th or 6th reply as been sent ... leaving me in the dark 
<Langjan> Yes I know what you mean, have been connected on mobile a few times (too many) 
<nsnzero> are you still having trouble with samba / network ?
<Langjan> Well I have network connected but only the files and folders, my actual mission is to be able to set Timeshift to backup snapshots to my additional hard drive - this is still eluding me 
<Langjan> That is backups from my other machine, connected via router and ethernet
<nsnzero> you can mount a samba shared drive as an actual device on your computer - remote drive 
<nsnzero> i know how to do that on a local network 
<Langjan> My computer mounts it automatically, n problem, but the second cmputer is the issue
<Langjan> Computers network via smb
<nsnzero> what happens in the second computer ?
<Langjan> It does not see the backup drive in my machine
<nsnzero> ok quick checklist - did you enable file sharing via nemo ? right click on device enable file sharing ...
<Langjan> I have done that, it does not seem to "take" - next time settings are lost 
<Langjan> Oh and I'm no longer on Nemo, am using Nautilus
<nsnzero> i had that problem once - its was because i wasnt the actual user / root for the 2nd HDD
<smile> Langjan: why did you make the switch? :)
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<smile> hi nsnzero we never really talk, but just say hi :p is that intentional?
<nsnzero> i just dont like not greeting someone 
<Langjan> Hi smile, what switch? From Nemo? It was suggested to me that Nautilus has more features and I do prefer it to Nemo - if it works, which it seems to be doing now 
<smile> Langjan: yes :) that's what I wanted to hear
<smile> nsnzero: okay :)
<nsnzero> smile: how did it go with the Mozilla addon ?
<Kilos> yeah im ok ty Langjan just busy making supper
<Langjan> I had to delete some cinnamon files that apparently get installed for some reason and then mess up
<Langjan> Good Kilos 
<nsnzero> Kilos: good evening 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero Langjan 
<Langjan> Hii again Kilos 
<Kilos> 16.04 has given you hassles hey
<smile> nsnzero: well, actually I found a lot more bugs :p I fixed what I could, but now the translation will be limited to 150 characters because of a bug in Firefox itself
<Kilos> my kde works lekker
<smile> I hope they'll resolve it, otherwise I'll have to find a workaround
<smile> the Mozilla peeps are very friendly :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> you always breaking stuff smile 
<nsnzero> i hope they expedite the matter smile 
<smile> Kilos: no, Mozilla peeps always breaking stuff! :D
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I filed two or three bugs in two days time! :o 
<Langjan> Its the young and the aged that seem to break most stuff
<smile> Langjan: the aged break bones, the young break other stuff :p 
<Langjan> Lmga!
<smile> :D
<Langjan> like hearts...?
<smile> yeah ;)
<Langjan> Thats cruel
<Kilos> lol
<smile> nsnzero: yeah, I could implement a workaround if I spend an hour on it, but for now I'll keep it this way
<Kilos> one thing is everyone gets here if they lucky
<Langjan> I used to do it
<Kilos> in hospital many 45 year olds with heart attacks
<smile> maybe after I've used the sidebar API in my addon, when a new release is due, that I'll include a workaround
<Langjan> Those are not broken, they're abused
<smile> Langjan: if love is what unites us, then love equally divides us :p 
<Langjan> smile, true love cannot divide  
<nsnzero> smile: you will probably have to translate a word or three at a time ... 
<smile> Langjan: it divides lovers that were previously together
<nsnzero> Langjan: did you check if you have root permission on the 2nd HDD ?
<smile> nsnzero: yeah, but some users prefer to translate whole texts :p
<Langjan> sorry nsnzero I dont know how, will have to google it
<nsnzero> smile: thats right i was thinking of a buffer but i realized firefox is giving you 150 characters only 
<smile> nsnzero: indeed :)
<smile> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1338898
<Kilos> Langjan did you chown it?
<Langjan> I tried, see my mail Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm... path wrong
<Kilos> give me the path you see
<Kilos> cant be sda and media
<Langjan> I dont see the path, looks like /home/storage/Stoorplek
<Langjan> Disks says Ext4 (version 1.0) — Mounted at /media/storage
<Kilos> nsnzero how do you see the path of a second drive on unity
<Kilos> then its /media/storage/
<Langjan> And /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> so sudo chown jan:jan /media/storage/
<nsnzero> 1 second - i am on kde plasma
<nsnzero> lsblk 
<Kilos> what is the output of that Langjan 
<Langjan> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<Langjan> sda      8:0    0 111.8G  0 disk 
<Langjan> ├─sda1   8:1    0 107.8G  0 part /
<Langjan> ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part 
<Langjan> └─sda5   8:5    0     4G  0 part [SWAP]
<Langjan> sdb      8:16   0   149G  0 disk 
<Langjan> └─sdb1   8:17   0   149G  0 part /media/storage
<Langjan> sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom  
<Langjan> Sorry
<Kilos> np
<nsnzero> sdb is what you are after 
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> right
<Kilos>  /dev/sdb1/storage
<nsnzero> is it connect to the pc you are on Langjan ?
<Kilos> even /dev/sdb1
<Langjan> yes nsnzero 
<nsnzero> Langjan: on the second pc are you logging on as the same user as this pc ?
<Langjan> No 
<Langjan> It's my wife's pc, logs on in her name
<Kilos> where are you trying to connect from Langjan 
<Kilos> your pc or her first drive
<Langjan> I'm trying to connect to my storage drive from her pc for Timeshift snapshots and backups
<nsnzero> ok Langjan - you will need to create an account for her either via ubuntu user control panel or in the smb.conf
<Kilos> sjoe you make life difficult old man
<Langjan> she can connect to my files and folders, does that help?
<Langjan> via smb
<Kilos> your ball nsnzero 
<nsnzero> on the 2nd hdd create a new folder 
<Langjan> ok
<nsnzero> in /home 
<nsnzero> lets call it TIMESHIFT-BACKUPS
<Langjan> You lost me now, second hdd is not in home. OK I already have one like that for my timeshift, so an extra one for her?
<Langjan> Named it Timeshift Jua
<nsnzero> sorry Langjan i am sleeping and not thinking ... 1 second
<Langjan> no prob, nothing urgent we can do it another day
<Kilos> ai! sleeping in front of the pc, like a chicken on a perch
<Langjan> Lmga, Kilos jy moet ook gaan rus
<Kilos> net nou
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> al so laat
<Langjan> Lets call it a day guys and sleep over it  
<Kilos> tomorrow is good
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Langjan> Slaap lekker Kilos 
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> dankie julle ook
<nsnzero> Langjan: sorry -> try again tomorrow
<inetpro> goeienag oom
<nsnzero> night night all 
<Langjan> no problem whatsoever nsnzero 
<Langjan> many thanks, sleep well
<nsnzero> its my pleasure  Langjan 
<Langjan> Thks nsnzero sorry to keep you
<Langjan> bye for now
<nsnzero> no you didnt keep me - in fact i happy i got something to research now 
<Langjan> Oh ok, then I'm happy. Hope you have a good rest
<nsnzero> goodnight and pleasant dreams everyone 
<Langjan> You too nsnzero thks
<Langjan> good night all from the old man also
 * nsnzero  powers off 
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-05
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-06
<chesedo> hi all
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> holy moly, not connecting adds lots of work, 577 emails to catch up with
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> hi fr33will hope you were welcomed here
<Kilos> nlsthzn: hi my friend, sorry , long time no see
<Kilos> oh my 622 mails already
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<Kilos> and hi paddatrapper
<inetpro> ohi oom Kilos
<inetpro> good to see you here
<Kilos> ty, my ubuntu membership even expired
<Kilos> pleia2 fixed it for me
<Kilos> you ok inetpro?
<inetpro> this place is deserted without you
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> you must rev the guys when im away
<inetpro> haha, how much will you pay me to do that?
 * inetpro needs time away from work to do a proper job here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz: tell superfly ty sir, I am ok so far 
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> inetpro: hows your water supply
<inetpro> all good in my area, thanks
<inetpro> you have a problem there?
<Kilos> i ave been catching and using rain water this whole summer
<Kilos> the lime is even coming off the kettle element
<inetpro> that's great, you should teach the Cape Towniens
<Kilos> my H key is broken, and cant see well enough to repair it
<Kilos> sigh
 * inetpro didn't even see the missing H
<paddatrapper> Hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> eish those people, so much rain tere as well
<Kilos> how is paddatrapper?
<Kilos> quite tricky replacing those parts on a laptop
<paddatrapper> Kilos: good. About to get on a plane back to Cape Town from the Netherlands. And you? 
<Kilos> the key refuses to lock into place
<paddatrapper> That is a pain
<Kilos> wow you becoming an um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> jet setter
<Kilos> im ok ty, just sleep lots
<Kilos> tumbleweed: hi there, i cant type in my blog on yolasite, what am I doing wrong please
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<Kilos> everything is broken. thunderbird sick, error1 with  upgrading, adobe reader cant install, yola broken. holy moly man whatsupp
<tumbleweed> urgh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> you only have yola site to cure for me
<Kilos> is it me or a site error sir?
<tumbleweed> what's the error?
<Kilos> i made a new blog post but cant type anything in it
<Kilos> everything is grayed out]
<Kilos> and the edit function does not let me do anyting either
<tumbleweed> Kilos: site id?
<Kilos> Maaz: kilos.site
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<paddatrapper> Kilos: heh, yeah thanks to Debian. This trip was to work on stuff before DebConf18 and we tacked FOSDEM onto the end of it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> tumbleweed: i pmed my link
<tumbleweed> Kilos: works for me
<Kilos> ok type something in the aftermath blog lemme see
<tumbleweed> what browser?
<Kilos> firefox
<tumbleweed> I wonder if your browser is broken as a result of a broken system upgrade?
<tumbleweed> what version
<Kilos> dunno how to find that 
<Kilos> memory even worse than before
<Kilos> i can look in synaptic
<Kilos> 58.0.1
<tumbleweed> Kilos: ah, no, I can see your issue in firefox
<tumbleweed> I'll file a ticket
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed
<Kilos> so its not me?
<tumbleweed> it works in chromium, btw
<Kilos> i will try other browsers
<Kilos> i have chromium yes
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> yes tumbleweedty chromium works
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-07
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> project estimates -> https://twitter.com/CommitStrip/status/960562649217060865
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: Hey, How are you?
<Kilos> still have to fix konversation, so i get all my channels back
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you?
<pavlushka> oops! Kilos, I am good, may be not good as yopu :p
<pavlushka> *yopu/you
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> hi vulcan and everyone else
<Kilos> that includes you inetpro
<vulcan> Heyo!
<pavlushka> Kilos: coz grass is always greener on the other side :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> ping uncle Kilos ... alo oom :)
<nlsthzn> and all
 * nlsthzn will be back eventually ;)
<Kilos> hi nl
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: !!!!
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly ty sir, I am ok so far" 23 hours, 22 minutes and 50 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi superfly
<Kilos> you all well there in the states
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> Kilos: We're doing well. Next week we move into our new house.
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> congrats
<superfly> Thanks. It has a bit of land (4.81 acres, 1.95 hectares), and we've already got chickens ordered (they'll get here in June)
<Kilos> great news
<Kilos> grow some veggies as well
<Kilos> i read lots about some places in the states you are not allowed to grow your own
<Kilos> if you plant anything look for organic seeds
<Kilos> not the genetically modified stuff
<Kilos> were are your chickens coming from that will take so many months
<Kilos> big storm here power can go anytime
<superfly> Kilos: we'll be growing veggies. I know an online store that only stocks organic heirloom seeds.
<Kilos> great
<superfly> Kilos: also, I don't know of any state that doesn't let your grow your own. But we're moving to a farming community, so they won't ever do that where we're living
<Kilos> just check if you are allowed to
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> Kilos: the chickens "take so long" because I only wanted them in June.
<Kilos> im happy for the fly family
<superfly> You can tell them when you want your order.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Thanks Kilos. We're really happy too.
<Kilos> and get geese to keep the grass short
<Kilos> and tey taste better than turkey
<Kilos> they
<Kilos> superfly: what  kind of chckens?
<Kilos> broilers?
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> Kilos: Australorps
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: There isn't a pot on
<superfly> darn
<Kilos> oh tey good for garden fowls and eggs
<Kilos> stupid h
<Kilos> just teach them to sleep in their cage at night
<Kilos> then when they start laying you only open them after b10 am i think or 11 after laying
<Kilos> otherwise you will hunt 2 hectares for eggs
<Kilos> each hen likes to find her own little hidey hole
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I'll have two "trainer" eggs
<Kilos> im happy for you maqn
<superfly> they're ceramic eggs which will help teach them where to lay, and not to break the eggs
<Kilos> they6 only work if there is nowhere else to lay
<Kilos> even with them some will lay other places
<Kilos> nature guides hens to find a secure spot where she can lay a dozen or more eggs then breed them out
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-08
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> morning inetpro and others
<Kilos> Greetings ZA peeps
<Kilos> inetpro: you are one of them
<chesedo> hi oom Kil.... ai
<inetpro> oh my... 
<inetpro> just in and out again... at least a good sign that he's alive and kicking
<chesedo> yip
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<large> grrrr
<Kilos> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
<chesedo> hi oom groot Kilos, how is it going?
<Kilos> hi chesedo, ok ty and you?
<chesedo> great ty
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-09
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> goeiedag mense
<nsnzero> hi guys i am still around although i dont have much time to irc i am still on email - i hope everyone is well and i saddened by the fact i cant interact with this community - unfortunate as it might be - but i  will return
<paddatrapper> Hey nsnzero. Good to hear you're still around
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-10
<Kilos> you asleep yet superfly?
<superfly> Kilos: no, only 9pm
<Kilos> remember on 14.04 it booted to a blank screen
<Kilos> desktop effects have to be turned off
<Kilos> how do you get to those effects if it boots to blank screen
<Kilos> something gets you there before boot
<Kilos> i think the weed told you how to get there
<Kilos> i been up all night trying to fix it and took 3 1/2 hours to get an iso downloaded
<Kilos> bad internet here
<Kilos> him taking modem to the desktop with the prob. wbb
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell Kilos you can try switch to another tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and see if that is visible 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper ty, i have used ctrl+alt+f3 and can login fine its the display thats missing, but now i did some apt install xservers and stuff and it removed and added tons of stuff. and now it cant even get to login screen anymore
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> clean install coming up
<Kilos> long time since i have had to do that
<paddatrapper> Ah I see. That should fix it
<Kilos> 'i tried lots of stuff googling found, some blamed nvidia and others other stuff, and some blamed desktop effects but none of them worked here
<pavlushka> Check out @LustForKiIos’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/LustForKiIos/status/961483055662682113?s=01
<pavlushka> I go sleep p
#ubuntu-za 2020-02-03
<chesedo> Good morning all
